# Generation Legacy Issue #14 "Genocide" - Part 2



## Tokiwong (Sep 18, 2006)

*Kelly*

The lawyers sit down with her and weigh her options and formulate the best strategy they have with the information available.  They get the lie detector test done, but the blood testing will take much longer to get together, the main issue is getting other elites to subject themselves to the test.

They have arranged for Kelly to stay in a nice five star hotel, and done everything they can to make her feel like a VIP despite that there is a definite sense of fear and the mood is tense.  People give her wide berth and despite her youthful charm, there is definite sense of, wariness and distrust directed towards her, but also elites in general from what she has gathered from the video feeds of the news.

The current news is focusing on two elites killed in Iran by angry Fundamentalist Islamic demonstrators, extremists obviously.  There is also a rise in UNJE presence in hotspots around the world as peoples reactions to the news is all across the board but mostly violent, and directed at elites.

It is late afternoon, almost evening time for her, and her day ahs been filled with appointments with her lawyers, paperwork, and more legal appointments.  She is currently back at her hotel suite, relaxing…

*Back at the Institute*

_The morning finds the students right where we left them, last Issue… enjoy!_


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 18, 2006)

Realizing that something was seriously wrong, he sat up. He peeked into his shirt, and almost shrieked at what was there.

"Something is seriously wrong."

The voice, the body, everything. Something was seriously wrong.

He pinched himself, and when it hurt he rubbed the arm, "Ok ... first thing first, lets get a look at this face."

Getting to the bathroom proved harder than he expected. Years of being in a wheelchair didnt help. He knew this body could walk, but his brain wasnt skilled in walking. But finally, after five minutes of shakiness and falling down, and cursing, he made it to the bathroom and pulled himself up to look in the mirror and see what face looked back at him.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 18, 2006)

Ryan blinked the sleep from his eyes, his eyes gradually focusing on the details of the room. _This isn't where I was before. What the hell went wrong? Hell, I was asleep, in a damn bed._ As he picks himself up from the bed, his hand brushes against Sami's. 

He emits an oddly girlish and high-pitched scream as he instinctively rolls away, out of the bed and onto the floor. He attempts to land on his feet, but the attempt fails miserably; Ryan ends up in a messy tangle of his own limbs. Ryan looks down at his own body, then runs his hand through the longish hair. _Okay, it seems I've been turned into a chick. Given the room and company, it's a good guess that I'm somehow in Anika's body, in some weird reverse body snatching thing._

Ryan takes a few calming breaths, then looks upwards. "Great."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 18, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan takes a few calming breaths, then looks upwards. "Great."



Sami sits up speaking in Swedish, “Ani, what happened, did you just fall out of bed?” he laughs, “Wow you look so cute down there.”  He stretches yawning, “So are you ready for the big mission today?”

_Obviously Ryan probably does not understand a word that Sami just said…_

*Tim*

Tim manages to make it to the bathroom.  There are clothes scattered everywhere, and the owner of the room does not seem to care much for neat and orderly.  As he is able to get to the mirror he finds his vision a little blurry and can make out contact holders on the sink.

But he can make out the face through the haze, he is staring at Aya… wait is that right?  Her long red hair a mess from just waking up…


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 18, 2006)

Ryan looks up at Sami, a mild look of confusion crossing his features. _What the hell did he just say? And do I just want to tell him that his girlfriend now has the mind of a guy in some freak mind-switching incident? 

No, I do not want to tell him that. Hmmm. I want to see if my powers work, first of all. Or if hers work._ Ryan stands up, ignoring Sami for the moment. He attempts to bring up his force field, trying to will the glowing purple shield into existence.

"Hold on," he tells Sami in the one language he speaks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 18, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan looks up at Sami, a mild look of confusion crossing his features. _What the hell did he just say? And do I just want to tell him that his girlfriend now has the mind of a guy in some freak mind-switching incident?
> 
> No, I do not want to tell him that. Hmmm. I want to see if my powers work, first of all. Or if hers work._ Ryan stands up, ignoring Sami for the moment. He attempts to bring up his force field, trying to will the glowing purple shield into existence.
> 
> "Hold on," he tells Sami in the one language he speaks.



 Sami smirks, “Okay,” he replies in English, “you look really beautiful this morning, Ani.”

Ryan concentrates but finds that he can’t access his own purple force field.  He can feel something, like a glimmer of power but feels something holding it back… after a long moment he can see the glimmering of a force around “his” body… but then it quickly fades.

“Interesting, are you trying to master a new spell?” Sami asks.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 19, 2006)

"Please hold on," Ryan says quietly, closing his eyes, remembering the powers that Anika could wield. _I'm only praying to her Norse gods as an absolute last resort._ He then attempts to evoke the force field that Anika would use when in danger. "Work, damn it, work," he mutters under his breath.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 19, 2006)

Kelly wasn't quite sure what to make of all the paperwork, she knew lawyers liked to do things in triplicate, but the mountain of paperwork threatened to be overwhelming for the sweet teenager.  The girl was saddened by the wave of upheaval surrounding her announcement, and she hadn't really forseen all the violence, especially directed at elites.  Elites existed to protect people from a really horrible bad guy, that was their purpouse, it didn't make sense that people would attack them or kill them now that they knew why they had their powers.  The girl felt really bad about the elites killed in Iran, but she knew that some people were just bad guys, and that they did bad things, and they would do them at the drop of a hat regardless.  That didn't mean she didn't have a responsibility to try and help though.

Kelly stepped out onto the balcony and began to float above the balcony railing letting her senses to stretch out to cover the earth looking to see what people were doing, looking to see if there were more elites in danger like the two poor elites in Iran.  She wasn't quite sure what she would do if she found any, but she could at least use her powers to help those around her. 

OOC:  Kelly is going to be acting like well, superman, using her powers to find fires and accidents around New York and then go there and use her powers to fix things.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 19, 2006)

"Zuh?" Anika thinks lazily, wiping the sleep from her eyes.  She begins to crawl out of bed when she realizes it isn't her bed.  That, and the smell of bacon, causes her to pause in confusion.  That's when she reallizes that something is odd about her body.  Some things are missing, while others are there when they weren't supposed to be.

That's when the panic sets in.  She stands up to race for the bedroom door, but before she knows it, she's lying flat on her back in front of the door.  "Ow, by doze," she mumbles in a deeper voice than she's used to, sitting up and feeling at her nose to make sure it isn't bleeding.

She more cautiously rises and opens the door, then races out, seemingly appearing in the kitchen out of nowhere.  "Star?" she asks, seeing the android cooking breakfast.  She looks around.  It was Mark's apartment.

Without wating for a response from Star, she races to the bathroom to look in the mirror, very nearly slamming her shoulder into the bathroom doorway on the way.  The image reflected confirmed her fear.  "Skita.  Skita, skita, skita!"

Her mind raced.  _"How did this happen?  Did I accidentally possess him in the middle of the night...yeah, not likely.  Wait...Mark?"_  she thinks, searching within to see if his mind was still in the body.  When she couldn't find him, she came to the most obvious conclusion.

Speeding to the apartment entrance, she only slowed slightly to open the door before taking off through the institute towards her own room.  She bangs off the sides of the corridor a few times, but she makes it there in one peice and lets herself in.  She sees herself concentrating while sitting on the floor near her bed, Sami propped up on the other side, looking at her.

Her eyes go wide and her voice catches for a moment before she mutters, "Mark?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 19, 2006)

Cassie starts awake fully, realizing she isn't in her room. However this new body is so clumbsy and bulky compared to her own. She tumbles back into the chair and over balances. A loud thump and 'OMPH' is heard as she--- he lands on the floor.

He gets up and looks down, running his hand down his chest and then to the mirror across the room.

"Ryan?" He sighs and heads towards his own room. Time to see if the school jerk is peeking down her nighty. Chance wiould like this news, she could kick ryan up and down the quad all day if he had her healing powers.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 19, 2006)

Ryan shakes his head with a bemused smirk on his face. "Not quite, and not here," he says with a nod towards Sami. "Outside." He pauses just long enough to put on a robe and grab Anika's phone from the nightstand. He firmly shuts the door behind him.

"Sami's unaffected, don't worry. We need to find a way to reverse this fast. By the way, we tell no one about this, and I mean *no one*. I'm calling myself right now," he says, punching in the number.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 19, 2006)

Mark's eyes snapped open and he smelled for breakfast. _Must be early yet. When did I-_ Rising, Mark noticed the shirt around his shoulders. _When did I buy-_ Eyes scanning down his body Mark saw his crystalline legs.

"Oh ! _I don't even sound right. This is a trip. When did I get high? What the hell did I take? A kilo of LSD? Oh crap oh crap oh crap oh crap oh crap._ Reaching down, under the long, loose shirt, Mark felt betweem his legs and screamed, surging out of bed and making it only halfway, half-rolling off the bed.

"SARAH! _I have to be stoned. I have to be high._ "Do I... _I'd better be high or-_ "SARAH, do I have a penis?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 19, 2006)

Anika just stares dumbly into her room, watching herself get up and grab a robe.  She looks over at Sami with pity.  He was probably nearly as confused as she was.  "Um, sorry for barging in like that," she tells him before the door closes.

"You're not Mark?  Gods, this is worse than I thought," she mumbles, her mind reeling.  But she still wasn't sure who she was talking to.  She watches what number is being called.  "Ryan?"  She shakes her, well actually Mark's, head.  "Reverse this?  We don't even know what the hell _this_ is!" she exclaims, beginning to get quite frustrated.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 19, 2006)

"It usually is worse than we thought," Ryan says with a shake of his head. "Damn, it took you that long to figure it out? I figured it would be obvious because of the brusque, results-oriented approach and the fact that I didn't bother to identify myself." _I mean, only I'm the only one who wouldn't scream out my name or anything like that._

"Still, you're right. We need to figure out what the hell this, in fact, is. It has probably only happened to the Legacy members, since Sami was unaffected and we each ended up in the bodies of other teammates. This effect is also scary powerful. What's your best guess as to what happened?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 19, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark's eyes snapped open and he smelled for breakfast. _Must be early yet. When did I-_ Rising, Mark noticed the shirt around his shoulders. _When did I buy-_ Eyes scanning down his body Mark saw his crystalline legs.
> 
> "Oh ! _I don't even sound right. This is a trip. When did I get high? What the hell did I take? A kilo of LSD? Oh crap oh crap oh crap oh crap oh crap._ Reaching down, under the long, loose shirt, Mark felt betweem his legs and screamed, surging out of bed and making it only halfway, half-rolling off the bed.
> 
> "SARAH! _I have to be stoned. I have to be high._ "Do I... _I'd better be high or-_ "SARAH, do I have a penis?"



 SARAH replies, “Karen you do not have a penis, are you okay?”

*Cassie*

Chance sits up looking at the intruder, “What the hell are you doing barging in here Ryan?”

At the same moment, Ryan’s phone starts to ring, its Anika.

*Kelly*

Kelly begins scanning New York city and she does not have to work long before she finds a crowd of people; she finds a couple being accosted by a growing crowd of anti-elite demonstrators calling them diseased mutants, and even worse.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 19, 2006)

"Well, excuse me for not picking up on that right away, seeing how clear-headed I am because absolutlely nothing is amiss!" Anika hisses back, still quite frustrated.

"My best guess?  I have no idea."  She pauses in thought for a moment.  "If this happened to everyone in Legacy, then maybe it's Genocide...no, as if Genocide would do something like this, it's too foolish.  Whoever did it is probably getting a real good laugh out of..."

Anika's face, or rather Mark's face, suddenly turns red with anger.  "Why that ing little red imp!  How much do you wanna bet he's behind this?"  She looks up at nothing in particular and begins yelling, "You little red freak, this is not funny!  You hear me?  I don't care what you are, if you don't change us back..."  Her threat trails off when she starts to become too angry to think straight.  "Ooooooh, I'll kill that bastard!"


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 19, 2006)

"Hmmm," Ryan says, biting his lip. "Damn it, it is that damn Chaos! Can't interfere in mortal affairs my ass! I swear, when I take Overseer's power, he's the first one I'm going after!" 

"Damn it," Ryan says again, punching the nearby wall. He stops for a moment, then laughs. "You know, it doesn't come off very well when you do it," he says with a smile. "I have never been more thoroughly emasculated. You do realize that if this situation does not reverse soon, well, I'm going to become privy to certain intimate knowledge. Which I can't exactly say I'm looking forward to, but we need to put the matter on the table."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 19, 2006)

"What is wrong with people, why do they have to act this way?  This is not what was intended."   Kelly mutters unhappily.  Letting her consciousness slip back into her body she sighed before disappearing.  Kelly reappeared beside the elite couple, between them and the crowd.  The popstar gave the anti-elite crowd a disappointed frown before raising her hands in a universal calming gesture.

"Look, its ok, you guys really don't have to be doing this, I know your not bad people or anything, but well, are you going to be going to be yelling at cancer patients next?  We all just need to calm down.  No one had any choice in the past, but we can make the future better...please.  Please lets all just calm down.  I know there is a lot of information to take in and it can be scary, but if we work things out together we can make everything much better."  Kelly tells the crowd, tryng her best to calm them down.

"None of you are bad people, your just maybe a little nervous?  How about we let this couple go home now?  If you let them go we can have a nice conversation, and maybe I can answer some of your questions?  That'd be helpful and that way nobody will do anything they might get in trouble for, ok?"  the popstar offers sincerely.  She doesn't want to frighten the mob into acting by using her powers, and she hopes that the couple will take the cue, she also hopes that they are actually elites and not just some pedestrians that were picked at random.

OOC:  Diplomacy check, taking 10 for a 24 (28 against guys).  Kelly doesn't have her forcefield up.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 19, 2006)

Gilden stares dumbfoundedly at Karen, that is until she starts freaking out, its almost enough to make his forget his own problems. Almost... "Karen, Karen relax! You are Karen aren't you?" He says scrambling out of bed, he glances down and realises that he is almost naked so he quickly attemps to wrap a sheet around his waist, but proceeds to tear it to ribbons.

He glances over towards the mirror and sees someone else looking back at him. "Kal? I'm Kal? What happened to my body? Sarah, contact Paragon, Jun Min and everyone else connected to Legacy tell them we have an major emergency and we need to meet at Mark's apartment right now. Also tell Gilden not to touch anything."

"Karen, or whoever you are. We need to get dressed. Do you understand?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 19, 2006)

"Pardon me, you mind not breaking my knuckles?" she says as Ryan punches the wall.  She stares at him strangely, trying to figure what he means by 'intimate knowledge'.  But it doesn't take long as she looks her body up and down.  She sighs.  "Let's not put that on the table, shall we?  I really don't wanna know, I...somebody please shoot me."

"Anyway, we have bigger problems than you deciding what color panties to wear.  We're supposed to fight Genocide in a few hours.  Look at this," she says, pointing to the stinging mark still present on her new nose.  "I ran right into his bedroom door.  How am I supposed to learn to fight like Mark does in a couple hours??  This is rediculous!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 19, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> He glances over towards the mirror and sees someone else looking back at him. "Kal? I'm Kal? What happened to my body? Sarah, contact Paragon, Jun Min and everyone else connected to Legacy tell them we have an major emergency and we need to meet at Mark's apartment right now. Also tell Gilden not to touch anything."



SARAH replies, “Understood Kal, I am relaying the message as we speak.”

*All Legacy Members*

_Tim, Ryan, Mark, Anika, Cassie, and Karen hear this message._

SARAH speaks, “Kal has requested that the Legacy members meet at Mark’s room about an emergency, it seems rather urgent.”

*Kelly*

The crowd calms for a moment before a woman shouts loudly, “Kelly Mitchell?  You’re a Pantheon lover, I saw it on the news!  You don’t want to help people just yourself!”

Another man adds, “You got that disease, right?  I don’t want my kids catching no freak disease!”

The accosted couple a normal human male from the looks of it and a thinner woman with almost feline like features looks up at Kelly.  The woman stands in front of the man and hisses baring talons, “Get back, you crazy people… I don’t want to have to hurt you, leave us alone!”

The crowd though does not push the issue, but the scene stays tense.  The crowd does not want to push their luck with two elites but neither do they want to turn tail just quite yet.  Then someone in the crowd throws a brick at Kelly, it sails over her head and skids across the cement.

Another man shouts, “We going to trust the world to these diseased freaks!  They want to run the world, make us do what they want, the meek won’t inherit the Earth, they will!”

_Thankfully, Kelly has the situation somewhat under control.  The attack with the brick was 14, a miss._


----------



## Samnell (Sep 19, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH replies, “Karen you do not have a penis, are you okay?”




"I SHOULD HAVE A PENIS! WHO STOLE MY PENIS?!" Mark/Karen screamed. It barely occurred to him that he wasn't alone in the room. "Kal, what are you doing in my-"



> He glances over towards the mirror and sees someone else looking back at him. "Kal? I'm Kal? What happened to my body? Sarah, contact Paragon, Jun Min and everyone else connected to Legacy tell them we have an major emergency and we need to meet at Mark's apartment right now. Also tell Gilden not to touch anything."




_I finally did it. Like in the bad movies. I dropped so much acid I'm permanently screwed up._ Mark curled into a ball on the floor and desperately panted, squeezing his eyes shut, "This isn't real. This isn't real. This isn't real." It took ages for each word to come out. _Where's Jun Min? She has to fix this. I don't care if I lost everything else. If I'm off Legacy, whatever. I'm off. I can't live with- This isn't-_

_Why does Kal not want Gilden touching...Karen? Me? What did I do, pump it into the water like Michael used to joke about? Did I do this to everyone? How? I can't even remember frying everyone and my powers are gone or I'm using them and I can't see it and-_

"You're not really Kal and you're not really naked and I'm not really Karen and I'm not a girl and I have speed and I'm a boy and I have a penis and swimsuits and Reebok and shoes with my name on them and Anika has a pair coming and I'm Mark and I need a swim and how the hell did I get like this? I did not take LSD. I did not take LSD. I did not take LSD. I only ever took LSD seven times that I remember and all seven the ceiling started melting on me and it's not melting on me now and I have a penis and not ovaries and why are you yelling at me and don't hit me and please just let me go this time and don't make me and who are you and who am I and what's going on and I'm sorry and I won't do it again and yes I know you're generous and I don't deserve it and what's going on?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 19, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH speaks, “Kal has requested that the Legacy members meet at Mark’s room about an emergency, it seems rather urgent.”




"Well, so much for keeping it a secret.  Kal requested we meet?  He's not on Legacy.  Great.  It didn't affect Sami, but it did effect more than just Legacy, because I doubt Kal would be asking everyone to meet at Mark's."  Anika sighs again.  "SARAH, please change that request to involve everyone, um, not feeling like themselves.  Thanks."

"Well, I suppose if I'm hosting this, we'd better get going.  Not to mention I'm still in my, er, Mark's underwear," she says, looking down and blushing slightly, then wincing at the thought that she's wearing someone else's underwear.  "Thanks for grabbing my robe, by the way.  I don't think we'll have too much of a problem with that other, um, matter.  I trust you."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 19, 2006)

"Well, maybe it's Legacy plus the people who are lucky enough to hang out with us," Ryan says with a shrug. He looks up at the ceiling, then rolls his eyes. "Well, we know it's not Mark asking to meet. Mark can't get breakfast without asking Paragon for permission first," he adds with a small amount of scorn. 

"I'm not sure we can reverse this though. I mean, it's probably Chaos; Tommy couldn't reverse the evil twin fight when it was his playground. Now we don't even know the specifics. I think we might be stuck like this until Chaos gets bored. Damnt it all." _I will pay him back for this, if it is the last thing I do!_

"Think I should body snatch myself?" he asks conversationally, changing directions to Mark's room.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 19, 2006)

"I am not a Pantheon lover.  I actually have almost been killed by Pantheon people a couple of times I swear.  I was shot twice in the chest by a pantheon agent, I can show you the scars if you want, but its kinda not in a good show the public place."  Kelly says wide-eyed wondering idly which station had said she was a pantheon lover, not that to these people anything short of screaming for Pantheon heads on a stick was love she suppoused.

"Look, its ok, people are going to be rational, just calm down.  This really doesn't have to be some big thing."  she tells the feral woman over her shoulder, worried that the woman might defend herself and her boyfriend rather vigorously with those talons.  It was then that the brick flew over head.  The girl turns back to the crowd wide-eyed, doing her best to look pretty and defenseless, like everyone's favorite kid-sister.  "Why did you do that?  Why did you try to hurt me, I'm not doing anything to hurt you.  Why would you try to hurt someone who is just trying to be nice and make sure no one gets hurt?"   she asks trying to shame the crowd into actually thinking about what they are being part of.

_I hope they don't try anything again, I really don't want to use my powers on them, even if I can do it without hurting them it can only make things worse.  Maybe just a drizzle will cool them off and make them look for a place to go to keep dry,_ she thinks.  Just the tiniest of nudges sets the already present clouds to the begginings of a slight drizzle, not really enough to be called rain, but enough that people can feel the first drops.  _Thank you for already being here for me to call, rain out of no where might have set them off,_ Kelly sends the thought to the clouds she had nudged.

OOC:  Going with another dose of diplomacy, taking 10 again.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 19, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "You're not really Kal and you're not really naked and I'm not really Karen and I'm not a girl and I have speed and I'm a boy and I have a penis and swimsuits and Reebok and shoes with my name on them and Anika has a pair coming and I'm Mark and I need a swim and how the hell did I get like this? I did not take LSD. I did not take LSD. I did not take LSD. I only ever took LSD seven times that I remember and all seven the ceiling started melting on me and it's not melting on me now and I have a penis and not ovaries and why are you yelling at me and don't hit me and please just let me go this time and don't make me and who are you and who am I and what's going on and I'm sorry and I won't do it again and yes I know you're generous and I don't deserve it and what's going on?"




_"What the hell? Drugs? Reeboks? Swimsuits? Penis?"_ Gilden thinks as he listens to "Karen" ramble on "Mark? Is that you?"  Instictively he starts to gesture and then pauses as if waiting for something to happen. "Damn it,"  he snarls slamming his hand on the night table and smashing it to kindling. "Son of a..." he pauses to collect himself.

"First things first," he mutters looking around quickly, "Mark, your not on drugs, I don't know what happened but we need to get to your room. If we can get everyone together we should be able to figure out what is wrong."  He tells the him/her as he gets on a pair of pants. "Come on Mark, work with me."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 19, 2006)

"Stuck like this?  Don't even say that.  Besides, you'll be hoping we change back before that time of the month happens for me next week," she replies, unable to hide the grin.  She was still angry, but the whole thing was so absurd she almost couldn't help but laugh.

"Body snatch?  You sure are Mr. Riddles today," she says, but grasps the meaning quickly.  "Oh you mean possess your own body?  Funny, that was my first thought when I found out I was in Mark's body...wait.  You can't use my powers.  They're not even really my powers."  Reaching Mark's room, she opens the door.  "Great, that little turd effectively neutralized one of us.  Bloody wonderful."

She peers around the apartment.  "Star, you still here?  I hope I didn't startle you before.  I have some, uh, bad news."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 19, 2006)

Karen awoke slowly, still enjoying the warmth of the bed and the hot African air on her skin, _Mmm, it's gonna be warm today..._ she took a deep breath as she stretches, missing Kal's comforting warmth next to her, _Did Kal get up already? Did I sleep right through him getting up? He never gets up before I do... What time is it?_ she rubs her eyes as they slowly adjust to the darkness of the room, _Why's it so dark in here? What's wrong with my eyes? My hands?! My skin?!_ she bounds upright, staring at her normal, tanned hands, _Am I normal again?! Did I change back? ... I never had such a deep tan... Am I still dreaming? This is not Kal's shirt..._

She looks beside her to see Cassie or Chance sleeping on the floor, _Wh-where am I? Where's Kal? This is weird, even for a dream..._ she pinches her soft skin, _Aww! What the hell is going on? Where am I? What happened? What am I doing here?_ not being used to breath anymore, the slightest bit of panic sets off an old reflex and she begins to hyperventilate, just as Ryan barges into a room, _Oh my god, this is a nightmare!_ she wanted to scream but only manages a feint, "Help," as she gasps for air...


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 19, 2006)

"I meant stuck like this for a day, or maybe two," Ryan says, panic rising his voice. _I don't even want to think about that. Dear God, no!_

He closes his eyes for a moment, grinning back. "At least we're handling it well. But I'm going to bet that you're wrong. That I can, in fact, use your powers. One hundred bucks. You in, or out?" Ryan then tries to focus all of his efforts into bringing up Anika's forcefield, picturing the barrier in his mind.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 19, 2006)

"Okay, I don't like to gamble, but that's a sucker's bet, Ryan" Anika says, paying him little attention as she looks for Star.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 19, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Okay, I don't like to gamble, but that's a sucker's bet, Ryan" Anika says, paying him little attention as she looks for Star.



She finds Star still cooking.  She turns to ‘Anika’, “Hey I was wondering why you left so quickly, but SARAH told me that strange things have been happening all morning.  She is very curious about what is going on and listening to your conversation I think it sounds to reason that this may be another prank by the eternal, Chaos.”

“Would you like some bacon and eggs?” she asks calmly to both elites.

Ryan continues to focus and once again the energy forms for only a brief moment before it dissipates.  Something is holding her back or him back…

*Cassie & Karen*

Chance moves next to Karen, “Cassie, you okay, you don’t have to be scared of this bully anymore!  Ryan if you don’t get out of here right now I am going to make you eat your own teeth…”

Chance roughly shoves ‘Cassie’ back, “Don’t make me say it again.”

*Kelly*

The crowd grumbles but the turn of the weather gets the gathered mob to slowly disperse.  The woman relaxes only slightly.  She opens her mouth to say something, and then there is an explosion in the distance!

The woman instinctively shields her companions from the shockwave, and when Kelly looks up she can see a plume of smoke rising from the skyline…

*Gilden and Mark*

Tina falls through the wall and desk against the far wall tripping over Karen and sprawling unceremoniously on the floor.  Tina looks around confused, “Oh my gosh, Karen!  I am so sorry, I… where am I… wait this isn’t… this is weird… Kal… oh my gosh Kal, what is going on?”


----------



## Aenion (Sep 19, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie & Karen*
> 
> Chance moves next to Karen, “Cassie, you okay, you don’t have to be scared of this bully anymore!  Ryan if you don’t get out of here right now I am going to make you eat your own teeth…”
> 
> Chance roughly shoves ‘Cassie’ back, “Don’t make me say it again.”




Karen takes a couple of slow, deliberate breaths to calm herself. She hadn't breathed normally for so long, she'd almost forgot how to do it, "Th-thank you, just need to remember to breath... I-I'll be fine ... I think, except I'm n-not Cassie, I th-thought you were... I'm K-Karen... Y-you don't have to hurt R-Ryan..." she stutters between breaths.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 19, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tina falls through the wall and desk against the far wall tripping over Karen and sprawling unceremoniously on the floor.  Tina looks around confused, “Oh my gosh, Karen!  I am so sorry, I… where am I… wait this isn’t… this is weird… Kal… oh my gosh Kal, what is going on?”




"Gadget?" He says as leans down to help "Tina" up. "I'm not Kal, I'm Gilden. That," he says refering to the crystaline girl in the fetal position, "is Mark. Or at least I think it is. Either way we have to get to Mark's apartment and find out what is going on."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 19, 2006)

"Chill." Cassie says as his hands sign out recognition signals. _Situation not normal, stand down. _  "Chance, if you're in your skull count yourself lucky. Who are you." He asks looking at the 'Cassie' on the bed. "Please tell me it's not Polaski running around in my skin."


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 19, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tim manages to make it to the bathroom.  There are clothes scattered everywhere, and the owner of the room does not seem to care much for neat and orderly.  As he is able to get to the mirror he finds his vision a little blurry and can make out contact holders on the sink.
> 
> But he can make out the face through the haze, he is staring at Aya… wait is that right?  Her long red hair a mess from just waking up…




He ... she slumped to the ground, "Great, just great. This has got to be Chaos. He's the only one with this style of humor."

"Shower or contacts .... gods above I can't believe I'm even thinking about this!"   She blushed deeply at the idea of touching Aya's naked body, even if she _was_ curious.

"Contacts, a shower will wait until I know if we're going to be stuck like this for awhile."

After about five minutes of calming down and focusing, she got herself back up and sat on the sink while getting the contacts in. After five aborted attempts, having to clean them twice, and then getting them in the wrong eyes, she finally got it right.

Then she sighed, and without looking sat down to take care of a rather full bladder. 

Hearing SARAH's announcement she sighed, "SARAH? Advise Timothy to be there as well. That and advise him to use the wheelchair. He'll know what I mean."

She moved slowly and carefully out to the bedroom and began to try and hunt down the safest clothing that Aya had. She dreaded the idea of getting dressed, knowing she'd see more of Aya than ... well, she'd seen of even Jean, and she'd seen a lot of Jean.

Finally, finding an old jumpsuit, she closed her eyes and quickly dressed, trying her best not to feel the female body she now wore. 

She grabbed a comb from the bathroom, along with eyedrops, as a precaution, and slowly made her way to Mark's room. As she walked, she worked on her hair, and began to be more and more familiar with walking, remembering that she wasnt born crippled, she walked for a few years.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 19, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The crowd grumbles but the turn of the weather gets the gathered mob to slowly disperse.  The woman relaxes only slightly.  She opens her mouth to say something, and then there is an explosion in the distance!
> 
> The woman instinctively shields her companions from the shockwave, and when Kelly looks up she can see a plume of smoke rising from the skyline…




"Oh, you have got to be kidding, seriously, how many thing can go wrong in one night?"  Kelly grumbles and then smiles.  "Guess its time to go help people, its why we have our powers in the first place, well from a certain point of view."  The popstar comments.

"I'm sorry that those people were being jerks, but everything should be ok for you to go wherever now.  I'd love to stay and chat, but, well explosions are never a good thing."   Kelly tells the pair before flying off towards the explosion at top speed, wondering what it was.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 19, 2006)

Ryan laughs, throwing up his hands. "Sure, why the hell not. While waiting for the others to arrive, he again attempts to throw up a force field, putting all of his mental energy behind it. If that proves unsuccessful, he speaks some gibberish and waves his arms around while focusing again.

_I am going to prove to Anika that her power is one hundred percent genetic. Damn it, it's not like she can't use Mark's super speed. Unfair._


----------



## Aenion (Sep 19, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Chill." Cassie says as his hands sign out recognition signals. _Situation not normal, stand down. _  "Chance, if you're in your skull count yourself lucky. Who are you." He asks looking at the 'Cassie' on the bed. "Please tell me it's not Polaski running around in my skin."




"C-Cassie? I-it's me Karen," Karen replies, still breathing very deliberately, "Wh-what's going on? Why am I y-y-you? Wh-why are you Ryan? Oh my god, who's in my body?!" she bounds out of the bed and rushes passed 'Ryan' "We should go to Mark's room rightaway! SARAH where am I ... Uhm ... Where's Karen?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 19, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Chill." Cassie says as his hands sign out recognition signals. _Situation not normal, stand down. _  "Chance, if you're in your skull count yourself lucky. Who are you." He asks looking at the 'Cassie' on the bed. "Please tell me it's not Polaski running around in my skin."



Chance raises a brow and relaxes, “Okay, I believe you, well from the sounds of that message from SARAH we should check in at Mark’s room.  Karen…” and then looks at Ryan, “Sister… we need to get some answers.”

Chance helps Karen up, “Just relax everything will be fine, okay?”

When Karen bolts out of the room she runs right smack into gadget and the two tumble to the ground in a heap!  Gadget winces, “Ouch damn it… this body is so damn frail and weak… I hope Loki didn’t get loose around here… because someone is going to pay for this!”

SARAH speaks, "Ouch... Cassie, Karen is in her room still."

*Kelly*

Kelly zips through the air and arrives at the source of the explosion where Emergency services, and even news affiliates are already piling about.  It looks like a State Building… a live news cast.  Several people lay on the ground and the front of the building is smoking.

A man is being held up by an angelic figure, he is the perfect male specimen, almost androgynous in ways, but beautiful and handsome at the same time… if it were not for the blood on his hands as he holds up the Senator promoting the American version of the Registration program.

The angel spreads his white wings and speaks, *“This travesty to the Chosen will not be tolerated.  You baselines are fools to believe that your old ways will strip us of our birthright.  We are not your children, we are your future.  We will lead this world not you.  And for these foolish actions you shall be judged!”*

Police forces are already on hand, and it looks like this elite is alone… 

He holds the senator by his throat, his feet kicking above the ground, *“On this day, we begin the Revolution.  Pantheon declares its sovereignty, every elite has the right and the responsibility to fight unjust laws constructed by flawed Homo sapiens.  Your governments cannot stop what is to come… Kelly Mitchell speaks the truth, the end times are coming… and you will serve or you will die.  That is the mandate of Cardinal.”*

*Anika, Tim, and Ryan*

Ryan pushes his will, and just when he feels the power in his grasp, he feels it slip away just as quickly.  Mark’s door opens as Aya walks in.  She is wearing a frumpy yet tight jumpsuit and looks a little awkward in her walk, as if she is taking great care to keep balance.

When Ryan tries the gibberish tactic he actually gets a more tangible effect, though without concentration it quickly fades to nothing.

Star starts setting plates.

*Mark and Gilden*

Tina gets up, “Gilden?  Oh my gosh you look so… so big?  What happened?  I know when I fell asleep I was me… oh man I hope I didn’t mess up my Instant Wardrobe Device… oh man… oh man,” she looks down at her larger assets, “And wow… I am jealous…”


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 19, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Ryan pushes his will, and just when he feels the power in his grasp, he feels it slip away just as quickly.  Mark’s door opens as Aya walks in.  She is wearing a frumpy yet tight jumpsuit and looks a little awkward in her walk, as if she is taking great care to keep balance.
> 
> When Ryan tries the gibberish tactic he actually gets a more tangible effect, though without concentration it quickly fades to nothing.
> 
> Star starts setting plates.




She sighs and slumps into a chair, "I'm guessing I'm not the only one who got whammied. How wide spread is this anyway? Anyone know yet?"

She continues trying to work on her hair, which looks like she got out of bed and has been trying to get it to cooperate since then, with little success.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 19, 2006)

"Hmm," Ryan says, looking up and down at Tim. "Whining combined with an attempt at some kind of wisdom...I'm gonna say Cassie. Wait. The lack of fashion sense and clumsiness means it's Tim. Great. So far it's primarily Legacy members, plus a few others of interest." _And you. I guess because you're always a victim._ 

_Damn it, I don't believe in Anika's voodoo religion, but I'm not going to be sidelined. I'm the best damn person on Legacy, whether or I'm in my body or not. Time to lose, Anika._

"Freya, protect me," he says, sounding embarassed, as he gestures in a rough approximation of Anika's own. _This is going to work._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 19, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Freya, protect me," he says, sounding embarassed, as he gestures in a rough approximation of Anika's own. _This is going to work._



Anika forms a shimmering field of energy around herself, once he does the awkward incantations and movements.  It seems to unlock the ability to focus her energy, the field is stable for the moment.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 19, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tina gets up, “Gilden?  Oh my gosh you look so… so big?  What happened?  I know when I fell asleep I was me… oh man I hope I didn’t mess up my Instant Wardrobe Device… oh man… oh man,” she looks down at her larger assets, “And wow… I am jealous…”




Gilden/Kal bends down to get a closer look at Karen, without actually touching her. He never really understood what it meant to have super strength before. "I don't know what happened, I was me when I fell asleep as well. We have to find out how many of us are effected and I wouldn't be jealous I liked what you had before..." His head snaps up as he realises what he is saying, "and that was totally uncalled for." He says as he rubs his/Kal's brow, "forgive me, it has been a stressfull situation."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 19, 2006)

"Um, breakfast would be nice, but we're going to be getting a lot of company very soon," Anika tells Star, not at all paying attention to Ryan.  "Oh, and I know this sounds really silly, but I'm not Mark, I'm Anika.  And that's not Anika," she says, pointing behind her, "that's Ryan.  We think Chaos did this to have some fun at our expense."

When she hears Ryan say the prayer, she turns rolling her eyes.  "You can't just...what...?"  She gapes as she watches the field shimmer about her form.  "How did...you don't even know anything about my religion.  And that was the least sincere prayer I've ever heard!  How the hell did you do that?  This isn't funny, Ryan!"


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 20, 2006)

"Anika!" Ryan says defensively, spreading his arms. "It's genetic. That's all there is to it. Although, interestingly, I can feel the power there just by trying, but I need the words and gestures to unlock it. With some practice, I bet you could be using your powers like the rest of us."

_Now you get to deal with faith just like every other religious person in the world. Deal with it._


----------



## Agamon (Sep 20, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Anika!" Ryan says defensively, spreading his arms. "It's genetic. That's all there is to it. Although, interestingly, I can feel the power there just by trying, but I need the words and gestures to unlock it. With some practice, I bet you could be using your powers like the rest of us."




"Like the rest of you?" Anika replies, her eyes narrowing in anger.  "So, what, you think I'm some sort of freak?  Is that why you were attracted to me when I got here?  Because only a weirdo like me could possibly want to hang around the purple glowing creep?"


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 20, 2006)

"Ohh, wow, this really isn't good."  the popstar comments as she lands next to the press.  "So uh...who is this guy?"  KElly asks, referring to either the man being held or the angel.  "Guess it doesn't really matter if he's a fruitcake, but he seems to have some issues."  When the angel-looking elite hoists the senator by the throat and starts throwing around his speech about her and cardinal Kelly's jaw drops for a second.

"I think I am going to have to stop you there.  Cardinal isn't in charge of the world,and neither are elites, we are no better then anyone else.  We don't get to decide things for everyone, that'd be wrong, everyone is suppoused to have an equal vote in things.  There will be no serving going on...well I guess in resturants, but otherwise no servitude."  Kelly tells the elite.

"Cardinal has to get over the serve or die thing, it just isn't going to happen.  If people are going to fight off Overseer to not have to serve or die why wont they do the same to Cardinal?"  Kelly asks  "I may not be super smart or anything, but that seems like a major hole in your plan.  You might want to go back and talk that over with your boss.  In the meantime put down the nice man and let everyone go home.  The UNJE are going to stop Overseer, and then they are going to stop Cardinal, I have every faith in them.  They just have to work through a rough patch first."  Kelly says, sounding entirely sincere.  The wind kicks up a bit to clear away the smoke, and Kelly prepares herself to bring up her force field if he makes a threatening move.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 20, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Gilden/Kal bends down to get a closer look at Karen, without actually touching her. He never really understood what it meant to have super strength before. "I don't know what happened, I was me when I fell asleep as well. We have to find out how many of us are effected and I wouldn't be jealous I liked what you had before..." His head snaps up as he realises what he is saying, "and that was totally uncalled for." He says as he rubs his/Kal's brow, "forgive me, it has been a stressfull situation."




Mark/Karen's head snapped up, hitting the wall and leaving a dent in it. _Why the hell would I be seeing other people acting like this on a trip?_ He breathed heavily and needlessly. _If I really lost it completely, does it matter? We've been through weirder-_ Mark glanced down at  his crystalline legs. _Ok, not really but I beat myself up in the Black Room the first time we went in..._

"Uh, ok...ok... I'm here now. If this is some sort of messed-up dream I'm going to ask Jun Min to go in with a jackhammer or something. You, uh, guys? You're, uh, Not you?" Mark asked weakly.

_Get it together. Get it together. Get. It._


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 20, 2006)

"Wow, Anika, you're just like the rest of us. What a harsh condemnation," Ryan snaps, complimenting his retort with his signature gesture, the rolling of the eyes. Afterwards, he blinked a few times. _Wow, Anika's not very good at that. She needs more exercise with those eye muscles._

"You're not a weirdo, and I'm not a creep. I'm sure someone could make a pretty good argument for being eccentric, given your religion, and me being a thug. Get over it. And believe me, there are millions of guys everywhere who think you're hot. So instead of pissing me off, why can't you just accept the fact that I'm not useless and I can use the same tricks you can?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 20, 2006)

Cassie walks up and looks in the room. "Nice to see it's not the biology that makes you a horse's ass, Ryan." He says watching him snarl at the others.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 20, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chance raises a brow and relaxes, “Okay, I believe you, well from the sounds of that message from SARAH we should check in at Mark’s room.  Karen…” and then looks at Ryan, “Sister… we need to get some answers.”
> 
> Chance helps Karen up, “Just relax everything will be fine, okay?”
> 
> ...




"Oof, oh my god, I'm so sorry Gadg-... Kal? Are you alright? I-it's me Karen," Karen helps Gadget/Kal up, retrieving her glasses once they're both back on their feet, "Loki? ... Oh god, Chaos," she groans, "What has he done now?"

"Thanks SARAH," Karen thanks the AI as she changes direction to Kal's room, dearly hoping that whoever is inside her body isn't a guy.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 20, 2006)

"Tricks?" Anika replies, not at all placated by Ryan's reply.  "You're an ass, Ryan.  Have fun with my 'tricks'."  She turns and takes aseat on the couch, waiting for the others and keeping her gaze averted from the moron in her body.  Not that she needed to try hard to ignore him; her mind was occupied as she began to comptemplate how Ryan could access the power.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 20, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Oof, oh my god, I'm so sorry Gadg-... Kal? Are you alright? I-it's me Karen," Karen helps Gadget/Kal up, retrieving her glasses once they're both back on their feet, "Loki? ... Oh god, Chaos," she groans, "What has he done now?"



Gadget blinks, “Karen?  Oh man this is funny… and ouch, that really hurt… is this what it feels like to be a mortal?  Man this is painful…”


			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> "Thanks SARAH," Karen thanks the AI as she changes direction to Kal's room, dearly hoping that whoever is inside her body isn't a guy.



Karen gets to her room with Chance and Gadget following; the door slides open and Kal is helping Karen up while Tina is still sitting on the floor.  Tina speaks, “Oh really, how sweet, Gilden, you are such a sweetie!”

“But first we need to get our bodies back… oh wow… hey it’s me!” she points at Gadget.

Gadget blinks at Kal, “Gilden give me my body back!  Wait if Cassie is Karen, then who is in Karen’s body?”

Chance just groans, “What the hell is going on here?”

*Kelly*

The angel seems amused, “They are no better then ants.  They would rather kill us then let us achieve our destiny.  These baseline governments develop weapons, strategies, and protocols to handle the rising elite menace.  You won’t have a choice, either you stand with us, or you are a traitor to our cause.”

The Senator gurgles, “Please… let…”

*“SILENCE!  You insignificant worm, you force your will on us because you know that the future belongs to us.  Baseline humanity is dead.  You disappoint me Kelly Mitchell; your words ring hollow, your cause is unjust.  But the message is clear, we are at war… and this is only the beginning of the Scourge.  Humanity has reached the end of controlling our destiny,  Metatron voice of Cardinal has spoken,”* the angel’s hand and by extension the Senator bursts into flames.

Metatron takes to the air under a hail of bullets.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 20, 2006)

> The angel seems amused, “They are no better then ants. They would rather kill us then let us achieve our destiny. These baseline governments develop weapons, strategies, and protocols to handle the rising elite menace. You won’t have a choice, either you stand with us, or you are a traitor to our cause.”




"Well, to come down to it, if the destiny you think we have is to enslave everyone, I'll line up next to them and do everything in my power to help them.  No one is any better then anyone else, not Elites, not anyone.  The only elite menace is you, you and your crazy boss lady.  There are good elites and bad elites, the same as with anything else, but the bad elites are the minority, the good ones will stand up to fight against Overseer, and then we'll fight your boss.  I'll take you calling me a traitor as a badge of honor, or a mark of sanity."  Kelly tells Metatron mockingly.



> “SILENCE! You insignificant worm, you force your will on us because you know that the future belongs to us. Baseline humanity is dead. You disappoint me Kelly Mitchell; your words ring hollow, your cause is unjust. But the message is clear, we are at war… and this is only the beginning of the Scourge. Humanity has reached the end of controlling our destiny, Metatron voice of Cardinal has spoken,” the angel’s hand and by extension the Senator bursts into flames.




"The reason I fight is the only reason worth fighting, to protect everyone from tyrants like Cardinal and Overseer.  I will never stop, and I know there are others like me who will fight you because its the right thing to do, even if it isn't the easy thing, or the safe thing."  She cries out as a lightning bolt slams into her leaving her with an electrified glowing aura surrounding her.  The girl takes a single step forward and then she is flying after Metatron as quickly as she can.

"You are not going to get away with just killing him."  Kelly screams flinging herself forward at the angelic elite, her right arm pulsating with power, and with her force-field super-charged.

OOC: Free action to put up her force-field, then she'll fly after him as a charge attack him with her strike AP:  Attack +10 (+2 from the charge) (Strike 10, + Aura 9, + Slow 8, Penetrating 10, Incurable, Affects Insubstantial)  Defense is a 15 temporaily.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 20, 2006)

Ryan looks up, seeing his own body walking into the room. "Finally. I expect you'll be exchanging high fives with your cheering section at a later time? Or did you get that out of the way when you thought that line up two hours earlier? By the way, learn how to answer a damn phone. I've been trying to call you." Ryan holds up Anika's phone, then drops it back into the pocket of his robe. Ryan moves past Anika, walking back towards Star. _I'm sorry...did I say tricks? Should I have said holy miracles?_

"Jesus Christ. Need any help with anything here, or do you got it under control," he asks Star.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 20, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget blinks, “Karen?  Oh man this is funny… and ouch, that really hurt… is this what it feels like to be a mortal?  Man this is painful…”
> 
> Karen gets to her room with Chance and Gadget following; the door slides open and Kal is helping Karen up while Tina is still sitting on the floor.  Tina speaks, “Oh really, how sweet, Gilden, you are such a sweetie!”
> 
> ...




"I-I guess it is," Karen replies awkwardly, it was hard to imagine Kal inside Gadget's body. She wasn't feeling too comfortable herself, she never knew it got this warm here, she'd stubbed her toe when she rushed out Cassie's room, that wouldn't be too bad in itself if she didn't have to constantly remind herself to inhale and exhale.

"Oh god..." Karen gasps as she walks into their room, "Wh-who's that in my body?" she asks, carefully kneeling down beside herself. This situation was quickly becoming too much for her. She felt like she was going to faint, made obvious by Cassie's cheeks growing paler, at least she'd be closer to the ground this way. She reaches out to calm whoever is controlling her body, but cuts herself on her hair, "Aww! Calm down, before you hurt someone," she looks curiously at her rapidly healing finger, _That really hurt... This is pretty cool..._


----------



## Agamon (Sep 20, 2006)

Anika suddenly remembers she's not wearing very much.  "Dammit," she mumbles.  She races back into Mark's bedroom (the door was still open, thankfully) and quickly finds a t-shirt and pair of shorts to put on.

Walking back out, she sees that 'Ryan' is now present.  _"Must be Cassie,"_ she thinks, listening to the insult.  _"This is so f'ed up."_  She sighs and sits back down in a frustrated slouch.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 20, 2006)

"Ok everyone we need to calm down." Gilden/Kal says addressing everyone there, "lets just figure out who is who and head towards Mark's apartment. I'm Gilden, this is Mark and that is Gadget." He adds nodding to Tina sitting on the floor. "I assume that you are Karen," He says to Cassie, "and at least one of the others is Kal?" He says address the three that just arrived.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 20, 2006)

"Nope, Cassie. And can we fix this.. cause it's not fun in this skin, I feel my empathy dropping by the second." He says glaring at Ryan.


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 20, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Nope, Cassie. And can we fix this.. cause it's not fun in this skin, I feel my empathy dropping by the second." He says glaring at Ryan.




Aya/Tim nodded, "I know what you mean. If it wasnt for the fact my body heals quickly, I'd be scared out of my mind over whoever has it at the moment. I feel even more useless than normal. I don't even know what Aya is capable of."

She glares at Ryan, "Ryan, for a change, why don't you try and consider the idea of sensitivity? Nobody likes jerks, nobody. I know I'm not perfect, far from it, but at least I don't actively _try_ and piss everyone off. We're in a bad situation right now, and we should be thinking of solutions, not trying to screw people's minds over."

She finally got her hair into a decent state and relaxed a bit, but remains nervous nonetheless.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 20, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Ok everyone we need to calm down." Gilden/Kal says addressing everyone there, "lets just figure out who is who and head towards Mark's apartment. I'm Gilden, this is Mark and that is Gadget."




"It's me," Mark said. "Uh...nice place you have here, Karen." Mark stood up, forgetting he had no pants on. "But if it's ok with you I don't want to stay around that long."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 20, 2006)

"Forget it, Tim, okay?  He can do whatever he likes, I really don't care," she lied, but the last thing she wanted was someone else trying to stick up for her.

"Where the hell is everybody?  Not like this isn't an emergency or anything."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 20, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "You are not going to get away with just killing him."  Kelly screams flinging herself forward at the angelic elite, her right arm pulsating with power, and with her force-field super-charged.
> 
> OOC: Free action to put up her force-field, then she'll fly after him as a charge attack him with her strike AP:  Attack +10 (+2 from the charge) (Strike 10, + Aura 9, + Slow 8, Penetrating 10, Incurable, Affects Insubstantial)  Defense is a 15 temporaily.



_Kelly rolls a 26 to strike, Metatron rolls a 31 save, plus a 26 for the Aura._

Kelly charges into the fray, the bullets bouncing off her field as she nearly clips the escaping elite.  He glances over his shoulder, his perfect eyes blazing, “Pride comes before the fall…”

Kelly bursts into flames and begins to plummet back towards the earth!

_Metatron rolls a 26 attack, while Kelly rolls a 17 Toughness save, she is Disabled, Stunned, and Staggered.  She will take the following damage next round as well.

*Initiative:** Kelly 26, Metatron 18*_

*Mark’s Room*

Star shrugs, “If you want to set the table that would be a big help.”

Jun Min walks in, wearing loose sweat pants and a sports bra under a loose white jersey.  She looks at the gathered teens, “What is the emergency?”

*Kal’s Room*

Gadget nods, “Well this is a crazy situation…” she sighs, “I have pink hair.  I have pink hair!  Do you know how weird that is?  I mean no offense Gadget,” he turns to Tina, “you pull it off well… but pink is not my color!”

Tina shrugs, “I think you would look great in pink.”

Chance blinks, “maybe we should get to Mark’s room?”

Tim’s door opens and he rolls out on his wheelchair, “Not one word… or I will find a way to beat you senseless… not one damn word!”


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 20, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Star shrugs, “If you want to set the table that would be a big help.”
> 
> Jun Min walks in, wearing loose sweat pants and a sports bra under a loose white jersey.  She looks at the gathered teens, “What is the emergency?”_



_

Aya/Tim shrugs at her question, "Besides the fact that many of us, numbers unknown as of the present time, have had our minds transplanted into someone else's body? No emergency whatsoever. You can probably thank Chaos for this event, he's the only one with this kind of warped humor."_


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 20, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> Aya/Tim shrugs at her question, "Besides the fact that many of us, numbers unknown as of the present time, have had our minds transplanted into someone else's body? No emergency whatsoever. You can probably thank Chaos for this event, he's the only one with this kind of warped humor."



 "What?" Jun Min blinks, "How is that even... forget it... so who is who?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 20, 2006)

"I'm Ryan currently driving around Anika's body, Tim is Aya, Cassie is me, and Mark over there is actually Anika, having some kind of crisis of faith. Star, thank goodness, is perfectly normal," Ryan explains as he starts setting out plates. "It sounds crazy, but it's true. We believe it's primarily confined to the Legacy students, plus the people who tag along, plus Tim for some reason. We had SARAH page them, but the rest haven't made their way over yet."


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 20, 2006)

Tim/Aya nodded at all of what Ryan/Anika said, "The faith issue was brought about by mister insensitive here."

She points at Ryan/Anika, "I had SARAH send a message to Timothy ... err, whoever is in Timothy's body, to come here as well."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 20, 2006)

Gilden/Kal turns his head away deliberately not looking in "Karen's" direction. "Yes lets get going but you might want to put pants on, Mark." He will head off in the direction of Mark's room.



> Tim’s door opens and he rolls out on his wheelchair, “Not one word… or I will find a way to beat you senseless… not one damn word!”




"None of us find this particually funny at the moment." he responds. Once they gets to Mark's apartment he will knock and then enter, he will glance around quickly looking at everyone there.

"Sarah, where is Gilden at this moment?"


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 20, 2006)

OOC: can't actually do anything since I'm stunned and no HPs.  Might as well roll the save for the fall since she isn't flying while stunned, no FF or defenive roll either  



> “Pride comes before the fall…”



Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 20, 2006)

"Enough, both of you, I mean it!" Anika says angrily.  She begins to fidget with the arm of the couch, growing frustrated waiting for the others.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 21, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Enough, both of you, I mean it!" Anika says angrily.  She begins to fidget with the arm of the couch, growing frustrated waiting for the others.



 “I am agreeing with Anika, all of you just shut up if you have nothing positive to say, okay?” Jun Min orders, “this is really bad, oh man.  Okay so you got your minds switched into different bodies… and we don’t have any way of putting you back where you belong.  That is far beyond anything I could do… beyond Oracle too, that kind of psychic surgery is pretty much impossible.  What the hell are these eternals?”

Gilden and crew arrive, with Tim rolling into the room, cursing away in an as many expletives in Spanish as he can muster.

SARAH replies to Gilden, “He is not in the room, I suspect he is in that pocket world, you normally go to.  Well the you that is in your physical body.”

Kiyana and James arrive.  James stakes a seat giving  a stifling cough.  Kiyana looks at the assembled teens, “Is everything okay?”

Jun Min closes her eyes, “I hope this isn’t affecting the whole school.”

*Kelly*

Kelly tumbles her skin burning her body a flaming fallen star.  She nearly loses consciousness from the pain and then she stops jarringly.  It is painful, but nowhere near the pain of hitting the ground.

When she comes to a tall man with brown hair and what looks to be garish blue and white tights with a cape no less is holding her.  He is smoking as well, but he nods looking up to the sky, “That Pantheon bastard got away.  You were lucky Miss Mitchell, I am sorry that my team Spirit of New York was occupied.  I am going to turn you over to medical authorities now.”

Kelly recognizes the elite as Statesman, the leader of the Spirit of New York; a city sanctioned elite team charged with defending the city and surrounding region from elite violence.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 21, 2006)

Kelly lets out a moan of pain when she is caught by statesman, and another signals her awakening.  "That guy hiss like a train,"  she mutters blinking.  "Thanss...for the save..." she tells the elite slurring her words abit as she tries to gather her often addled wits.

"Not your fault the guy was nutso, I was a couple of blocks away talking a mob out of attacking an elite and I saw the explosion and tried to help.  It didn't go so well, did it?"  she asks rhetorically.  "Ryan can be such a jerk, but having a magic pill dispensor is sort a useful, now and then.  I guess I have to get used to healing the old fashioned way." the blonde girl says with a wince.  "At least we heal faster then non-elites."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 21, 2006)

Cassie/Ryan crosses his arms. "I CANNOT stay in this skin. He''s so clumbsy and awkward."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 21, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie/Ryan crosses his arms. "I CANNOT stay in this skin. He''s so clumbsy and awkward."



 Jun Min sighs, "Cassie please... no one is happy with this predicament."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 21, 2006)

Cassie/Ryan shrugs. "I'm just grumpy.. its kind of weird not to be in my own body you know. Anyone have an idea on how we get Chaos to put us back?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 21, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie/Ryan shrugs. "I'm just grumpy.. its kind of weird not to be in my own body you know. Anyone have an idea on how we get Chaos to put us back?"




"Wait until he gets bored," Anika/Mark replies flatly.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 21, 2006)

"Unfortunately, time is against us. As most of us know, our buddy Genocide is meeting an arms dealer today, and we have a great chance to take him out. We may need to gamble with these new sacks of meat and attack him anyway."

"Anyway, who's missing? Aya?"


----------



## Samnell (Sep 21, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Gilden/Kal turns his head away deliberately not looking in "Karen's" direction. "Yes lets get going but you might want to put pants on, Mark." He will head off in the direction of Mark's room.




"Yeah," Mark/Karen rummaged through Karen's things until he found some pants and put them on before heading to his own room.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 21, 2006)

"Well I'm sure you guys will have something figured out. Let me know how it turns out." He says glibly. "I'm on supsension remember? Chance you up for breakfast" He asks he turns and heads towards the caferteria.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 21, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Well I'm sure you guys will have something figured out. Let me know how it turns out." He says glibly. "I'm on supsension remember? Chance you up for breakfast" He asks he turns and heads towards the caferteria.




"Before you leave just remember that if this is Chaos' work, then he probably wants us to attack and defeat Genocide and he will not reverse it until that is accomplished. Also if whoever is in my body is really in my pocket dimension then they only have so much food and water. But go ahead and go have breakfast make things even harder on those of us who have nothing to do with your grudge." Gilden/Kal says plainly.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 21, 2006)

Karen isn't entirely sure whether she should laugh or cry at all this, Kal was in Gadget's body, a girl's body... She was in, well she couldn't really complain though she felt warm, hungry, sleepy and vulnerable... and inside her body was Mark, dressed in nothing but one of Kal's shirts with all her friends gathered around. Could things get anymore embarrassing? It didn't help that she'd rushed straight out of Cassie's bed without changing, "Th-thanks I g-guess, I d-don't really w-want you o-or anyone else in there either... Please g-give me some of m-my dignity back," she pleads.

She beats Mark to her wardrobe and hands him one of her oldest pairs of pants. She doesn't trust him to be able to control her body, she doesn't really trust him with her body to begin with, and she doesn't want him to ruin any of her still presentable clothes. It felt weird and wrong to look at herself from this angle.

Once she-he's dressed she follows hers- ... Mark to his room, getting more confused with the second. She listens to Ryan ... Cassie's outbursts and Anika ... Ryan's description of the situation, "A-are you sure th-that really isn't Ryan?" she asks looking at Ryan's body, "Cassie, three days ago you came to us that you're the reincarnation of Hope and that we should protect and work with you, that you're very important in the fight against Overseer, based on something Red Witch showed you..." she frowns angrily, in her eyes Cassie didn't have a foot to stand on after the little stunt she pulled off the day before, "Yesterday you ran off with Kelly and Chance to Milan to go shopping, without telling anyone... Where did she come from anyway?" she looks at her now 'twin'.

"Do you want to help us defeat Overseer or do you just want to do your own thing? Please quit playing the victim of the "Man" and start working together with us... If you hadn't run off, you wouldn't have been on suspension to begin with," she lets out a frustrated sigh, she was sick to her stomach of the constant bickering, "If we don't start working together and stop blaming everyone else for things we do to ourselves, we're never gonna defeat Overseer... Let alone Genocide, especially with what Chaos has dropped on us..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 21, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Cassie, three days ago you came to us that you're the reincarnation of Hope and that we should protect and work with you, that you're very important in the fight against Overseer, based on something Red Witch showed you..." she frowns angrily, in her eyes Cassie didn't have a foot to stand on after the little stunt she pulled off the day before, "Yesterday you ran off with Kelly and Chance to Milan to go shopping, without telling anyone... Where did she come from anyway?" she looks at her now 'twin'.
> 
> "Do you want to help us defeat Overseer or do you just want to do your own thing? Please quit playing the victim of the "Man" and start working together with us... If you hadn't run off, you wouldn't have been on suspension to begin with," she lets out a frustrated sigh, she was sick to her stomach of the constant bickering, "If we don't start working together and stop blaming everyone else for things we do to ourselves, we're never gonna defeat Overseer... Let alone Genocide, especially with what Chaos has dropped on us..."





CAssie/Ryan turns to look at her friend.  "I'm just tired of it, the bickering the sniping and the fact that no matter what I do I'm the girl outside. I come in and what is the first thing I see? Ryan tearing down someone. I don't understand a lot of things, how can I? I've only been aware of two years or so, but you should tear down someones faith.

He sighs. "That was one of the things the rape counsellor told me when I first came aware of things. Look, I'm not saying we did the right thing, but there wasn't any reason to exclude Kelly or myself, but when I tried to explain that we needed time to learn as a team.. I was rebuffed. Maybe I just got tired of hitting the wall. You're one of the few people who has accepted me without conditions, I'm sorry I let you down." He shrugs. "I need to get a handle on how I feel, I think.. I'll try and get my head in thte game. Personally, I don't feel like there is a lot of HOPE for any of us."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 21, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I need to get a handle on how I feel, I think.. I'll try and get my head in thte game. Personally, I don't feel like there is a lot of HOPE for any of us."



“Now that is a shame,” Jun Min replies, “you sound like Overseer and Genocide have already won.  If you really believe that then you can leave, we don’t need someone like that on the team, because if there is one thing that Legacy is about it is hope.  Hope that you students will bring about a better tomorrow through your gifts, your sense of right, and your dedication to make tomorrow a better day then today.”

“Despite everything that has happened to you guys since you have been here not one of you has given up, not even Kelly; and I will not sit here and watch you give up now because times got tough because you made mistakes that you need to learn from and pay for.  I really don’t give a damn what you think you are entitled to, that goes for all of you, but I do give a damn when I see students I love giving up.  I put my heart and soul into this job because you all make it worthwhile; now I don’t have any answers for how to fix this, but despite that Legacy has a job to do.  Now is that clear?” Jun Min finishes.

Gilden walks in after Jun Min finishes speaking, he looks a little rough.  Gilden speaks, “I have no idea how I got out of that place, and I am hoping I am not the only one that had a little change in the night,” she looks at Aya, “Hey you have my body give it back… oh my god, what have you done to my hair… and you are not wearing that around… oh MY GOD… this is so embarrassing.”

“SARAH check the rest of the Institute I want to make sure no other students were misplace,” Jun Min asks.

*Kelly*

Statesman nods, “Well you seem to be doing alright,” he lays her on gurney for the emergency medical technicians to start providing assistance.  He looks up to the sky, “If what that madman said is true then I fear that we will be seeing a rise in elite violence.  Coupled with your incident, I can see that the Spirit of New York will be busy.”

“You will be fine though Miss Mitchell. Kid Liberty assist the civilian,” Statesman orders and a young woman rolls her eyes and gets into the  ambulance with Kelly.  She is also wearing semi-ridiculous outfit in patriotic colors. 

Kid Liberty takes Kelly’s hands, “Everything will be okay.”


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 21, 2006)

"I think the whole world is going to be very busy for the forseeable future."  Kelly tells statesman with a sigh.  "Thanks for catching me, my weatherfield gets wonky if I can't concentrate, and seeing stars on my way to a 400 foot drop isn't really good for concentrating.  Might have been street pizza...hmm, thats actually one of the ways I haven't already almost died.  Get to add it to the list."  the blonde girl says depreciatingly.

Kelly manages to stifle a giggle at Statesman's command and Kid Liberty's eye roll.  "Did you get to pick your own uniform or...?"  Kelly asks looking up at the young super woman.  "I'm used to it by now, the getting hurt part, its not much fun, but it doesn't really scare me either.  It'll heal, it always does.  Did he call me a civilian for any particular reason?  I mean, you don't like need a super hero license to help people here, do you?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 21, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly manages to stifle a giggle at Statesman's command and Kid Liberty's eye roll.  "Did you get to pick your own uniform or...?"  Kelly asks looking up at the young super woman.  "I'm used to it by now, the getting hurt part, its not much fun, but it doesn't really scare me either.  It'll heal, it always does.  Did he call me a civilian for any particular reason?  I mean, you don't like need a super hero license to help people here, do you?"



Kid Liberty responds, “Statesman believes that a distinctive look helps us in the field so that civilians can quickly recognize us and see that we mean business.  Not my first choice in colors but I guess it is impressive.”

“Super Hero license? You are kidding right?  Maybe you should be in this uniform if you think we are super heroes; I like the pay personally and there are a lot of perks to being on the city’s payroll.  Does not pay as well as like Justice Elite, but I am not hurting for money either.  Statesman would like to believe we are super heroes, I guess, whatever; this is just a job.  A frustrating job, but a job nonetheless.  So when are you putting out another album, or are you getting into the super hero business full time?” the young woman asks.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 21, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kid Liberty responds, “Statesman believes that a distinctive look helps us in the field so that civilians can quickly recognize us and see that we mean business.  Not my first choice in colors but I guess it is impressive.”




"Oh, they are certainly very distinctive.  People can see right away that you guys are seriously something.  I guess the idea is to show that you guys are super-heros and patriots or whatever, and that does come across."  Kelly doesn't add that that isn't the only thing they come across as.  "Did you at least get to choose your name?  I know I didn't, but at least it sounds kinda cool, not that anyone ever uses it."



> “Super Hero license? You are kidding right?  Maybe you should be in this uniform if you think we are super heroes; I like the pay personally and there are a lot of perks to being on the city’s payroll.  Does not pay as well as like Justice Elite, but I am not hurting for money either.  Statesman would like to believe we are super heroes, I guess, whatever; this is just a job.  A frustrating job, but a job nonetheless.  So when are you putting out another album, or are you getting into the super hero business full time?” the young woman asks.




"There isn't much future in music, or really anything else at the moment, I have a bunch of stuff recorded, but it seems kind of pointless to put effort into that when it could be spent in helping to get people organized to fight against Overseer.  Or helping to protect people in general.  I love music, but I don't value it more then the people I could be helping."  Kelly answers honestly.  "The UNJE contracts were like 2 million dollars a year or something, I'm not sure, I never actually was around long enough to get paid.  I am, or well, was a reservist.  It means I do stuff without getting paid because its the right thing to do.  It must sound a little silly I guess."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 21, 2006)

"You're not the girl outside, you place yourself outside. It's like you're constantly measuring yourself with what others think about you. I think you're hiding behind your ... 'age'," Karen sighs, "You're smart, you're pretty, you used to be nice... Stop trying to change because Ryan doesn't like you, he's just saying those things to make himself feel big," she smiles encouragingly, "Start being yourself... once you get your body back that is..." she adds awkwardly.

"You mean that training exercise for *Legacy*?" she asks, surprised that she'd interpret not being allowed in, as being shunned, "Kal and I weren't allowed in either, I don't think you were excluded for any other reason than you weren't on the team... she sighs, "But after yesterday I won't blame them for excluding you from this mission. If you're gonna keep running off like that..." It's clear she doesn't want to finish her sentence.

She frowns at, apparently, Aya, "At least you didn't have to run into yourself lying halfnaked on the floor, having a panic attack with all your friends around you..."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 21, 2006)

_Blah blah blah...damn this is good bacon. Huh...Cassie thinks she's a reincarnation of Hope? Sounds like an Eternal. Let's see how this egg tastes. Wow, some people have a sense of entitlement...I guess being an Elite can do that to you. _ Ryan/Anika pretty much zones out most of the conversation, thoroughly captivated by the joy of eating a great breakfast again.

"Wow Karen, I tear down others to make myself feel better? I'm not the one who tries to deal with my guilt issues by constantly assuming the worst out of someone else. But this isn't important," Ryan/Anika says, shoving the last of breakfast into his mouth, then standing up. 

"We're all dealing with some problems here. We're stuck in someone else's body. This is Fight Club: we don't talk about it. I know that most of us are going to have to shower, to change clothes, to go to the bathroom. This won't be pleasant for any of us, but we'll have to deal with it."

"The second problem is that even if we each can use whatever powers the other has, we're going to be clumsy. Later today, we're going to be in big trouble. We're going to probably need whatever help you can give. At the very least, you have a definite stake in keeping your own body alive during this fight. The bad part is that we're probably going to need to leave Tim/Aya and Tina/Tim behind."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 21, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "You're not the girl outside, you place yourself outside. It's like you're constantly measuring yourself with what others think about you. I think you're hiding behind your ... 'age'," Karen sighs, "You're smart, you're pretty, you used to be nice... Stop trying to change because Ryan doesn't like you, he's just saying those things to make himself feel big," she smiles encouragingly, "Start being yourself... once you get your body back that is..." she adds awkwardly.
> 
> "You mean that training exercise for *Legacy*?" she asks, surprised that she'd interpret not being allowed in, as being shunned, "Kal and I weren't allowed in either, I don't think you were excluded for any other reason than you weren't on the team... she sighs, "But after yesterday I won't blame them for excluding you from this mission. If you're gonna keep running off like that..." It's clear she doesn't want to finish her sentence.
> 
> She frowns at, apparently, Aya, "At least you didn't have to run into yourself lying halfnaked on the floor, having a panic attack with all your friends around you..."




Cassie/Ryan sighs. "I tried. I saw Ryan's pain. Offered friendship. He threw it in my face. I was the 'creepy gir' or the 'pacifist' no matter what I did. Why shouldn't I feel frustrated. I stand to lose my very existance if I stand up to face Overseer in the final confrontation, that might be the truth or not. I spoke out when I thought things were wrong. I mean.. everyone tells me I'm suppose to use my judgement about right and wrong. And everytime I do, I get told I don't understnad everything."

She looks over at Jun Min. "I got confused Jun Min, I'm sorry if I let it get to me. I don't see how doing some of the things we do can be for the greater good. Like lying about Mexico City."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 21, 2006)

"So you just tear down others for no reason..." Karen just shakes  head. Cassie's stomach notifies her that while she might have slowly forgotten, a normal body still needs to eat, "But yeah we got bigger problems... Is there any breakfast left? I haven't eaten in more than a year," she takes a seat at the table as Anika ehr Ryan continues, taking a large helping of eggs and bacon and nice hot cup of coffee. Though she does look up when he mentions showering, shaking her head at herself as if telling Mark, _Oh no you don't._

"Maybe that's what Chaos, or whoever did this, intended, force us to work together and learn from each other?" she says between bites, "Mmm this tastes really great, Star."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 21, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "So you just tear down others for no reason..." Karen just shakes  head. Cassie's stomach notifies her that while she might have slowly forgotten, a normal body still needs to eat, "But yeah we got bigger problems... Is there any breakfast left? I haven't eaten in more than a year," she takes a seat at the table as Anika ehr Ryan continues, taking a large helping of eggs and bacon and nice hot cup of coffee. Though she does look up when he mentions showering, shaking her head at herself as if telling Mark, _Oh no you don't._
> 
> "Maybe that's what Chaos, or whoever did this, intended, force us to work together and learn from each other?" she says between bites, "Mmm this tastes really great, Star."





Cassie/Ryan sighs."I'm not proud of that.but wouldn't you get tired of being.. well having your nose rubbed into your mistakes. I'm not good at social things. Chance is better at it that I am." He sits down and rubs his forhead while picking at his own meal. "I don't know what to do anymore."


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 21, 2006)

She sighed at all the comments made by everyone, some were attacks, some were complaints, some were smart. It was time to get them to agree to move past any BS and agree on the things they could agree on.

"Ok, we have a bad situation, that's rather obvious. Legacy has a mission to accomplish, that's not in debate. The issue of who is or is not on suspension is kinda moot right now I'm thinking."

She ruffled her hair, and then continuned, realizing she was probably pissing people off, but not caring, this was not a time for attitude, this was a time for decisions.

"We're going to need every trick in the book we've got to defeat Genocide. That was obvious even before the body swap occured. We've got a potential advantage we can exploit here. Genocide most likely knows some of our tactics by now. He knows what to expect of several of us, he knows our playbook. This gives us an edge, he'll be getting different tactics from the same body. We might even learn something about our own powers as a result."

She smirks, "Forget about trying to catch the ball from left field, how about catching the ball that just came out of orbit from the fifth dimension? He won't expect things like that. We can do this, if we do it the smart way, not the brute force way. Which means, crash course in the powers of the body we're now in possession of."

She looked around at everyone, not exactly in a good mood, but wanting to get this taken care of, "We all agree Genocide needs to go down? Is there any argument there? If not, then we need to discuss who's going. I don't necessarily see that either I or Tina need to stay behind. Frankly, I'm sure if you thought about it, half the team members should be left behind. That's not an option. We're going to have to tackle this with everyone. Now, the question is, how do we arrange the crash course in the quickest manner possible?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 22, 2006)

Anika/Mark continued to sit slouched over on the couch, only half-listening to everyone whine and moan.  She still wasn't quite sure who half the switched-around people in the room were, but she didn't really care.

She watches Ryan/Anika wolf down the eggs and bacon in disgust.  "That's right, you pig.  Pack in as much greasy food as you can, what do you care?  Jerk," she mumbles under her breath.

Her index finger rapidly drummed against the arm of the sofa as she continued to glare at Ryan...or maybe it was herself she stared angrily at....


----------



## Samnell (Sep 22, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "So you just tear down others for no reason..." Karen just shakes  head. Cassie's stomach notifies her that while she might have slowly forgotten, a normal body still needs to eat, "But yeah we got bigger problems... Is there any breakfast left? I haven't eaten in more than a year," she takes a seat at the table as Anika ehr Ryan continues, taking a large helping of eggs and bacon and nice hot cup of coffee. Though she does look up when he mentions showering, shaking her head at herself as if telling Mark, _Oh no you don't._




Mark/Karen caught the look. _She knows what she sleeps in. It's not my fault she doesn't wear pants to bed._ He hovered at the edge of the conversation, not wanting to join the argument or draw attention to himself after his first reaction to waking up in Karen's body came up. Instead he watched the food.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 22, 2006)

"Chaos didn't do this so we'd work together or to help us. He did it because he's an ass; an ass who will get his comeuppance."

"And Tim, we appreciate the enthusiasm, but you're wrong. Maybe you don't know how good we are, how we train ourselves, how much we know about our own skills. Maybe you're just stupid. But the simple truth is that we're going to be hurting; a lot of our training is going to be completely ineffectual. It's not a good thing. Aya, can you use Gilden's magic? If not, can you drive the suit in your current body?"


----------



## Aenion (Sep 22, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie/Ryan sighs."I'm not proud of that.but wouldn't you get tired of being.. well having your nose rubbed into your mistakes. I'm not good at social things. Chance is better at it that I am." He sits down and rubs his forhead while picking at his own meal. "I don't know what to do anymore."




Karen/Cassie nods, "Start by not eating that," she offers with a slight smile. She was considering taking another portion herself but she didn't want to overeat and get Cassie sick, "I don't think Ryan's body reacts well to food... Part of life is having your nose rubbed into your mistakes, pointing out others mistakes makes people feel better about their own I guess," she shrugs, "I don't think many of us are very good at social stuff..."

"I didn't say I wasn't gonna rip his head off for doing this," Karen replies to Ani- ... gah... Ryan, "I'm just saying he might have a bigger agenda in mind than just being a complete jerk like you."

"Ryan's right Timothy. We all fight completely differently because of our powers, few of us had any real combat training before we came here. Just take me, all I know is to walk up to someone, try to punch them really hard and hold on... I can't do that with this body. Cassie is a trained martial artist, she avoids attacks and blindsides her opponents, I don't know how to do this stuff, it takes years of training even if she knows all of it instinctively... Not to mention Kal," she looks at Gadget, "Gadget's body can't possibly take the punishment his own body can... We're gonna be handicapped in this fight, not Genocide..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 22, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen/Cassie nods, "Start by not eating that," she offers with a slight smile. She was considering taking another portion herself but she didn't want to overeat and get Cassie sick, "I don't think Ryan's body reacts well to food... Part of life is having your nose rubbed into your mistakes, pointing out others mistakes makes people feel better about their own I guess," she shrugs, "I don't think many of us are very good at social stuff..."
> 
> "I didn't say I wasn't gonna rip his head off for doing this," Karen replies to Ani- ... gah... Ryan, "I'm just saying he might have a bigger agenda in mind than just being a complete jerk like you."
> 
> "Ryan's right Timothy. We all fight completely differently because of our powers, few of us had any real combat training before we came here. Just take me, all I know is to walk up to someone, try to punch them really hard and hold on... I can't do that with this body. Cassie is a trained martial artist, she avoids attacks and blindsides her opponents, I don't know how to do this stuff, it takes years of training even if she knows all of it instinctively... Not to mention Kal," she looks at Gadget, "Gadget's body can't possibly take the punishment his own body can... We're gonna be handicapped in this fight, not Genocide..."





"Actually most of it's reaction, try it out in the gym." Cassie/Ryan says. "But you're going to want to eat a bit more, Chance and I have to take in a bit more 'fuel' that a girl our size normally does. Given my normal workout routine, I typically take in two or three thousand calories a day to maintain stasis."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 22, 2006)

*Legacy and Friends*

Mr. McCallister walks in, “Mark,” he scans the room finally settling on Karen, “you are the team leader, you make the call.  I want to know if you want to press on with this mission, or abort now.  If you do press ahead you choose who goes, and who stays.”

*Kelly*

Kid Liberty smirks, “No the names were picked out for us to be distinctive and patriotic as well, but I have two other identities I use as well.  It helps with keeping my options open, and the lawyers say it is completely legal.  Spirit of New York owns Kid Liberty but they don’t own me, it’s nice.”

“Better girl then me, getting my ass kicked for nothing is not exactly a good business venture I want to be apart of.  And who the hell is Overseer, some kind of elite badass?  I saw the news stream but I have no idea what half that crap meant,” the elite responds quizzically.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2006)

"Good, I had sorta hoped you hadn't picked Kid Liberty...needs work.  Hopefully your other names are less...hokey.  The UNJe gave me the name Tempest which is kinda cool, or at least better then the other names they could have come up with.  I'm not a fan of the whole super names thing and keeping things seperate.  If people need help they need help what does it matter what you call yourself as long as you help?"  Kelly asks rolling her eyes.

"Well sorta, Overseer isn't actually an Elite, he is something called an Eternal who are all much more powerful then elites.  Cardinal created Elites, or rather gave us all powers, so that she'd have an army for when Overseer came knocking on her door.  Once he beats her up and takes his power back from her and Ryan, he'll take over the world and turn everyone into his slaves, or kill them since hes just that kind of guy.  Did that explination help at all?  Its a lot to grasp all at once, which is why I came forward now, so that by the time the guy actually shows up people are ready for it as opposed to having it all sprung on them at once and having to fight him at the same time."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 22, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Good, I had sorta hoped you hadn't picked Kid Liberty...needs work.  Hopefully your other names are less...hokey.  The UNJe gave me the name Tempest which is kinda cool, or at least better then the other names they could have come up with.  I'm not a fan of the whole super names thing and keeping things seperate.  If people need help they need help what does it matter what you call yourself as long as you help?"  Kelly asks rolling her eyes.



"You sound like a hokey comic book character yourself, you do realize that you can't just start jumping in the middle of things here there are laws against vigilante justice," Kid Liberty replies.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Well sorta, Overseer isn't actually an Elite, he is something called an Eternal who are all much more powerful then elites.  Cardinal created Elites, or rather gave us all powers, so that she'd have an army for when Overseer came knocking on her door.  Once he beats her up and takes his power back from her and Ryan, he'll take over the world and turn everyone into his slaves, or kill them since hes just that kind of guy.  Did that explination help at all?  Its a lot to grasp all at once, which is why I came forward now, so that by the time the guy actually shows up people are ready for it as opposed to having it all sprung on them at once and having to fight him at the same time."



"Yeah..." she lets it trail off, "well who should we contact for you, your family?  The UNJE?  I am sure your little stunt will be all over the news within the half hour."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2006)

"He'd just killed a senator and was trying to get away, surely trying to stop him from getting away at least until you guys could get here wasn't a bad thing, the firey fall of 400 feet not withstanding.Besides aren't there laws against not helping people when its within your power to do so?"  Kelly says blinking, hadn't she asked a question about a license or something?



> "Yeah..." she lets it trail off, "well who should we contact for you, your family? The UNJE? I am sure your little stunt will be all over the news within the half hour."




''Umm, calling the UNJE would be sort of pointless, I mean I'm not a student there and the United States left the UN.  I guess you can call my mom, but right now she is at Mudaba Adin.  I'm a big girl though, I can call her after I get to the hospital."  Kelly says with a sigh.  "Well, on the brightside I don't suppouse people'll think I'm a pantheon sympathizer after this."   the popstar says mirthlessly.


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 22, 2006)

She shrugged it off, "Who here wouldnt be seriously handicapped in this fight? Sometimes you have to adapt to being handicapped. Sometimes you get a bum hand. Sometimes you don't have a choice. Like _me_." She pointed to herself, "I had to adapt to being in a wheelchair for the better part of eight years. I had to learn how to walk again, using my powers. We adapt or we die, it's that simple. There is no middle ground."

She got up, obviously realizing things werent going anywhere, "As I understand things, you don't have a choice, either you take down Genocide today, or you're going to be in a bigger world of hurting. If I'm wrong, then we wait this out until Chaos is done having his giggles. If I'm right, then we deal with the hand we've got. Turn a bum hand into a full house."

She walked to the door, sighing, "But, you're the professionals. I guess Gilden isnt going, Gadget isnt going, I'm not going, so who can go? Think about it. Play the game with a bum hand or fold."

She walks out, not saying anymore.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 22, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "He'd just killed a senator and was trying to get away, surely trying to stop him from getting away at least until you guys could get here wasn't a bad thing, the firey fall of 400 feet not withstanding.Besides aren't there laws against not helping people when its within your power to do so?"  Kelly says blinking, hadn't she asked a question about a license or something?



"Hey you did the _right_ thing, but that does not mean that people who uphold the law won't hold that against you, vigilante justice, is still vigilante justice," she responds holding her hands up.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> ''Umm, calling the UNJE would be sort of pointless, I mean I'm not a student there and the United States left the UN.  I guess you can call my mom, but right now she is at Mudaba Adin.  I'm a big girl though, I can call her after I get to the hospital."  Kelly says with a sigh.  "Well, on the brightside I don't suppouse people'll think I'm a pantheon sympathizer after this."   the popstar says mirthlessly.



"Well just asking, it is what we do, and even if they left the UN you are or were a student there we have an obligation to let them know you are okay... or well we did I guess.  But whatever you want to do is fine with me," she pats her hand gently and then sits back.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 22, 2006)

Ryan/Anika rolls his eyes at Tim/Aya's exit. "Thank you, Tim. If we need an expert on leaving our friends behind, we'll be sure to ask for your advice," he says softly, so that only those in close physical proximity could hear. 

"Sir," he asks, turning to Mr. McCallister, "If we abort the mission, can another team do it? I mean, we also have Justice Elites Alpha, Beta, and Charlie, and we all believe that Genocide is a significant threat to our world. I'm sure that even outside of our own bodies, we can likely act as damage control in the riots and whatnot happening across the world."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2006)

> "Hey you did the right thing, but that does not mean that people who uphold the law won't hold that against you, vigilante justice, is still vigilante justice," she responds holding her hands up.




"Thats what I meant with a super-hero license."  Kelly tells Kid liberty.  "You don't have to stay with me if you don't want to, I'm sure things will get hectic with the media shortly, and I wouldn't wish that on anyone."  the injured popstar says with a sigh, to her way of thinking the press with its tendencys to do things like Rachel, was almost as bad as Pantheon.

"If it'd mke you feel better you can tell anyone you want.  I don't think its the UNJEs business, but they'll know no matter what, so do whatever."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 22, 2006)

Anika/Mark looked over at Karen, assuming McCallister knew who he was addressing.  "Mark, we kicked Genocide's ass in the simulation.  This is a set back, yeah, but no reason to wuss out.  I see no reason we can't do this."  She wasn't absolutely sure of that, but she needed to take out her frustrations somewhere, and Genocide was the best one to do it on.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 23, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika/Mark looked over at Karen, assuming McCallister knew who he was addressing.  "Mark, we kicked Genocide's ass in the simulation.  This is a set back, yeah, but no reason to wuss out.  I see no reason we can't do this."  She wasn't absolutely sure of that, but she needed to take out her frustrations somewhere, and Genocide was the best one to do it on.




Mark/Karen looked around the room, "Who actually has a good handle on their powers right now? Anika, could you run on water? Or punch all of us inside a second? Ryan, how are your spells?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark/Karen looked around the room, "Who actually has a good handle on their powers right now? Anika, could you run on water? Or punch all of us inside a second? Ryan, how are your spells?"




"Please. Hey, Loki, give me back what's mine," Ryan calls, locking eyes with his own body and forcing his mind inside it.

_Ryan/Anika uses Possession on Cassie/Ryan. Cassie must make a DC 20 Will save or be possessed._


----------



## Mimic (Sep 23, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark/Karen looked around the room, "Who actually has a good handle on their powers right now? Anika, could you run on water? Or punch all of us inside a second? Ryan, how are your spells?"




"Perhaps we should go back to the black room and experiment with our various powers." Gilden/Kal suggests.

He shakes his head as he watches Ryan try to possess himself. _"That's a good way to get two people mad at you."_ He thinks to himself


----------



## Agamon (Sep 23, 2006)

Anika/Mark frowns.  "How about I just punch Ryan 100 times?"  She slowly stands up and races through the room, giving everyone, even Jun Min and McCallister, a bit of a shove instead a punch.  She doesn't mess up at all until the very end when she trips slightly heading back for the sofa, ending up less-than-gracefully sprawled over it.  "I'm getting better, really," she says with sigh, collecting herself.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 23, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Please. Hey, Loki, give me back what's mine," Ryan calls, locking eyes with his own body and forcing his mind inside it.
> 
> _Ryan/Anika uses Possession on Cassie/Ryan. Cassie must make a DC 20 Will save or be possessed._



 Ryan calls upon the power of Loki but the spell/power fizzles spectacularly.  Perhaps he does not have as smooth as control as he believed.  Tina groans, “There is no way I am sitting on the sidelines while you guys have all the fun.  Especially with all the anger I have to burn off right now.”

Anika trips because Mr. McCallister neatly sidesteps her shove.  He looks at each of the teens, “If you decide to press ahead with this, then you will need some quick intense training and understand how each other fight.  This won’t be easy.”

He turns to Ryan, “We can call in another team, although the UNJE is a little busy fighting civil unrest that is popping up all over the globe after Miss Mitchell’s little stunt yesterday.”

*Kelly*

Kid Liberty shakes hr head, “It is my job, so don’t think anything of it, this is what I get paid for.”

The ambulance pulls into a hospital and Kelly is whisked away to get treatment and checked out.  After a few hours she is in her own room and relaxing, feeling much better although she was knocked out for much of the recovery.  When she comes to, she sees her mother sitting by her bed side.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 23, 2006)

Cassie/Ryan frowns as he feels Ryan's mind run into his mind. Fury filling her mind.  "GETOUT Of MY MIND RYAN!" He says as he grips the table and his aura flares.

OOC: Will Save of +6


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 23, 2006)

> The ambulance pulls into a hospital and Kelly is whisked away to get treatment and checked out. After a few hours she is in her own room and relaxing, feeling much better although she was knocked out for much of the recovery. When she comes to, she sees her mother sitting by her bed side.




"Hi mom."   Kelly says, sitting up in the bed.  "How did you get here so quick?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 23, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Hi mom."   Kelly says, sitting up in the bed.  "How did you get here so quick?"



 “I have actually been here for about an hour now honey,” her mother replies, “You have been out for about six hours now.”  Kelly sees that the window is dark with the night skyline.  Her mother continues, “Kid Liberty is outside, and your little incident is all over the news you seem like a popular person.”

“I flew here as soon as I found out, Paragon was very helpful in getting me here,” she adds.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 23, 2006)

"Six hours?  Wow, I didn't think it was all that bad."  Kelly said, sounding and looking surprised.  "I'm sorry mom, allI wanted to do was stop Metatron from getting away, I didn't think he'd hit so hard with that fireball, I mean I had my weathershield and everything."   Kelly said with a sigh.  Lately it seemed like it was full of holes. "Why was Paragon being helpful?  I wouldn't think he'd like me very much."

"What are they saying now?  Last I heard I was a Pantheon sympathizer, or something."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Ryan calls upon the power of Loki but the spell/power fizzles spectacularly.  Perhaps he does not have as smooth as control as he believed.  Tina groans, “There is no way I am sitting on the sidelines while you guys have all the fun.  Especially with all the anger I have to burn off right now.”
> 
> Anika trips because Mr. McCallister neatly sidesteps her shove.  He looks at each of the teens, “If you decide to press ahead with this, then you will need some quick intense training and understand how each other fight.  This won’t be easy.”
> 
> He turns to Ryan, “We can call in another team, although the UNJE is a little busy fighting civil unrest that is popping up all over the globe after Miss Mitchell’s little stunt yesterday.”




"Huh," Ryan/Anika remarks, biting his lip. "I'm sure we could handle a little civil unrest even in our present state. I just don't trust Beta or Charlie not to screw up. Thor, let me feel the wind," Ryan/Anika says as he attempts to mimic Anika's previous gestures. IF his spell succeeds, he flies slowly up to the ceiling. 

_Why did the last one fail? Maybe because I aimed it at my own body, and Chaos won't let that happen. I need to know if this is going to work, since it's Anika's best move._ "Hey, Anika, let me in. I'm going to try the body snatch again."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 23, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Six hours?  Wow, I didn't think it was all that bad."  Kelly said, sounding and looking surprised.  "I'm sorry mom, allI wanted to do was stop Metatron from getting away, I didn't think he'd hit so hard with that fireball, I mean I had my weathershield and everything."   Kelly said with a sigh.  Lately it seemed like it was full of holes. "Why was Paragon being helpful?  I wouldn't think he'd like me very much."



“You did what you could, no need to be sorry,” she responds.  She gently frowns at the statement about Paragon, “Whatever you may believe about people, Paragon is still concerned for all the students whether he follows the rules or not.  I think you should take a moment to consider a few things about the world.  Some secrets are kept because telling people does not do anyone any good.  I understand why you believe that you must take this route but I am not sure if just telling everyone everything is the best way to handle this.”

She sighs, “I don’t want you to think I am coming down on you, not at all sweetie.  I believe that you want to do the right thing.   But I also know that human nature is to fear change, to fear that which they cannot understand, and then if that fear gets strong enough to attack and destroy the source of that fear.”


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "What are they saying now?  Last I heard I was a Pantheon sympathizer, or something."



“Some people are convinced that you are a Pantheon sympathizer, others believe you are a hero, some think you are a liar, and others see you as a whistle blower of the corruption within the UNJE.  Pantheon has attacked several state facilities around the world, many of them using your name as a firebrand.  It has put the world on alert… I am not sure what is going to happen, but the situation seems to be headed towards an impasse.”

*Legacy*

Ryan is able to float up towards the ceiling slowly.

Mr. McCallister, “It is the number and precision of the attacks that have the UNJE on high alert.  Pantheon is making a statement and they are using the name of Kelly Mitchell to make it even more poignant.  This is going to end in bloodshed sooner then later.”


----------



## Agamon (Sep 23, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Hey, Anika, let me in. I'm going to try the body snatch again."




"Yeah, that's going to happen," Anika/Mark replies snidely, looking away from her body, knowing that she needs to be looking at him for it to even have a chance to work.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 23, 2006)

"Is this whole life or death, save the world, arrest the bad guys thing not very important to you? I'm trying to get a handle on my new powers...you remember, our team leader just said so a few minutes ago? I don't think Chaos is going to let me get back into my body until he's done with having fun." 

Ryan shakes his head in exasperation. _Try to be professional here. You'd think that possessing people herself would give her a greater understanding of the mechanics and whatnot. I seem to recall she had no problem possessing me when we were talking to those crime lords. Everyone in this damn room needs to grow up._

"Does anyone else here actually care enough about this mission to let me snatch your body for a few seconds?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 23, 2006)

"It's always about YOU."  Cassie/Ryan says as she gets up, her mind still burning in Ryan's body at the callous regard the elite had for towards others. _I can see I was wrong now. There is nothing there worth saving._  He thinks as he storms out, the familar aura of Ryan's power still flickering as he stomps off.

His feet turn towards familiar ground, and soon enough he's in the gym.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 23, 2006)

"I think if we want our own bodies back, we're gonna have to play Chaos' game by his rules, whatever they are. I think he wants us to get Genocide like this," Karen looks up from a second helping of breakfast. She'd never been a big fan of bacon and eggs, but after a year of just watching food, it tasted like haute-cuisine, helped by Star's talent at cooking, "I agree with Gilden, we should practice in the Black Room before someone gets hurt," she looks pointedly at Ryan/Anika.


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 23, 2006)

"Idiots! All of them!"

She snarled as she walked, somehow keeping momentum despite lack of skill. Finally, without even being aware of it, she found herself back in Aya's room.

She slumped down on the bed, "Chaos ... I have to admit, you've got a warped sense of humor. But your timing sucks. Really. I'm almost inclined to believe you want Genocide to live."

She growled and finally began pondering things.

"Ok, assuming this wasnt just a stupid prank, if Chaos had a reason for this, then the body swaps all had a reason."

She got up and sat down at Aya's computer, and began tapping out notes.

"First off, compare the switches. What do they have in common with each other? In what way are they opposed to each other? What can they learn from each other?"

She grumbled as she typed away, pulling up any public files on the team members that existed.

"Let's not get emotional. Chaos is a manifestation of an aspect of reality, which implies that he has a reason for everything that he does. Even our first discussion had a purpose, to make me consider the nature of chaos itself. Which is change, unfettered, unrestricted change. As opposed to Order, which is stagnant and prevents change. Which means he apparently believes each of us needs to change in some manner. He believes we are stagnating in some fashion."

She sighed as she worked, "The question of course is, what did he hope to make us learn from this? Teamwork? Hardly, that is a function of order, balanced by chaos. I can't see that. I may be wrong, but ... doesnt seem to be his style."

She looked up, "Chances are, you're listening into this conversation Chaos. I won't ask for an answer, that'd ruin the whole purpose. I'll seek the answer myself."

She smirked as she returned to her work.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 23, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “You did what you could, no need to be sorry,” she responds.  She gently frowns at the statement about Paragon, “Whatever you may believe about people, Paragon is still concerned for all the students whether he follows the rules or not.  I think you should take a moment to consider a few things about the world.  Some secrets are kept because telling people does not do anyone any good.  I understand why you believe that you must take this route but I am not sure if just telling everyone everything is the best way to handle this.”




"I guess Paragon isn't really all bad, but its hard for me to think of him as good when he is lying about dad to everyone when he culd set the record straight about Mexico city and Genocide.  It makes it really hard to trust what he says because if he lies about that what elese is he lying about?"  Kelly tells her mother.



> “Some people are convinced that you are a Pantheon sympathizer, others believe you are a hero, some think you are a liar, and others see you as a whistle blower of the corruption within the UNJE.  Pantheon has attacked several state facilities around the world, many of them using your name as a firebrand.  It has put the world on alert… I am not sure what is going to happen, but the situation seems to be headed towards an impasse.”




"Do you think people are going to still think I'm a pantheon sympathizer after Metatron almost killed me?  Would have killed me if Statesman hadn't caught me.  Thats crazy though, I don't lie to people.  Besides Pantheon has tried to kill me, a lot.  Phase did, and Metatron, and Cardinal's daughter.  Why can't people just believe the truth when they hear it?  Are they so used to hearing only lies or something?"  she asks hollowly.  "This isn't the way it all was suppoused to go mom.  I was suppoused to tell the truth and then the UNJE was suppoused to do the right thing.  Thats not the way things are going to go.  I thought that if the UNJE was really good that they'd feel ashamed and then try to do better."


----------



## Samnell (Sep 24, 2006)

Mark/Karen thought it over. _If we don't take down Genocide today, what really happens? Someone else does it? We do it later? And Kelly has no soul. Kelly's not more important than our lives, or those of the other JE teams._

"Let's hit the Black Room and see what we can do."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark/Karen thought it over. _If we don't take down Genocide today, what really happens? Someone else does it? We do it later? And Kelly has no soul. Kelly's not more important than our lives, or those of the other JE teams._
> 
> "Let's hit the Black Room and see what we can do."



Mr. McCallister nods, “Alright, everyone meet at the Training Facility in fifteen minutes, Mark, Anika as leaders I need you to talk to the two that left.  We may need their help after all.”

He leaves.

*Kelly*

“I understand honey, sometimes we adults lie because we think it is best,” she sighs, “even if it isn’t, sometimes a lie is better then the truth.  I don’t know there is very little I can say about that.”

Her mother shakes her head, “People will believe whatever they want to believe and see what they want to see.  You can’t make people see the truth.  They have to see it for themselves and then decide what to do with it.  Sometimes a secret has to stay secret because the masses don’t know how to see the truth.  I know that you meant well honey, but what is done is done, you will have to live with whatever consequences come about because of this.”

“This is apart of being an adult I suppose, for good or bad we have to make decisions and then live with the choices we make.  That is all I can offer you,” she says softly.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 24, 2006)

Kelly sighs at her mother's explination, and uncomfortable comforting, though she wasn't sure it was actually suppoused to be comforitng.  "Well, I do feel better, my wounds are all gone, or seem to be."   Kelly says, shifting around in the bed tomake sure there wasn't any pain.  "Did they say when I'd be able to leave?  I have to say that those nanite things that make us heal so well really rock.  Its too bad everyone doesn't have them, even without elite powers, healing faster and not really getting sick very often are reaaly good."

"Do you think I should give a press conference to respond to what Metatron did, and what Pantheon is doing in my name?  I should probably also talk to the lawyers, and that is seriously no fun either."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly sighs at her mother's explination, and uncomfortable comforting, though she wasn't sure it was actually suppoused to be comforitng.  "Well, I do feel better, my wounds are all gone, or seem to be."   Kelly says, shifting around in the bed tomake sure there wasn't any pain.  "Did they say when I'd be able to leave?  I have to say that those nanite things that make us heal so well really rock.  Its too bad everyone doesn't have them, even without elite powers, healing faster and not really getting sick very often are reaaly good."



“Yes,” she says softly letting her hand go, “I suppose they do… the nanites, my worst and best creation.”

“Technically,” Tommy says from the door, closing it behind him, “many baselines already have the nanites in their bodies along with a dormant version of the virus so to speak.  I abhor the term virus, but the term is satisfactory for now.”

He offers Kelly a bouquet of flowers, “I would say that a safe estimate is that about twenty to twenty five percent of the populace has the dormant version of Cardinal’s creation.  For whatever reason they have not exhibited any signs that would signify them as elites and the only tell-tale signs are probably a drop in fertility; similar to what elites experience.”

Tommy shrugs, “The best part Sheila, is that the nanites are self replicating and can spread… I have yet to determine the original vector of delivery.”


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Do you think I should give a press conference to respond to what Metatron did, and what Pantheon is doing in my name?  I should probably also talk to the lawyers, and that is seriously no fun either."



Her mother does not respond to Tommy.  She stands, “I think Kelly you will have to decide that for yourself.  I honestly don’t know what will make this better.  It seems that whatever Pantheon is doing they want to draw a division between elites and baselines.”


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 24, 2006)

After getting his dishes, Ryan/Anika walks up to Tina/Tim. "I swear, you have the worst luck," he says, shaking his head. "So does Timmy have any real powers, or is he as useless as he seems? By the way," he adds, lowering his voice, "I think we might have to take a raincheck for our date."

"SARAH, could you tell me if you've made any progress on the name we asked you to research? Thanks."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> After getting his dishes, Ryan/Anika walks up to Tina/Tim. "I swear, you have the worst luck," he says, shaking his head. "So does Timmy have any real powers, or is he as useless as he seems? By the way," he adds, lowering his voice, "I think we might have to take a raincheck for our date."



Tina grumbles, "The kid has some gifts, but they are way different from mine... and no problem I am not exactly in a date mood."


			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "SARAH, could you tell me if you've made any progress on the name we asked you to research? Thanks."



"I have," SARAH responds.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 24, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mr. McCallister nods, “Alright, everyone meet at the Training Facility in fifteen minutes, Mark, Anika as leaders I need you to talk to the two that left.  We may need their help after all.”
> 
> He leaves.




"Yay," Anika/Mark says flatly.  She reluctantly gets up and makes her way to Mark/Karen.  "I'm really hating your body, Mark," she tells him as she begins to knead her hands together.  "What the hell did you put in this thing?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 24, 2006)

Ryan laughs, glancing up at the ceiling. "I guess I had that coming. Well, SARAH, please share that research with me. Oh yeah, Tina, mind if I body snatch you to make sure Anika's best move works? Really, I should be asking Tim, but he forfeited his decision by not being here."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan laughs, glancing up at the ceiling. "I guess I had that coming. Well, SARAH, please share that research with me. Oh yeah, Tina, mind if I body snatch you to make sure Anika's best move works? Really, I should be asking Tim, but he forfeited his decision by not being here."



 SARAH replies, "I have forwarded the information to you, Anika, and Mark."

Tina replies, "Sure, I am not too thrilled to be here anyway."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 24, 2006)

"Loki, let me take temporary control of someone's body," Ryan says, locking eyes with Tina/Tim. Assuming the spell is successful, Ryan/Anika immediately ends it, jumping back to Anika's body. 

"Well, I gotta get back and put on a little something more decent. Have you gotten the hang of the whole flying thing with Tim yet?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Loki, let me take temporary control of someone's body," Ryan says, locking eyes with Tina/Tim. Assuming the spell is successful, Ryan/Anika immediately ends it, jumping back to Anika's body.
> 
> "Well, I gotta get back and put on a little something more decent. Have you gotten the hang of the whole flying thing with Tim yet?"



_It succeeds._

"Working on it," Tina replies, "you go have fun in stick girl's body."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 24, 2006)

"See ya," Ryan calls, flying quickly towards Anika's room. Stepping in, he takes a quick shower and dresses himself before checking on her computer for SARAH's information.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 24, 2006)

"Tommy," Kelly says, brightening at the presence of her boyfriend, and at the thoughtfullness of the flowers. Kelly takes the bouquet  and places them on her bedside table and then gives Tommy a hug.  "I probably look like a mess don't I?"  Kelly asks, smiling.  The girl makes a gesture and a mirror floats over to her so that she can see herself and her hair and face.

Kelly sighs, the scarring wasn't too bad, it could be covered, or dealt with maybe, but she really liked her hair and her hair was not good, she was surprised that she didn't have more scars, but her force-field must have finally proved good for something.  "I don't know why Cardinal would want elites and base-lines, and I really do dislike those words, why she would want them to be fighting when she'll need everyone in tip top shape to beat up on Overseer.  I think I am going to have a press confrence, but first I should probably have someone deal with this mess that is my hair."  the girl says before making a 911 call to a stylist who was top of the line and known for making house calls to her most important clients.  Kelly wondered how she'd look with a buzz cut.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "See ya," Ryan calls, flying quickly towards Anika's room. Stepping in, he takes a quick shower and dresses himself before checking on her computer for SARAH's information.



*Ryan*

SARAH provides the information as listed:

- The best candidate for who Cardinal could have been is a doctor from the United States, or at least she claimed to be a doctor, this woman is Dr. Melanie Harper; there are no records of what school she attended though and her credentials were tenuous but besides this she was appointed to an International Consortium delving into on the edge technology for the military, this is in 1994
- In 1999 the team published several scientific documents on nano-technology and genetic manipulation and genome structures; Dr. Harper’s name is strangely absent from much of this data but a photo during this era clearly shows her on the staff
- Her picture is that of a woman in her mid thirties, long dark hair with conservative glasses and a lean build.  She looks intense and focused, she could be attractive, but for the most part she seems dedicated
- The team is dissolved in 2006, the reasoning was budget cuts and project overruns, but Dr. Harper and her closest assistant  a brilliant student, Sheila Reynolds continued their work with private grants and funds from the private sector
- In 2009 the project is scrapped after a terrible accident destroys the research facility in Munich; Dr. Harper is killed and Sheila Reynolds, now Mitchell after her recent marriage, survives and returns to the United States
- Mrs. Mitchell makes several trips to the United Kingdom between 2011 and 2013; but the reason is never known for sure but there are photo images pulled up that have her, Bishop, and another woman together who looks similar to Dr. Harper but without the glasses and shorter hair
- Cardinal disappears from pretty much all media till the first Pantheon manifesto in early 2015; but authorities suspect she was involved in recruiting several elites long before she went public; it should be noted that Cardinal was never really a name but so much a title, but the public has come to calling her Cardinal

_Both Mark and Anika also receive this information_

*Kelly*

Tommy replies, “Yes you look bad.”  He then shrugs sitting on Kelly’s bed, “But you are still beautiful.  I can’t fathom to say with authority what my mother seeks to accomplish but she has always been driven, driven to complete her goals.”

“My mother has no regard for humanity as far as I can tell, and considering what she is, I doubt she ever did.  I don’t know… she is more inhuman then me,” he grins, “a joke, Kelly.”

He turns and activates the monitor, “Looks like you already did a press release earlier today for CNN.  Said they filmed it this morning,”  He smirks as the image shows Kelly speaking about recent events in her life, the corruption inside the UNJE, and the fact that she is not a liar.  She smiles sweetly and does her best to put her best face forward.  She makes a plea that all elites join her in fighting against the lies that the UNJE would force upon them; she finishes with a smile, “The UNJE is lying to you, all of you.  I bring the truth, yes my father is Bishop… but that is beside the fact, I am a human being first.  And the UNJE sees me as just an asset as a tool.  We elites cannot be marginalized.  I will fight for the truth, I can only ask that those that truly believe will fight with me, rather then give their souls to the monster that is the UNJE.”


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 25, 2006)

Kelly smiles when Tommy tells her that she is beautiful, that was something that a girl could get used to hearing from her boyfirend, and it couldn't be he heard too often. "Well, I think my hair is going to end up very short for awhile, but I think maybe thats about it.  I can probably color the rest with...."  Kelly breaks off when Tommy turns on the tv, and she sees a press confrence that she didn't give.  "What is that...that wasn't me, I would never say those things, I mean I almost died after telling Metatron that the UNJE was the good guys...Oh my god, that has to be the demon me that Red Witch made out of my soul."

"People are going to think that that is really me and its going to get things even more confused, this is really bad.  Really really bad.  When was I suppoused to have given that press conference?  I mean I've been in the hospital for the last while after getting beat up by Metatron.  God, I just want urgh...whats wrong with  those CNN people, first they broke their word about waiting a few days so that I could get the proof, and then they didn't bother to tell me they were running it, and now this.  Granted, demons that are identicle to people is a rare occurance, but sheesh, they were the ones that told me they didn't want to hear from me again after they stabbed me in the back."

"Thats it, I'm calling Fox and CNBC.  After the stylist gets here and fixes my hair, I'm going to tell people exactly what I've been doing for the last day, and then the footage from today with me, the senator, and Metatron can prove that not only do I really really not like Pantheon, that I really do believe the UNJE are the good guys.  My scars from what Metatron did can show my sincerity, and I can tell people that Maelstrom is one of Red Witch's people, and that she's the one responsible for that hurricane."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 25, 2006)

"Doctor Melanie Harper," Ryan says to himself absently, scanning the file. _Thank God Sami hasn't accosted me right now. I'd probably have to beat him down. Damn, though, Anika would be pissed. It would be kind of funny. Wonder what exactly happened though._

Ryan then jogs towards the Black Room, hoping to avoid any contact with anyone Anika knows. _Thank goodness we're all a bunch of stuckups and don't fraternize much._


----------



## Mimic (Sep 25, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mr. McCallister nods, “Alright, everyone meet at the Training Facility in fifteen minutes.




With a nod Gilden/Kal leaves Mark's apartment heading to his room for a change in cloths. He get half way until he realises that nothing he has will fit him. With a sigh he turns and heads towards Karen and Kal's room...

After a very short shower and thanking what ever gods there might be that he had been switched with another guy he was dressed and heading out towards the blackroom. Of course there was still the mystery as to why Choas had done this. Was there a reason behind it or was this just random? More then likely they wouldn't figure it out until after the fact.

His line of thinking is broken as he pauses to watch one of the monitors that is showing Kelly's defeat as well as the recent interview with her condeming the UNJE, although something was off with the interview, Kelly was a lot of things but he had always thought that she believed in what the UNJE was doing just not the way they were doing it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 25, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> His line of thinking is broken as he pauses to watch one of the monitors that is showing Kelly's defeat as well as the recent interview with her condeming the UNJE, although something was off with the interview, Kelly was a lot of things but he had always thought that she believed in what the UNJE was doing just not the way they were doing it.



 “An interesting turn of events don’t you think?  I mean first Kelly runs off and tells the whole world about everything, not my doing by the way, then you get your bodies switched… and now I have some delightful news… and yes I did save all kinds of money on my car insurance.  Now I just need a car,” Chaos grins sitting on Kal’s bed.

“Well I suppose it is good from a certain kind of twisted view,” the red haired boy smirks, “By the way excellent job on the spell I was most impressed.  You have proven to be a most entertaining apprentice.  But now we enter the end game, my young apprentice.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Cassie/Ryan is in the gym, working off her frustrations and fury. Her borrowed body sheathed in Ryan's characteristic glow as he hammers on the megaheavy bag with all Ryan's phenomonal strength. Adding in what he can channel from Ryan's comic energies as he continues to land blow after blow on them.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 25, 2006)

Karen left Mark's room to get a quick shower and change into something more functional than Cassie's nighty, out of habit she walked into Kal's room without knocking before it registered to her that her own clothes probably wouldn't fit Cassie, "Ow," she exclaims as she runs into Gilden getting dressed, Kal wouldn't have minded, if at least she'd have her own body anyway, but she could imagine Gilden feeling very uncomfortable, "I'm s-sorry, I-I ... euhm ... I'm just gonna p-put some things ready f-for Mark, please tell him he doesn't have to shower if he d-doesn't want too," it's clear she'd prefer him not taking a shower at all. She places her uniform and some personals on the bed and then quickly leaves for Cassie's room, the whole situation making her feel very uncomfortable and very confused. (This is of course before Chaos appears)

In Cassie's room she turns on the newscast as she gets into the shower, comforted a bit by the fact that at least Chaos put her in a girl's body, she wasn't entirely sure if she wouldn't have reacted a lot like Mark did if she'd been put in his body. She'd of course seen Cassie naked in the shower after training, but she felt a bit uncomfortable touching her body.

She turns off the shower when she hears Kelly give another interview, "Oh god Kelly... I can't believe your saying that, you don't really believe that do you? What are you doing?" she watches the monitor, not believing what she's hearing coming from her friend. She wasn't sure what to believe anymore, she hadn't expected her to go to the media to begin with, but something was off about this whole interview... "Kelly!" she gasps when she sees her being put on fire by Metatron and falling, only to be caught just in time by Statesman, "Please be alright Kelly. Why didn't you just stay here?"

She finishes her shower quickly, though a bit reluctantly, she'd almost forgotten how nice the hot water felt on her skin over the past year, and changes into Cassie's uniform before heading for the trainingroom.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 25, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Yay," Anika/Mark says flatly.  She reluctantly gets up and makes her way to Mark/Karen.  "I'm really hating your body, Mark," she tells him as she begins to knead her hands together.  "What the hell did you put in this thing?"




With the others gone, Mark/Karen thought for a long moment before answering, "It's a really long list. There's probably stuff I don't remember either. Some pot. Lots of cocaine, speed, heroin, I did LSD about seven or eight times."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 25, 2006)

Gilden/Kal quickly wraps a towel around his waist just as Karen/Cassie walks through the door.



			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> "Ow," she exclaims as she runs into Gilden getting dressed, Kal wouldn't have minded, if at least she'd have her own body anyway, but she could imagine Gilden feeling very uncomfortable, "I'm s-sorry, I-I ... euhm ... I'm just gonna p-put some things ready f-for Mark, please tell him he doesn't have to shower if he d-doesn't want too," it's clear she'd prefer him not taking a shower at all.




He stands there listening to Karen talk, his cheeks red with embaressment. "Yes, I'll tell him... her," He pauses for a second taking a breath and centering himself. "I will let Mark know" He tells her with a weak smile.



> “An interesting turn of events don’t you think? I mean first Kelly runs off and tells the whole world about everything, not my doing by the way, then you get your bodies switched… and now I have some delightful news… and yes I did save all kinds of money on my car insurance. Now I just need a car,”  Chaos grins sitting on Kal’s bed.
> 
> “Well I suppose it is good from a certain kind of twisted view,” the red haired boy smirks, “By the way excellent job on the spell I was most impressed. You have proven to be a most entertaining apprentice. But now we enter the end game, my young apprentice.”




"First of all. This," he says gesturing to himself, "is not funny. Genocide is a dangerous enemy. How are we supposed to confront him without being at the top of our game? Some of us could get hurt or even killed." He says angerly now that the being most likely responible is in front of him. "Second, even though you didn't have anything to do with Kelly I am sure you are no doubt enjoying the chaos that it created."

He pauses as he listens to the rest of what Chaos has to say, his curiosity peaked even though he was still somewhat angry. "End game? What end game? I thought we had until the new year before the Overseer comes into this reality?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 26, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> With the others gone, Mark/Karen thought for a long moment before answering, "It's a really long list. There's probably stuff I don't remember either. Some pot. Lots of cocaine, speed, heroin, I did LSD about seven or eight times."




Anika/Mark just stares at Mark/Karen, dumbfounded.  "What?" she gasps, not realizing the scope of Mark's past.  She starts to panic at the thought of getting hooked on drugs again, but quickly calms down, taking several deep breaths before speaking.  "Okay...I've controlled my own problem, and up until recently, anyway, you've controlled yours.  I can do this," she says confidently.

"We need to go talk to Grumpy and Grumpier.  I'll talk to Cassie, you talk to Tim, okay?  Meet you at the Black Room."  Without waiting for a response, she zips out of the room and down the hall.  She slows long enough to find out where Cassie/Ryan is form SARAH before speeding off towards the gym, hoping to get her mind off of other things.

Walking into the gym and proud of arriving in one peice, Anika/Mark spots her glowing target at the punching bag.  "Hi.  If I had my own body, I'd help you out by making that thing look like Ryan," she says, smiling weakly.

"Look, Cassie, you don't have to tell me how aggrivating Ryan is to you.  I totally understand.  But you really shouldn't let him get to you like this.  It's not worth it to get bent out of shape over what he thinks and says.  I learned that the hard way.  Yoshi used to make me so mad, I thought I totally and completely hated him.  Now that he's gone, I realize how petty that was.

"I guess my point is, yeah, you weren't picked to go on this mission, but now you have a chance to go and prove you were meant to go all along.  We need you.  And not because you have Ryan's oh-so-wonderful powers.  I, and rest of Legacy, thought we needed you all along, the powers that be just happen to agree with us now.  What do you say?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 26, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Walking into the gym and proud of arriving in one peice, Anika/Mark spots her glowing target at the punching bag.  "Hi.  If I had my own body, I'd help you out by making that thing look like Ryan," she says, smiling weakly.
> 
> "Look, Cassie, you don't have to tell me how aggrivating Ryan is to you.  I totally understand.  But you really shouldn't let him get to you like this.  It's not worth it to get bent out of shape over what he thinks and says.  I learned that the hard way.  Yoshi used to make me so mad, I thought I totally and completely hated him.  Now that he's gone, I realize how petty that was.
> 
> "I guess my point is, yeah, you weren't picked to go on this mission, but now you have a chance to go and prove you were meant to go all along.  We need you.  And not because you have Ryan's oh-so-wonderful powers.  I, and rest of Legacy, thought we needed you all along, the powers that be just happen to agree with us now.  What do you say?"




A blow that hits the bag so hard that the massive bag pops off it's magnetically sealed housing and rattles the windows with the pressure wave. He turns to look at his friend and it's clear the fury in his eyes is directed to one name.

"Fine, I do the job, because it needs doing." He picks up a towel and wipes it off. "SARAH, can you give me a precedence for filing charges against someone who psychically assulted me? I'm going to be preparing charges against someone after I'm done with this mission." 

He looks back. "And when we're back in our proper bodies.. I'm done. Ryan wants me gone. He got it. I am not sticking around to let him do to my body what he did to my mind. He can go to hell, I'll dance on his body after Overseer tears his damn heart out. I don't see any difference between him and Overseer, save one. Overseer is a monster and doesn't hide it."

He stalks off, tossing the towel in the bin as he walks into the right locker room, after a pregnant pause at choosing the right one.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 26, 2006)

Anika was not in a good mood.  She put on the best 'rah-rah' speech she could, considering the circumstances.  But now she was just mad again.  She zips into locker room before the door finisheds closing, past Cassie/Ryan and turns, stopping right in her face.

"What the hell is your problem?" she yells.  "Ryan is hardly a monster, he just thinks he's better than everyone else, so who cares?  You think he only acts like that to you?  Guess what, he treats pretty much everyone like the same smug way, and no one else has their panties all in a knot about it.  You wanna be mad at him, fine, but now you're just talking stupid.  We're talking about the fate of the universe, and you're quibbling over Ryan messing with your head.   ing grow up, Cassandra!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 26, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika was not in a good mood.  She put on the best 'rah-rah' speech she could, considering the circumstances.  But now she was just mad again.  She zips into locker room before the door finisheds closing, past Cassie/Ryan and turns, stopping right in her face.
> 
> "What the hell is your problem?" she yells.  "Ryan is hardly a monster, he just thinks he's better than everyone else, so who cares?  You think he only acts like that to you?  Guess what, he treats pretty much everyone like the same smug way, and no one else has their panties all in a knot about it.  You wanna be mad at him, fine, but now you're just talking stupid.  We're talking about the fate of the universe, and you're quibbling over Ryan messing with your head.   ing grow up, Cassandra!"





Cassie/Ryan stops and looks at her friend. "Anika, do you knwo what the first memory I have of life is?" He takes a long deep breath. "Five bangers cutting off my costume to RAPE me. I crippled three of them, but for that first moment of life.. I was HELPLESS. I never wanted to feel like that again. Ryan VIOLATED my mind,,, because he could. you at least did stuff like that with a measure of respect and consideration. Never on a whim." He closes his eyes and his hands shake, and the shiver moves over him. "I tried to understand him. I saw his pain.. and I honestly tried to help him .. he threw it all in my face. Tell me would you save him with the way he treats people?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 26, 2006)

Anika/Mark looked a bit sheepish.  "Oh.  Look, I didn't...okay, look, Ryan isn't the most sensitive guy and is definitely the least apathetic person I know.  He probably doesn't realize how you would've taken that.  That hardly excuses it, though.  It's not fair to do that to anyone, just because..."  She shakes her head and sighs.

"The point is this.  Okay, Ryan's a jerk.  If he evers pulls a stunt like that again, not only do I expect you to beat on him, but I'll help.  But ever since you found out that you are somehow key to stopping Overseer, you've seen it as helping Ryan.  I say you stop looking at it that way and look at it as helping everyone else.  If Overseer wins, everybody loses, not just Ryan."

She stops and rubs a temple.  "Sorry for exploding on you like that, I'm not feeling so hot."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 26, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika/Mark looked a bit sheepish.  "Oh.  Look, I didn't...okay, look, Ryan isn't the most sensitive guy and is definitely the least apathetic person I know.  He probably doesn't realize how you would've taken that.  That hardly excuses it, though.  It's not fair to do that to anyone, just because..."  She shakes her head and sighs.
> 
> "The point is this.  Okay, Ryan's a jerk.  If he evers pulls a stunt like that again, not only do I expect you to beat on him, but I'll help.  But ever since you found out that you are somehow key to stopping Overseer, you've seen it as helping Ryan.  I say you stop looking at it that way and look at it as helping everyone else.  If Overseer wins, everybody loses, not just Ryan."
> 
> She stops and rubs a temple.  "Sorry for exploding on you like that, I'm not feeling so hot."




"I've tried seeing his side of things Anika. He has insulted, belittled, and derided me. As well as you and the rest of my freinds, and.. Yoshi. I thought, perhaps if I gave him time, he would grow.. into a real hero like I thought Paragon is. All he does is strike out at others that he thinks can or won't hit back." Cassie/Ryan sighs again, the shaking start to deminish. "He's a bully, he doesn't deserve that power. This power should belong to someoen who gives a damn about things. He's a hypocrit, I mean..when did it become important to get me back? After he found out about my link right? He's only looking out for himself, even in the end.. I think he'd throw the rest of the team in Overseer's path to get antoher minutes worth of life and not care."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 26, 2006)

Ryan/Anika looks around the nearly empty Black Room, clearly bored. He does a few stretches, then glances around again. "Boooring," he calls into the empty halls. "SARAH," he calls up to the ceiling, "You did some great work on that project. Damn it, I don't know why I involved Timmy at all. I guess we can't all be genius AIs. Were you able to find any information about her earlier background?" Ryan then looks around once more. _What the hell._

"Odin, open the um...doorways to reality and let me step through," Ryan calls, focusing his mind on his family's residence.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 26, 2006)

"SARAH, where's Ka- uhm Gadget?" Karen asks the AI as she walks to the training facility, she'd changed into Cassie's uniform but still felt decidedly uncomfortable in this foreign body, she kinda understood what Kal had meant. She'd grown so used to not having to worry about bruising herself, she felt kinda vulnerable. While this body was definitely quicker and more agile than her own, she felt clumsy, not unlike if she was wearing clothing that didn't fit right.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 26, 2006)

_Have I even talked to Tim before?_ Mark followed Tim out, stopping a few times to get directions from SARAH and moving frustratingly slow in Karen's ungainly crystalline body. When he came to the door, he stopped and composed his thoughts for a long moment.

_Aya can drive the armor in someone else's body, can't she? And Tim's had like no training at anything. He wants to go, but Kelly wanted to go too and look where that got us._

Mark knocked, "Tim?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 26, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "SARAH, where's Ka- uhm Gadget?" Karen asks the AI...



SARAH replies, “Gadget is getting dressed and on her way, she is taking her sweet time though, shall I message him for you?”

*Ryan*

Ryan is able to focus the doorway, and create a semi-stable portal after a long bout of concentration even longer then it takes Anika to normally do it, and it continually pulses, he looks through and he sees darkness.

*Gilden*

“Hurt or killed?  Sentient beings die every day, I am not exactly sure that is a plausible argument.  Right now a whole galaxy is being ripped apart by a gamma ray burst, probably annihilating more worlds then you can fathom… and I am not moved.  Death is a natural cycle of the multiverse, all things that exist must die.  But that is unimportant,” Chaos replies.

“Who told you that?  Overseer?  Cardinal?  Red Witch?” Chaos quips, “If there is one thing I know is that you are running out of time.  Trust me on that.  Or not.  Who do you think is smarter, Overseer or Cardinal?”

*Kelly*

Tommy replies, “I think a statement could be a good thing, course it could just cause more chaos.”

Her mother scowls, “What would they gain from this?  Do you think they want you to statement?  I mean they must know that you will see this and react, right?”

Tommy grins, “And they are?”

“The Red Witch… Overseer?”

Tommy shrugs, “I didn’t know they were still on the same team.”


----------



## Aenion (Sep 26, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH replies, “Gadget is getting dressed and on her way, she is taking her sweet time though, shall I message him for you?”




Karen frowns at SARAH's reply, "Uhm...tell hi- her Karen is on her way please," she turns around and walks back to the dorm, knocking gently, still overcompensating for her normal strength, on Gadget's door, "Kal? Are you alright?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 26, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen frowns at SARAH's reply, "Uhm...tell hi- her Karen is on her way please," she turns around and walks back to the dorm, knocking gently, still overcompensating for her normal strength, on Gadget's door, "Kal? Are you alright?"



 "Yeah, I am almost dressed," Gadget replies, "putting on a bra is alot harder then taking one off... ugh... yeah... hmm."

The door is still closed.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 26, 2006)

Karen can't help but giggle, she looks along the hall to make sure no one's there, "See, now you know why I don't like wearing one. You need some help?" she tries the door.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 26, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen can't help but giggle, she looks along the hall to make sure no one's there, "See, now you know why I don't like wearing one. You need some help?" she tries the door.



 "Sure..." he sighs, the door opens and she lets him in, "I really don't understand the point to wearing these things..."

Karen helps him get dressed.  When they finish, Gadget speaks, "We will never speak of this day ever again."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 26, 2006)

Kelly considers Tommys reply about Red Witch and Overseer not being on the same side, and then she shakes her head.  "I think that Red Witch is still on Overseer's side simply because she doesn't really have a choice, she probably isn't strong enough on her own to fight him.  She is trying to get Legacy to kill Genocide though, bt that might just be her trying to get rid of a rival, it doesn't neccesarily mean that she is against Overseer.  Especially since she wants Legacy to be the ones to kill him.  She can tell Overseer that it wasn't her fault, since Overseer isn't big on forgiveness."

"I think I'm going to set up the press confrence for an hour or 2, to give Philipe a chance to work his magic.  I don't want to wear any make up since that'd hide these scars, and they sort of show off that I am not on Pantheon's side."  Kelly says.  The girl places a voice only call to Fox and CNBC telling them that she'd be giving a press conference in 2 hours from her hospital room.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 26, 2006)

"Me neither, it does keep everything in the same place," she has a hard time not to burst into laughter and an even harder time trying to whipe the grin from her face, she'd finally found something funny about this whole mess, "Promised, I hope Mark isn't getting my body in trouble... God, I can't wait to have it back and you back in yours, this is just too weird..." she adds still grinning.


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 26, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _Have I even talked to Tim before?_ Mark followed Tim out, stopping a few times to get directions from SARAH and moving frustratingly slow in Karen's ungainly crystalline body. When he came to the door, he stopped and composed his thoughts for a long moment.
> 
> _Aya can drive the armor in someone else's body, can't she? And Tim's had like no training at anything. He wants to go, but Kelly wanted to go too and look where that got us._
> 
> Mark knocked, "Tim?




"Come."

She's busy tapping away at the computer, mumbling something about connections.

"There must be some reason. Chaos is a personification of an aspect of reality. Chaos of course is nothing more than unfettered change. Which means, he believes we are stagnating in some fashion. If I can just figure out the common denominator."

Tim seems to be speaking aloud, more to organize thoughts than anything.

She sighed and turned around in the chair,

"So ... authority decided that my ... stupid, rash and obviously not very well thought out idea held some weight, right? Typical. Just typical."  

She snorts, its quite obvious she has issues with authority.

"I'm being expected to both teach anger management girl how to use the finer aspects of my powers and get a crash course in Aya's armor. Am I missing anything? Let's see ... if you had a choice, I'd be left behind, but some idiot with a title said that I have to go, so you have to tell me to go."

She smirked, "Did I forget anything important? Or does that about cover it? Which means that nobody really has the time to investigate the exact reason that Chaos did this, which may very well be vitally important."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 26, 2006)

"Huh. It's dark. That can't be good," Ryan says, voicing his thoughts. "Wait, the time zone difference. It's probably the middle of the night back in Ohio. The way James is feeling, we're probably going to need these abilities. SARAH, tell anyone else who shows up here that I went back to Ohio for a spell." 

_Heh. For a spell. Damn I'm funny._ Ryan/Anika experimentally sticks his hand through the portal, then pulls it back. Assuming nothing unusual happens, he concentrates for a moment, fixing the destination clearly in his mind, then steps through.

_Before Ryan does anything, would you describe the portal as simply dark, or unusually dark, an unlikely condition in any suburb._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 26, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Huh. It's dark. That can't be good," Ryan says, voicing his thoughts. "Wait, the time zone difference. It's probably the middle of the night back in Ohio. The way James is feeling, we're probably going to need these abilities. SARAH, tell anyone else who shows up here that I went back to Ohio for a spell."



SARAH replies, "Understood Ryan."


			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _Heh. For a spell. Damn I'm funny._ Ryan/Anika experimentally sticks his hand through the portal, then pulls it back. Assuming nothing unusual happens, he concentrates for a moment, fixing the destination clearly in his mind, then steps through.



Ryan sticks his hand in and feels the icy chill of nothing before he is pulled into the inky black portal.  His body, which is not his own, is floating in space, or perhaps more appropriately, a void of darkness.  He can’t see anything but he can feel that he is not alone like electricity across his delicate skin.

There is nothing, he isn’t even sure he is breathing.

Then his mind is assaulted by voices, speaking in a thunderous language he does not understand but sounds very much like words that Anika herself would say.  This lasts for an undetermined amount of minutes, or seconds, or maybe even hours.  Then there is silence and he can feel blood trickle down from his nose. 

_Ryan sustains a Stunned, Bruised, and Injured result automatically._

*“We are offended and you have displeased us,”* a voice speaks in a language that Ryan can understand, *“We have concluded that you are not the conduit.  What have you done with the conduit?”*

*Karen*

Gadget nods, “Yeah I agree I need my old body back… I could barely lift my bed… believe me I tried.  I was just testing to see if I retained any of my strength… and nope.”

Gadget follows Karen, “I like you better as you were trust me, and even worse I can’t even fight.  I am not brilliant like Gadget… this sucks.  Gilden better make good use of my body.”

*Kelly*

Tommy smirks but stays silent.  Her stylist arrives and does the magic before her hospital room becomes a circus of newscasters, cameras, and commentators.  She only called a few but word got out pretty quick to a multitude of networks, local, national, and abroad.  Everyone wants to get a piece of the Kelly story and there is barely enough room for Kelly.

Wisely Tommy and her mother have given her the spotlight.  The world is ready for Kelly to give her side of the story.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 26, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I've tried seeing his side of things Anika. He has insulted, belittled, and derided me. As well as you and the rest of my freinds, and.. Yoshi. I thought, perhaps if I gave him time, he would grow.. into a real hero like I thought Paragon is. All he does is strike out at others that he thinks can or won't hit back." Cassie/Ryan sighs again, the shaking start to deminish. "He's a bully, he doesn't deserve that power. This power should belong to someoen who gives a damn about things. He's a hypocrit, I mean..when did it become important to get me back? After he found out about my link right? He's only looking out for himself, even in the end.. I think he'd throw the rest of the team in Overseer's path to get antoher minutes worth of life and not care."




"You've got him figured wrong, Cassie," Anika/Mark replies.  "Ryan is egotistical and blunt to the point of extreme rudeness.  He likes to point out other people's faults and mistakes and imply that it's nothing he'd ever do.  And, yeah, he can be a bit on the selfish side sometimes, but not to the point of never caring about anyone but himself.  He'd never have been let on Legacy if his psych eval failed that badly.

"And whether you beileve it or not, we let you and Kelly go do your own thing because you chose to and this isn't some kind of prison (regardless of how it may seem sometimes).  Then, we collectively decided to come after you two when we found out you were in trouble.  And honestly, even if that was his motivation, if I knew you were my chance at living a long and pleasant life, I'd probably want to make sure you stayed safe, too.  It's basic human instinct to want to stay alive, Cassie, you can't call that selfishness."

Anika rubs her head once again.  _"Why do I always find myself playing counselor around here?  Honestly, what a bunch of socially-inept losers,"_ she thinks with frustration.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Hurt or killed?  Sentient beings die every day, I am not exactly sure that is a plausible argument.  Right now a whole galaxy is being ripped apart by a gamma ray burst, probably annihilating more worlds then you can fathom… and I am not moved.  Death is a natural cycle of the multiverse, all things that exist must die.  But that is unimportant,” Chaos replies.




"Just because death is a natural part of existance doesn't mean we should rush to it with open arms, you are putting my friends and I into greater danger then is needed. Is it just on a whim or is there purpose behind it?"




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Who told you that?  Overseer?  Cardinal?  Red Witch?” Chaos quips, “If there is one thing I know is that you are running out of time.  Trust me on that.  Or not.  Who do you think is smarter, Overseer or Cardinal?”




"My knowledge of either is limited at best and while the Overseer definately knows more I would think that Cardinal is smarter." He shrugs slightly, "although I may be wrong."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 27, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "You've got him figured wrong, Cassie," Anika/Mark replies.  "Ryan is egotistical and blunt to the point of extreme rudeness.  He likes to point out other people's faults and mistakes and imply that it's nothing he'd ever do.  And, yeah, he can be a bit on the selfish side sometimes, but not to the point of never caring about anyone but himself.  He'd never have been let on Legacy if his psych eval failed that badly.
> 
> "And whether you beileve it or not, we let you and Kelly go do your own thing because you chose to and this isn't some kind of prison (regardless of how it may seem sometimes).  Then, we collectively decided to come after you two when we found out you were in trouble.  And honestly, even if that was his motivation, if I knew you were my chance at living a long and pleasant life, I'd probably want to make sure you stayed safe, too.  It's basic human instinct to want to stay alive, Cassie, you can't call that selfishness."
> 
> Anika rubs her head once again.  _"Why do I always find myself playing counselor around here?  Honestly, what a bunch of socially-inept losers,"_ she thinks with frustration.





"Do I? I get greif for mauling that guy in Hong Kong when he crippled half a dozen troopers, from someone who RIPPED someone apart. Literally. I'm not a social person, I've built up waslls. Chance showed that to me. He goes out of his way to crush EVERYONE who disagrees with him." He sighs. "I've seen it. I watched him try to crush your spirit, Kelly's.. mine. ANYONE who thinks he might be wrong, in any matter. He's JUST like what I know of the Overseer. You saw him. What was his first action upon gaining access to your body? He tried to crush your faith, and spirit. Then he assualted me. No, the only difference between him and Overseer is scale." He crosses his arms and looks at Anika/Mark.

"Convince me otherwise. Or the second I'm back in my body, I'm gone and you guys can save his ungrateful power tripping behind without .e"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 27, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Just because death is a natural part of existance doesn't mean we should rush to it with open arms, you are putting my friends and I into greater danger then is needed. Is it just on a whim or is there purpose behind it?"



“I have my reasons, or maybe I don’t and I am a cosmic entity devoid of sentient emotion?  Perhaps I am just an alien intellect playing with those that are lesser then I?  Or maybe I am just a child, and I approach the world with a child-like mischievous glee?”  Chaos stands and starts jumping on the bed.


			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "My knowledge of either is limited at best and while the Overseer definately knows more I would think that Cardinal is smarter." He shrugs slightly, "although I may be wrong."



“That is the first bit of wisdom I have heard from you.  Interesting that you differentiate knowledge from pure intelligence.  I suppose I would be inclined to agree, I find that knowledge is often times much deadlier then intellect.  But anyway, I fear that I am needed elsewhere.  Gilden I have enjoyed this chat.  You always amaze me apprentice, your capability to learn is refreshing.  Oh… and good luck against Genocide, I will be sure to watch,” Chaos grins still jumping.

“Oh before I forget,” he snaps his fingers and a dusty tome appears on Kal’s desk.  Chaos grins, “The Red Witch won’t mind if you borrow one of her tomes… an industrious young mage like yourself should be able to make good use of that.”

Chaos disappears.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 27, 2006)

"Save Ryan, save Ryan, why is it 'save Ryan'?  Why can't you see we're all in trouble if we don't stop Overseer?  Overseer isn't just trying to kill Ryan, he could have done that a long time ago.  He's trying to get back his power.  That result won't just kill Ryan, I'm pretty sure.  Maybe we can stop Overseer without you, maybe not.  But why take a chance on letting the world end just because you can't get along with Ryan?"

Anika shakes Mark's head and walks past Cassie to make her way to the training session.  "If you have no problem with that, then do what you want, Cassie.  But if you're going to help us today, we better get to the Black Room soon to get used to these bodies."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 27, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Save Ryan, save Ryan, why is it 'save Ryan'?  Why can't you see we're all in trouble if we don't stop Overseer?  Overseer isn't just trying to kill Ryan, he could have done that a long time ago.  He's trying to get back his power.  That result won't just kill Ryan, I'm pretty sure.  Maybe we can stop Overseer without you, maybe not.  But why take a chance on letting the world end just because you can't get along with Ryan?"
> 
> Anika shakes Mark's head and walks past Cassie to make her way to the training session.  "If you have no problem with that, then do what you want, Cassie.  But if you're going to help us today, we better get to the Black Room soon to get used to these bodies."




"Fine, you are right." He says as he starts to shake again. "It's.. jsut.." his voice drops. "I'm tired of trying to understand everything. Him. This whole deal. People tell me how we're supposed to behave and treat others, then do the exact opposite.."


----------



## Samnell (Sep 27, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> She smirked, "Did I forget anything important? Or does that about cover it? Which means that nobody really has the time to investigate the exact reason that Chaos did this, which may very well be vitally important."




"I think you forgot the part where I developed this incredible grudge against you in the all of ten words we've said to each other since you got here," Mark/Karen begain wearily. "I don't know if I bumped into your chair and didn't say I was sorry or what, but in case you forgot this too: I'm not the guy who jumped down your shirt back in my room. I haven't done thing one to you in the whole time you've been here. I'm tired and we don't have time to screw around, so why don't we try this from the top?"

"Contrary to what you think, it's my call who comes on the mission. So if I had some reason not to want you along because I hated your guts or something, you wouldn't have a chance. McCallister wants you along, but I'm the field leader on Legacy. So I say if you want to come you can show us what you've got in the Black Room. If you don't want to help, then stay here. Maybe Chaos's plan involved giving your powers to someone who could use them better. Maybe he just likes putting guys in girls' bodies. I don't know. But whatever body I'm in, I have a job to do. Are you going to come to the Black Room and try out Aya's armor, and help her with your powers, or not?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 27, 2006)

Ryan's yell of pain turns into some more articulate. "I'm sorry that you're displeased," he snarls, in a voice that does not indicate his contrition. He takes a few deep breaths, then realizes he's not even breathing. "Sorry. I'm not the conduit...or at least, I don't think I am. Do you mean Anika Samuelsson? Umm...pretty blond girl...she worships Norse gods? If you do, I'm one of her friends...well, sometimes. Are you the Norse gods?" Ryan asks, somewhat bewildered.

_I'm not wrong very often, but *damn*. When I am wrong, *I am wrong.* I think I owe Anika an apology._


----------



## Mimic (Sep 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Oh before I forget,” he snaps his fingers and a dusty tome appears on Kal’s desk.  Chaos grins, “The Red Witch won’t mind if you borrow one of her tomes… an industrious young mage like yourself should be able to make good use of that.”Chaos disappears.




Gilden frowns and shakes his head as Chaos disappears, He will never really understand him. Then again the only way he could possible understand him was to be an eternal, he just had to hope that Chaos was helping in his own way.

Any other thoughts were pushed aside as he approached the desk with the book after a few minutes of study he tentively reaches out and grasps it. He opens it carefully and reads the first few paragraphs.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 27, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Fine, you are right." He says as he starts to shake again. "It's.. jsut.." his voice drops. "I'm tired of trying to understand everything. Him. This whole deal. People tell me how we're supposed to behave and treat others, then do the exact opposite.."




Anika/Mark stopped, pausing a moment before turning around.  "Cas, I really wish I had some good advice for you.  But, honestly, I often feel the same way.  All we can do is what we think is right and what's best for ourselves.  That's all anyone can do.  I guess we all need to figure out what that is for ourselves."

She tried to smile, but it ended up looking melancholy and tight-lipped.  _"This is depressing...wow, this body is a full-time job, how does Mark do it?  I could really use a...a shower, some food, some more sleep,"_ she thinks, feeling shocked, panic creeping in once again.  She hadn't had much of an urge for almost a year. _ "Maybe just a cigerette?  That would be...no, that's gross.  Besides, Mark would have a cow if I so much as drank a coffee in his body.  Smokes were really good at calming me down, though..."_

She shakes her head quickly side to side and blinks at Cassie.  "Um, we should get going, hey?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 27, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika/Mark stopped, pausing a moment before turning around.  "Cas, I really wish I had some good advice for you.  But, honestly, I often feel the same way.  All we can do is what we think is right and what's best for ourselves.  That's all anyone can do.  I guess we all need to figure out what that is for ourselves."
> 
> She tried to smile, but it ended up looking melancholy and tight-lipped.  _"This is depressing...wow, this body is a full-time job, how does Mark do it?  I could really use a...a shower, some food, some more sleep,"_ she thinks, feeling shocked, panic creeping in once again.  She hadn't had much of an urge for almost a year. _ "Maybe just a cigerette?  That would be...no, that's gross.  Besides, Mark would have a cow if I so much as drank a coffee in his body.  Smokes were really good at calming me down, though..."_
> 
> She shakes her head quickly side to side and blinks at Cassie.  "Um, we should get going, hey?"




"I quess..you promise to keep me from flattening Ryan? I'm quessing I..we got to do that stupid Black Room familization drill?" He asks as he reluctantly heads in to get cleaned up. "I'm REALLY not lookign forward to being responsible for the upkeep of this body."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 27, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan's yell of pain turns into some more articulate. "I'm sorry that you're displeased," he snarls, in a voice that does not indicate his contrition. He takes a few deep breaths, then realizes he's not even breathing. "Sorry. I'm not the conduit...or at least, I don't think I am. Do you mean Anika Samuelsson? Umm...pretty blond girl...she worships Norse gods? If you do, I'm one of her friends...well, sometimes. Are you the Norse gods?" Ryan asks, somewhat bewildered.
> 
> _I'm not wrong very often, but *damn*. When I am wrong, *I am wrong.* I think I owe Anika an apology._



*“You are not the conduit.  We desire Anika.  We desire her energy.  We are not pleased.  Wrath.  Terrible,”* the voices continue.  There is a lengthy pause, and then he feels another voice, *“We desire that she resume her role, we desire the conduit.  She is the link between.  We sense her, but she is not you.  This confuses us, and confusion leads to wrath.  You will suffer our displeasure.  You are Ryan.  You are known to us.”

“Gods.  Perhaps.  Understanding.  Minimal.  Conduit is desired.  Anika desired.  She awakened us,”* another booms forcefully, causing Ryan to shake.

*“Understand?”* another voice echoes. 

*Gilden*

The tome opens with a wail as the old leather binding’s crease.  The leather is dark and greasy, and each page is old and faded, but still readable.  It looks like both a journal, and a grimoire of spells… dark evil spells but spells nonetheless.  But the spells are powerful…


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 27, 2006)

"I...umm...I don't understand. Are you saying that somehow Anika's powers awakened you? Who is...are you? Look, I'm sure you know of beings known as Eternals. The one named Chaos somehow switched our minds and bodies, and we inherited the others' powers as a result. I'm sure that this body switch is only temporary, but you could speed things up and switch us back, so Anika is around again."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2006)

Kelly greeted the media from her bed since it was one of the few spots not full of newshound.  Philipe had cut her already short hair much shorter, leaving a downy golden fuzz on her head.  Close cropped hair dead not go very well on most people, it took a certain shape of face, and Kelly had it.  Her lack of make up drew out the burn scars, and while not bad, they certainly were not invisible.

"I want to thank all of you for coming to hear what I have to say on such short notice."  Kelly tells the assembled journalists with an endearing smile.  "I know there was just an interview with someone who looked like me on CNN denouncing the UNJE and suppourting Pantheon, but that wasn't me.  You can see the scars on me from what Metatron did to me when I tried to stop what he was doing with the Senator he killed.  It isn't the first time Pantheon tried to kill me.  The third time is suppoused to be the charm...but apparently not,"  the girl says mischeviously, but then sobers up, "This was the third time.  I told Metatron today that I am convinced that the UNJE are the good guys, and I truly do mean it.  I urge everyone powers or no powers to think about joining the UNJE,  so that everyone can work together to keep the world safe from threats like Overseer and Cardinal."

"Things are very serious, I can understand why the UNJe leaders would be wary of telling everyone what is going on since it can and is causing a panic, but I believe that people have the right to know whats going on.  I believe that we can all get through this together.  So believe me when I say that although I don't like all the things the UNJE has done, I honestly believe they are the good guys."

"I said earlier that the person who denounced the UNJE today on CNN wasn't me, and I'd like to explain it, since its a little confusing even to me."  the girl says earnestly. "The person who did that was a copy of m made by one of Overseer's people that he sent here, one of the people actually responsible for Mexico city.  I'm not the only one Red Witch copied though.  She copied Yoshi too, after she had some of her people kill him and attempt to kill my friend Cassie who was with Yoshi when they were attacked."  Kelly said sadly, tears sparkling at the corners of her eyes as she talked about Yoshi, he wasn't the nicest person, but he was a truly good guy, and a hero.

"These copies are evil.  Legacy fought them during that Hurricane in Mudaba Adin.  Actually, my copy was the one responsible for the Hurricane, and I was trying to calm it while Legacy fought her friends off.  Even though that was a fight against the bad guys, it was still better then the day I had today.  For the last six hours I've been here at the hospital having surgery and recovering from what Pantheon's number two did to me after calling me a traitr for supporting the UNJE, before that I spent like the entire day with lawyers."  Kelly says with an eyeroll to show what she thought about that.  "I was almost killed for suppourting the UNJE and trying to do the right thing, please take these scars as proof that I'm telling the truth."

OOC:  Diplomacy taking 10, unless mom will let some of her luck rub off and use a hp on my behalf.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 27, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I...umm...I don't understand. Are you saying that somehow Anika's powers awakened you? Who is...are you? Look, I'm sure you know of beings known as Eternals. The one named Chaos somehow switched our minds and bodies, and we inherited the others' powers as a result. I'm sure that this body switch is only temporary, but you could speed things up and switch us back, so Anika is around again."



*“We are aware of Chaos, it displeases the conduit.  It displeases us.  Anger.  Fury.  Love,”* another voice rips through Ryan.  It vibrates through his bones.

*“Fix this.  We desire the conduit.  DESIRE.  WRATH.  Care not for Chaos.  Care not for your life, the CONDUIT is all that matters to us,”* a voice booms.

*“FIX THIS.  DEATH. YOURS,”* the voices declare before Ryan feels himself ejected!

Cassie and Anika arrived as Ryan is spit right into them, causing all three to tumble to the ground.

*Kelly*

The press conference goes off without a hitch.  At least she feels like she may have made a difference.  When the crowd pulls out nearly an hour later her mother returns, “You did well honey.”


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 27, 2006)

Ryan pulls himself off the ground, groaning. He stands up, and barks a short laugh. _Someone else to add to my ass-kicking list once I achieve phenomenal cosmic power. They were like a bunch of little kids...and their grammar sucked._

"You know, Jesus would have been much nicer to you. Sorry about bleeding over your clothes, but really, it's your creepy dark gods' fault," he adds with a meaningful glance at Cassie/Ryan while applying pressure to his wound.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Gadget nods, “Yeah I agree I need my old body back… I could barely lift my bed… believe me I tried.  I was just testing to see if I retained any of my strength… and nope.”
> 
> Gadget follows Karen, “I like you better as you were trust me, and even worse I can’t even fight.  I am not brilliant like Gadget… this sucks.  Gilden better make good use of my body.”




"Here don't forget these," Karen puts Gadget's glasses on his nose, "I'm not really happy in here either, I feel really clumsy compared to Cassie, though I really enjoyed breakfast," she smiles sheepishly. She gives Gadget a squeeze, "I liked you a lot better in your own body too, I'm not really into girls," she jokes as they walk back to the training room.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The tome opens with a wail as the old leather binding’s crease.  The leather is dark and greasy, and each page is old and faded, but still readable.  It looks like both a journal, and a grimoire of spells… dark evil spells but spells nonetheless.  But the spells are powerful…




Gilden/Kal closes the book as carefully as he had opened it. This book could contain a lot of information and the spells were very powerful, which meant they were very dangerous in the wrong hands. Normally he would put it in his pocket dimension but he didn't have access to that at the moment.

"Sarah, can you tell me where I can contain a book and keep it safe and secure? It is vital that no one but me can access it."

When she replies he will drop the book off and head towards the black room.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 27, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan pulls himself off the ground, groaning. He stands up, and barks a short laugh. _Someone else to add to my ass-kicking list once I achieve phenomenal cosmic power. They were like a bunch of little kids...and their grammar sucked._
> 
> "You know, Jesus would have been much nicer to you. Sorry about bleeding over your clothes, but really, it's your creepy dark gods' fault," he adds with a meaningful glance at Cassie/Ryan while applying pressure to his wound.





"Isn't mocking her faith what got you into trouble in the first point?" Cassie/Ryan says as she takes his hand away from the would. "Tell me how to fix it Ryan. I don't want to vaporize you when I mean to heal." she asks a bit carefully, really not wanting to talk to the annoying boy trapped in her freind's body.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2006)

> The press conference goes off without a hitch. At least she feels like she may have made a difference. When the crowd pulls out nearly an hour later her mother returns, “You did well honey.”




"Thanks mom, I really thought it went well.  I'm glad that they seemed to believe me, hopefully well be able to find out that the people who watch believe me too.  Maybe the lawyers can get someone to do a poll or something...oh, that reminds me that I should get some blood drawn so that they can look for the nanites.  Do you know any other elites who would be ok with a blood test?"   Kelly asks.  The girl looks tired after the press conference and everything that had happened.

"Do you think I should try to talk to Paragon?  I know he helped you get here, and I know I should talk to him, or at least someone about Red Witch's copy of me trying to hurt the UNJE.  I know it might sound a little silly, but look how much chaos is going on right now.  It may not be good now, but it'd be much worse if the bad guys did it right before Overseer showed up, right?"  she asks.  "I hope he'll talk to me, I know I'm probably one of his least favorite people right now."  As the popstar talked, she used the wind to shut and lock the door for a little privacy so that she could get changed.  The teen pulled on a pair of gauzzy white cotton pants with a drawstring tie, and a matching vest.  The ability to float rendered the need for slippers moot, especially when her body was immune to the slightly chilled hospital air.  Once she was fully dressed, the air around the door was stirred again, unlatching and opening it.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 27, 2006)

"Put your hand on the wound, then call upon...you know, the energy and will the body to heal. Since the body wants to heal anyway, it's not even that hard. Reattaching a limb, now that's a little more difficult." 

"So," Ryan says, straightening himself. "I suppose that you two are curious about how I managed to make myself start bleeding in a room without any edges? It's quite a story, let me tell you. However, two conditions: Anika, you wait before you get angry and defensive, and Cassie, you get to tell me the Hope story at a later date."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 27, 2006)

"Grrr," Anika/Mark growls as she stands up.  "No, maybe you should vaporize him, Cassie.  I'll just have his body when this is over.  I'm sure Chaos would go for that."  Her anger makes it difficult to tell if she's joking.

"I don't know if I even want to hear this.  I'm so sick of your mouth opening, I want to slap it silly," she says, glaring at him as Cassie/Ryan begins to heal him.


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 27, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "I think you forgot the part where I developed this incredible grudge against you in the all of ten words we've said to each other since you got here," Mark/Karen begain wearily. "I don't know if I bumped into your chair and didn't say I was sorry or what, but in case you forgot this too: I'm not the guy who jumped down your shirt back in my room. I haven't done thing one to you in the whole time you've been here. I'm tired and we don't have time to screw around, so why don't we try this from the top?"
> 
> "Contrary to what you think, it's my call who comes on the mission. So if I had some reason not to want you along because I hated your guts or something, you wouldn't have a chance. McCallister wants you along, but I'm the field leader on Legacy. So I say if you want to come you can show us what you've got in the Black Room. If you don't want to help, then stay here. Maybe Chaos's plan involved giving your powers to someone who could use them better. Maybe he just likes putting guys in girls' bodies. I don't know. But whatever body I'm in, I have a job to do. Are you going to come to the Black Room and try out Aya's armor, and help her with your powers, or not?"




She sighed and rubbed her forehead, "Point taken. Listen, nothing personal. But ... every time I've dealt with some jerk who has authority, I end up getting screwed hardcore. Right after my powers bloomed, it took three months for people to decide who had the right to give me the help I needed. I suffered as a result for those three months."

Tim doesnt seem to be asking for pity, more like explaining things at the moment.

She scowled a bit, "If you had the power to fix a problem, and you were the only one available at the time, would you wait for someone in authority to arrive or would you act? Me, I'll act. To hell with authority. I'm going to do what I have to do to fix a problem, or at least try to. Because sometimes, you don't have the time to wait for someone who has a title to make the decision on what needs to be done."

Maybe that's part of his problem, he wants to fix things, but doesnt know how to do it.

She got up, stretching a bit, "You're probably one of the few decent people with any amount of authority who has been honest, and not tried to hurt me. You don't act like you've got a *title*. Try never to act like you've got a *title*. We'll be ... well, we'll interact better that way."

She ruffled her hair, "I still think my idea bears weight. But, I'll defer. Let's go."

She smirked a bit, "Oh, and as to Chaos. If he did this to match up powers to a better persona, he did a poor job. Ryan is not the sort to have faith, so putting him in Anika's body is a bad choice. So, either he's playing a very poorly timed joke, or he's got a bigger reason for all this. As an aspect of reality, I have to assume its the latter, that he feels we've all stagnated in some way or something like that. Let's just hope none of us die to find out what that real reason is."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 27, 2006)

"Relax, Anika," Ryan says with a self-assured smile. "And while Chaos might go for that, I highly doubt that Sami would. Or some other friends of yours. Besides, if you agree to hear me out before being angry and defensive, you might even hear me admit that I was wrong."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 27, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Relax, Anika," Ryan says with a self-assured smile. "And while Chaos might go for that, I highly doubt that Sami would. Or some other friends of yours. Besides, if you agree to hear me about before being angry and defensive, you might even hear me admit that I was wrong."




Anika/Mark immediately glances over at Cassie/Ryan, her anger fading somewhat and replaced with surprise.  "Does this actually have anything to do with Cassie?  If not, you shouldn't be making any demands of her.  But I'll hear what you have to say," she says, crossing her arms, expectantly.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 27, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> She sighed and rubbed her forehead, "Point taken. Listen, nothing personal. But ... every time I've dealt with some jerk who has authority, I end up getting screwed hardcore. Right after my powers bloomed, it took three months for people to decide who had the right to give me the help I needed. I suffered as a result for those three months."




"I'm not them," Mark/Karen said almost gently.



> She got up, stretching a bit, "You're probably one of the few decent people with any amount of authority who has been honest, and not tried to hurt me. You don't act like you've got a *title*. Try never to act like you've got a *title*. We'll be ... well, we'll interact better that way."




"I don't think I even have a Legacy title. The closest I get is Official Spokeselite for Reebok. Want some shoes? Or a swimsuit?" Mark/Karen offered playfully.



> She smirked a bit, "Oh, and as to Chaos. If he did this to match up powers to a better persona, he did a poor job. Ryan is not the sort to have faith, so putting him in Anika's body is a bad choice. So, either he's playing a very poorly timed joke, or he's got a bigger reason for all this. As an aspect of reality, I have to assume its the latter, that he feels we've all stagnated in some way or something like that. Let's just hope none of us die to find out what that real reason is."




"Knowing Chaos, I wouldn't throw the bad joke idea out just yet. He likes screwing around with people. But anyway, glad to have you along," Mark/Karen told Tim/Aya. "We, uh, temporary girls have to stick together."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 28, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Put your hand on the wound, then call upon...you know, the energy and will the body to heal. Since the body wants to heal anyway, it's not even that hard. Reattaching a limb, now that's a little more difficult."
> 
> "So," Ryan says, straightening himself. "I suppose that you two are curious about how I managed to make myself start bleeding in a room without any edges? It's quite a story, let me tell you. However, two conditions: Anika, you wait before you get angry and defensive, and Cassie, you get to tell me the Hope story at a later date."




"I don't know about Anika, that is up to her, but as for my story about Hope. You don't have the right to know anything about me anymore Ryan. You broke your word about starting over with a clean slate." Cassie says as he closes his eyes and tries to follows instructions. He feels the energy flow and the edges of the wound closing under his touch. "I do wonder how you can be reluctant to heal, this is..almost serene."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 28, 2006)

_Blah blah blah...why does everything with her have to turn into a damn speech? She could sound morally outraged over a candy bar._ Ryan/Anika pauses for a moment, picturing the scene, and smiles. "Thanks for the healing. I'm sure you wouldn't find it so serene if you had to watch everyone you know toss themselves headlong into mortal danger just because they think there won't be any consequences. Anyway, Anika and I will be having a private conversation."

He heads over to Anika/Mark, speaking in a low tone. "Okay, so I'm here waiting for the rest of you slackers, bored out of my skull, and I decide that with the chaos caused by Kelly's little press conference, I should check in with my family. Of course, I couldn't ever do so as myself, because if it seems like I care about them, they become big targets for all of my enemies. But disguised as you, I could check in. So I say the prayer, wave the hands, and create the portal."

"But," Ryan explains, pausing for dramatic effect, "This portal was pitch black. It could have just been night there, but I was cautious, so I touched the black portal with finger. Whoosh. I get sucked into some kind of blackness. It felt like I was floating in some black void, but I *knew* that I wasn't alone. They hurt me, then started speaking in some weird language, something like Swedish, and finally asked me in English where 'the conduit' was. They confirmed it was you, and stated that they desired you to return your role."

"By the way, when I say 'they,' I never actually saw anything. But I heard different voices. They were loud and angry, but their sentence structure was pretty primitive. Still, they freaked the hell out of me...I've added them to the list."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 28, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Thanks mom, I really thought it went well.  I'm glad that they seemed to believe me, hopefully well be able to find out that the people who watch believe me too.  Maybe the lawyers can get someone to do a poll or something...oh, that reminds me that I should get some blood drawn so that they can look for the nanites.  Do you know any other elites who would be ok with a blood test?"   Kelly asks.  The girl looks tired after the press conference and everything that had happened.



“I figured you would want that, and there is sample already being tested,” her mother replies, “along with a sample from myself.”


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Do you think I should try to talk to Paragon?  I know he helped you get here, and I know I should talk to him, or at least someone about Red Witch's copy of me trying to hurt the UNJE.  I know it might sound a little silly, but look how much chaos is going on right now.  It may not be good now, but it'd be much worse if the bad guys did it right before Overseer showed up, right?"  she asks.  "I hope he'll talk to me, I know I'm probably one of his least favorite people right now."  As the popstar talked, she used the wind to shut and lock the door for a little privacy so that she could get changed.  The teen pulled on a pair of gauzzy white cotton pants with a drawstring tie, and a matching vest.  The ability to float rendered the need for slippers moot, especially when her body was immune to the slightly chilled hospital air.  Once she was fully dressed, the air around the door was stirred again, unlatching and opening it.



“I think right now, you should just rest.  I think you should have talked to paragon before this got out of hand, but even after the fact is still a good thing.  But for now, you need rest.  You got your message out there,” her mother replies.

*Back at the Institute*

The students begin to file into the Black Room, as the deadline begins to creep up on them.  The students are obviously uneasy in their new bodies, but at least they are trying to make the best of a strange situation.


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 28, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Knowing Chaos, I wouldn't throw the bad joke idea out just yet. He likes screwing around with people. But anyway, glad to have you along," Mark/Karen told Tim/Aya. "We, uh, temporary girls have to stick together."




She chuckled about the clothing comment, "Considering how little wear my shoes get?"

She followed Mark/Karen as they went toward the Black Room, "Sometimes I wonder how they keep themselves so balanced. Totally different center of balance. Not to mention extra ... weight up top."

She blushes a bit at that bit.

"If it helps you any, last time I tested myself, which was less than a week ago, my lifting strength with my telekinesis was pushing the ten ton deadlift. And even at that, I wasnt quite at my limit. Tina will have to learn one important thing, range."

She grinned a bit at that, "I can attack any target I can perceive within about an eight to ten feet range. *Any* target. I don't need to touch my target to affect them, just be within that area. Having four limbs on top of what I was born with works wonders as well. Ever been grappled from a distance?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 28, 2006)

The automaticly skeptical look Anika/Mark gives Ryan/Anika at the beginning of his story slowly turns to shock as it unfolds.  As it ends she stares at him blankly, her mouth agape.  "They-they spoke to you?  Wow..."  She pauses, taking it all in.   "They want me back," she says with a smile.  "I knew they wouldn't like this.  I'm surprised you fooled them this long.  That's why they hurt you, you know.  It's not like me using Mark's powers, using mine is kinda like fraud.  And now I doubt you'll be able to comie with us, unfortunately, 'cause they aren't going to let you keep doing this," she says.

"Thanks for telling me though, Ryan.  Sorry I got so mad at you, but obviously I had good reason to.  You could've just kept quiet about it instead of letting me say I told you so, that's really sweet of you."  The relavation was extemely uplifting.  Not caring about whose body who was in, she leans in and gives him a quick kiss on the cheek, then nearly giggles at the thought that she just kissed herself.  Mark's drug-addled body continued to nag at her, but it was a whole lot less of a problem now with her faith renewed.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2006)

> “I figured you would want that, and there is sample already being tested,” her mother replies, “along with a sample from myself.”




Kelly smiles at the news that her mom had already thought about the blood test and even given one of her own.  "Thanks, I wasn't quite sure where to get another sample, and well, I didn't want to just volunteer you.  I didn't tell anyone about you and Bishop either."   Kelly told her mom.  After getting changed out of the hospital gown and into the gauzzy pajamas she lay back down on top of her covers like her mom wanted her to do.  The teen was able to fall asleep fairly easily thanks to the residual pain killers and anesthisia in her system.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 28, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> She chuckled about the clothing comment, "Considering how little wear my shoes get?"




Mark/Anika laughed, "But you'd be in style."



> She followed Mark/Karen as they went toward the Black Room, "Sometimes I wonder how they keep themselves so balanced. Totally different center of balance. Not to mention extra ... weight up top."




Mark/Karen looked down at his own chest, "I think the crystal body thing is making up for the extra weight in the chest. I really didn't notice. The, uh, other thing was more, noticeable..." _I want my genitals back!_



> She grinned a bit at that, "I can attack any target I can perceive within about an eight to ten feet range. *Any* target. I don't need to touch my target to affect them, just be within that area. Having four limbs on top of what I was born with works wonders as well. Ever been grappled from a distance?"




"That's good to know. Sounds like something Tina could adjust to pretty fast."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 28, 2006)

_I think I would have preferred her angry. Why the hell do I try and be honest all the time?_

"Anika, first of all, don't kiss like that until we're back in our original bodies. Second, I'm really not done with my story. Anyway, the voices kept on referring to you as the conduit, or the link between. They were saying how you were the only thing that mattered, and 'how you awakened them.' "

"Then I explained to them about Chaos and the body switching, but they were still pissed at me, and were yelling at me to fix this." Ryan pauses, clearing his throat, then mimics the voices as best he's able to in his current body. "*ANGER. FURY. LOVE. FIX THIS. DEATH. YOURS.* Now can you take a metaphorical step backwards and ask yourself if this is really something to be happy about? If this fits with everything you know?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 28, 2006)

Cassie/Ryan smiles as she sees her friend's face light up. It was good to see her faith renewed by the story that Ryan was telling her, though he wasn't close enough to hear the details. It was nice to see things turn to the positive point for a change, though it was still puzzling to listen to Ryan talk to matter of healing like it was a chore. Cassie wished that her talents included something beyond self healing, it felt.. so right.

After the two are done. "So, I quess I snapped a bit Ryan. What do you want to know about Hope?


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 28, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark/Anika laughed, "But you'd be in style."
> 
> Mark/Karen looked down at his own chest, "I think the crystal body thing is making up for the extra weight in the chest. I really didn't notice. The, uh, other thing was more, noticeable..." _I want my genitals back!_
> 
> "That's good to know. Sounds like something Tina could adjust to pretty fast."




She grinned, "Well ... yeah, I noticed that as well. But the very first thing I noticed was the added weight. I hope we're back to our own bodies soon. It wasnt easy changing with my eyes closed, believe me. I'd rather not know more about Aya's body than I know about Jean's body."

She sighed, "As to Tina ... yeah, but she'll have to remember to keep that distance. As while I may be somewhat tough, I rely on a variety of defenses to reduce injury. I may heal fast, but not that fast."

"So ... what do I have to look forward to with Aya's battlesuit? Anything extremely exotic? Or will I have to ask her about that?"


----------



## Samnell (Sep 29, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> She grinned, "Well ... yeah, I noticed that as well. But the very first thing I noticed was the added weight. I hope we're back to our own bodies soon. It wasnt easy changing with my eyes closed, believe me. I'd rather not know more about Aya's body than I know about Jean's body."




"I didn't even think about that. I guess I've seen more of Karen than she'd like. Anika's probably seen most of me too," Mark/Karen shrugged. "But it's just skin. It's not like we can help it anyway. I can think of a lot worse things."



> "So ... what do I have to look forward to with Aya's battlesuit? Anything extremely exotic? Or will I have to ask her about that?"




Mark/Karen laughed, "Beats me. For all I know she runs it with her tongue."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 29, 2006)

Gilden/Kal enters the black room and he scans the area looking for who is there and who is yet to show up.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 29, 2006)

"It's just a peck on the cheek," Anika/Mark says, stiffling a laugh at the thought of Ryan seeing Mark kiss him.  Her mirthfulness fades as quick as it appeared however.  She gives Ryan/Anika an odd look as he finishes his tale.

At first, she didn't want to believe him, but for all of his faults, Ryan was truthful.  After some thought it was starting to make some sense, though.  "They were just trying to scare you, Ryan.  Black void, disembodied confusing voices, that would be scary.  And 'I awakened them'?  Maybe they haven't paid much attention to us the past couple thousand years.  My religion isn't exactly widespread.  Maybe my ability to tap their power 'awakened them', so to speak, and they've taken notice again.

"Sounds like you made them really angry.  I'm sorry, I wish there was something we could do, but you really shouldn't have messed with something you don't understand.  I suggest you don't even try to use my powers anymore, that could just go badly."  She looks at him with honest pity.  Regardless of whether or not she thought he brought it on himself, she didn't want to see him get hurt.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 29, 2006)

"Sure, Anika," Ryan says, looking down. "Well, take care." _She will not believe you anyway. Perhaps not right now, at least. No sense upsetting her and ruining the mission and getting her all mad at me._ He smiles, nods his head, and begins walking towards Gilden. 

Ryan looks up at Cassie/Ryan and resists the urge to roll his eyes. "Pretty much everything, but I'm not sure now is the time for it. I kind of have something important to tell Gilden." Briskly walking towards the burly teenager, he says in a low voice, "I think we might have a problem. I'm going to try and share the entire scene with you right now." 

Ryan says a prayer to Odin, waves his hands, then places his hand on Gilden/Kal's temple, willing his memories of the into Gilden's mind.

_Ryan uses Telepathy. Let's hope the dark Cthulus of the void don't notice._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan says a prayer to Odin, waves his hands, then places his hand on Gilden/Kal's temple, willing his memories of the into Gilden's mind.
> 
> _Ryan uses Telepathy. Let's hope the dark Cthulus of the void don't notice._



_It works._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 29, 2006)

Cassie walks off, fuming. She was trying and Ryan STILL manages to find ways to insult/snub and/or demean her. 

"Why do I even bother."  He whsipers to himself as he leans against a wall and waits for the rest of the team and their associated people to come in.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 29, 2006)

Karen and Kal arrive together, a smile still gracing Cassie's lips. She'd found there was something incredibly humorous about helping your boyfriend put on a bra. Though she was still worried about Kelly, her mood had definitely improved and when she spotted Gilden/Kal she couldn't help but try and picture him with pink hair, giggling softly when she decided it would be too rediculous.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 29, 2006)

Cassie/Ryan give a small wave as his own body arrives, her mind going over the list of who, what and where. She was pretty sure it was Karen in her body. 

"Hi me" he says with a wry grin. "How are you doing now Karen?"


----------



## Aenion (Sep 29, 2006)

Karen smiles at Cassie/Ryan, she was slowly getting the hang of who was who, she glances at Kal/Gadget, remembering her promise, before answering, "I'm feeling a bit better, I almost forgot how good a full stomach and a nice hot shower made me feel. Are you feeling any better?" she asks, though she could already tell Cassie hadn't exactly cooled down.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 29, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen smiles at Cassie/Ryan, she was slowly getting the hang of who was who, she glances at Kal/Gadget, remembering her promise, before answering, "I'm feeling a bit better, I almost forgot how good a full stomach and a nice hot shower made me feel. Are you feeling any better?" she asks, though she could already tell Cassie hadn't exactly cooled down.





"I'm being good.. trying to anyway. Ryan asked about Hope. I dissed him, then thought about what you and Anika said. It's.. just annoying." He shrugs. "I quess you were right and it's just his way. And don't worry, I run on a higher calorie load than most folks, without the need for healing I can easily burn 4 times a normal person's intake working out."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 29, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I'm being good.. trying to anyway. Ryan asked about Hope. I dissed him, then thought about what you and Anika said. It's.. just annoying." He shrugs. "I quess you were right and it's just his way. And don't worry, I run on a higher calorie load than most folks, without the need for healing I can easily burn 4 times a normal person's intake working out."




Karen smiles at Cassie/Ryan, knowing what she means, "I'd tell you to just ignore him, but that won't help you any, he can be really hard to ignore sometimes," she admits with a shrug, "Just try not to let him get to you," she offers.


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 29, 2006)

She sighed and looked around, trying to find Tina, hoping that she hadnt gone and done something foolish with his body. Failing that, she looked around for Aya.

"My biggest concern of course is what Tina may inadvertently do with my body. Like oh ... talk to Jim or Jean. No need to have either one of them thinking something is seriously wrong. Not that there isnt."

She growled at that, "Another reason to get this over with. I want to track down the ratbastard who threatened Jean. Can't exactly have it hold any weight in this body, now can I?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2006)

_I am not actually going to administer the training session, the players are free to have fun with the scene, the actual training is a crash course over two hours of time of the students working together to get the most of their new abilities._

The students arrive even Tina, who seems to have a handle on the floating though she looks wobbly and the constantly has a grimace on her handsome face.  Aya is grumpy and seems to have made little progress with her new abilities if at all.

*Kelly*

Her mother smiles as she fades into sleep.  Kelly finds herself jostled awake.  Tommy is sleeping in a chair across from her in a chair, at least he looks awake.  A woman stands by her bed with a finger to her lips.  Her hands are gloved and her face is masked by the darkness of the room.

Another man stands by her mother ho is sleeping on the couch.  He is tall and slim in build, and like the woman wearing a long trench coat.  The woman leans closer to Kelly and she is looking face to face with Phase, “You should come with me, Kelly.”


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 29, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _I am not actually going to administer the training session, the players are free to have fun with the scene, the actual training is a crash course over two hours of time of the students working together to get the most of their new abilities._
> 
> The students arrive even Tina, who seems to have a handle on the floating though she looks wobbly and the constantly has a grimace on her handsome face.  Aya is grumpy and seems to have made little progress with her new abilities if at all.




He tried not to laugh, after all, he was just as wobbly when he first started.

"Come on Tina, the least we can do is get you moving smoothly. Don't think of it as flying, think of it as having absolute control of gravity. Or, if it helps, just think of it as swimming, or gliding along the ground. Then I'll give you the crash course on tactics for my powers."

He looked over toward Aya, "Give me some time with Tina. Besides, I'm sure your suit isnt that hard to figure out, right?"


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 29, 2006)

Kelly yawns when she is jostled and blinks her eyes open slowly, smiling over at Tommy before looking at what had jostled her.  The blonde girl's eyes widen in surprise at the woman leaning over her and the man by her mother, she had thought that it might have just been a nurse, but apparently not.



> Another man stands by her mother ho is sleeping on the couch. He is tall and slim in build, and like the woman wearing a long trench coat. The woman leans closer to Kelly and she is looking face to face with Phase, “You should come with me, Kelly.”




"I really don't want to do that Phase.  After what happened yesterday why would you think I'd do anything you wanted?"  Kelly asks the woman.  "Actually, include the time you nearly killed me to my earlier question."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I really don't want to do that Phase.  After what happened yesterday why would you think I'd do anything you wanted?"  Kelly asks the woman.  "Actually, include the time you nearly killed me to my earlier question."



Phase replies coolly, “Because your country believes you are a terrorist and wants you dead or worse, studied.  You can take your chances with CHIMERA, or you can come with me now, no teleporting… the authorities have been tracking your _movements_ using weather monitoring stations...”

“Everything I have said is true, at Bishop’s request I am to get you into hiding.  Things are about to get bad Kelly.  Real bad,” the assassin finishes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He tried not to laugh, after all, he was just as wobbly when he first started.
> 
> "Come on Tina, the least we can do is get you moving smoothly. Don't think of it as flying, think of it as having absolute control of gravity. Or, if it helps, just think of it as swimming, or gliding along the ground. Then I'll give you the crash course on tactics for my powers."
> 
> He looked over toward Aya, "Give me some time with Tina. Besides, I'm sure your suit isnt that hard to figure out, right?"



Tina listens, though angry she does her best to follow Tim’s instructions.  Aya shrugs, “I figured it out and I am not a brain surgeon.”


----------



## Agamon (Sep 29, 2006)

Anika/Mark noded at Ryan/Anika as he left and turned to see evryone had made their way in.  Spotting Mark/Karen, she zips over to him and asks with a grin, "Hey, Red.  Any nuggets of wisdom aout these powers of yours you wanna share?"


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 30, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tina listens, though angry she does her best to follow Tim’s instructions.  Aya shrugs, “I figured it out and I am not a brain surgeon.”




"Figured it out? Let me get done with Tina, then we can talk. And you can show me the finer aspects of your suit."

He smiled and tried to focus his attention on Tina, "Don't worry Tina, after my first attempt, it took me days to learn just how to move, let alone do what you've done. Your movement is good enough for now, let's focus on the important things."

He waved to the air all around, "Range, surely having been in a number of fights, you understand the whole philosophy of range. Control your enemies range, and you've got an edge in the fight. You've got two advantages when it comes to range. They cannot restrict or limit your range, it extends from your nose ..."

He tapped Tina/Tim's nose, "To about eight to ten feet away."

He moves about nine feet away. 

"Just go ahead, reach out and try and pick this up."

She put a pen on the floor.

"You can do it. If you must, think about it as if you're using extra arms."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 30, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> She put a pen on the floor.
> 
> "You can do it. If you must, think about it as if you're using extra arms."



Tina listens and follows Tim’s direction.  She groans, “I hate this whole sick joke, but I think I got a decent handle on this whole extra limb thing.  Damn this is never going to feel normal, not at all.”

Aya smirks, “Yeah if you want the truth I stole the suit from my dad’s workshop.  He is the original Danger Man, although that means next to nothing to here.  I think I got the suit all figured out, so I can show you how to run it.  It fist me like a glove, enhances my strength has a few cannon options, flight… the whole nine yards I suppose.”


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 30, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Phase replies coolly, “Because your country believes you are a terrorist and wants you dead or worse, studied.  You can take your chances with CHIMERA, or you can come with me now, no teleporting… the authorities have been tracking your _movements_ using weather monitoring stations...”
> 
> “Everything I have said is true, at Bishop’s request I am to get you into hiding.  Things are about to get bad Kelly.  Real bad,” the assassin finishes.




"Could they possibly believe I am a terrorist because of you and Pantheon attacking people in my name?"  Kelly asks sarcastically.  "Besides, how would dad even get messages to you guys, and why would they want to study me?  I'm just an elite, they have been studying us for what 10 years?"  the blonde girl says with a sigh.

"I'm going to stay.  If they are going to try and arrest me, then they'll try and arrest me.  No offense but your the terrorist, so ummm..." the girl says trailing off with the idea that Phase's prescence and message were suspect.  "Look, I trust mom and Tommy, if they say yes, I'll go, but I'm not really comfortable with this."  the girl tells Phase.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 30, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Could they possibly believe I am a terrorist because of you and Pantheon attacking people in my name?"  Kelly asks sarcastically.  "Besides, how would dad even get messages to you guys, and why would they want to study me?  I'm just an elite, they have been studying us for what 10 years?"  the blonde girl says with a sigh.



“I am only here on behalf of your father,” Phase replies, “You can take your chances with CHIMERA.”


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I'm going to stay.  If they are going to try and arrest me, then they'll try and arrest me.  No offense but your the terrorist, so ummm..." the girl says trailing off with the idea that Phase's prescence and message were suspect.  "Look, I trust mom and Tommy, if they say yes, I'll go, but I'm not really comfortable with this."  the girl tells Phase.



“None taken.  I admit I don’t care but your father is a great man.  But you have five minutes before this place is crawling with CHIMERA agents.  They don’t care about your grand plan; they don’t care about your dedication to save humanity.  All they care about is perfecting the process that Cardinal started.  If you want to become one of their guinea pigs then stay,” she responds looking to the man who looks out the window.

“You have four minutes and twenty seconds,” she adds.

Tommy and her mother awaken just as surprised as Kelly.  Tommy blinks, “What the hell… Phase… damn it… this is not good.”


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 30, 2006)

"Mom, Tommy.  Phase said that some guys called Chimera or something who work for the U.S. Government are coming here to arrest me for being a terrorist, and that they are going to study me and stuff.  She said dad sent her here to get me away... should I go with her?  I mean...she is sor of a terrorist herself."  Kelly tells her mom and boyfriend quickly, not sounding very certain, and looking for some direction.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 30, 2006)

*Before*



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan says a prayer to Odin, waves his hands, then places his hand on Gilden/Kal's temple, willing his memories of the into Gilden's mind.




"Yes, I would say that is a problem." Gilden/Kal says bluntly. "I don't know what those entities are*, they may even be the Norse gods but they are connected to Anika in some way. It would seem that she conduit to this reality whenever she casts her spell and you don't."  He pauses in thought for a minute.

"It would explain why she could cast spells when arcane knowledge is virtually non-existant. I wouldn't cast any non essential spells if I were you, either that or convert to her religion. Although they don't seem to be able to cross over I wouldn't aggrivate them more then needed. I don't need to remind you that these creatures may be exceedingly powerful, right?"

*assuming that he doesn't know anything about them

*Now*

Gilden/Kal approachs himself. "I take it you are having difficulties? You have to feel the magic, concentrate on it. The gestures are not need but they do help put you in the right frame of mind. Lets start with the defenses, in order to raise the force field position your hands like this, connect with the magic and flow it around you forming a sheild..."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 30, 2006)

*Before*

"Damn, I was hoping that with all that magic schooling you might have an inkling. They freaked me out, and I think we both know that those things weren't Odin and Thor conserving electricity. I don't like the idea of Anika getting her power from the dark beings of beyond. And yes, Gilden," Ryan says sarcastically, "I was able to figure out that people who can suck me through a portal and cause me to bleed on a whim are probably tougher than I am. For now," he adds with a smile. 

*Now*

Ryan approaches Cassie/Ryan, the look on his face saying that the entire thing was probably hopeless. "So you want me to go through the options?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 30, 2006)

"Some of the options I get.. like the strength and ability to throw up the force field ad how to channel power to heal or boost your strength." He says as he walks over some distance from the others. "Show me the rest, and ask your questions while we do it." He hoped that Ryan would give a little slack though he knew it would never happen now.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 30, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Mom, Tommy.  Phase said that some guys called Chimera or something who work for the U.S. Government are coming here to arrest me for being a terrorist, and that they are going to study me and stuff.  She said dad sent her here to get me away... should I go with her?  I mean...she is sor of a terrorist herself."  Kelly tells her mom and boyfriend quickly, not sounding very certain, and looking for some direction.



 Phase interjects, “Arresting you as a terrorist is a cover story; they really just want to add you to the program.  You now have just over three minutes.”

Kelly’s mother nods, “I just don’t want my daughter be hurt.”

“She won’t be,” Phase replies.

Tommy scowls, “I don’t trust you, and I would have to say that going with them is a bad idea.”


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 30, 2006)

Kelly looks back and forth between Tommy and her mom looking confused at whose advice she should listen to.  "Well, why would they want to grab me, and not Tommy or mom?  What makes me any different from any other elite?  There are tons and tons of elites in this country, and elites have been around almost 15 years, isn't that plenty of time to have studied us?"   Kelly asks the trio of people that were trying to influence her decision.

"Right now I'm perfectly fine, so I'm ok to leave, and thats what I'm going to do.  Not with you, but with Tommy and Mom.  If after we leave we find out that the CHIMERA people or whatever showed up, then you were right.  If not, then you were wrong, but I guess being cautious doesn't hurt, right?"  Kelly asks.  She sits up and pulls on the slippers by the foot of her bed.  "If anyone asks, I didn't feel it was safe to stay here since I'm better, and Pantheon might come after me here after what I said to Metatron, and his you are a traitor speech."


----------



## Samnell (Sep 30, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika/Mark noded at Ryan/Anika as he left and turned to see evryone had made their way in.  Spotting Mark/Karen, she zips over to him and asks with a grin, "Hey, Red.  Any nuggets of wisdom aout these powers of yours you wanna share?"




"If you charge the gloves with speed, it only takes one or two jabs to last a day or so. If you don't, you'll be pumping the things for hours. When you run up walls, don't slow down. Push away from the wall as you go up to get traction. You'll want to crouch into it but that kills the momentum," Mark/Karen shrugged. "Really it's pretty easy. Just watch where you're going."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 30, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly looks back and forth between Tommy and her mom looking confused at whose advice she should listen to.  "Well, why would they want to grab me, and not Tommy or mom?  What makes me any different from any other elite?  There are tons and tons of elites in this country, and elites have been around almost 15 years, isn't that plenty of time to have studied us?"   Kelly asks the trio of people that were trying to influence her decision.



“I don’t know I only know what I have been told,” Phase replies.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Right now I'm perfectly fine, so I'm ok to leave, and thats what I'm going to do.  Not with you, but with Tommy and Mom.  If after we leave we find out that the CHIMERA people or whatever showed up, then you were right.  If not, then you were wrong, but I guess being cautious doesn't hurt, right?"  Kelly asks.  She sits up and pulls on the slippers by the foot of her bed.  "If anyone asks, I didn't feel it was safe to stay here since I'm better, and Pantheon might come after me here after what I said to Metatron, and his you are a traitor speech."



"Suit yourself," she turns ghostly, and floats upwards.

The man leaps through the window.

_Tommy makes a Fortitude save and rolls an 8, he fails.  Kismet rolls a Fortitude save and gets a 12, she uses her Luck and gets a 24 total and succeeds.  Kelly rolls a Fortitude save and gets a 19 she fails._

Tommy nods, “Good de…” he collapses.  Before Kelly can act she collapses as well.  Her mother is able to escape the worst effects of the gas, stumbling towards the window.  But she turns and sees a black craft floating outside the window, unmarked and silent.

The door flies open and soldiers waltz in weapons at the ready.  Equally silent and dark, she blinks as they raise their weapons at her.  A man walks in wearing a long coat, part of his face is scarred and burned horribly, “Welcome back to CHIMERA, Sheila…”

*Later*

Kelly wakes up in a padded room, wearing only a white gown with a collar around her neck.  There is a wall size mirror on one side of the room opposite a door.  She is alone and the light is bright.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 30, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "If you charge the gloves with speed, it only takes one or two jabs to last a day or so. If you don't, you'll be pumping the things for hours. When you run up walls, don't slow down. Push away from the wall as you go up to get traction. You'll want to crouch into it but that kills the momentum," Mark/Karen shrugged. "Really it's pretty easy. Just watch where you're going."




"Watch where I'm going, yeah, I learned that lesson already," Anika/Mark says with a smile.  She turns and watches the others practice.  "So what's your honest opinion?  Do we still have a good chance here?"


----------



## Aenion (Sep 30, 2006)

Karen keeps herself busy trying out a few gymnastic moves, she used to be reasonable at gymnastics before she changed but hadn't practiced anymore since then. She was a bit rusty but adapting reasonably well, Cassie's body was a huge step up in grace and agility from her own especially after she'd gained about 300 lbs. After a bit of practice she was doing cartwheels, backflips and summersaults with a measure of skill. She was clearly beginning to enjoy her temporary body.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 30, 2006)

Kelly groans herself awake, and then sits up, blinking around in the bright light.  She was beginning to hate the concept of waking up, it generally meant that something had been very wrong, especially given her particular powers.  A yawn alerted the girl to pressure around her throat, and looking into the mirror told her it was a collar.  The girl tried to pry at the collar, using her finger to feel around for a key hole, or a lock.

"This isn't very nice of you.  If you wanted to talk all you had to do was ask."  the girl says, frowning into the mirror, assuming it was a two-way mirror and that there were people on the other side.  The girls next move was fairly shocking, she bit the skin on her thumb hard enough to draw blood, and then used the blood to coat the collar, especially at any seams.  After that, Kelly called upon her powers to bring her cell down to absolute zero, which would hopefully do to the blood and the collar what the cold of winter did to water and the road.  Potholes, big honking pot holes.  Liquid expands when it gets frozen, frozen quick enough liquids could explode, well at least thats what she remembered from her earth sciences class.  She hoped the blood would too, since well, she was scared spitless.  "This is soo icky." the girl comments.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 30, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Some of the options I get.. like the strength and ability to throw up the force field ad how to channel power to heal or boost your strength." He says as he walks over some distance from the others. "Show me the rest, and ask your questions while we do it." He hoped that Ryan would give a little slack though he knew it would never happen now.




"Okay, the first thing you want to do is to practice the basic blast of enery. Just concentrate on the energy and shoot it out of your arm. It's cake. The advantage to this attack is that it can punch through most kinds of defenses, and it can hurt people like Phase easily. The next one you'll want to aim up, like a few hundred feet in the air. You're going to be immune to this, but no one else is. You probably don't want to use it if you don't absolutely have to." 

"I don't use either of those two much myself, and I think you'll be using them even less, given your training. So the next one is my new favorite thing; a close ranged disintegration attack. You can shoot it as a ray to about ten feet, or just cut through someone as if they were butter. You can even split the ray so that it hits two people, but the effect is weaker then. This one, however, is going to be a killing attack, so be careful."

"Cassie, I want to know why the hell you think you're some reincarnation of Hope. Who told you this, why did they tell you this, why is this so damn important, what does it have to do with your psychotic twin...you know, the usual."


----------



## Samnell (Sep 30, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Watch where I'm going, yeah, I learned that lesson already," Anika/Mark says with a smile.  She turns and watches the others practice.  "So what's your honest opinion?  Do we still have a good chance here?"




"We have all the same powers we did when we simulated this yesterday. We're just not going to be as good at using them. We can do it."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 30, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Okay, the first thing you want to do is to practice the basic blast of enery. Just concentrate on the energy and shoot it out of your arm. It's cake. The advantage to this attack is that it can punch through most kinds of defenses, and it can hurt people like Phase easily. The next one you'll want to aim up, like a few hundred feet in the air. You're going to be immune to this, but no one else is. You probably don't want to use it if you don't absolutely have to."
> 
> "I don't use either of those two much myself, and I think you'll be using them even less, given your training. So the next one is my new favorite thing; a close ranged disintegration attack. You can shoot it as a ray to about ten feet, or just cut through someone as if they were butter. You can even split the ray so that it hits two people, but the effect is weaker then. This one, however, is going to be a killing attack, so be careful."
> 
> "Cassie, I want to know why the hell you think you're some reincarnation of Hope. Who told you this, why did they tell you this, why is this so damn important, what does it have to do with your psychotic twin...you know, the usual."





"Fortune told me Ryan." He says as he does as he is told, focusing the power out i a blast. "And I can't explain how it feels right. It might not be, but something is going on. More than just making me into a displaced super soldier from the past. And Chance is part of it, and she's not Psychotic. She just is more.. open with her feelings than me. And can you blame her for not liking you or Tina after the way you've treated my freinds?" He says as he finisheis channelling the ray. "Someone is behind this.you and I are pawns in someone's attempt to kill Overseer."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 30, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Fortune told me Ryan." He says as he does as he is told, focusing the power out i a blast. "And I can't explain how it feels right. It might not be, but something is going on. More than just making me into a displaced super soldier from the past. And Chance is part of it, and she's not Psychotic. She just is more.. open with her feelings than me. And can you blame her for not liking you or Tina after the way you've treated my freinds?" He says as he finisheis channelling the ray. "Someone is behind this.you and I are pawns in someone's attempt to kill Overseer."




"Ah, Fortune," Ryan says, nodding his head in fake recognition. "Me and her are close friends. So can you explain under what circumstances Fortune told you of your identity? Or why it even matters? I mean, I've yet to see you whip out any bad ass Eternal-fu, and even if you had the powers, the rest of those freaks wouldn't let you participate."

"Anyway, another favorite application of cosmic power is to first use the cosmic power nitro, then create an aura of destructive energy. Use the flight for speed, and just kick ass. Of course, you have to be careful about not running into your allies."

"Maybe you just have selective hearing, by the way, but your psychotic sister stated that, and I quote her directly, 'baselines are worthless.' I believe she may have likened them to ants."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 30, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Ah, Fortune," Ryan says, nodding his head in fake recognition. "Me and her are close friends. So can you explain under what circumstances Fortune told you of your identity? Or why it even matters? I mean, I've yet to see you whip out any bad ass Eternal-fu, and even if you had the powers, the rest of those freaks wouldn't let you participate."
> 
> "Anyway, another favorite application of cosmic power is to first use the cosmic power nitro, then create an aura of destructive energy. Use the flight for speed, and just kick ass. Of course, you have to be careful about not running into your allies."
> 
> "Maybe you just have selective hearing, by the way, but your psychotic sister stated that, and I quote her directly, 'baselines are worthless.' I believe she may have likened them to ants."





"I wouldn't say she's perfect Ryan, but you got to watch with the psychotic comments. I don't see her tearing people in half." He snaps back. "You know why I tried so hard with you? Cause It hought you could be like Paragon..a symbol for what Elites SHOULD stand for."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 1, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "We have all the same powers we did when we simulated this yesterday. We're just not going to be as good at using them. We can do it."




"Well, sort of," Anika/Mark replies.  "Gadget's mind is now in Kal's body.  Gadget can't stay here and run things from the base without taking Kal's strength out of the equation.  And Ryan just found out that it could be very dangerous for him to use my powers.  I told him he shouldn't, but I guess that's up to him."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 1, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "This isn't very nice of you.  If you wanted to talk all you had to do was ask."  the girl says, frowning into the mirror, assuming it was a two-way mirror and that there were people on the other side.  The girls next move was fairly shocking, she bit the skin on her thumb hard enough to draw blood, and then used the blood to coat the collar, especially at any seams.  After that, Kelly called upon her powers to bring her cell down to absolute zero, which would hopefully do to the blood and the collar what the cold of winter did to water and the road.  Potholes, big honking pot holes.  Liquid expands when it gets frozen, frozen quick enough liquids could explode, well at least thats what she remembered from her earth sciences class.  She hoped the blood would too, since well, she was scared spitless.  "This is soo icky." the girl comments.



Kelly calls on her powers and nothing happens, except smeared blood on her collar.  A voice speaks from hidden speakers and is obviously electronically masked, “Your nano-machines are currently suppressed.  Which disrupts the process that maintains your abilities, this is for your safety and well as our own.”

“You are Kelly Mitchell, is this correct?  The real Kelly Mitchell.” the voice asks.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 1, 2006)

Kelly looks scared when nothing happens when she tries to use her powers.  "Whats wrong with my...?"   Kelly asks before the explination is offered.  "I really don't like that explination.  Why is stopping me from using my powers in my best interests?  Its not like I would hurt myself with them, if thats what you guys were worried about."  Kelly tells the voice wide-eyed.

"Umm...no offense meant since offending the bad guys isn't really always the best idea, but really, shouldn't you know that before you came to the hospital for me?  Umm...I have a question.  If you turned off the nanites and the nanites are what keeps elites from going kabloey because of the changes to their bodies, does that mean I am going to go kabloey?  Cause going kabloey seems to be very much not good for anyone's well being."  the girl says, rambling in her nervousness.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 1, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Umm...no offense meant since offending the bad guys isn't really always the best idea, but really, shouldn't you know that before you came to the hospital for me?  Umm...I have a question.  If you turned off the nanites and the nanites are what keeps elites from going kabloey because of the changes to their bodies, does that mean I am going to go kabloey?  Cause going kabloey seems to be very much not good for anyone's well being."  the girl says, rambling in her nervousness.



“Interesting assessment,” the voice replies, “you have answered our question.”

The door slides open and two individuals walk in.  The harsh lighting blinds Kelly for a moment.  One leaves a tray by the door and then leaves the door closing.  As she blinks again she gets a good look at the hideous visage o the man standing before her in a dark suit with a matching long dark coat.  

His face though on the right side is burned horribly, the skin pulled tightly over his skull.  The right eye is paler then the other but it follows Kelly’s movements just the same.  His hideous visage is impassive observing her features before finally speaking, “Kelly Mitchell, you were not easy to track down.  It was fortuitous that you came to New York when you did, or else we may have never crossed paths.  I must apologize, we had no intention of taking you captive, it was your mother that we were after.”

He looks down, “You are correct; the inert nanites in your body may induce a chain reaction that could end in your demise.  All the more reason for you to cooperate, yes?”


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 1, 2006)

Kelly blinks and backs away from the door with the flash of light, and the entrance of the hideous man from back at the hospital.  After her eyes readjust to the light, they widen in surprise as she finally gets a good look at her captor's face.  "Hey, uh, are you ok?  That looks like it hurts."  the girls asks.

"Its not really fortuitous, I mean being taken prisoner isn't a really good thing to be after all."  the popstar admonishes.  "If you didn't want to come after me and capture me, why did you?  Kidnapping is bad, but accidental kidnapping is just kind of sloppy."   Kelly tells him, sounding like she believed her telling him should have been enough reason to release her and give her an apology.

"Why do you want my mom?  And what exaclty do you want me to cooperate with you to do?  Its not like there haven't been elites around for the last 15 years for you to study, so whats really up?"  Kelly asks curiously, wanting to understand why the man was breaking the law to try and get her and her mom.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 1, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly blinks and backs away from the door with the flash of light, and the entrance of the hideous man from back at the hospital.  After her eyes readjust to the light, they widen in surprise as she finally gets a good look at her captor's face.  "Hey, uh, are you ok?  That looks like it hurts."  the girls asks.



"I assure you Kelly, I am fine," the Doctor admonishes.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Its not really fortuitous, I mean being taken prisoner isn't a really good thing to be after all."  the popstar admonishes.  "If you didn't want to come after me and capture me, why did you?  Kidnapping is bad, but accidental kidnapping is just kind of sloppy."   Kelly tells him, sounding like she believed her telling him should have been enough reason to release her and give her an apology.



“Your presence here assures your mother’s compliance, “ the disfigured man replies, “it is a bloody reality that often times you must sacrifice something to gain something else.”


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Why do you want my mom?  And what exaclty do you want me to cooperate with you to do?  Its not like there haven't been elites around for the last 15 years for you to study, so whats really up?"  Kelly asks curiously, wanting to understand why the man was breaking the law to try and get her and her mom.



“I suppose there is little harm.  I want your mother to continue her work, assist me in completing a great work.  The first generation was flawed, too random, but with her help, your blood, and my resources then we can finish what we began all those years ago,” the Doctor answers.

“Plus if your mother is as brilliant as I believe she is, then your blood samples should prove to be much more interesting then you can possibly imagine,” the man finishes.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 1, 2006)

"Ok, now I am totally lost.  Why do you want me to cooperate?  It doesn't sound like you actually want anything from me at all.  Well, I guess if you want myblood, its on the collar, so feel free to take that and go.  Collars and leashes and stuff are all icky, and not my thing.  Not really good for accessorizing with."  Kelly tells the doctor.

"Whats so special about my blood anyway, I'm an elite like any other elite, right?  I mean I know mom made the nanites that make elites healthier, but what exactly do you want her to do?  Make better elites?  Whats wrong with the way we are now?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 1, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I wouldn't say she's perfect Ryan, but you got to watch with the psychotic comments. I don't see her tearing people in half." He snaps back. "You know why I tried so hard with you? Cause It hought you could be like Paragon..a symbol for what Elites SHOULD stand for."




"That was one guy, and it was more of a kick than a tear. I'm authorized to use lethal force when the situation calls for it, and trying to nerve gas an entire city certainly called for it. I bet that if I would have killed him in a cleaner way, no one would have given a damn."

"Did you just compare me to *Paragon*? That's low, even for you. But as fun as this may be, I think the whole end of the world scenario we were discussing previously is a little more interesting and important. So if you don't mind, why is you being the reincarnation of some dead Eternal so important? And what's with the whole conspiracy to kill Overseer...because I've always thought of myself more as a knight than a pawn."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 1, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "That was one guy, and it was more of a kick than a tear. I'm authorized to use lethal force when the situation calls for it, and trying to nerve gas an entire city certainly called for it. I bet that if I would have killed him in a cleaner way, no one would have given a damn."
> 
> "Did you just compare me to *Paragon*? That's low, even for you. But as fun as this may be, I think the whole end of the world scenario we were discussing previously is a little more interesting and important. So if you don't mind, why is you being the reincarnation of some dead Eternal so important? And what's with the whole conspiracy to kill Overseer...because I've always thought of myself more as a knight than a pawn."





"Yet when I subdued a man who had managed several officers, you insulted and demeaned me." he retorts. "As for the comparison it was a compliment. I meant that you had the potential to be a leader of more than just the team. You stand there.. on the edge of things. You could be such a leader. That, more than anything else, is why you gained the power."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 1, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Ok, now I am totally lost.  Why do you want me to cooperate?  It doesn't sound like you actually want anything from me at all.  Well, I guess if you want myblood, its on the collar, so feel free to take that and go.  Collars and leashes and stuff are all icky, and not my thing.  Not really good for accessorizing with."  Kelly tells the doctor.
> 
> "Whats so special about my blood anyway, I'm an elite like any other elite, right?  I mean I know mom made the nanites that make elites healthier, but what exactly do you want her to do?  Make better elites?  Whats wrong with the way we are now?"



 The Doctor nods, "Please enjoy the meal.  Your stay with us will be brief."

He leaves.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 1, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Yet when I subdued a man who had managed several officers, you insulted and demeaned me." he retorts. "As for the comparison it was a compliment. I meant that you had the potential to be a leader of more than just the team. You stand there.. on the edge of things. You could be such a leader. That, more than anything else, is why you gained the power."




Ryan/Anika rolls his eyes. "You put your hand...well, your old hand, through the guy's chest." _What the hell did I say to her? It's hard to believe that was less than a week ago. Yoshi was still alive, Gilden and Anika were still dating, and the Dimension Squad hadn't shown up yet. Wow.

And when the hell did Cassie start complimenting me? And I think she might be preaching again. Red alert, shields up. Damn it, it's weird to talk to myself like this. _

"Yeah, well, I'm not any kind of leader, I just have the drive to win. If you want some kind of leader, talk to Mark or Anika." _Maybe you haven't noticed this, but among our peer group, I might just be the most despised person here. Hell, I might even beat out Kelly or Overseer._ "Horrible things happen to thousands of people each and every day. You think me getting this power was some kind of larger plan? Orchestrated by whom?"


----------



## Mimic (Oct 1, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Yet when I subdued a man who had managed several officers, you insulted and demeaned me." he retorts. "As for the comparison it was a compliment. I meant that you had the potential to be a leader of more than just the team. You stand there.. on the edge of things. You could be such a leader. That, more than anything else, is why you gained the power."




"Actually,"  Gilden/Kal retorts stopping his training Aya for a moment. "As far as I can tell it was happenstance, when Captain Comets powers were cast into the multiverse Ryan was in the right place at the right time, or the wrong place at the wrong time. Depending on your point of view." He shrugs slightly, "of course its just a theory I could be wrong."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 1, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan/Anika rolls his eyes. "You put your hand...well, your old hand, through the guy's chest." _What the hell did I say to her? It's hard to believe that was less than a week ago. Yoshi was still alive, Gilden and Anika were still dating, and the Dimension Squad hadn't shown up yet. Wow.
> 
> And when the hell did Cassie start complimenting me? And I think she might be preaching again. Red alert, shields up. Damn it, it's weird to talk to myself like this. _
> 
> "Yeah, well, I'm not any kind of leader, I just have the drive to win. If you want some kind of leader, talk to Mark or Anika." _Maybe you haven't noticed this, but among our peer group, I might just be the most despised person here. Hell, I might even beat out Kelly or Overseer._ "Horrible things happen to thousands of people each and every day. You think me getting this power was some kind of larger plan? Orchestrated by whom?"





"Overseer, before his fall, was a power for good, and Captain Comet was as well. I think the power looks for someone with the right potential Ryan." Cassie says quietly. "And you have those qualities deep down. I know you think I was trying to preach.. but more often than not I wasnt'..and if I came across as such I apologize."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 1, 2006)

"Thanks, buddy," Ryan says, slapping Gilden/Kal on the back. _God, now she's apologizing. This is kind of scary. Not twenty minutes ago she wanted to rip out my heart. I wonder if she wants...no, I wonder what she wants._

"And I guess the power chose Cardinal for her pleasant demeanor and goodwill towards humanity? So Overseer fell? And he was a good guy? I'm sorry, Cassie, but I'm having some trouble believing this. And Cassie, you often came across as feeling sorry for me, which I despise. For my part, I apologize for my acidic comments and stuff." _Oh God, I feel like such a pansy. Anika's body must be polluting my mind with estrogen. Next I'm going to start crying then eat a whole tub of ice cream. Damn I'm funny._

"I'm not saying I want to be best friends or anything, but we're going to need to work together."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 1, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Thanks, buddy," Ryan says, slapping Gilden/Kal on the back. _God, now she's apologizing. This is kind of scary. Not twenty minutes ago she wanted to rip out my heart. I wonder if she wants...no, I wonder what she wants._
> 
> "And I guess the power chose Cardinal for her pleasant demeanor and goodwill towards humanity? So Overseer fell? And he was a good guy? I'm sorry, Cassie, but I'm having some trouble believing this. And Cassie, you often came across as feeling sorry for me, which I despise. For my part, I apologize for my acidic comments and stuff." _Oh God, I feel like such a pansy. Anika's body must be polluting my mind with estrogen. Next I'm going to start crying then eat a whole tub of ice cream. Damn I'm funny._
> 
> "I'm not saying I want to be best friends or anything, but we're going to need to work together."





"Ryan, if you lost someone who meant everything lto you. Would you see it as possible that it could unhinge someone?"  He shrugs and looks at Ryan. "And I did feel a bit sorry at first..you were so.. isolated, I got that. I'm sorry if you hated that." He shrugs indiffernetly as Ryan's comment. "And no offense I'm not buying that anymore. You've said that sort of thing before."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 1, 2006)

Kelly sat down with her her back against the padded wall and kicked the tray away petulently.  "I'm not hungry. What I am is cranky, pissed off, indignant, horny, scared, lonely, upset, and belligerant." the blonde girl says, getting up and moving over to the center of the mirror.  Kelly draws a person sized oval in the middle of the mirror, and then puts a littler circle inside of it.  "Knock Knock, let me in."  she says, as if the mirror was a door.

"This totally sucks."  She says sitting back down, tapping her foot against the mirror.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 1, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Ryan, if you lost someone who meant everything lto you. Would you see it as possible that it could unhinge someone?"  He shrugs and looks at Ryan. "And I did feel a bit sorry at first..you were so.. isolated, I got that. I'm sorry if you hated that." He shrugs indiffernetly as Ryan's comment. "And no offense I'm not buying that anymore. You've said that sort of thing before."




"Whatever, Cassie," Ryan/Anika says, rolling his eyes. _I'm sorry you're such a wimp that you decide to hate me over trifles. Get to the point, Cassie._

"So who did Mr. Sensitive lose, and why has he decided to make my personal life more interesting instead of sitting at home while the other Eternals bring him casseroles?"


----------



## Samnell (Oct 1, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Well, sort of," Anika/Mark replies.  "Gadget's mind is now in Kal's body.  Gadget can't stay here and run things from the base without taking Kal's strength out of the equation.  And Ryan just found out that it could be very dangerous for him to use my powers.  I told him he shouldn't, but I guess that's up to him."




"That's a good point," Mark/Karen admitted. "But I'd be more worried about Ryan's strength than Kal's. He has the powers we were depending on to go hand-to-hand with Genocide. I guess I'll be going in there too with Karen's powers. It'll work out."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 1, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Whatever, Cassie," Ryan/Anika says, rolling his eyes. _I'm sorry you're such a wimp that you decide to hate me over trifles. Get to the point, Cassie._
> 
> "So who did Mr. Sensitive lose, and why has he decided to make my personal life more interesting instead of sitting at home while the other Eternals bring him casseroles?"





"Hope." he says quietly. "It broke him."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 1, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "That's a good point," Mark/Karen admitted. "But I'd be more worried about Ryan's strength than Kal's. He has the powers we were depending on to go hand-to-hand with Genocide. I guess I'll be going in there too with Karen's powers. It'll work out."




"Cassie's going to help, so we'll have Ryan's powers.  Looks like her and Ryan are getting along well enough to at least talk about it.  It's kinda weird.  She seems really determined to have Ryan like and accept her.  Hmmm," Anika/Mark states, cocking an eyebrow.


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 1, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tina listens and follows Tim’s direction.  She groans, “I hate this whole sick joke, but I think I got a decent handle on this whole extra limb thing.  Damn this is never going to feel normal, not at all.”
> 
> Aya smirks, “Yeah if you want the truth I stole the suit from my dad’s workshop.  He is the original Danger Man, although that means next to nothing to here.  I think I got the suit all figured out, so I can show you how to run it.  It fist me like a glove, enhances my strength has a few cannon options, flight… the whole nine yards I suppose.”




He nodded, "Keep at it Tina. Oh yes ... you may find this essential. Focus on that energy, and think about creating a wall surrounding your whole body. It's not much, but it's handy."

He turned his direction to Aya, "Ok, so you stole it and figured it out. Let's see what that baby can do. I like it already. The flying part if nothing else. Walking is ... its awkward to me now."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 1, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He turned his direction to Aya, "Ok, so you stole it and figured it out. Let's see what that baby can do. I like it already. The flying part if nothing else. Walking is ... its awkward to me now."



Aya nods, “Just take it easy, you wear the body suit, and it interfaces with the armor and then from there you are golden.  It can enhance your strength, improve your senses; and well obviously give you powered flight.”

She shrugs, “It is easy, point and click for the cannon, and the armor should offer a high level of protection from the elements, small arms fire, and well anything else that wants a piece of my beautiful body.  Try not to get it too damaged, without that suit you will be very vulnerable, just a normal human and all.”


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 1, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Hope." he says quietly. "It broke him."




"Huh. So who killed her? The same one who's setting up this conspiracy to kill Overseer?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 1, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Huh. So who killed her? The same one who's setting up this conspiracy to kill Overseer?"




"I don't know.,  neither does Fate or Choas. I think that whoever it is will have something to gain by his death as much as they did by his fall."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I don't know.,  neither does Fate or Choas. I think that whoever it is will have something to gain by his death as much as they did by his fall."




"I'm going to guess Chrono, since Sarah's too young and she's the only one left. Okay, case closed."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 2, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I'm going to guess Chrono, since Sarah's too young and she's the only one left. Okay, case closed."





Cassie blinks. "You know of more about the Eternals? I doubt whoever did this left any evidence behind. Or the Overseer would ahve destroyed them." He rubs his head.. "Look the reason I tried so hard with you.. I don't know.. you must have something .. particular about you. It doesn't make sense for your gaining these powers to be random. Just like I doubt Cardinal's gaining the powers she got is random. If Chance and I are right, whoever is responsible for the Murder of Hope.. she might be bheind all this as well."

He slumps down onto the floor. "I'll be honest Ryan, I don't understand things outside books and fighting to get a grip on the how-to's and Why-fors of this. I need someone who understands duplicity and twisted logic. You know me.. someone crosses me, I hit them. I'm direct and to the point, might be why I dislike the way things are turning out lately."

The transplanted girl looks tired, confused and just a bit frustrated at the situation. "I'm getting better but this person is beyond my .. grasp of 'normal' actions and motives."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 2, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Cassie's going to help, so we'll have Ryan's powers.  Looks like her and Ryan are getting along well enough to at least talk about it.  It's kinda weird.  She seems really determined to have Ryan like and accept her.  Hmmm," Anika/Mark states, cocking an eyebrow.




Mark/Karen wiggled Karen's crystalline eyebrows and smiled knowingly, "Doesn't Ryan have a history of getting into relationships with girls he fights with? I guess it's good that she can move on after Yoshi."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 2, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> The transplanted girl looks tired, confused and just a bit frustrated at the situation. "I'm getting better but this person is beyond my .. grasp of 'normal' actions and motives."




"If it is an eternal that is manipulating you and Ryan then the first thing you should understand is that they are not persons. They do not think or act the way we do, everything they do is defined by thier aspect, the way they think, act, react everything. They may look human, they may act human but they aren't. Chaos does what he does because of what he is, there is no other course for him and it is the same for the others."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 2, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "If it is an eternal that is manipulating you and Ryan then the first thing you should understand is that they are not persons. They do not think or act the way we do, everything they do is defined by thier aspect, the way they think, act, react everything. They may look human, they may act human but they aren't. Chaos does what he does because of what he is, there is no other course for him and it is the same for the others."





"Agreed,, but you also have to understand that my existance might hint towards a broader overall plan. Just as Ryan's gaining the power of Overseer might not be a coincedence. There are bigger moves in this battle, and I don't think any one of us has all the perspective to see the moves. Choas said as much about Eternals, they aren't human.. and to apply human patterns to them might lead us to failure. BUT, they are living breathing entitites with emotions." Cassie says as she considers the issues. "Overseer initiallly struck out at the entirity of existance out of greif. Chaos does.. unbelivably powerful things.. on a whim. To forment change, and we've all seen enough of his actions to show he's not just doing it all on whim. If we can figure out what.. 'mother's'' plan is, we can figure how to turn it against her and Overrseer. I don't know about you guys, but I'm tired of being a pawn."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2006)

_Someone crosses her and she hits them? Is she kidding me? Maybe someone crosses you and you make sniping comments then write about it on your website. Is she saying I understand twisted logic and duplicity? I wonder why Cassie thinks she's some kind of bad ass super soldier? Under normal circumstances, everyone in this room could take her...well, except for James. And Kiyana. And Tim, of course. And maybe Gadget...I've yet to see her bust out anything really cool But still._

"Gilden, you're wrong. I've interacted with Eternals on several occassions, and while they're unquestionably different, they're still understandable. In fact, their very appearance highlights this. Especially since that the Eternals recruit here...I don't think you've met our old friend Sarah, but she turned into an Eternal named Sanctuary," Ryan says with a smug grin. _Talk about being a know-it-all._

"Cassie, I think you may want to step back and drop the rhetoric. This 'mother' person wants to kill Overseer. Overseer wants to kill me and everyone I know. Therefore, I want to kill Overseer. The enemy of an enemy..."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 2, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark/Karen wiggled Karen's crystalline eyebrows and smiled knowingly, "Doesn't Ryan have a history of getting into relationships with girls he fights with? I guess it's good that she can move on after Yoshi."




Anika/Mark gives Mark/Karen a look.  "Um, you do remember who you're talking to?  Besides, we didn't fight at all back then, not until the end, anyway.  And it ain't going to happen.  Ryan really doesn't like her very much and I don't think Cassie really respects him, at least not any more."


----------



## Aenion (Oct 2, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "That's a good point," Mark/Karen admitted. "But I'd be more worried about Ryan's strength than Kal's. He has the powers we were depending on to go hand-to-hand with Genocide. I guess I'll be going in there too with Karen's powers. It'll work out."




Karen stops her most recent bout of exercises near herself and Anika/Mark, beads of sweat forming on her forehead and breathing heavily from exertion, she was pushing Cassie's body pretty hard, "Actually Gilden's camping in my boyfriend's body and I think Gadget's in Tina's body."

She looks a bit puzzled at Cassie and Ryan, "I'm not sure what Cassie wants with Ryan but I think..." she hesitates for a second looking at Mark's body, "Anika's right," she shrugs, "So how are you feeling?" she asks Mark/Karen, she had to admit she looked a little silly in Kal's oversized shirts.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 2, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika/Mark gives Mark/Karen a look.  "Um, you do remember who you're talking to?  Besides, we didn't fight at all back then, not until the end, anyway.  And it ain't going to happen.  Ryan really doesn't like her very much and I don't think Cassie really respects him, at least not any more."




Mark shrugged, "You brought it up, so I figured you were ok talking about it. Sorry. I don't think it would work out either, but I don't get why else Cassie would be showing so much interest. Not that I'm any expert on Cassie, or women. I don't really get Star sometimes and I know her better than anybody."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 2, 2006)

"Hey Karen," Anika/Marks says.  "Oh, so Gadget's in Tina's body...and Gilden's in Kal's?"  She shakes her head.  "This is confusing.  Anyway, my point remains.  Gadget's power is her smarts.  Kal's going to have to stay here...Kal is in Gadget's body, right?  And if Gadget comes with to use Tina's powers, she won't be running things back here.  No offense to your guy, Karen, but I don't think he's up to taking her place.  None of us would be."

She shrugs.  "It's not too big a loss to overcome though, I don't think."  She looks over at the trio speaking with each other.  "So that's Gilden talking with Ryan and Cassie?  Huh," she says, wondering what the topic could be.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 2, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen stops her most recent bout of exercises near herself and Anika/Mark, beads of sweat forming on her forehead and breathing heavily from exertion, she was pushing Cassie's body pretty hard, "Actually Gilden's camping in my boyfriend's body and I think Gadget's in Tina's body."




"I hope this gets fixed fast, or we're all going to need name tags."



> She looks a bit puzzled at Cassie and Ryan, "I'm not sure what Cassie wants with Ryan but I think..." she hesitates for a second looking at Mark's body, "Anika's right," she shrugs, "So how are you feeling?" she asks Mark/Karen, she had to admit she looked a little silly in Kal's oversized shirts.




Mark/Karen flexed his crystalline arms a few times, "I think I have the big parts down." _ The parts I'm not missing, anyway._ "But I'd be a lot happier if we were all back in our own bodies...not that it isn't just fine in here but I had a lot of time to get used to my body and break it in..." _Mostly break._ "Are you doing ok, uh, in there?"


----------



## Agamon (Oct 2, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark shrugged, "You brought it up, so I figured you were ok talking about it. Sorry. I don't think it would work out either, but I don't get why else Cassie would be showing so much interest. Not that I'm any expert on Cassie, or women. I don't really get Star sometimes and I know her better than anybody."




"Pfff," Anika waves her hand dismissively at Mark.  "I knew what you meant, I was just kidding," she says with a smile.  Her expression then turns to shock.  "You're not an expert on women?  I would never have guessed!" she teases with a sideways glance to Karen.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 2, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Are you doing ok, uh, in there?"




"Yeah," Anika agrees.  "Those were some nice moves you were pulling off.  Seems like you got used to being more nimble pretty fast."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 2, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Pfff," Anika waves her hand dismissively at Mark.  "I knew what you meant, I was just kidding," she says with a smile.  Her expression then turns to shock.  "You're not an expert on women?  I would never have guessed!" she teases with a sideways glance to Karen.




Mark/Karen laughed, "I only play a woman on life-threatening missions to stop interdimensional generals!"


----------



## Aenion (Oct 2, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Yeah," Anika agrees.  "Those were some nice moves you were pulling off.  Seems like you got used to being more nimble pretty fast."




"Uhm ... thanks," Karen replies, whiping the sweat from her brow, "It's kinda fun to be able to do this," she beams, "I always liked gymnastics, just never got a chance to really train at it," she explains while she tries to control her breathing, "I was pretty much blind without my glasses and  ... well ... I had this mild heart-condition..." she smiles wryly, she grins at Mark, "Don't worry, I think it healed when my heart stopped beating for four months."

She giggles at Mark, "Don't get too used to it, I'm gonna want my body back soon."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 2, 2006)

*The Black Room*

Tina floats towards Ryan and Cassie, “So what are we talking about over here?  Seems pretty interesting that Cassie is actually spending time talking to my man after swearing up and down that she could not stand him… but then again I always thought you were a freak.”

Tina cocks her, well Tim’s head, “Besides if you are the beacon of Hope around here we are all doomed.”

Gadget punches stuff laughing, “Wow this is soooo cool.  I mean I can actually break stuff, well I could before but this is amazing.  Oh… but poor Kal, he is stuck in my not so strong body.”

*Kelly*

_Behind the Mirror_

“Do you think she is really important Doctor?” the male assistant asks the disfigured Doctor.

“Perhaps, perhaps not but she is worth more to us alive then dead, and we don’t need her here in the project.  We have her blood samples, we have her mother and perhaps more importantly Tommy McKain.  Prepare her for extraction, she is no longer useful, we can track her at our leisure,” the Doctor replies.

_Other side of the Mirror_

There is silence for a long moment.  Then she hears the sound of gas… and then there is blackness.

When she wakes up she is lying in the ground, snow covers the ground and there are trees all around.  She is alone and it is dark, there is no collar on her neck, and she is clothes in the clothes she was wearing before she was abducted.


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 2, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aya nods, “Just take it easy, you wear the body suit, and it interfaces with the armor and then from there you are golden.  It can enhance your strength, improve your senses; and well obviously give you powered flight.”
> 
> She shrugs, “It is easy, point and click for the cannon, and the armor should offer a high level of protection from the elements, small arms fire, and well anything else that wants a piece of my beautiful body.  Try not to get it too damaged, without that suit you will be very vulnerable, just a normal human and all.”




She chuckled a bit and listened to what she had to say, "Well ... for the most part, I'm a normal human as well. I mean, without my telekinetic abilities, I'm little more than a cripple in a wheelchair that is resistant to a variety of things and I heal faster. That's about all."

She sighed, "In ways ... this reminds me of back before ... its not easy. It brings back memories."

She shook her head, trying to shove aside old, and obviously unpleasant memories.

"I'm trying to be more social Aya. Believe me, it's just ... I'm not ... good with people. Even if this was just a joke of Chaos', it's having some good effects. It's forcing me to interact."

She frowned, "This is between you, me, and the wall. A number of the scars on my body are ... "   she lowers her voice,  "self inflicted. But I don't do that anymore. I'm trying to cope. It's not easy."

She forced a smile, but its obvious she's not comfortable interacting like this, "No time to worry about that. I've got bigger fish to fry. And don't worry, I don't have a death wish or anything. I want to be back in my body as much as anyone. Besides ..."

There is a hard look in her eyes, "I made Jean a promise. And someone is going to make me carry through on it. May the gods have mercy on him, for I certainly won't."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 2, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> She chuckled a bit and listened to what she had to say, "Well ... for the most part, I'm a normal human as well. I mean, without my telekinetic abilities, I'm little more than a cripple in a wheelchair that is resistant to a variety of things and I heal faster. That's about all."



"Well that would make you more then an ordinary human, right?" Aya replies.


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> "I'm trying to be more social Aya. Believe me, it's just ... I'm not ... good with people. Even if this was just a joke of Chaos', it's having some good effects. It's forcing me to interact."



"I can agree there, on both accounts," she smirks.


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> She frowned, "This is between you, me, and the wall. A number of the scars on my body are ... "   she lowers her voice,  "self inflicted. But I don't do that anymore. I'm trying to cope. It's not easy."



Aya looks away warily... "Okay... good."


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> She forced a smile, but its obvious she's not comfortable interacting like this, "No time to worry about that. I've got bigger fish to fry. And don't worry, I don't have a death wish or anything. I want to be back in my body as much as anyone. Besides ..."



Aya nods, "I like my body so yeah... that makes me feel better."


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> There is a hard look in her eyes, "I made Jean a promise. And someone is going to make me carry through on it. May the gods have mercy on him, for I certainly won't."



Aya nods, "Okay... well I hope that works out for you, let's stay focused on not getting killed by Genocide."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Black Room*
> 
> Tina floats towards Ryan and Cassie, “So what are we talking about over here?  Seems pretty interesting that Cassie is actually spending time talking to my man after swearing up and down that she could not stand him… but then again I always thought you were a freak.”
> 
> Tina cocks her, well Tim’s head, “Besides if you are the beacon of Hope around here we are all doomed.”




"*Your* man?," Ryan/Anika asks with a smile. "Cassie and I were just discussing the usual...fashion, football, vintage cars, Overseer's dating habits, the nature of Eternals. You know, the usual. So are you wowed by the sheer power of Tim's ability to pick stuff up without using his hands? Even if it's on the top shelf?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 2, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "*Your* man?," Ryan/Anika asks with a smile. "Cassie and I were just discussing the usual...fashion, football, vintage cars, Overseer's dating habits, the nature of Eternals. You know, the usual. So are you wowed by the sheer power of Tim's ability to pick stuff up without using his hands? Even if it's on the top shelf?"



“It is a little weird having this phantom limb thing going on,” Tina replies.  She lifts an object about seven feet away, motorcycle and then casually tosses it through a window, “a lot of power if you really want to hurt someone.  Not as fun as breaking stuff with my fists, but not bad.  I could get used to flying around.”

She lets her legs dangle, “Useful, but not sure how much they will be on Genocide.  But I can pretty much grab anything I can see.”


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 2, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Well that would make you more then an ordinary human, right?" Aya replies.
> 
> Aya nods, "I like my body so yeah... that makes me feel better."
> 
> Aya nods, "Okay... well I hope that works out for you, let's stay focused on not getting killed by Genocide."




She grinned, "Well, I'm sure a lot of guys like your body as well."

She quickly blushes, "Not that I've inspected it or anything! I mean, outside of putting clothes on this morning, and _not_ looking, I havent done anything with this body!"

Realizing she was digging a deep hole she returned to the topic at hand quickly, hoping to avoid another faux paus, "And I know how to focus. Just that extra drive to get this done with helps. You're talking to a guy who knows how to focus. Had to learn that long ago. Hope Tina doesnt accidentally lash out at anyone in anger with her extra limbs."

She looks embarassed, "I destroyed a small car that way once."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 2, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> She giggles at Mark, "Don't get too used to it, I'm gonna want my body back soon."




"I want mine back right now. I can afford to buy all new swimsuits, but I like the ones I have."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 2, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> She grinned, "Well, I'm sure a lot of guys like your body as well."
> 
> She quickly blushes, "Not that I've inspected it or anything! I mean, outside of putting clothes on this morning, and _not_ looking, I havent done anything with this body!"
> 
> ...



 "Collateral damage is my middle name," she shrugs, "And yeah I know you look at my body, it is nice to look at.  I am a perfect ten."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 2, 2006)

Kelly woke in the snow, feeling the cold and wet against her face.  The blonde girl rolled over, making the back of her clothes just as wet as the front while she struggled to sit up and look around.  First left and then right, Kelly looked around franticly for her mom and Tommy hoping that they'd be with her wherever it is that she was.  The firl rose, thankfully not noticing the bitter chill of the wind against her wet clothes and skin.  "Mom?  Tommy?"  she called out, letting that chill wind lift her from the snow covered ground, wanting to see as much as she could.  Kelly floated up to a 100 feet before flying around in search of her mom, or Tommy, or any landmark, or indication of where anything was.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 2, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly woke in the snow, feeling the cold and wet against her face.  The blonde girl rolled over, making the back of her clothes just as wet as the front while she struggled to sit up and look around.  First left and then right, Kelly looked around franticly for her mom and Tommy hoping that they'd be with her wherever it is that she was.  The firl rose, thankfully not noticing the bitter chill of the wind against her wet clothes and skin.  "Mom?  Tommy?"  she called out, letting that chill wind lift her from the snow covered ground, wanting to see as much as she could.  Kelly floated up to a 100 feet before flying around in search of her mom, or Tommy, or any landmark, or indication of where anything was.



 She gets up above the tree line and can see some lights in the distance, the makings of a small town, as she gets closer.  The lights are mostly an on-ramp truck stop with an all-night diner, a cheap motel and a gas station.  Every now and then she can see cars pass by on a highway and there is a sign that says New York is some 120 miles south.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 2, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Black Room*
> 
> Tina floats towards Ryan and Cassie, “So what are we talking about over here?  Seems pretty interesting that Cassie is actually spending time talking to my man after swearing up and down that she could not stand him… but then again I always thought you were a freak.”
> 
> ...




Cassie looks at Tina and walks away, not even bothering to comment. Clearly he doesn't want to be bothered talking/arguing with Ryan's newest Signifigant other.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “It is a little weird having this phantom limb thing going on,” Tina replies.  She lifts an object about seven feet away, motorcycle and then casually tosses it through a window, “a lot of power if you really want to hurt someone.  Not as fun as breaking stuff with my fists, but not bad.  I could get used to flying around.”
> 
> She lets her legs dangle, “Useful, but not sure how much they will be on Genocide.  But I can pretty much grab anything I can see.”




Ryan glances at Cassie/Ryan as she departs. "Aww, I think you scared her away. Maybe we can get some grenades or something to toss around. That would be pretty cool. Me, I just got sucked through a damn portal and beaten up by the dark elder beings that Anika apparently worships, so I'm not too keen on trying out my new set of powers right now."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 2, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie looks at Tina and walks away, not even bothering to comment. Clearly he doesn't want to be bothered talking/arguing with Ryan's newest Signifigant other.



 Tina grins, “Wow… let me guess you are going to get all obsessive and passive aggressive with me now?  Trust me I don’t do women… chica.  Ryan, what is her deal?” she turns to Ryan in Anika’s body, “Was she actually being nice to you… or what?”


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2006)

"Yeah, she kind of was. We apologized, yadda yadda yadda, and she started talking about how she's the reincarnation of some Eternal and Overseer's sob story. I kind of get the feeling that she wanted something from me, but then again, maybe not."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 2, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Yeah, she kind of was. We apologized, yadda yadda yadda, and she started talking about how she's the reincarnation of some Eternal and Overseer's sob story. I kind of get the feeling that she wanted something from me, but then again, maybe not."



 "She wants you," Tina replies matter of factly.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2006)

"She...what? Cassie wants me? Tina, that's crazy. I think she's just stopped her policy of irrational hatred. Why do you think she wants me?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 3, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "She...what? Cassie wants me? Tina, that's crazy. I think she's just stopped her policy of irrational hatred. Why do you think she wants me?"



 “Well besides you being cute, Cassie can’t seem to stay away from you.  From what I hear all she ever tries to do is talk to you and seek your approval or some crap.  She goes to some strange lengths just to be liked by you… I mean she hates you so much and then today she is sitting here having a pleasant conversation… or trying.  Plus she ran off with her tail between her legs when I came around,” Tina replies.

“She is just lucky I don’t take her as a serious threat,” Tina adds watching Cassie retreat, “because I would hate to have to punch you in the face.”


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 3, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> She gets up above the tree line and can see some lights in the distance, the makings of a small town, as she gets closer.  The lights are mostly an on-ramp truck stop with an all-night diner, a cheap motel and a gas station.  Every now and then she can see cars pass by on a highway and there is a sign that says New York is some 120 miles south.




Kelly flew on towards the town, forlornly hoping that her mom or Tommy would be there waiting.  She knew they wouldn't, that those creeps at CHIMERA had her mom and maybe Tommy, and that they wouldn't let her go until she made them some kind of super elites.  She had to tell someone, the only problem was who she could possibly tell.  _The UNJE are probably still mad at me for spilling the beans about Overseer and Dad and Cardinal.  They'll probably believe me since they know I don't lie, but they might not help.  God, what am I going to do?  Mom and Tommy were the only people I had left.  What am I going to do?  _ the young popstar wondered as she floated into the town.

Closing her eyes, the girl willed her body to merge with the global weather system, willing her body to reform at the academy.  At first it appeared to work, she felt her body seperating but when it was time to reform, it didn't want to happen, all the parts of her kept sliding apart instead of coming together.  The girl could herself drifting further and further apart as if she were sand on a breeze.  Being pulled in so many different directions hurt, and it took all of her rather limited concentration not to simply disolve.  With an effort of will Kelly formed an image of herself in her mind and forced all of the pieces back together, leaving her kneeling in the snow of the unnamed truckstop.

Gasping for breath the girl floundered through the snow and into the diner where she came down crouching on her knees shivering out of exertion and fright as opposed to what would easily be assumable of a girl wearing snow-soaked cotton pants and a tank top in the middle of the winter snow.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 3, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Gasping for breath the girl floundered through the snow and into the diner where she came down crouching on her knees shivering out of exertion and fright as opposed to what would easily be assumable of a girl wearing snow-soaked cotton pants and a tank top in the middle of the winter snow.



“Missy?” a woman asks, she is older, in her late forties.  She walks towards Kelly, “Missy, are you okay?  You should not be out in this weather like that, are you okay?”

She kneels down and offers Kelly her jacket, “Missy lets get you inside; you are shivering from the cold.”

If Kelly did not know better she would have thought it was Nightchild’s grandmother.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 3, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "I want mine back right now. I can afford to buy all new swimsuits, but I like the ones I have."




"Yeah. well, Chaos isn't going to be that forgiving, so let's just make the best of it," Anika/Mark says.  She smiles before zooming off to get some practice with her speed.  She quickly begins to get the hang of it, despite not getting used to the feeling of moving so fast.  The problem with being so fast though, is that, even trying things repititiously, she's pretty much done in less than a minute.

It's at that point she remembers Sami.  The thought of him running into Ryan was not a happy one.  She pauses a moment with Mark and Karen, saying, "I'm done here, I'll see you in a bit."

She then leaves the Black Room and asks SARAH, "SARAH, where is Sami right now?"


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 3, 2006)

> “Missy?” a woman asks, she is older, in her late forties. She walks towards Kelly, “Missy, are you okay? You should not be out in this weather like that, are you okay?”
> 
> She kneels down and offers Kelly her jacket, “Missy lets get you inside; you are shivering from the cold.”




"No...no, I'm not ok, I woke up in the snow out in a field a little bit away from here, I came towards all the lights.  Can I use the phone?  I don't have any money or anything, I was kidnapped and this is everything I have..."   Kelly tells the woman, gratefully accepting the jacket, not because she was cold, but to be able to hold a tangible piece of kindness.  The short haired blonde girl drew the coat around her sholders hugging it in tight.  She hadn't planned to spill the beans to the first person she saw, but, the whatever had happened with trying to teleport had totally rattled her on top of everything else, and then the woman being nice to her.   She lets the woman lead her inside.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 3, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Well besides you being cute, Cassie can’t seem to stay away from you.  From what I hear all she ever tries to do is talk to you and seek your approval or some crap.  She goes to some strange lengths just to be liked by you… I mean she hates you so much and then today she is sitting here having a pleasant conversation… or trying.  Plus she ran off with her tail between her legs when I came around,” Tina replies.
> 
> “She is just lucky I don’t take her as a serious threat,” Tina adds watching Cassie retreat, “because I would hate to have to punch you in the face.”




"Okay, so you've established that Cassie is crazy. Somehow, I don't think that in our current situation, she would be flirting with Anika's body. Kal...I mean, Gilden, you were listening. Back me up here."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 3, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Okay, so you've established that Cassie is crazy. Somehow, I don't think that in our current situation, she would be flirting with Anika's body. Kal...I mean, Gilden, you were listening. Back me up here."




Gilden/Kal pauses a moment glancing between the two students for a moment. "Quite, she was insistant that Captain Comet's powers choose Ryan for a reason and that he had untapped leadership ability."


----------



## Aenion (Oct 3, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "I want mine back right now. I can afford to buy all new swimsuits, but I like the ones I have."




"I don't float remember?" Karen jokes, looking around the room at the other training students, "I think this is gonna be good for everyone, Timothy is finally talking to Aya, that's Aya in Gilden's body right? Gadget seems to be having fun. Even Ryan and Cassie seem to have burried the hatchet for now," she pauzes looking at Gilden/Kal and Kal/Gadget and frowns, _Kal was so looking forward to do this..._ She nods at Anika when she leaves.

"Excuse me," Karen walks off towards Kal/Gadget, "Hey honey, how are you feeling?" she asks, sounding a bit concerned.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 3, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Excuse me," Karen walks off towards Kal/Gadget, "Hey honey, how are you feeling?" she asks, sounding a bit concerned.



Kal shrugs, “I am fine, just got to take the good with the bad, you know.  Not exactly what I had in mind for a big fight.  But I just want the team to be successful, and my body is simple to use, find something to hit and hit it really hard.”

*Anika*

SARAH tells Anika that Sami is in the courtyard reading.  She finds him there and he looks up, “Hey Mark, don’t you guys have a big mission today?”

*Kelly*

The old woman gasps, “My word,” she helps Kelly inside, as she fumbles for her cell phone, “is there anyone you need to call?  The authorities?  Your family?  Are you alright?  What is your name?”

She looks frantic, “Frankie call the sheriff this girl was kidnapped.”

Frankie a large round man with a dirty apron looks at Kelly and then nods, “Sure thing Esther, hey get the girl some hot chocolate and a plate of food.”

Esther leads her to a booth and people all stare at Kelly, though not accusingly just shocked at the allegations and her current state of dress and distress.  A waitress brings her a cup of hot cocoa and plate of food, greasy eggs, bacon, sausage and biscuits with grits.  Esther sighs, “They didn’t hurt you did they, did they leave you just like that… what kind of sick people would do that.”


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 3, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Collateral damage is my middle name," she shrugs, "And yeah I know you look at my body, it is nice to look at.  I am a perfect ten."




She rolled her eyes and laughed a bit, "I may look, as I'm sure all guys do, but ... I'm not ready to even think about dating. Still trying to deal with my feelings for Jean."

She slipped into the armor(assuming its present) and began to get a feel for basic movement. 

"You're right, its almost like a second skin in ways. I still prefer my body, nothing like the feel of air against skin during free fall. The suit just can't compare, but at least I'll be able to handle the flight, if not the speed, easily enough."

She did a couple of jumps, kicks, backflips and the like before she began to even look at the sensory package, "Nice package. Surprised you don't have _see through clothing_ as an option."

She's grinning inside the helmet at the obviously bad joke.

"Let's see how the weaponry works."

She aimed at a nearby brick wall, and paying attention to the HUD, opened fire, demolishing it in seconds with half a dozen quick shots.

"Nice, very nice. Surprised you don't have a wider variety of weapon systems in here. Might want to consider having Gadget look the suit over and do some upgrades. Nothing like pulling out a new weapon system to use against a guy who thinks he knows the specs on your suit, right?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 3, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Gilden/Kal pauses a moment glancing between the two students for a moment. "Quite, she was insistant that Captain Comet's powers choose Ryan for a reason and that he had untapped leadership ability."




_That's not helping. Screw you, Legolas._

"Trust me, Tina, none of us were getting that vibe at all. I suspect that in twenty four hours she'll be throwing knives at my picture once more. So, Gilden, are the creepy things even mentioned in any of your antique books?"


----------



## Aenion (Oct 3, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal shrugs, “I am fine, just got to take the good with the bad, you know.  Not exactly what I had in mind for a big fight.  But I just want the team to be successful, and my body is simple to use, find something to hit and hit it really hard.”




Karen sits down next to him, her, him, gah! "I'm sorry, I know you were kinda looking forward to doing this," she smiles wryly, "It sucks that Chaos, or whoever, pulled this on us today. Hitting stuff hard is easy, but knowing when or where to hit, is a lot harder," she smiles mischievously as she continues in a whisper, "Besides there are ways Gilden probably doesn't even know how to use your body in..." she blushes a bit at her own words, remembering whose bodies they were in, "Maybe when this is over and we got our own bodies back, we could get out of here for a few days? I could use a vacation. If the Institute allows us to anyway..."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 3, 2006)

Mark let Karen go and did his best to practice her powers, fighting annoyance at how long it took her heavy body to respond. _She really is solid stone. I feel like I'm riding around in a tank. I want my fast body back. And my penis._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 3, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _That's not helping. Screw you, Legolas._
> 
> "Trust me, Tina, none of us were getting that vibe at all. I suspect that in twenty four hours she'll be throwing knives at my picture once more. So, Gilden, are the creepy things even mentioned in any of your antique books?"



Tina shrugs, “I know what I saw.”

*Karen*

Kal replies, “I am not too worried, I know we can do this.”  He think on what she says, “I think that would be interesting, I would love to see what the United States looks like, I mean if this place is so high tech, I can only wonder what my home looks like… well you know what I mean.”

*Tim*

“Yeah, Gadget wants to add all kinds of crazy stuff to it,” she shrugs.  Aya looks over her suit, “But I have been looking at some of the stuff they have here and I think I will probably do some upgrades after this mission, with Gadget’s help.  Just to keep up with the Legacy big boys.”

“But with how simple it is, you should not have a problem getting this thing to run smooth,” Aya smirks, “I would stay mobile against Genocide, and not get close.  Getting close would be bad.”


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 3, 2006)

"My head hurts, and I'm really nautious, but I think I'm ok...mostly...ugh."  Kelly says, getting a wiff of the food on her thankfully empty stomach.  The way her body felt after barely being pulled back together, and possibly a reaction to the gas was making her stomach delicate, and the smell of the greasy food wasn't doing her any favors.  "No family to call they have my mom.  Just call the police, and  um...I guess you don't have the number for American Freedom do you?  This is more their thing then the police.  My name's Kelly."   Kelly tells the woman who probably only looked like Charlie's Grandma because she was feeling out of it.

Kelly gratefully let herself be led over to the booth, and took a seat, although the girl blanched at the sight of the plate in front of her.  "No...they didn't hurt me, physically.  They have my mom though.  I woke up just like this out in that field over there, well, not exactly, my back got wet when I rolled over in the snow...umm do you think I could try and call where my dad is staying?  Its out of the country, but I can pay you back, I promise.  He is with the UNJE, they would know what to do."  Kelly asks the woman who she assumed was the owner's wife or the hostess or something.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 3, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Kal replies, “I am not too worried, I know we can do this.”  He think on what she says, “I think that would be interesting, I would love to see what the United States looks like, I mean if this place is so high tech, I can only wonder what my home looks like… well you know what I mean.”




"I think I do," Karen nods, smiling, "We could make it a roadtrip or something, do some sightseeing. Maybe visit my parents ... if you want to anyway, she adds quickly, "we don't really have to, I don't think dad is really ready for me dating anyone." This was clearly an exageration, she seemed a bit nervous about the idea of introducing him to her parents, they knew she was dating Kal and approved. Though if they would approve of them staying in one room, was another matter.


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 3, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Yeah, Gadget wants to add all kinds of crazy stuff to it,” she shrugs.  Aya looks over her suit, “But I have been looking at some of the stuff they have here and I think I will probably do some upgrades after this mission, with Gadget’s help.  Just to keep up with the Legacy big boys.”
> 
> “But with how simple it is, you should not have a problem getting this thing to run smooth,” Aya smirks, “I would stay mobile against Genocide, and not get close.  Getting close would be bad.”




"I know about the downsides of getting up close. I was in a martial arts tournament not too long ago. This guy handed my butt to me, an Elite, just like me. Well, not just like, but anyway. Even with me using my powers, he demonstrated just how dangerous it can be to be up close and personal. Range is the key, just like I told Tina. Just have to make sure I don't hit anyone with friendly fire."

She continued working on movement, more with aerial maneuvers than anything, which she seems quite good at, which is no surprise.

"It's different, the flight systems, but its close enough I can utilize similar tricks. You ever done a stall and just nose dived? And then pulled out at the last instant before you hit ground? That is a blast, let me tell you."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 3, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> She continued working on movement, more with aerial maneuvers than anything, which she seems quite good at, which is no surprise.
> 
> "It's different, the flight systems, but its close enough I can utilize similar tricks. You ever done a stall and just nose dived? And then pulled out at the last instant before you hit ground? That is a blast, let me tell you."



“Whoa… whoa… whoa… no, I have never done something as crazy as that on purpose.  I rather not tempt fate until I absolutely have to.  I got better things to do with my time,” she smirks.

“So what are these feelings you need to sort out with Jean?” Aya asks.

*Karen*

“Just tell daddy you are dating the God of Strength,” Kal smirks, “Not many people can turn that down, right?”

*Kelly*

Esther nods, “We got the sheriff on the way, but I don’t think we have the number for American Freedom.  Once the sheriff gets here he can help you, I am sure.”

_It should be noted that no elite team is on call like the police, national or city backed teams are like SWAT, they get called in by official authorities.  Not by private citizens._

“Well Kelly sure, your father must be a powerful man if he works for the UNJE,” Esther replies handing her cell phone off to Kelly, “call who you need to call child.”


----------



## Mimic (Oct 4, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Trust me, Tina, none of us were getting that vibe at all. I suspect that in twenty four hours she'll be throwing knives at my picture once more. So, Gilden, are the creepy things even mentioned in any of your antique books?"




Gilden shrugs "I have heard about entities like that. They are old and exceedingly powerfull, they are supposed to live outside the known realities."




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tina shrugs, “I know what I saw.”




"I must confess that I thought that as well Tina, but from the conversation that they had I can honestly say that I believe Cassie has no romantic feeling for Ryan. She does seem to think that he has been picked out by Captain Comet's power for a reason, which would explain her fixation on him. Now if you will excuse me, I still have to instruct Aya on how to use my powers." He turns and heads over to where he/she is. "You should continue to practise the spells I showed you, they can be difficult to master, especially in the heat of moment."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH tells Anika that Sami is in the courtyard reading.  She finds him there and he looks up, “Hey Mark, don’t you guys have a big mission today?”




"Um, hi.  Yeah, there is a big mission, but I needed to talk to you," Anika/Mark says, suddenly very uncomfortable and wondering why she decided to do this.  "Sooo...you know how weird stuff keeps happening around here?  Well, a lot of it isn't so weird to some of us anymore, but...something really strange happened early this morning while we were sleeping."

She sighs.  "Okay, I need to just get to the point.  And no, before you ask, this isn't a joke.  I look like Mark, but I'm not Mark.  I'm Anika.  I'm stuck in his body...."  She pauses to let it sink in.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 4, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> She sighs.  "Okay, I need to just get to the point.  And no, before you ask, this isn't a joke.  I look like Mark, but I'm not Mark.  I'm Anika.  I'm stuck in his body...."  She pauses to let it sink in.



Sami blinks closing his book, Paradise Lost.  He looks up with a smirk speaking in Swedish, “Well okay if this is not a joke then how did this happen; I mean strange things have happened…. But wow… Anika?”

He shakes his head, “This is above and beyond weird…”

*Gilden & Tim*

Aya rolls her eyes, “All this practice and arcane theory, and hocus pocus is totally dull.”  She starts practice again, making slow progress, but progress nonetheless with Gilden’s abilities.  “That is totally unfair that you get Kal’s body… I should be in Kal’s body, all that muscle… but no I get stuck in your body.”

She floats, “Gilden can’t you like use a spell to undo this?”


----------



## Agamon (Oct 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sami blinks closing his book, Paradise Lost.  He looks up with a smirk speaking in Swedish, “Well okay if this is not a joke then how did this happen; I mean strange things have happened…. But wow… Anika?”
> 
> He shakes his head, “This is above and beyond weird…”




Anika/Mark looks at Sami, wincing a bit.  "Yeah, tell me about it," she replies in Swedish.  "We're not absolutely sure how it happened, but we think a powerful being called Chaos, who, obviously, gets off on creating havoc.  We figure he wants us to do the mission like this before he'll fix it.  At least, I hope so.

"I needed to tell you before you ran into Ryan...um, Ryan in my body."  She shakes her own head...well, not really her own.  "This is rediculous.  You're probably getting really tired of all of this," she says, looking a little downcast.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 4, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika/Mark looks at Sami, wincing a bit.  "Yeah, tell me about it," she replies in Swedish.  "We're not absolutely sure how it happened, but we think a powerful being called Chaos, who, obviously, gets off on creating havoc.  We figure he wants us to do the mission like this before he'll fix it.  At least, I hope so.




"Is he like a god?" Sami replies.


			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "I needed to tell you before you ran into Ryan...um, Ryan in my body."






			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> She shakes her own head...well, not really her own.  "This is rediculous.  You're probably getting really tired of all of this," she says, looking a little downcast.



“I have learned to live with the interesting changes,” Sami smirks, “and if Ryan is you, then wow, he looks beautiful!  You don’t mind if me and him…”

Sami laughs, “I am just joking.”


----------



## Agamon (Oct 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Is he like a god?" Sami replies.




"More like a punk kid with too much power," Anika repsonds.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I have learned to live with the interesting changes,” Sami smirks, “and if Ryan is you, then wow, he looks beautiful!  You don’t mind if me and him…”
> 
> Sami laughs, “I am just joking.”




Anika smriks, happy the stupidity hasn't gotten to him yet.  "You better be."  She brightens up considerably suddenly.  "Speaking of Ryan and gods, he tried using my powers and they told him it was angering them and they wanted me back in my body.  They actually talked to him.  Can you believe that?  As soon as I get back where I belong, I'm going to try and communicate with them.  It's not fair he gets to talk to them and I don't."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 4, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika smriks, happy the stupidity hasn't gotten to him yet.  "You better be."  She brightens up considerably suddenly.  "Speaking of Ryan and gods, he tried using my powers and they told him it was angering them and they wanted me back in my body.  They actually talked to him.  Can you believe that?  As soon as I get back where I belong, I'm going to try and communicate with them.  It's not fair he gets to talk to them and I don't."



“Do you think you can contact them?  What were the gods like?” Sami asks.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Esther nods, “We got the sheriff on the way, but I don’t think we have the number for American Freedom.  Once the sheriff gets here he can help you, I am sure.”




"Thank you for being so nice to me."   Kelly says, pulling the coat tight around her and giving the woman a smile, not much of one since she was still a little green around the gills, but it was still a smile.  The blonde girl took a sip of the hot cocoa, and then gives the woman another smile before ruffling her recently clipped hair.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Well Kelly sure, your father must be a powerful man if he works for the UNJE,” Esther replies handing her cell phone off to Kelly, “call who you need to call child.”




Kelly sighs at the observations about her father.  "He doesn't exactly work for the UNJE, not really.  He's just at the Mudaba Adin Academy right now.  I'm going to call the school and try to talk to Paragon since he and my mom and dad know each other.  They kidnapped my mom and me because she's an elite and they want to make her do something for them.  They wanted me because they wanted to force her to do it."  Kelly says.  She accepts the cellphone and dials the number for the institute, and then Jun Min's extension, hoping she would be able to help.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 4, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Thank you for being so nice to me."   Kelly says, pulling the coat tight around her and giving the woman a smile, not much of one since she was still a little green around the gills, but it was still a smile.  The blonde girl took a sip of the hot cocoa, and then gives the woman another smile before ruffling her recently clipped hair.



"Kelly, think nothing of it," Esther replies.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly sighs at the observations about her father.  "He doesn't exactly work for the UNJE, not really.  He's just at the Mudaba Adin Academy right now.  I'm going to call the school and try to talk to Paragon since he and my mom and dad know each other.  They kidnapped my mom and me because she's an elite and they want to make her do something for them.  They wanted me because they wanted to force her to do it."  Kelly says.  She accepts the cellphone and dials the number for the institute, and then Jun Min's extension, hoping she would be able to help.



Esther shakes her head, “I am so sorry Kelly.”

She gets through and Jun Min finally picks up with no delay for such a long distance call.  She sounds surprised, “Kelly, are you okay?  I thought you were still recovering in the hospital?”


----------



## Agamon (Oct 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Do you think you can contact them?  What were the gods like?” Sami asks.




"Well," Anika says, pausing to think a moment.  "He said they were angry, really angry.  They hurt him, he was bleeding and they threatened to kill him.  I don't think they liked being tricked.  He said they spoke a 'weird' language he thought might be swedish.  It was probably runic swedish, we'd have a bit of trouble understanding them.  But they spoke some broken english.  And he couldn't see them, it was just a dark void where they spoke to him.  But, like I said, they were trying to scare him.  I doubt they'd actually kill him, as that would kill my body, and they seemed anxious for me to come back."

She shrugs.  "I dunno.  I'm going by what he told me.  And now that I know I can contact them, I'm sure going to try.  I learned some things helping Gilden summon that demon."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 4, 2006)

"No...no, I'm not at the hospital.  I was kidnapped...they took mom too, and I don't know about what happened to Tommy either, they were there with me when the guys from CHIMERA came in, they used some kind of gas to knock all of us out...can I talk to Paragon?  Its important, they said they wanted to use mom to do something, he knows what she can do, and its a really really not good thing that they want."  Kelly tells the friendly teacher all in a rush.

"I...I tried to go to the school but my power didn't work right... it felt like I was coming apart.  I don't know what to do, and I'm really feeling horrible, could I have been allergic to the gas or something?  I just don't know what to do, and I kind of think that it might be over the head of the sheriff unless he has experience with people that go around kidnapping elites."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 4, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "No...no, I'm not at the hospital.  I was kidnapped...they took mom too, and I don't know about what happened to Tommy either, they were there with me when the guys from CHIMERA came in, they used some kind of gas to knock all of us out...can I talk to Paragon?  Its important, they said they wanted to use mom to do something, he knows what she can do, and its a really really not good thing that they want."  Kelly tells the friendly teacher all in a rush.
> 
> "I...I tried to go to the school but my power didn't work right... it felt like I was coming apart.  I don't know what to do, and I'm really feeling horrible, could I have been allergic to the gas or something?  I just don't know what to do, and I kind of think that it might be over the head of the sheriff unless he has experience with people that go around kidnapping elites."



Jun Min listens, “Alright calm down, I will put you through to Paragon.”

There is a brief pause and then Paragon picks up the line, “Kelly; I understand you are in a bit of a bind.  I will contact the United States authorities.  But there is little else I can do on your  behalf, you are outside of UNJE jurisdiction.”

*Anika*

Sami stands, “Okay well… just be careful whatever you do.  I don’t want you to get hurt.”


----------



## Aenion (Oct 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> “Just tell daddy you are dating the God of Strength,” Kal smirks, “Not many people can turn that down, right?”




Karen giggles and gives him ... Gadget's body a gentle squeeze, "I think you'll get along great with dad. He used to be a cop you know? And he loves football... well sports anyway... maybe we can even catch a game if you want?"


----------



## Mimic (Oct 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “That is totally unfair that you get Kal’s body… I should be in Kal’s body, all that muscle… but no I get stuck in your body.”
> 
> She floats, “Gilden can’t you like use a spell to undo this?”




"Trust me, the fact that you are in my body fills me with dread and the faster you get out of it the happier I will be and in order for that to happen you must continue to practise."  He nods approvingly as she/he rises into the air.

"Its not that simple, Kal's body can not cast the needed spells. Besides I doubt I would be able to reverse what Chaos has done. Only he or another Eternal could do that."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 4, 2006)

> Jun Min listens, “Alright calm down, I will put you through to Paragon.”
> 
> There is a brief pause and then Paragon picks up the line, “Kelly; I understand you are in a bit of a bind. I will contact the United States authorities. But there is little else I can do on your behalf, you are outside of UNJE jurisdiction.”




"I...I really don't think I can calm down right now.  Legion Killed dad, and now some crazy people have my mom and Tommy, and they're really all I have left.  I don't know what to do."  the girl tells the teacher.  Kelly gives a sigh of relief when Jun Min said she was going to get Paragon for her, he might not have been her most favorite person, but he did know how to get results.  "Thanks Jun Min."

"A bit of a bind?" Kelly repeats blinking.  Shaking her head softly in amazement as he goes on, Kelly cups her hand over the receiver so she can't be heard by anyone else.  "They kidnapped me and mom because they wanted her to work on creating super elites for them...they knew all about me and her.  They seemed to think that because mom made the nanites that stabilize elite's bodies that my body has some extra special nanites or something too.  I don't care about that...I just want mom and Tommy back, is there anything you can do to help?  Anything at all?" Kelly pleads, she had hoped that telling him all the stuff she knew about Chimera would make him want to help her more.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 4, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "A bit of a bind?" Kelly repeats blinking.  Shaking her head softly in amazement as he goes on, Kelly cups her hand over the receiver so she can't be heard by anyone else.  "They kidnapped me and mom because they wanted her to work on creating super elites for them...they knew all about me and her.  They seemed to think that because mom made the nanites that stabilize elite's bodies that my body has some extra special nanites or something too.  I don't care about that...I just want mom and Tommy back, is there anything you can do to help?  Anything at all?" Kelly pleads, she had hoped that telling him all the stuff she knew about Chimera would make him want to help her more.



Paragon pauses, “Interesting but the United States is outside of my jurisdiction and despite how important this may be to you; I will not risk an international incident on your behalf.  I believe the UNJE has gone above and beyond its obligations to you.”

“I will contact American Freedom’s staff and pass this information off to them.  You have my condolences Kelly, but you will have to deal with this on your own.  Goodbye.”

The line goes dead.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 4, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen giggles and gives him ... Gadget's body a gentle squeeze, "I think you'll get along great with dad. He used to be a cop you know? And he loves football... well sports anyway... maybe we can even catch a game if you want?"



“If he likes football then we can definitely get along,” Kal replies, “and a cop?  Man I can work with this, I mean I am in law enforcement too… sort of… well in another Universe.”

*Gilden & Tim*

“Useless,” Aya replies, “Well what if we are stuck like this forever!  This could totally suck, I have the perfect gown for the dance… and all my money… oh we have to fix this… for all the shoes I could buy!”


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 4, 2006)

"Thank...you?"   Kelly says to the dead line as Paragon hangs up on her.  Looking to be on the verge of tears at Paragon's dismissal, kelly hangs up the cellphone and hands it back to Esther before sliding all the way into the booth putting her back against the wall and hugging her knees into her chest.  _I don't know what to do, I don't know how to deal with this and Paragon and the UNJE wont help even when they know that a person who had help create elites had ben kidnapped by a group of people who wanted to make super elites.  Thats not what the good guys did, the good guys helped people in trouble, and right now mom is in a lot of trouble._

Kelly leaned back and banged her head against the wall softly, as she started to rock back and forth.  "I don't know what to do...I don't know what to do."  she muttered as she rocked, missing her mom, and after Paragon's reply feeling totally alone.   Tears trailed down the beautiful blond girl's face making her look even younger and smaller then her 16 years.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sami stands, “Okay well… just be careful whatever you do.  I don’t want you to get hurt.”




"They wouldn't hurt me, silly, so no worries,"  Anika/Mark says.  "In the meantime, this speed thing is kinda cool.  But wow, Mark's body is not fun to be in.  He was a drug addict, way worse than I ever was.  It's taking a lot for me to ignore his urges. But don't worry, I've got it all under control."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 4, 2006)

*Kelly*

Esther blinks, “Is everything okay?  That did not seem to be the response you were looking for?”

The sheriff arrives; a large man of Hispanic descent.  He is thickly built with a well pressed uniform.  He grimaces looking at Kelly, “Alright Kelly is it?  Wait are you that Kelly Mitchell girl, the Pantheon sympathizer?”

The man sighs, “Sheriff Ortiz, tell me what happened.”

*Anika*

“Well I know they won’t hurt you, but still I just want you to be careful.  It seems like if things can go bad around here they can…” he replies still speaking his native tongue.  He pauses briefly, “Well good luck… okay?”

He puts a hand on ‘her’ shoulder, “Just don’t tempt fate.”


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Whoa… whoa… whoa… no, I have never done something as crazy as that on purpose.  I rather not tempt fate until I absolutely have to.  I got better things to do with my time,” she smirks.
> 
> “So what are these feelings you need to sort out with Jean?” Aya asks.




She grinned, "It's easier when its part of your body, and not external. I know how fast I can pull out of a dive. Though I still love freefall, it's safe, and ... there is something relaxing about it."

She paused at her question about Jean, "She ... she was the one there when my powers first manifested. She was probably the only thing that kept me sane those first three months afterwards. We're about five years apart, but still ..."

She sighed, "It's complex. We live in different worlds. I just have to learn how to deal with that."

She chuckled, "I'm sure if Gilden knew a way, he already would have pulled you aside and discussed it and or attempted it. Just wish I could get my hands around Chaos' throat and throttle him for an answer as to why he did this. I so do *not* look forward to a shower. I seriously doubt he'd leave us like this forever. At least I hope not anyway."


----------



## Aenion (Oct 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “If he likes football then we can definitely get along,” Kal replies, “and a cop?  Man I can work with this, I mean I am in law enforcement too… sort of… well in another Universe.”




"In a way, you're still in law enforcement," Karen says, "Maybe it's not official, but we still kick bad guy butt," she smiles at him, "I think you're gonna get along fine with dad. So I guess we'll go see Olympic City ... it's called San Francisco here, and Chicago? Maybe we could make it a roadtrip? A few days ... and nights, work on that little bug should have it roadworthy, if I can get Gadget's help."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Well I know they won’t hurt you, but still I just want you to be careful.  It seems like if things can go bad around here they can…” he replies still speaking his native tongue.  He pauses briefly, “Well good luck… okay?”
> 
> He puts a hand on ‘her’ shoulder, “Just don’t tempt fate.”




_"Today's mission will be a heck of a lot more risky," _ Anika/Mark thinks, but doesn't say.  "Of course not.  If I thought it was extremely dangerous, I wouldn't bother.  I could learn so much though, I've gotta try.  I should get back with the others, I guess.  I'll look for you when we get back to get something to eat."  She instinctively starts leaning forward for a kiss, but stops, pauses, and instead grabs his hand and shakes it, laughing.  "See you in a little bit," she says taking off for Mark's room.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 4, 2006)

"Hey, everyone," Ryan says, raising his voice so he is clearly audible to everyone in the room. "Looks like we're done playing around. Everyone ready to leave this place and head out to the main event?"


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Esther blinks, “Is everything okay?  That did not seem to be the response you were looking for?”
> 
> The sheriff arrives; a large man of Hispanic descent.  He is thickly built with a well pressed uniform.  He grimaces looking at Kelly, “Alright Kelly is it?  Wait are you that Kelly Mitchell girl, the Pantheon sympathizer?”
> 
> The man sighs, “Sheriff Ortiz, tell me what happened.”




"Paragon, he said that he couldn't help...that the UNJE can't do anything."  Kelly tells Esther sounding surprised and more then a little hurt.  "He said he'd call American Freedom though."  she might have said more, or not, but she was interrupted by the arrival of the sheriff and his insinuation that she was a Pantheon sympathizer.

Sobbing the girl looked up at him, "Why wont anyone believe me when I say I hate Pantheon?"  she asks almost hysterically, she pulls down on the collar of her shirt exposing a good deal of cleavage as well as the two scars from Phase's pistols.  "Do you see these?  This is from where a Pantheon Assassin shot and almost killed me."  she says, releasing the wet cotton and pointing to the burn scars on her face.  "This is from when I tried to stop Metatron from killing that Senator guy. I fell almost 200 feet before Statesman caught me."  she says defensivley before her voice turns bitter.  "What do I have to do before people will believe me that I hate them and want them stopped?  Do they have to kill me first?"  Kelly asks, tears streaming down her face.  After a few moments of sobbing Kelly calmed down enough to tell the sheriff what had happened.

"I was in the hospital in New York City with Mom and Tommy, my boyfriend.  The doctors wanted to keep me in the hospital overnight for observation because of the burns and almost dying from what Metatron did.  We were all sleeping, mom and Tommy because of the jet leg, and me because I was hurt and the anesthisia that they used, or maybe it was the pain killers, I don't know, normally I don't sleep at all...well, we woke up because someone was coming into the room, but this gas thing went off and it knocked Tommy and me out...I guess it maybe knocked mom out too, I don't know, I was out before she was.  "

"The man that came into the room was scared really bad and he seemed to know mom, he called her by her first name and said welcome back to CHIMERA, whatever that is.  He had a really bad burn scar on the whole left side of his face.  When I woke up, I was in a cell, it was really creepy, it was padded and one wall was a huge mirror.  I was wearing some kind of gown instead of the clothes I had been wearing at the hospital, and there was a metal collar around my neck that made my powers not work.  After I woke up that scared doctor guy, or whatever he was came into the room and told me he wanted to make my mom do something for him and that he was gonna use my blood to help her do it.  It was really really creepy."

"After a little while I heard that hissing gas sound again and I passed out, and when I woke up I was lying in a field somewhere around here.  I looked around for mom and Tommy, but I couldn't find them anywhere, and it didn't sound like they were going to want to let mom go.  I saw the lights and I came here, and then they called for you to come."   Kelly told the sheriff, working her thumb around and looking at the healing wound on it.  It hadn't been life-threatening, at least with the nanites, but it had been a lot of blood, and a really really dumb idea.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 4, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _"Today's mission will be a heck of a lot more risky," _ Anika/Mark thinks, but doesn't say.  "Of course not.  If I thought it was extremely dangerous, I wouldn't bother.  I could learn so much though, I've gotta try.  I should get back with the others, I guess.  I'll look for you when we get back to get something to eat."  She instinctively starts leaning forward for a kiss, but stops, pauses, and instead grabs his hand and shakes it, laughing.  "See you in a little bit," she says taking off for Mark's room.



Sami smiles, “I will be here,” he pauses hesitantly and then says, “Just come back safe, and hopefully in your original body.”

“Things are odd enough as is,” he smiles, “but nothing that I can’t get used to… but… well I watched that interview with Kelly and she said some disturbing things… and now I see people saying that elites have a disease?  Is that true, Ani?”

*Kelly*

Sheriff Ortiz takes notes and nods at the end.  “Okay calm down, I don’t care what you believe or what you do, and I will put out a bulletin based on the description of your assailant.”

He puts his fingers to a small ear bud and speaks, ordering an immediate search of the area for Kelly’s attacker.  “I am going to report this into the Federals, this sounds a little bit beyond the capabilities of my department.  But I need you to try to remain calm and give me accurate descriptions of your mother and your boyfriend.”

“If you want I can transport you to the station-,” the Sheriff says.

Esther interrupts, “I think not!  She is no criminal, Sheriff.  This girl has been through an ordeal.”

“This case is going to be high profile, this is Kelly Mitchell.  I don’t think you will be prepared for the circus to come,” the Sheriff sighs.

Esther looks at Kelly, “Well this poor girl needs someone.”

*Karen*

“Road trip, hey if it gets me out of here, I am all for it,” Kal replies, “this place is great and all, but not that great.  I am not  complaining, just like to get out, every now and then.  And this time we can leave the kids at home,” he gestures to Tim with a grin.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sami smiles, “I will be here,” he pauses hesitantly and then says, “Just come back safe, and hopefully in your original body.”
> 
> “Things are odd enough as is,” he smiles, “but nothing that I can’t get used to… but… well I watched that interview with Kelly and she said some disturbing things… and now I see people saying that elites have a disease?  Is that true, Ani?”




_Okay, we can put off the zooming away..._

"A disease...um, I'm not sure I'd call it that.  I don't think there are very many people that know what the actual truth is, but there's been a lot of speculation.  Kelly sure didn't help things...that girl is causing more problems than she set out to solve," Anika/Mark responds.

"Look, I should get going.  Wouldn't it be ironic if I was late for the mission," she tells Sami with a smile, before heading for Mark's room.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 4, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> She grinned, "It's easier when its part of your body, and not external. I know how fast I can pull out of a dive. Though I still love freefall, it's safe, and ... there is something relaxing about it."
> 
> She paused at her question about Jean, "She ... she was the one there when my powers first manifested. She was probably the only thing that kept me sane those first three months afterwards. We're about five years apart, but still ..."
> 
> She sighed, "It's complex. We live in different worlds. I just have to learn how to deal with that."



"So you want this girl to be your girlfriend?" Aya asks.


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> She chuckled, "I'm sure if Gilden knew a way, he already would have pulled you aside and discussed it and or attempted it. Just wish I could get my hands around Chaos' throat and throttle him for an answer as to why he did this. I so do *not* look forward to a shower. I seriously doubt he'd leave us like this forever. At least I hope not anyway."



"Yeah, I am not too thrilled about you having my body either.  You should be excited to hit the showers though, I have a delicious body that looks good in everything... and nothing," she winks.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 4, 2006)

Kelly sighs when the sheriff tells her to calm down and then puts the word out for a search of the area for her attacker.  "I don't think your gonna find him like that.  Project CHIMERA is really organized, or at least they seemed it.  I mean they came into a hospital and kidnapped 3 elites, and they had equipment to nullify powers." she says in agreement with his assessment that this was a bit beyond what he and his people were capable of dealing with.

"Umm...my mom's picture is on the Mitchell Foundation Website, and its all over the web...would that work for a description?  Descriptions can be vague, but well a picture...  Same thing for Tommy...Tommy McCain.  He's the CEO and owner of McCain industries.  I know he has his picture all over too, but if you want descriptions too, I can do that."  she says, giving him her mom's description as well as Tommy's.  Even if it hadn't been about ELites, it definitely would have been kicked up the food chain, both Tommy and her mother were the owners of multi-billion dollar businesses.

"I'll...I'll go with you to the station, if it'll help you find my mom and Tommy.  I'll do anything to get them back, just find them for me, please."   Kelly says making a heartfelt plea.


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 4, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Hey, everyone," Ryan says, raising his voice so he is clearly audible to everyone in the room. "Looks like we're done playing around. Everyone ready to leave this place and head out to the main event?"




She blushes, avoiding answering either of Aya's questions.

"I'd say dibs on the window seat, but I doubt we're going by conventional methods. What's the plan for once we get there? Besides stomp him into a bloody red pulp, that is."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 4, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly sighs when the sheriff tells her to calm down and then puts the word out for a search of the area for her attacker.  "I don't think your gonna find him like that.  Project CHIMERA is really organized, or at least they seemed it.  I mean they came into a hospital and kidnapped 3 elites, and they had equipment to nullify powers." she says in agreement with his assessment that this was a bit beyond what he and his people were capable of dealing with.



"I am contacting the Department for Elite Affairs and Homeland Security," the Sheriff sighs, "This is way above my level."


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Umm...my mom's picture is on the Mitchell Foundation Website, and its all over the web...would that work for a description?  Descriptions can be vague, but well a picture...  Same thing for Tommy...Tommy McCain.  He's the CEO and owner of McCain industries.  I know he has his picture all over too, but if you want descriptions too, I can do that."  she says, giving him her mom's description as well as Tommy's.  Even if it hadn't been about ELites, it definitely would have been kicked up the food chain, both Tommy and her mother were the owners of multi-billion dollar businesses.



"Oh, well that makes it easier," he says accessing both sites in real time and adding their photos to the search just like that on his handheld computer system.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I'll...I'll go with you to the station, if it'll help you find my mom and Tommy.  I'll do anything to get them back, just find them for me, please."   Kelly says making a heartfelt plea.



“No, Esther is right. Stay here with her, the proper authorities will handle this from there-” he pauses as if listening to something.  He sighs, “Federal Agents will be here within a half-hour.  They will be handling the issue from here.  I suggest you sit tight, assist the investigators, and try to stay calm.  We will find your mother and your boyfriend; looks like you just put our sleepy little burg on the map Miss Mitchell.”

Esther adds, “Should we contact the Mitchell Foundation then?”

“I already contacted them,” the Sheriff replies clicking at his mini-computer, “speaking of which, I have your grandfather on the line,” he hands Kelly the phone.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Yeah, I am not too thrilled about you having my body either.  You should be excited to hit the showers though, I have a delicious body that looks good in everything... and nothing," she winks.




"I would appreciate it if you refrain from flirting while you are in my body." Gilden remarks as he punches through a concrete block.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 4, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "I would appreciate it if you refrain from flirting while you are in my body." Gilden remarks as he punches through a concrete block.



Aya winks at Gilden, "Jealous?"


----------



## Mimic (Oct 5, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aya winks at Gilden, "Jealous?"




"Hardly," he replies with a smirk, "I just don't want have to explain and or apologize to numerous people once I get my body back. Besides watching yourself flirt is unnerving at best."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 5, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Hardly," he replies with a smirk, "I just don't want have to explain and or apologize to numerous people once I get my body back. Besides watching yourself flirt is unnerving at best."



 "Oh yeah you are jealous," Aya smiles winking, "wait till Gadget hears about this."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 5, 2006)

He sat down, doing as a yoga position as he could in this less flexible agile body. He couldn't fault Karen's joy in using his body, but mostly he just wanted out. The less to deal with Ryan. 

Finally with a slight pop he got his legs tucked in and took a deep clensing breath. Barely out of earshot of Ryan and Tina he needed something other than the mutally antagonistic teens to concentrate.

He closed his eyes and focused, sliding downward as he focused on the image of his body. His real body. The glow increased as he focused.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 5, 2006)

> "I am contacting the Department for Elite Affairs and Homeland Security," the Sheriff sighs, "This is way above my level."




"Thanks for that.  I called the UNJE and they said they'd give all the information to American Freedom too.  The more people looking for Mom and Tommy the better.  New York is just 1 state, so maybe if everyone looks they can find them... God, I don't even know how long I was gone...what day is today?  It didn't feel like too long, but I kept getting knocked out so that doesn't mean anything."



> “Federal Agents will be here within a half-hour. They will be handling the issue from here. I suggest you sit tight, assist the investigators, and try to stay calm. We will find your mother and your boyfriend; looks like you just put our sleepy little burg on the map Miss Mitchell.”




"Why do I feel like saying sorry for that?  I think your lives are going to get really really hectic."   Kelly tells Esther and the Sheriff.  "I don't mean to cause people problems, things just keep happening to me.  They always keep happening to me."



> “I already contacted them,” the Sheriff replies clicking at his mini-computer, “speaking of which, I have your grandfather on the line,” he hands Kelly the phone.




At the news that the Mitchell Foundation had been contacted and her Grandpa was on the line, that Legion was on the phone for her Kelly blanched, and looked at the offered phone like it was a snake.  "No! Why now?"  she looks at the Sheriff.  "Thats not my Grandpa...it is physically, but...  not mentally.  There is an elite named Legion that possesses people's minds.  He's the reason I came out as an Elite, he was controlling my mind until Paragon and Oracle stopped him.  He is totally obsessed with me.  He took control of my mom and used her to kill my dad."  she says trembling.

"The UNJE, Legacy freed my mom from him, and they were talking with our government because he's controlling my grandparents and the UNJE can't do anything here to stop him... I should have told you...I just...this is all such a mess."  Kelly says miserably.  "He...he said he was going to kill everyone I cared about... until I was all alone and I would have to love him."  she looks up at the sheriff with her lip trembling.  "Could you...could you tell him I'm not feeling very good?  That I don't want to talk to anyone?  Please...I...I just can't deal with my stalker right now."   she begs.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 5, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Thanks for that.  I called the UNJE and they said they'd give all the information to American Freedom too.  The more people looking for Mom and Tommy the better.  New York is just 1 state, so maybe if everyone looks they can find them... God, I don't even know how long I was gone...what day is today?  It didn't feel like too long, but I kept getting knocked out so that doesn't mean anything."



"Well I contacted the Hospital, and you have been missing for only seven hours then.  But they don't have any footage of you being kidnapped, I found that odd," the Sheriff replies.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> At the news that the Mitchell Foundation had been contacted and her Grandpa was on the line, that Legion was on the phone for her Kelly blanched, and looked at the offered phone like it was a snake.  "No! Why now?"  she looks at the Sheriff.  "Thats not my Grandpa...it is physically, but...  not mentally.  There is an elite named Legion that possesses people's minds.  He's the reason I came out as an Elite, he was controlling my mind until Paragon and Oracle stopped him.  He is totally obsessed with me.  He took control of my mom and used her to kill my dad."  she says trembling.
> 
> "The UNJE, Legacy freed my mom from him, and they were talking with our government because he's controlling my grandparents and the UNJE can't do anything here to stop him... I should have told you...I just...this is all such a mess."  Kelly says miserably.  "He...he said he was going to kill everyone I cared about... until I was all alone and I would have to love him."  she looks up at the sheriff with her lip trembling.  "Could you...could you tell him I'm not feeling very good?  That I don't want to talk to anyone?  Please...I...I just can't deal with my stalker right now."   she begs.



“Alright, alright,” he replies.

He speaks into the phone, “Miss Mitchell is resting for now, I apologize, but she is fine and safe.”  He nods a few times with a few short quips before hanging up.  He looks at Kelly, “Sounds like a sweet old man to me, but I know looks can be deceiving.  Well this puts an interesting spin on things he says he is on his way out here to pick you up; I am not sure how you want to handle that.  But I figured you should know.”

Esther looks upset, “Well if this person is _possessing_ her grandpa then you can’t seriously let her go with him.”

“Well no my hands are tied, the man has broken no laws, well none yet.  I can keep you in our custody but he will push to put you in his custody and with your status as a minor I don’t have much recourse then to put you with a legal guardian.  But I do believe you, I just… stay in here I need to go outside and think,” he stands and tips his hat before heading outside.

“You live an exciting life child, reminds me of my grandson Charlie,” she sighs.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 5, 2006)

Ryan rolls his eyes at Gilden/Kal and Aya/Gilden. "Are you two done flirting with each other?" _Payback's a bitch, you Harry Potter reject._ "Tim, I don't think we want to do any serious planning until the other fearless leader has arrived. I guess she has more important things to do. Aya, you think you can whip up Gilden's crystal ball spell? The tactics we used in the sims aren't applicable, but did we use concentrated firepower and one of Anika's mind spells to great effect on Genocide."

_And we lost Cassie too. Great...am I the only one who remembers why the hell we showed up here in the first place? I wonder if the portal will have similar effects if I remake it? I don't need more crazy powerful scary death guys trying to kill me. They'll need to take a number and get in line._


----------



## Aenion (Oct 5, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> “Road trip, hey if it gets me out of here, I am all for it,” Kal replies, “this place is great and all, but not that great.  I am not  complaining, just like to get out, every now and then.  And this time we can leave the kids at home,” he gestures to Tim with a grin.




Karen leans back against the wall, "Oh yeah definitely," she nods, "Sometimes he seems like a nice kid but... then he starts acting like he's got all the wisdom in the world... No, I want a real vacation. No saving the world stuff, no kidnappings, no demons, no cellphones,...  just the two of us, a car and the beautiful scenery," she couldn't believe the schoolyear had only started a little over a week ago, but then again a lot had happened since then, a bit too much. She looked up at Ryan/Anika and sighed, "I guess playtime is over..."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 5, 2006)

Kelly looks shocked at the news that everything had happened in only 7 hours.  "Its only been 7 hours?  Thats good then, isn't it?  We were in New York City when we were grabbed, and then we were taken someone and put in the cell. We talked for a little while and he said I wouldn't be staying long, and then he used the gas stuff again and I woke up here, all in 7 hours, so wherever we were it has to be pretty close, right?  I mean they had like an Aerodyne out the window, but even with that it can't be too too far, right?"  



> “Sounds like a sweet old man to me, but I know looks can be deceiving. Well this puts an interesting spin on things he says he is on his way out here to pick you up; I am not sure how you want to handle that. But I figured you should know.”




"He...its dangeruous for people to be around him...he can takeover as many people as he wants to.  He used to be with Pantheon...after his body was killed he just existed in the minds of his victims, and he started taking everyone over to try and get at me...he's obsessed, he wants me to marry him.  Anyone around me isn't safe.  He'll try and take over anyone important, government agents, and stuff to get more power...its why he came after me iin the first place, because of my family's money."

"I hope the federal agent people get here first, they are much closer then Boston, but I don't know what to do with Legion.  Tommy had made a device that freed mom from him, and he was making more to free Grandpa and Grandmom, but that was before I got hurt and he rushed to the hospital, and they'd be all the way over in Africa anyway."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 5, 2006)

As though on cue, Anika/Mark rejoins the team in uniform, ready to go.  "So, is everybody ready to do this?  I think our plan of attack from yesterday is the way to go, slightly modified if needed."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 5, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan rolls his eyes at Gilden/Kal and Aya/Gilden. "Are you two done flirting with each other?" _Payback's a bitch, you Harry Potter reject._




"Hmmm," Gilden replies raising an eye brow in mock surprise, "I guess I'm not the one you should be accusing of being jealous." He says to Aya/himself trying to surpress a laugh.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> As though on cue, Anika/Mark rejoins the team in uniform, ready to go. "So, is everybody ready to do this? I think our plan of attack from yesterday is the way to go, slightly modified if needed."




"We should also take into consideration protecting any possible hostages."  He replies seriously


----------



## Aenion (Oct 5, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> As though on cue, Anika/Mark rejoins the team in uniform, ready to go.  "So, is everybody ready to do this?  I think our plan of attack from yesterday is the way to go, slightly modified if needed."




"Maybe we should go over the plan again?" Karen asks sincerely, "Some of us weren't invited yesterday."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 5, 2006)

Anika/Mark nods.  "For those of you that weren't training with us, sorry.  That wasn't a call Mark or I made.  It was fairly simple.  Gilden and I flew in, inviisble, to recon.  We made a decision how to proceed from there.  Obviously, we might have trouble doing this again, unless Aya is comfortable doing so.  Ryan, it's up to you whether you want to try," she says, sounding like she thought that was a bad idea.

"And Gilden is right, we need to keep the inocents safe.  Any ideas?" she asks.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 6, 2006)

"That's ok, I'd hoped a second session was planned that we could join..." Karen shrugs, "Mark can do recon with my body too... Could anyone create a force field around them? Like Kiyana's watershield in Tommy's undersea complex? How many people were there? And Elites?"


----------



## Samnell (Oct 6, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "That's ok, I'd hoped a second session was planned that we could join..." Karen shrugs, "Mark can do recon with my body too... Could anyone create a force field around them? Like Kiyana's watershield in Tommy's undersea complex? How many people were there? And Elites?"




"We don't know how many Genocide will have. That's why we need recon...which I guess is still my job."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2006)

*Kelly*

As if on cue the door to the diner opens.  A woman walks in wearing a black business suit, functional, conservative and screaming authority.  The sheriff follows but the woman focuses on Kelly, “Kelly Mitchell, I am Agent Himura, United States Elite Affairs.  Sheriff Ortiz has filled me on the details of your situation.”

But Kelly knows better, it is Colonel Himura from the UNJE.  Her face is calm almost placid as she walks forward, “We have an aerodyne standing by to transport you to a more secure location, Miss Mitchell.”

Esther blinks, “Kelly, honey will you be okay?”

*Back at the Institute*

Aya smirks, “I think I got a handle on-”

Paragon walks in, “We got a situation.  Kelly Mitchell needs our assistance, only one problem she is on United States soil.  Second problem it may put some of you in close with Legion… I need volunteers, we don’t have the manpower to hand this off to the Justice Elite teams and they are too high profile to use.  I need some patriotic Americans for a little Black Ops.”

Aya blinks, “What kind of trouble?”

“Kelly was kidnapped… again, but his time by some group called CHIMERA,” Paragon adds.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 6, 2006)

Karen groans mentally when she hears Kelly got herself kidnapped once more. She cared for the girl like she was her little sister, but at the moment she was also pretty angry with her for all she'd done in the past day. She couldn't help but think to herself that if Kelly'd just stayed at the institute none of this would have happened ... again.

"I ... I'd like to volunteer sir," Karen offers hesitantly, "B-but shouldn't Genocide be our top priority right now? I'm not really feeling myself my all-American self right now," she points at Mark/Karen, "I guess none of us are... I-I think we're gonna need all of us to arrest him in our current state..."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 6, 2006)

_Kelly's been kidnapped AGAIN?_

"Not to be blunt about it, but is Kelly really a priority right now?" Mark/Karen asked. "I'm not happy she got nabbed again, but isn't Genocide a lot more important?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back at the Institute*
> 
> Aya smirks, “I think I got a handle on-”
> 
> ...




"I'll go, and if it is possible I'm sure that Chance would like to go as well." Cassie says as she stands up and brushes off Ryan's hands. He was so stong but as limber as a length of lead pipe.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _Kelly's been kidnapped AGAIN?_
> 
> "Not to be blunt about it, but is Kelly really a priority right now?" Mark/Karen asked. "I'm not happy she got nabbed again, but isn't Genocide a lot more important?"



 “I agree Genocide is the priority I don’t need more then two to three volunteers at best, but I feel it may be prudent to have elite support from people she trusts.  She has information that may be vital to future operations.  Mark I want you to stay focused on Genocide.  I don’t like surprises, so CHIMERA and all information about them is my priority,” Paragon adds.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I'll go, and if it is possible I'm sure that Chance would like to go as well." Cassie says as she stands up and brushes off Ryan's hands. He was so stong but as limber as a length of lead pipe.



Paragon replies, “Okay that makes two, anyone else?”


----------



## Aenion (Oct 6, 2006)

Karen found herself agreeing with Mark, but Kelly was her friend. Genocide was dangerous to everyone, but she couldn't leave Kelly in the hands of Legion, ... She just couldn't make up her mind, so she looked to Kal for advice, "What do you think honey?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen found herself agreeing with Mark, but Kelly was her friend. Genocide was dangerous to everyone, but she couldn't leave Kelly in the hands of Legion, ... She just couldn't make up her mind, so she looked to Kal for advice, "What do you think honey?"



 Gadget grimaces, “That little… she is our friend… well your friend.  I never left a friend behind.”


----------



## Aenion (Oct 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget grimaces, “That little… she is our friend… well your friend.  I never left a friend behind.”




Karen nods, she wasn't too sure she was her friend anymore either, "I guess it'll get us a free flight to the States, right?" she smiles wryly, "W-we'll go too sir..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen nods, she wasn't too sure she was her friend anymore either, "I guess it'll get us a free flight to the States, right?" she smiles wryly, "W-we'll go too sir..."



Paragon turns on his heels, “Carry on Legacy, Cassie, Karen, Kal; come with me.  SARAH contact Chance… and have her meet me at the Ready Room.”  He pauses, “James, come with me.”

Paragon leads the teen elites to the so-called Ready Room.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Paragon turns on his heels, “Carry on Legacy, Cassie, Karen, Kal; come with me.  SARAH contact Chance… and have her meet me at the Ready Room.”  He pauses, “James, come with me.”
> 
> Paragon leads the teen elites to the so-called Ready Room.




"G-good luck guys," Karen tells the others, she hated this and it showed, "Please be careful with my body Mark..." she reluctantly follows Paragon and the others. Kelly had better understand what she'd done...


----------



## Agamon (Oct 6, 2006)

Anika/Mark sighs.  Kelly's antics were finally beginning to weigh on her.  "Unbelievable.  What happens after she gets saved?  She leaves again and we get to sit back and wait for her to get into trouble again?  Bad enough we're not who we're supposed to be, now we're short-handed."

She sighs.  Kelly was a friend (one that needed a serious talking to), and she needed help.  "Good luck to you guys, too," she says as they leave.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 6, 2006)

"Oh my God," Ryan says, shaking his head in disbelief; it had the unforeseen side effect of waving his long hair all over the place. _Damn it. Anika's body has not evolved to show scorn well. Righteous indignation, yes._ Ryan starts clapping. "Bravo, Kelly. I am continually amazed at your ability to screw things up, even when you're not here. You just took out three of our people before the fight even started. I can't believe this BS."

_Paragon, you're the biggest damn moron on the damn planet. You wanted information about the group that kidnapped Kelly? Then why did you send the people are only going to give you two things. Jack and..._

"Hey, if you feel the pressing need to tell Kelly about our predicament, make sure it doesn't get out beyond her. If anyone else hears about it, I'm going to be very upset."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> But Kelly knows better, it is Colonel Himura from the UNJE.  Her face is calm almost placid as she walks forward, “We have an aerodyne standing by to transport you to a more secure location, Miss Mitchell.”
> 
> Esther blinks, “Kelly, honey will you be okay?”




Kelly watches Colonel Himura enter and blinks in confusion, hadn't Paragon said that he wouldn't help?  Couldn't?  Maybe he was just being sneaky again like with her dad...if that was the case she didn't mind one bit, she knew that the colonel, and the JE got things done, and finding her mom and Tommy was something she really really wanted done.  "I'm glad that you guys were able to get here so fast.  I hope you can find them just as quick."  she says hopefully, but not really sounding convinced.  

When the waiting aerodyne was mentioned Kelly nods, liking the idea that would keep Legion away from her, even if it wasn't forever.  "Ok, I'll go wherever."  she agrees before turning to look at Esther.  "I'll be safe with them, they're the good guys.  Besides, if you look at how many times I've almost died, my track record for not doing it is really good."   she says before giving the woman who had been so kind to her a hug.  The popstar sighs and then stands up to go with Himura to the Aerodyne.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Hey, if you feel the pressing need to tell Kelly about our predicament, make sure it doesn't get out beyond her. If anyone else hears about it, I'm going to be very upset."



Aya smirks, “I swear, after you save her punch her in the face for me.  Maybe that will clear up her head?”

Kiyana grimaces, “I hope Kelly will be okay.”

Aya grins, “That girl is a disaster waiting to happen; she will be fine.”

Gadget floats near the other teens, “So we are still trying to arrest Genocide right?”

Tina nods, "That is the plan, damn that bitch for splitting our forces."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> When the waiting aerodyne was mentioned Kelly nods, liking the idea that would keep Legion away from her, even if it wasn't forever.  "Ok, I'll go wherever."  she agrees before turning to look at Esther.  "I'll be safe with them, they're the good guys.  Besides, if you look at how many times I've almost died, my track record for not doing it is really good."   she says before giving the woman who had been so kind to her a hug.  The popstar sighs and then stands up to go with Himura to the Aerodyne.



Agent Himura nods, “Thank you Miss Mitchell.”

Esther waves, and just as she waves Agent Himura grabs Kelly and then dives over the counter just s the interior is perforated with bullets.  Agent Himura curses, “Damn it, it got here sooner then expected.  Are you hurt?”

Kelly thankfully is unharmed.  But she hears two bodies hit the ground…  Outside she hears an aerodyne touching down.  Himura responds, “This is bad… very bad.”


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 6, 2006)

Kelly gives a yelp before she is pulled down beyond the counter by Himura.  "Yea...sure...I'm fine, but who...who is shooting at us?"  the popstar asks breathlessly as she brings up her weather field.  "My weather shield might not be enough to stop Metatron, but regular bullets aren't really a problem."

"What is going on?  Esther?  Sheriff Ortiz?  Are you guys ok?  Stay down."  she calls out to the townsfolk.  "So umm...did Paragon send you?" she asks Himura quietly before rising to a crouch.  "I can make it foggy if that would help us get out of here, or if they are bad guys I could give them all heat stroke?"


----------



## Mimic (Oct 6, 2006)

"Kelly does seem to have a talent for spreading chaos where ever she goes and loss of Ryan's abilities are going to hamper our mission somewhat but still we should be able to defeat Genocide." Gilden says as the others leave.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 6, 2006)

"Hey, I know my powers kick ass, but give me some credit. I'm going to clean up no matter what I can do. You know, they should charge her. Freelance mercenary work. Share the wealth," Ryan says with a smile.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly gives a yelp before she is pulled down beyond the counter by Himura.  "Yea...sure...I'm fine, but who...who is shooting at us?"  the popstar asks breathlessly as she brings up her weather field.  "My weather shield might not be enough to stop Metatron, but regular bullets aren't really a problem."



_*Initiative:** Kelly 32, Colonel Himura 27, Legion’s Men 7*_

“Most likely people sent by Legion, I intercepted the Sheriff’s communication line.  I figured he would try to retrieve you when you were relatively isolated.  Good thing I got her first,” she draws a pistol after ripping her skirt on the side for more movement.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "What is going on?  Esther?  Sheriff Ortiz?  Are you guys ok?  Stay down."  she calls out to the townsfolk.  "So umm...did Paragon send you?" she asks Himura quietly before rising to a crouch.  "I can make it foggy if that would help us get out of here, or if they are bad guys I could give them all heat stroke?"



“The sheriff and Esther are dead, I only had enough time to secure you… and we can’t stay hunkered down forever, they will flank us.  So I suggest you drum up the storm of the century…” Colonel Himura answers.

_Round 1, it is now Kelly’s turn._

*Cassie and Karen*

Paragon walks into the Ready Room, a large circular chamber with a large table dominating the center.  He walks up to the table and presses the glass surface and a holographic display forms in the middle.  Colonel Himura’s face forms in the center, “Paragon, I have secured Kelly Mitchell, but it looks like Legion’s men have us pinned down at the moment.  I could really use a little backup, my team is on the way, but I am not sure if they have elite support or not.  I have forwarded our position.”

Paragon nods, “Got it… James.”

James coughs, “I am on top of it chief!”  He forms a portal with little effort.

Chance appears, not even sure when she arrived, “Well this should be fun.”

Kal groans, “This is going to be interesting.”

Paragon adds, “This mission is off the record, Cassie you wanted a chance to show me how dedicated you were to the team, this is your big chance.  Karen, Kal, Chance, good luck.  Kal double good luck for you.  Get Kelly get her back to the portal, this should be quick barring any unforeseen-”

James coughs, the portal wavering… “Hurry guys… I can’t hold…”

Paragon looks concerned, “James?”

_Either through the portal or stay and help James…_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 7, 2006)

"Sir, I think I hsould go help Kelly. James is on the campus and has access to the medical facilites." Cassie looks to her sister and steps though the portal. "Take care James, and if you do need Ryan's healling let us know okay?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 7, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Sir, I think I hsould go help Kelly. James is on the campus and has access to the medical facilites." Cassie looks to her sister and steps though the portal. "Take care James, and if you do need Ryan's healling let us know okay?"



 Chance smirks looking at James, “I am sure you will be fine, James.  Unlike baselines you are made of stronger stuff.  Goodbye…”

She follows Cassie through the portal.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 7, 2006)

> “The sheriff and Esther are dead, I only had enough time to secure you… and we can’t stay hunkered down forever, they will flank us. So I suggest you drum up the storm of the century…” Colonel Himura answers.




"Esther...she was just being nice to me....Legion!"  she snarls.  Waves of heat shimmer around her body as she rises as well as wavering elecrical bursts throughout her aura. The shimmering waves lash outward bathing the area around the front of the store in blistering heat.  It was the same blistering heat that had disabled an entire UN assault team.

OOC:  Area selective Drain +9, all abilities, slow fade 4, 1pp/hr


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 7, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Esther...she was just being nice to me....Legion!"  she snarls.  Waves of heat shimmer around her body as she rises as well as wavering elecrical bursts throughout her aura. The shimmering waves lash outward bathing the area around the front of the store in blistering heat.  It was the same blistering heat that had disabled an entire UN assault team.
> 
> OOC:  Area selective Drain +9, all abilities, slow fade 4, 1pp/hr



_The men roll a 23, 11, 11, 11, 18, and 18 Fortitude saves; they are unharmed by the heat…_

Kelly unleashes hr fury, she can see men with small arms weapons approaching the diner and the bright lights of the aerodyne shining on the diner.  She sees five of the six men collapse due to the increased heat, and strain.

Colonel Himura rises and blasts the remaining armed man and then drops back behind cover.  The man’s head is blown clean off…

Himura turns to Kelly, “Good job… we have backup coming…  I say we make a break for the aerodyne, most likely two pilots… we can eliminate them quickly.”

_Colonel Himura rolls a 25, and the man rolls a 13, he is shot dead._

Then the place is lit up by a mini-gun attached to the aerodyne.  Glasses shatter, walls are broken, and the interior is destroyed!  Himura shrieks, a round piercing her shoulder!  Kelly is grazed as well by a round slashing through her left arm!

Himura groans, “Damn it!”

_Colonel Himura rolls a 13 Reflex save, while Kelly gets 22 reflex save.  Himura rolls a 12 damage save, she is Staggered, Disabled, and Stunned!  Meanwhile Kelly rolls a 17 and is Injured and Bruised!

*Round 2*, Kelly’s turn…_


----------



## Aenion (Oct 7, 2006)

"You...you don't have to risk your live for her Kal, if you want you can stay behind," Karen squeezes Gadget's hand woriedly, "Stay low ok? James get it back open soon," she steps forward through the portal.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 7, 2006)

Kelly walks into the hail of bullets spat from the mini-gun, her eyes flashing angrily, the angry wind whipping around her slight figure sends the buzzsaw of lead ripping in all directions away from her as she moves angrily towards the Aerodyne.  Snarling the girl raises her right hand, with two fingers extended and she makes an odd circular gesture.  A cutting, howling tornado roars to life around the aerodyne with a full blown funnel cloud buffeting the craft and yanking away at the mini-gun's housing with the full fury possesed by a natural tornado in a much smaller space.

The blonde girl is carried along in the wake of the powerful wind, swirling aroound in circles along the funnel before coming to a gentle stop floating above the Aerodyne, seemingly anchored in thin air.

OOC:  Using selective area Telekinesis +11 (her strength is a 55 with the wind. and she can affect everything in the area under 24 tons)


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 7, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly walks into the hail of bullets spat from the mini-gun, her eyes flashing angrily, the angry wind whipping around her slight figure sends the buzzsaw of lead ripping in all directions away from her as she moves angrily towards the Aerodyne.  Snarling the girl raises her right hand, with two fingers extended and she makes an odd circular gesture.  A cutting, howling tornado roars to life around the aerodyne with a full blown funnel cloud buffeting the craft and yanking away at the mini-gun's housing with the full fury possesed by a natural tornado in a much smaller space.
> 
> The blonde girl is carried along in the wake of the powerful wind, swirling aroound in circles along the funnel before coming to a gentle stop floating above the Aerodyne, seemingly anchored in thin air.
> 
> OOC:  Using selective area Telekinesis +11 (her strength is a 55 with the wind. and she can affect everything in the area under 24 tons)



 Kelly handles the aerodyne like a rag doll as the pilot fights to keep control!  He fails and the craft is flung about and slams into a few vehicles out in front of the diner.  The cannon is not ripped off, but the fact that he craft is upside down makes little difference…

Kelly lands on top of the wounded craft.

_The craft makes a Toughness save of 17, and is ‘Injured’ giving it a -1 to its next Toughness save.  But the pilot tries to stabilize the craft and gets a 16, failing and crashing!_

Colonel Himura scowls, “Damn it...”  She stays hidden behind the counter;  Kelly hears the men inside the aerodyne.  One shouts, “Help us!  For the love of god…”

_*Initiative:** Karen 32, Kelly 32, Colonel Himura 27, Cassie 23, Chance 21, Legion’s Men 7*_

*Back at the Institute*

Kal smirks, I am not getting left behind…” but as he approaches the portal, James collapses and he is left behind.  Kal runs to James side, “James!”

*The Training Center*

SARAH speaks to the students gathered, “James has collapsed, and he is being rushed to the infirmary.  There is no word on his current condition.”

*Back in New York…*

Karen, Cassie and Chance appear behind the counter of what looked to have been a diner.  Colonel Himura is sitting behind the counter with a shoulder wound that is bleeding quite steadily.  Outside they hear the crash of a large vehicle…

The portal closes behind them abruptly… Kal never made it through.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 7, 2006)

"Kal? Where's Kal?" Karen whispers when the portal collapses, _Maybe it's for the best..._ She looks around the diner, hunching next to the wounded colonel, "What's going on?"


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 7, 2006)

Kelly gestures once more and the Tornado lifts the Aerodyne back into the sky, righting is position as it is lifted, and then the wind begins to slack off lowering the hovercraft to the ground more gently then its initial crash.  "Get out of there, now! Murderers!"  she screams as she glides up the Aerodyne's open ramp.  As the girl enters the craft the air pressure shifts, becoming tight like something huge squeezed into a tiny space.  The air around the girl ripples and cracks with the energy of her shield, and the sheer power of her anger, even at the best of times it took a little effort to make her emotions not affect the weather, and right then she wasn't even trying.

OOC:  Telekinesis to flip the thing right side up, and then she'll enter the ship


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 7, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Kal? Where's Kal?" Karen whispers when the portal collapses, _Maybe it's for the best..._ She looks around the diner, hunching next to the wounded colonel, "What's going on?"



 Himura turns, “We got ambushed by some of Legion’s men I suspect… I got shot pretty bad… I should live… Kelly I think is outside…” she grits her teeth.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 7, 2006)

"Cassie, can you take care of her?" Karen asks before rushing outside, grabbing a bottle from a table as she goes, remembering just in time to stay low. Cassie's body'd probably not react very well to getting shot and she wasn't too sure she was quick enough to dodge bullets.

ooc:
Moving outside and throwing the bottle if she sees any threat:
Blast +7 to hit / +8 damage
Defense 22, toughness +6


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 7, 2006)

Cassie hunkers down and pulls up Ryan's powers, speading the field out as far as he can. "Sit-Rep Colonel, any possiblity of telling us who and what we are facing. I'll need a quick assessment of numbers, powers and armaments." He looks to her, the glow of Ryan's powers distorting the colors around him. _Maybe this is why Ryan's always grumpy, people shouldn't look that color._ 

He puts his hands to her wounds. "Kelly can you give us cover with your powers till I can heal the colonel. Karen and Chance, we need to make sure not enemy elements close in on us. If Kelly or the Colonel doesn't ID them as say," Cassie looks to the two of them. "Stop them." she says, the grim look on her borrowed face quite out of sorts with Ryan's features. The tone and syntx definitely not Ryan's.

OOC: First.. healing the Colonel. Next round.. Cassie mgith blow up some stuff.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 7, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Cassie, can you take care of her?" Karen asks before rushing outside, grabbing a bottle from a table as she goes, remembering just in time to stay low. Cassie's body'd probably not react very well to getting shot and she wasn't too sure she was quick enough to dodge bullets.
> 
> ooc:
> Moving outside and throwing the bottle if she sees any threat:
> ...



 Karen rushes outside looking for threats, but does not see anyone, besides five men groaning on the ground, their bodies drenched in sweat in the snowy cold air.   One man has his head completely blown off…

Kelly rights the aerodyne, and enters both pilots turn and raise their hands…

Cassie focuses Ryan’s cosmic power through her hands and the worst of the Colonel’s injuries begin to mend right before her eyes.  The Colonel replies to Cassie, “If you want an accurate count of engaged forces, get with Kelly.”

_Cassie uses Healing, the Colonel rolls an 18 recovery check and recovers from being Disabled._

Chance appears right next to Kelly, as if out of thin air and cuts down both pilots, with an energy aura that looks almost like a knife or short blade around her hand.  Both collapse in seconds, dead.

Chance grins, “No need to let them live… hello Kelly.”

_Chance can take 10 on these minions and has Take Down Attack so she hits both and cuts them down, both were just minion strength._

Another aerodyne swoops over head, and a minicannon fires rounds focusing on the diner!  Cassie feel a bullet rip through her hand!  Colonel Himura dives for cover and avoids anymore injury as the diner is ripped apart even more!

The Aerodyne floats about forty feet above the diner!

_Cassie rolls a Reflex save of 18, and takes half damage but since she does not have her Force Field up she rolls 16 Toughness save, she is Bruised and Injured!  The Colonel rolls a 28 and is saved, she takes no damage!_


----------



## Aenion (Oct 7, 2006)

Karen feels her stomach beginning to turn at the sight of headless man, luckily the whine of the minicannon distracts her. She spins around and reflexively launches the bottle in her hand at the gunner, _I wish that had been a car..._ she thinks, reminded of the futility of throwing a bottle at a vehicle.

ooc:
Blast +7 to hit / +8 damage
Defense 22, toughness +6


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 7, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen feels her stomach beginning to turn at the sight of headless man, luckily the whine of the minicannon distracts her. She spins around and reflexively launches the bottle in her hand at the gunner, _I wish that had been a car..._ she thinks, reminded of the futility of throwing a bottle at a vehicle.
> 
> ooc:
> Blast +7 to hit / +8 damage
> Defense 22, toughness +6



_Karen can take 10, since this gunner is a Minion and rolls a 17!  The gunner rolls a damage save of 20, and is just Bruised and Injured!_

The bottle whizzes through the air, and shatters on the helmet of the gunner!  But it does not knock him out as he swings his cannon towards Karen’s direction, lining up a shot!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 7, 2006)

Kelly feels a momentary bit of relief that the pilots are dead, that she wouldn't have to figure out what to do with them, and then it turns to anger at herself, and at Chance.  "We could have used them alive to find out what Legion is doing, and they might just have been his mind puppets."  she says, hating the fact that she felt a little relieved that she wouldn't have to be the one who had to make decisions about the people who had killed Esther and the Sheriff.

The girl steps back out of the aerodyne, and the opressive air pressure being kicked up by the play of her emotions on the weather goes with her as she exits the craft.  She gestured angrily at the new aerodyne, and the tornado winds that had been slowly dispersing howled again, clutching at the new threat and swinging it around violently, tossing it this way and that to incapacitate the people inside.

OOC: Telekinesis again


----------



## Mimic (Oct 7, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH speaks to the students gathered, “James has collapsed, and he is being rushed to the infirmary.  There is no word on his current condition.”




"Aya, you should go see if you can be of assistance."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 7, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Aya, you should go see if you can be of assistance."



 Aya nods, “I on my way…” she does a sloppy job of getting the incantation off but is flying and on her way to the Infirmary.

Tina looks at Ryan, “I guess you get to try to make another portal?”

*New York*

_The pilot tries to regain control, but fails with a 15 Pilot check!  The goons inside get a 7 reflex save and are thrown about!_

Kelly jostles the craft around like a rag doll… she has full control of the craft in her powerful winds!  The colonel moves outside of the diner and into the grounded aerodyne, looking for cover and hopefully manning the cannon.

_Cassie’s turn…_


----------



## Agamon (Oct 7, 2006)

"James?" Anika/Mark says with worry, not sure what she can do.  "Did he ever find out what he was sick with?"

She pauses in thought, before announcing, "We obviously can't rely on him to get us to Italy, and Ryan, you aren't getting us there, either.  We'd better prep an aerodyne and go now, or we'll miss our window.


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 7, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "James?" Anika/Mark says with worry, not sure what she can do.  "Did he ever find out what he was sick with?"
> 
> She pauses in thought, before announcing, "We obviously can't rely on him to get us to Italy, and Ryan, you aren't getting us there, either.  We'd better prep an aerodyne and go now, or we'll miss our window.




She nodded as she left the room, heading toward where the suit was stored(assuming Aya told Timothy where it was).

Once suited up she stretches a bit, "SARAH? Please direct me to the aerodyne that Legacy is using for the upcoming mission."

She follows the directions that SARAH gives her, checking over various aspects of the suit's systems and making sure everything is in nominal condition.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 7, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "James?" Anika/Mark says with worry, not sure what she can do.  "Did he ever find out what he was sick with?"
> 
> She pauses in thought, before announcing, "We obviously can't rely on him to get us to Italy, and Ryan, you aren't getting us there, either.  We'd better prep an aerodyne and go now, or we'll miss our window.




"Well, Mark talked with Paragon about the warp suits, right," Ryan/Anika asks, remembering to glance at Karen.

_Tina asks if I can do something. Anika, of course, quickly responds that I can't. Even if it doesn't work, at least I'll be certain that it doesn't. I can use that._

"Of course I'm going to try Tina. I'm going to open a portal to the Colisseum as a test run. That's in Italy, right? However, let's remember that we're not in any sort of dire rush. We still have time to plan, even if James is down. I don't want anyone making any stupid mistakes like forgetting to activate a force field." 

" 'Odin'," Ryan begins, the quotations evident, "Create a...um...doorway now." _And one that doesn't suck us all into the depths of Hell._


----------



## Mimic (Oct 8, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> " 'Odin'," Ryan begins, the quotations evident, "Create a...um...doorway now." _And one that doesn't suck us all into the depths of Hell._




"Considering what happened do you think that is a wise idea?"  Gilden comments as he watches Ryan/Anika trying to cast the teleport spell.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 8, 2006)

"What are you doing?  Are you crazy?" Anika/Mark shouts as Ryan/Anika begins casting the spell.  "I sure don't want to see you die, and I especially don't want you to die in my body!" She speeds forward, attempting to not too gently tackle Ryan to the ground.
_
OOC: That would be a +6 Grapple attack, I suppose.  The teleport spell takes a minute of concentration, don't expect to get it off too easily, HH. _


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 8, 2006)

_I don't think that Ryan is going to be able to keep casting for an entire minute while Anika/Mark tries to stop him. No need for grapple checks here._

"Oww," Ryan complains shrilly. "That was like being tackled by my little sister," Ryan says, shaking himself off. "I'm sure that your friends will be understanding...I'm just doing what they told me to, after all. They're supposed to be stand-up guys, right," he asks with a smirk. "Besides, this way I can see if I'm going to create another hole to the void. We could use that in a fight, you know."

_Mark really needs to put on some pounds. Hell, without powers, I would definitely put the money on my little sister. She'd snap his shin with one of her soccer kicks and take him down._


----------



## Agamon (Oct 8, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Oww," Ryan complains shrilly. "That was like being tackled by my little sister," Ryan says, shaking himself off. "I'm sure that your friends will be understanding...I'm just doing what they told me to, after all. They're supposed to be stand-up guys, right," he asks with a smirk. "Besides, this way I can see if I'm going to create another hole to the void. We could use that in a fight, you know."




"Why are you taking the chance?  You're crossing the line between brave and stupid, Ryan," Anika replies getting up off of herself.  "What did they tell you?  To keep on using my powers?  Right.  Let's just use the aerodyne."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 8, 2006)

Cassie raises the aura to full strength, now able to take massive hits without injury, and with another thought blows though the wrecked window to smash in the wind screen of the Aerodyne.

OOC: Going to raise the force field..then try and smash the crew compartment open and snatch ou the pilot.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 8, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie raises the aura to full strength, now able to take massive hits without injury, and with another thought blows though the wrecked window to smash in the wind screen of the Aerodyne.
> 
> OOC: Going to raise the force field..then try and smash the crew compartment open and snatch ou the pilot.



*Initiative:** Karen 32, Kelly 32, Colonel Himura 27, Cassie 23, Chance 21, Legion’s Men 7*

_Cassie attempts a slam attack but cannot get enough momentum going to actually benefit from the attack… makes a normal move and attack.  She makes a normal (+2 Bruise) attack with a roll of 29, the Armored Glass makes a Toughness save of 12 and is Injured._

Cassie flies up into the winds which do not impede her movement thanks to Kelly’s precise control.  She slams her fist into the window; it cracks but does not break!  Hairline fractures forming out from where her glowing fist contacted the glass…

Chance speaks to Kelly, “They were just pathetic humans… what would they know?  You think Legion expects to kill you with this… he sent these men here to die.  I am just more then happy to oblige them.”

“But if you persist,” she casually walks towards one of them men suffering from heat stroke and slams her foot on his throat, “Talk or I will kill you,” to punctuate her point she forms the energy blade once more.

Kelly gets a good look at the uniforms of these men; they all seem to be United States agents from the Department of Elite Affairs…

_The pilot tries to regain control; but rolls a 7 and fails!_

The pilot tries to fight against the tornado force wins but to no avail.  The door opens and five men drop down to the ground, dressed in military spec combat armor, they drops some forty feet and hit he ground with no deleterious effects.  They raise their weapons and open fire on the teens!

_Three focus on Kelly, since she seems to be the largest threat!  They make their rolls 11, 14, and 23; Kelly makes a Toughness reduced by 1 from her previous injury and gets a 16; she is Bruised and Injured!  One takes a shot at Karen and Chance, with rolls of 14 and 11, both miss._

Three focus their fire on Kelly, and one bullet finds purchase, grazing her right leg!  The rest miss as the nimble elites evade their attacks with preternatural skill.

_Now it is Karen’s turn… *Round 3*._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 8, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Why are you taking the chance?  You're crossing the line between brave and stupid, Ryan," Anika replies getting up off of herself.  "What did they tell you?  To keep on using my powers?  Right.  Let's just use the aerodyne."



 Kiyana sighs, rubbing her temple, “Guys we have to work together… I just want to get there in one piece okay?  SARAH you let me know the first thing if James condition gets any worse.  Ryan listen to our leader, she… I mean he is in charge!”

Tina shakes her head, “Look the fast way to get there is by using your powers Anika, I think your _gods_ will understand.”

“Well we better decide quickly, we don’t have much time, right?” Gadget asks.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 8, 2006)

_The only reason some of us are alive today is that I know when to ignore the people in charge. This way, at least, we're going to have some time to hammer together a plan that doesn't completely suck. We can at least go over combat roles and the like._

"Alright, we'll take the Aerodyne. The last time I tried creating a portal something went wrong and I ended up bleeding. No sense in taking any stupid risks, I guess." _Blah blah blah. How can they be so reckless some of the time and such wimps the other?_

"Let's just make sure that Tim and Aya are there when we leave. We can hammer out the details of our plan along the way."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 8, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Let's just make sure that Tim and Aya are there when we leave. We can hammer out the details of our plan along the way."



“Got it,” Tina floats towards the garage, “See you there.”

Kiyana looks worried but nods looking at Anika and then Mark, “On my way, and don’t worry I won’t be distracted, I have a job to do.”

Gadget looks nervous, “Well I can stay behind, but without my abilities, I won’t be able to interface as quickly… which could slow down my reaction time.  Then again Tina’s body is super strong and tough, it might be more useful beating up goons right?”


----------



## Agamon (Oct 8, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Got it,” Tina floats towards the garage, “See you there.”
> 
> Kiyana looks worried but nods looking at Anika and then Mark, “On my way, and don’t worry I won’t be distracted, I have a job to do.”
> 
> Gadget looks nervous, “Well I can stay behind, but without my abilities, I won’t be able to interface as quickly… which could slow down my reaction time.  Then again Tina’s body is super strong and tough, it might be more useful beating up goons right?”




Anika glares a bit at Tina as she leaves, thinking, _"She'll listen to Ryan, but not me...I expected as much."_  She smiles and nods to Kiyana, _"We could use more people like Kiyana..."_

"It's your call, Gadget.  If you feel comfortable coming with us, you should.  If you think you can help us better by staying behind, well, that's your job, no one would think worse of you for it."  Anika can't help but smile a bit at watching Tina sound and act like Gadget.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 8, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "It's your call, Gadget.  If you feel comfortable coming with us, you should.  If you think you can help us better by staying behind, well, that's your job, no one would think worse of you for it."  Anika can't help but smile a bit at watching Tina sound and act like Gadget.



Gadget pauses, “If things are dangerous as it sounds, and if things are as dynamic as they are, I will go mobile.  Stay close and try and orchestrate things on site, gives me a chance to use some new toys I developed to interface with SARAH remotely, totally secure… oh man… this could be fun.  Plus if things get bad, I can move in and help out and punch a goon, POW,” she punches her hand.

Gadget smiles, “Okay I better go get my things.”  Gadget waves and heads to her ‘office’.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 8, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget pauses, “If things are dangerous as it sounds, and if things are as dynamic as they are, I will go mobile.  Stay close and try and orchestrate things on site, gives me a chance to use some new toys I developed to interface with SARAH remotely, totally secure… oh man… this could be fun.  Plus if things get bad, I can move in and help out and punch a goon, POW,” she punches her hand.
> 
> Gadget smiles, “Okay I better go get my things.”  Gadget waves and heads to her ‘office’.




"Awesome.  See you in a bit."  Anika looks over at the others.  "Well, I'm dressed and ready to go," she says, noting the fact she's wearing Mark's uniform.  She almost says something that would embarass Mark, but stays quiet, smiling inwardly.  "Meet you at the aerodyne."  She then zips off to the garage.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 8, 2006)

Cassie's borrowed powers flare as he pushes down with a glowing hand. The cosmic energy flaring as the composite windscreen flares and buddles under it's assault. "Stand DOWN! Land or I will be forced to act!" He yells.

OOC: Not sure JUST how much of the aerodyne that Ryan's disentegrate would effect.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 8, 2006)

OOC: Cain, the aerodyne is totally out of control and being thrown around violently by a funnel cloud.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 8, 2006)

mispost


----------



## Mimic (Oct 8, 2006)

Gilden watches the others argue with a small shake of his head, this wasn't going well and the mission hadn't even started yet.

He leaves and catches up to Gadget as she heads to her office. "Gadget," he says keeping pace with her "its not that I don't want you to come with us. Its just..."  he pauses for a moment collecting himself. "Just be carefull ok?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 8, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> mispost



_I am sure she means you Kain, continue any further discussion in OOC please._


----------



## Aenion (Oct 8, 2006)

"Don't kill them!" Karen shouts when she sees the Aerodyne getting buffeted about by the wind and Cassie attacking it. _Oh god, these guys are US government,_ she charges straight at the closest soldier firing on them, giving him a solid kick between the legs, rolling over him to attack the next soldier.

ooc:
Blast +7 to hit / +11 bruise
Defense 22, toughness +6
Using takedown attack


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 8, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Don't kill them!" Karen shouts when she sees the Aerodyne getting buffeted about by the wind and Cassie attacking it. _Oh god, these guys are US government,_ she charges straight at the closest soldier firing on them, giving him a solid kick between the legs, rolling over him to attack the next soldier.
> 
> ooc:
> Blast +7 to hit / +11 bruise
> ...



_Karen takes 10 and hits with a 17, the first soldier gets a 14 Toughness save.  That soldier goes down in a heap, her next attack strikes and that soldier rolls a 23 Toughness save and is Bruised!_

**CRACK!**

Karen swiftly rushes forward and cracks the agent right in the groin causing him to collapse and drop his weapon.  She spins and follows through with a powerful blow to another soldier, but the damage is lessened by the soldier using his weapon as a shield!


----------



## Samnell (Oct 8, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Awesome.  See you in a bit."  Anika looks over at the others.  "Well, I'm dressed and ready to go," she says, noting the fact she's wearing Mark's uniform.  She almost says something that would embarass Mark, but stays quiet, smiling inwardly.  "Meet you at the aerodyne."  She then zips off to the garage.




Mark/Karen watched Anika/Mark go, envying the speed. He lumbered to Karen's room and got dressed in the uniform she recommended before lumbering to the aerodyne.

"Ok, so the plan was that I would take out any guards. I don't see why Anika can't do that. I guess I'll scout in her place, since I can use Karen's invisibility. If things get rough, we still have Kiyana to take Genocide down the hard way," Mark recapped the plan tentatively.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 8, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Ok, so the plan was that I would take out any guards. I don't see why Anika can't do that. I guess I'll scout in her place, since I can use Karen's invisibility. If things get rough, we still have Kiyana to take Genocide down the hard way," Mark recapped the plan tentatively.




"Punch out the guards.  Sounds like a plan.  You're recon is important, though.  Things could be extremely different than our practice mission, the least of which is that they could be expecting us."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 8, 2006)

*Gilden*

Gadget smiles sweetly, which looks strange on Tina’s face, “You got it, I will be extra careful!”  She sighs looking down, “Are you sure I am fine just the way I am… I mean really?”

*The Garage*

Tim is already there, Aya shows up just as the others arrive.  The UNJE staff is prepping the aerodyne, Mr. McCallister is already inside seated and waiting fro the teens.  The look on his face spells out that he not pleased with the recent _changes_ to the mission roster.

Aya says aloud as she gets in, “Dr. McTaggert says that James is suffering from an infection that is actively attacking his elite genome?  She isn’t sure if it is terminal yet, and is running more tests on how this could have happened or why… I didn’t understand a lot of it, but I think SARAH has the particulars.”

SARAH replies, “For the time being Dr. McTaggert would like to keep the details confidential at this time until more details can be determined.”

Kiyana hardens, taking a seat in, “I understand Mark, if it gets to that point, I will do what I have to do.”


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 9, 2006)

"Attack his Elite genome? And the details are confidential," Ryan/Anika asks, furrowing his brow. He looks towards Mr. McCallister. _Does that sound like what I think it is? How the hell did James manage to infect himself with that? Or maybe some kind of assault by Anika's little critters...nah, that's just rampant paranoia. I can't blame them for everything._

"Mark, we may not need to manually scout things out. If Aya can manage one of Gilden's crystal ball spells, we can find out everything we need to without endangering anyone. I realize, of course, that this idea, like all good ideas, will be ignored, but what the hell," Ryan says in a bored tone. "I, of course, will be in the air, flickering through my invisibility like a madman, tossing blasts of freezing cold, and hijacking the bodies of anyone who looks particularly susceptible."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 9, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget smiles sweetly, which looks strange on Tina’s face, “You got it, I will be extra careful!”  She sighs looking down, “Are you sure I am fine just the way I am… I mean really?”




"What you have in here,"  Gilden responds lightly touching her forehead, "and what you have in here,"  he says gesturing to her heart. "Is vastly more important then any physical attribute you may or may not possess and even if I could change things, I wouldn't. I like you as you are, what can I say you look good in pink." He responds with his own smile.

"We should get going or we may get left behind."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 9, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "What you have in here,"  Gilden responds lightly touching her forehead, "and what you have in here,"  he says gesturing to her heart. "Is vastly more important then any physical attribute you may or may not possess and even if I could change things, I wouldn't. I like you as you are, what can I say you look good in pink." He responds with his own smile.



Gadget swoons, which again seems odd given her new face, “You are so sweet!”  She gives him a big hug.


			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "We should get going or we may get left behind."



“Oh yeah,” she releases the hug and runs off to get her things, “See you at the ship!”


----------



## Samnell (Oct 9, 2006)

Mark/Karen shot McCallister a glance when James' ailment came up. _How did he get No Return?_

"If we can get a magical scouting going then I'll focus in on Genocide, but with how things are right now I don't want to have a big part of the plan depending on our magic working. We should talk about exit strategy, since we can't count on a portal out. The aerodyne could get shot down and we could get stuck there."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 9, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "If we can get a magical scouting going then I'll focus in on Genocide, but with how things are right now I don't want to have a big part of the plan depending on our magic working. We should talk about exit strategy, since we can't count on a portal out. The aerodyne could get shot down and we could get stuck there."




"That's a good point.  Part of the plan was always being able to pull out if we had to.  That's not an easy option anymore," Anika adds.  "But what can we do besides individually leave if we have to?  You would need help, Mark.  Karen's body is not very fast.  Maybe Tina could carry you and anyone that's fallen?  How much can you normally carry, Tim?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 9, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "That's a good point.  Part of the plan was always being able to pull out if we had to.  That's not an easy option anymore," Anika adds.  "But what can we do besides individually leave if we have to?  You would need help, Mark.  Karen's body is not very fast.  Maybe Tina could carry you and anyone that's fallen?  How much can you normally carry, Tim?"



 Tina smirks, "He said like 9 to 10 tons..."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 9, 2006)

Screaming wordlessly at the DEA agents trying to kill her, her scream carries her anger, her hurt, her pain, and her sheer frustration over everything that had happened.  It wasn't even their fault they were doing this, they hadn't done anything wrong, it was all her.  It was entirely her fault, everything she did seemed to make people die.  It wasn't fair.  Esther was just being nice to her, and these people had killed her and the sheriff.  It was her fault her daddy was dead, Legion had killed him because of her, and he had taken her mom and grand parents all because of her too.  It was all her fault.  All the people that were trying to hurt the elites vecause she had told the truth.  She had just wanted to do the right thing, but with everything else, she could never do it.  She was too stupid to make the right choice, and people were dying because she was so stupid.  She didn't deserve to live, she didn't even want to live, and her weatherfield obliged the suicidal thought but fading.

Even as Kelly fell to her knees alternatively sobbing and screaming in anguish, the wind that was throwing the aerodyne all about picked up, spreading out to send the DEA soldiers and the hovercraft away from her and crashing into the ground none-to gently.  "All my fault...its all my fault."  the girl sobbed, rocking back and forth on her knees.

OOC:  using her selective area telekinesis to basically trip everyone I guess, it can't directly damage, but she is just really sending everyone crashing to the ground.  Also dropping her force field.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 9, 2006)

Cassie's plan of attack had gone out the figurative window with the onslaught of Kelly's whirlwind. His follow up plan was to simply hold on and watch the pilot turn various shades of green, any idea of actually attacking turning to more important thoughts of holding on for dear life. 

He rolled to the ground when the aerodyne crashed from the weather and staggered to his feet. Seeing his freind collapse tore at his heart as he staggered, flew over to her. 

"It's okay Kelly, we're here." He says as he tries to collect the weeping girl in his hands.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 9, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Even as Kelly fell to her knees alternatively sobbing and screaming in anguish, the wind that was throwing the aerodyne all about picked up, spreading out to send the DEA soldiers and the hovercraft away from her and crashing into the ground none-to gently.  "All my fault...its all my fault."  the girl sobbed, rocking back and forth on her knees.
> 
> OOC:  using her selective area telekinesis to basically trip everyone I guess, it can't directly damage, but she is just really sending everyone crashing to the ground.  Also dropping her force field.



_Kelly knocks down all the standing men but one…_

Kelly in her moment of anguish knocks down the DEA agents and then, only one remains standing, still shielding himself from Karen.  Colonel Himura seeing that the fighting is pretty much at an end with the aerodyne crashing to the ground rushes out and points her pistol at the remaining agent.

“Lower your weapons, no one else has to die…” the Colonel says between gritted teeth.

Cassie moves to console as Chance leaps easily into the air at the final standing agent, a calm look in her eyes.  Karen gets a first hand look at Chance landing lightly at her side, her energy blade still aglow.

Then the DEA agents head falls to the ground, and the man collapses.  Chance smirks, “He forfeited his life when he tried to kill us… foolish human.  Shall I dispatch the rest?”

_Chance takes 10, and the agent rolls an 11, and he is dead, being a minion._

The agents are currently incapacitated or in no condition to fight back…

Colonel Himura shifts her pistol towards Chance, “Why did you kill that man?”

Chance shrugs looking incredulous, “It got what it deserved… don’t push your luck, Colonel.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 9, 2006)

"Chance! Stand Down. We do not kill like that." Cassie says angrily. "Just because we were both made to be weapons doesn't mean we buy into the lie behind it!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 9, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Chance! Stand Down. We do not kill like that." Cassie says angrily. "Just because we were both made to be weapons doesn't mean we buy into the lie behind it!"



 Chance shrugs, "Understood."  Her hand stops glowing.

Colonel Himura sighs painfully, but lowers her weapon still on edge.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 9, 2006)

"Nine or ten tons? That sucks. Should be enough for what we an evac, but the range and speed might be problematic. And the enemies are likely to be fast as well. Without a teleport, any kind of retreat might be risky unless we can find something to cover us. Maybe some kind of wildcard strike...you know, blowing something up." _It's probably not a good idea to be so focused on a retreat at this point. Especially since it's my job to be like that.

Hmm. Were those metric or imperial tons? Or are they the same amount? I always forget stuff like that. _


----------



## Aenion (Oct 9, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chance shrugs looking incredulous, “It got what it deserved… don’t push your luck, Colonel.”




Karen gasps and desperately tries to push the soldier out of the way. Not only does Chance kill him in cold blood but she continues on to threaten an ally, "Care to push yours? They are human beings! They're only doing their jobs. They might have families, kids..." she glares at Chance angrily, Cassie's trembling hands balling into fists, "What the hell is wrong with you? Who are you? Where do you come from? And why should I even trust you?" Not only was she here to save a friend who'd betrayed her trust, she was here with a murderous stranger who Cassie and Kelly seemed to trust explicitely. Which even she had to admit to herself wasn't really a very good reference.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 9, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen gasps and desperately tries to push the soldier out of the way. Not only does Chance kill him in cold blood but she continues on to threaten an ally, "Care to push yours? They are human beings! They're only doing their jobs. They might have families, kids..." she glares at Chance angrily, Cassie's trembling hands balling into fists, "What the hell is wrong with you? Who are you? Where do you come from? And why should I even trust you?" Not only was she here to save a friend who'd betrayed her trust, she was here with a murderous stranger who Cassie and Kelly seemed to trust explicitely. Which even she had to admit to herself wasn't really a very good reference.



“Who am I?  I am Cassie’s sister… I come from the place Cassie does.  Why should you trust me, more importantly why should I trust you?  You lack the convictions to take the lives of your enemies.  Why?  So they can strike at you later, this is not murder.  This is war.  There is no quarter given and none asked for, that should be obvious, Karen,” Chance replies.

Colonel Himura keeps her weapon lowered, “Great… I don’t give a damn about your ideology.  Ryan, Cassie… Cassie two, get Kelly out of here, now.  I am going to do my best to slow down the DEA; I will contact you after I'm done. Now go… stay low under the tree line, and find safety elsewhere, Legion is still coming.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 9, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Who am I?  I am Cassie’s sister… I come from the place Cassie does.  Why should you trust me, more importantly why should I trust you?  You lack the convictions to take the lives of your enemies.  Why?  So they can strike at you later, this is not murder.  This is war.  There is no quarter given and none asked for, that should be obvious, Karen,” Chance replies.
> 
> Colonel Himura keeps her weapon lowered, “Great… I don’t give a damn about your ideology.  Ryan, Cassie… Cassie two, get Kelly out of here, now.  I am going to my best to slow down the DEA; I will contact you after I done. Now go… stay low under the tree line, and find safety elsewhere, Legion is still coming.”





"We are NOT having this talk Chance, not now!" Cassie says as he helps Kelly up. "The Colonel, despite some past feuds, is our freind." He looks to his 'sister' with a glare. His hands moves in the 'hand speak' that Chance and Cassie share.

_We do NOT kill casually. They were following orders, and the ones who ARE responsible are the ones who should be punished._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 9, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "We are NOT having this talk Chance, not now!" Cassie says as he helps Kelly up. "The Colonel, despite some past feuds, is our freind." He looks to his 'sister' with a glare. His hands moves in the 'hand speak' that Chance and Cassie share.



Chance shrugs, nodding to her sister.


			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> _We do NOT kill casually. They were following orders, and the ones who ARE responsible are the ones who should be punished._



_Understood,_ Chance signs back.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 9, 2006)

Cassie fumes as she looks around. "Where can we stage to await recovery Colonel?"

Her thoughts were furious and fast. _Great.. my sister is the posterchild for the Pantheon Elite. How did that happen?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 9, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie fumes as she looks around. "Where can we stage to await recovery Colonel?"
> 
> Her thoughts were furious and fast. _Great.. my sister is the posterchild for the Pantheon Elite. How did that happen?_



 “It is best if you just go… too many listening ears,” the Colonel responds heading back into the diner, “you don’t have much time.”


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 9, 2006)

Kelly stays hunched over with her chin resting on her knees as Ryan tries to help her up, she wasn't having it.  "Its my fault Esther was being nice to me...she was Charlie's grandma....the Charlie from the other earth.  The one that Kal was from.  She was just as nice as that other her and she's dead just because she wanted to keep me company."

"Its my fault that dad is dead...Legion is all my fault I should be the one who died cause of him, not everyone else.  Its not fair."  the girl sobs, banging her hands on the ground impotently.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 9, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly stays hunched over with her chin resting on her knees as Ryan tries to help her up, she wasn't having it.  "Its my fault Esther was being nice to me...she was Charlie's grandma....the Charlie from the other earth.  The one that Kal was from.  She was just as nice as that other her and she's dead just because she wanted to keep me company."
> 
> "Its my fault that dad is dead...Legion is all my fault I should be the one who died cause of him, not everyone else.  Its not fair."  the girl sobs, banging her hands on the ground impotently.



 "Ryan get her out of here now!" the Colonel roders.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 9, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Ryan get her out of here now!" the Colonel roders.





"Come on Kelly." Cassie says as he picks up his friend, and drops his voice to reassure her. "And actually it's me Cassie.. Choas played musical bodies.. " He says as he looks for a place to dodge out of. "If it wasn't for Karen and Chance, I'd take flight and relocate someplace else."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 9, 2006)

"Its my fault Ryan, its all my fault.  I can't do anything right, and now UN people have killed government people in America.  Its gonna be World War 3 all cause of me.  I'm such a loser.  You should just leave me here.  I'll take the blame and you guys can get away and everyone wont die cause of me."  Kelly says hollowly.

"Even my powers know I'm a bad person and aren't working.  I can't step through the weather anymore, my body almost wouldn't comeback on the other side last time."  She tells Ryan, not really hearing what he is saying.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 9, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Its my fault Ryan, its all my fault.  I can't do anything right, and now UN people have killed government people in America.  Its gonna be World War 3 all cause of me.  I'm such a loser.  You should just leave me here.  I'll take the blame and you guys can get away and everyone wont die cause of me."  Kelly says hollowly.
> 
> "Even my powers know I'm a bad person and aren't working.  I can't step through the weather anymore, my body almost wouldn't comeback on the other side last time."  She tells Ryan, not really hearing what he is saying.





"Shh.. relax Kelly we'll take care of you." Cassie says as he holds her in his arms and looks to the others. "Karen, Chance, take the lead. We'll find cover elsewhere to .. " His eyes drop to look at the Aerodyne. "Chance, see if that's flyable, we can retreat to a better fall back location if it is, do you have my skill in flying one? Karen, watch the perimenter. Colonel, if the Aerodyne is funcitonal we're all leaving, better to not be here if we don't have to be."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 9, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Shh.. relax Kelly we'll take care of you." Cassie says as he holds her in his arms and looks to the others. "Karen, Chance, take the lead. We'll find cover elsewhere to .. " His eyes drop to look at the Aerodyne. "Chance, see if that's flyable, we can retreat to a better fall back location if it is, do you have my skill in flying one? Karen, watch the perimenter. Colonel, if the Aerodyne is funcitonal we're all leaving, better to not be here if we don't have to be."



 Chance shakes her head, “I lack that capability, Cassie.  But if we steal one, then the authorities can easily track us down…”  She starts moving turning to Karen, “Come on, you should be well adapted to ground movement, keep up Cassie.”

The Colonel nods, “This is what I train for, Ryan…” she trails off, she fires her pistol, hitting the ground at Ryan’s feet, “Now go… get out of here now!”

In the distance the teens can see more aircraft approaching…


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 9, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chance shakes her head, “I lack that capability, Cassie.  But if we steal one, then the authorities can easily track us down…”  She starts moving turning to Karen, “Come on, you should be well adapted to ground movement, keep up Cassie.”
> 
> The Colonel nods, “This is what I train for, Ryan…” she trails off, she fires her pistol, hitting the ground at Ryan’s feet, “Now go… get out of here now!”
> 
> In the distance the teens can see more aircraft approaching…




"I'll do what I can, but remember we need to keep low profile. Find a place we can go to ground on." Cassie says as he sprints after his twin, wishing that he was back in his old body, that would make this SERE exercise easy, she'd have gotten Kelly away quickly enough.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 9, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chance shakes her head, “I lack that capability, Cassie.  But if we steal one, then the authorities can easily track us down…”  She starts moving turning to Karen, “Come on, you should be well adapted to ground movement, keep up Cassie.”




_Demons, souls, evil twins, bodyswitching... When this is over I'm gonna disappear for a month..._ Karen thinks to herself as she turns away from Chance to have a look at Kelly, though she's still angry at her, she tries to comfort Kelly despite herself, "Kelly please calm down. You've made a lot of mistakes, but we can still set a lot them right, but you're gonna have to help us, ok?" she tells the girl as she sprints away with Cassie/Ryan.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 9, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> _Demons, souls, evil twins, bodyswitching... When this is over I'm gonna disappear for a month..._ Karen thinks to herself as she turns away from Chance to have a look at Kelly, though she's still angry at her, she tries to comfort Kelly despite herself, "Kelly please calm down. You've made a lot of mistakes, but we can still set a lot them right, but you're gonna have to help us, ok?" she tells the girl as she sprints away with Cassie/Ryan.





"A good heavy fog could be quite helpful right now Kelly." Cassie says as he runs after the two speeding twins. He wouldn't be able to keep up with them both at full speed, not on foot, but a glowing purple guy flying would draw too much attention.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 9, 2006)

"I..I was just doing what I thought was right Cassie...I didn't mean for all of this to happen, and now more people are going to die...because of me.  I wish I could just go away somewhere no one would ever be able to find me and just be alone so I couldn't hurt anyone else."  the blonde girl sobbed, ignoring the fact that Ryan was running away with her.  For once her powers acting on her emotions was a blessing, or at least a temporary one.  a fog bank rose to shroud all of the students as they ran, hiding Kelly away from everyone, from everything.

OOC:  Obscure 10 covers an area of roughly 4 miles.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 9, 2006)

"Not this time Kelly, this time you're gonna help us solve this. No more running away," Karen tells the girl, not bothering trying to explain she was Karen, they'd have time for that later, now they had to get Kelly moving.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 9, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Nine or ten tons? That sucks. Should be enough for what we an evac, but the range and speed might be problematic. And the enemies are likely to be fast as well. Without a teleport, any kind of retreat might be risky unless we can find something to cover us. Maybe some kind of wildcard strike...you know, blowing something up."




Anika shrugs.  "I could cover a retreat.  It's unlikely anyone with Genocide is as fast as Mark, once everyone's safely away, I'd leave.  But I doubt we'll need to retreat unless this is some sort of trap.  No need to dwell on it like it's definitely going to happen."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 9, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I..I was just doing what I thought was right Cassie...I didn't mean for all of this to happen, and now more people are going to die...because of me.  I wish I could just go away somewhere no one would ever be able to find me and just be alone so I couldn't hurt anyone else."  the blonde girl sobbed, ignoring the fact that Ryan was running away with her.  For once her powers acting on her emotions was a blessing, or at least a temporary one.  a fog bank rose to shroud all of the students as they ran, hiding Kelly away from everyone, from everything.
> 
> OOC:  Obscure 10 covers an area of roughly 4 miles.



 Kelly’s mist obscures their escape as the teens move out at near full tilt, as well as quickly as their limbs can carry them in the terrain.  Slogging through the ice is hard work for any person, although slightly easier for the elites and their enhanced physiques.  

*Back at the Battle*

“Colonel Himura Sumi of UNJE Special Forces Operations you are way outside your area of jurisdiction, your credentials check out,” the DEA Officer replies already overseeing the cleanup operation.

Colonel Himura nods, “This is a mess,” she glances to the old woman being rushed to an emergency vehicle.  The woman suffered several bullet wounds but she was still clinging to life.  The Colonel turns back to the officer, “You have seven civilians dead, and one wounded severely, the fact that no press is here reeks of a press blackout, am I wrong?”

The Officer grimaces, “What about Kelly Mitchell?”

“She escaped in the confusion, when your men opened fire without warning,” the Colonel replies, “this is a Class A foul up.  If this ever got out to the press your Department would face public censure and most likely an independent investigation.”

“So you want a total cover-up?”

“It is really in both of our best interests at this time, while you find out why your men acted without your authority.  Charge me if you like but that case would bring heavy exposure.  Now transport me to a medical facility, preferably the same one you are sending the old woman,” the Colonel replies.

*The Teens on the Run*

The fog plays to the teens advantage and after about an hour of running, evading, and staying under cover they find an old cabin, it could provide cover from the now slow falling snow.  The chill in the air, is only amplified by their visible breath.

“Should we seek shelter or keep moving?” Chance asks, “It may seem obvious but given Kelly’s current state of mind, lugging her around will slow us down.  If you ask me, we should just dump her and continue on with the objective.”


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 9, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika shrugs.  "I could cover a retreat.  It's unlikely anyone with Genocide is as fast as Mark, once everyone's safely away, I'd leave.  But I doubt we'll need to retreat unless this is some sort of trap.  No need to dwell on it like it's definitely going to happen."



Gadget hops into the ship with a backpack, stuffed with gear.  She grabs a seat as the engines spool up.  Gadget smirks, “Alright I am ready to go… lets kick some Genocide butt!”

Tina groans, “This is going to be a long flight.”

The pilot speaks, “Five minutes to take off, please strap yourselves in.”


----------



## Aenion (Oct 9, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Teens on the Run*
> 
> The fog plays to the teens advantage and after about an hour of running, evading, and staying under cover they find an old cabin, it could provide cover from the now slow falling snow.  The chill in the air, is only amplified by their visible breath.
> 
> “Should we seek shelter or keep moving?” Chance asks, “It may seem obvious but given Kelly’s current state of mind, lugging her around will slow us down.  If you ask me, we should just dump her and continue on with the objective.”




"We're not leaving anyone behind, we came here to save Kelly and that's what we'll do," Karen replies angrily, "Let's hide here for now, I'm freezing," she hugs herself to try and keep warm, _I miss my own body._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 9, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "We're not leaving anyone behind, we came here to save Kelly and that's what we'll do," Karen replies angrily, "Let's hide here for now, I'm freezing," she hugs herself to try and keep warm, _I miss my own body._



 Chance shrugs and follows Karen inside, “Fine, but I hate to see Kelly look so weak.  She was so strong in Milan and now she is like a weak little girl.  A child, so foolish… you actually have remorse for those humans that wanted to kill you?  I may never understand you people.”

The interior is furnished with ratty, dusty furniture.  Chance looks around, “No power.  Looks like we will be roughing this out, but at least we won’t freeze to death from the snow…”


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 9, 2006)

As the other teens ran through the fog and snow to make their escape, Kelly was running too, but in her case the flight was an internal one.  She ran through all of her decisions and how each and everyone had gone wrong all the way back to when she had first me Neuro.  "I'm such a loser." she said pushing awy from Ryan.  She didn't even know why he had come for her, she didn't deserve it, and he didn't even like her.

After pushing off Ryan she fell into the snow, landing on her bottom.  "Chance is right, you guys should leave me behind, I'll just tell you what I was telling Paragon and then you guys can get out of trouble, I'll just take all the blame."  the blonde girl offers.

"I was kidnapped, and mom and Tommy from my hospital room.  They used Gas.  It was something called Project Chimera, I wasn't even who they really wanted, they wanted mom.  They wanted her to go back to work and create a new kind of Elites, super elites, they wanted an army of them, and they only wanted me for my blood since they think mom would have given me upgraded nanites instead of the kind that all the other elites have."  Kelly told the others, expecting them to abandon her like Chance suggested.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 9, 2006)

Gilden get into the ship and buckles up, giving Gadget a quick smile. "Lets do this, the sooner we get our bodies back the better."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 9, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget hops into the ship with a backpack, stuffed with gear.  She grabs a seat as the engines spool up.  Gadget smirks, “Alright I am ready to go… lets kick some Genocide butt!”
> 
> Tina groans, “This is going to be a long flight.”
> 
> The pilot speaks, “Five minutes to take off, please strap yourselves in.”




Ryan laughs at Tina. "You gotta admit, it is pretty funny. Looking at Tim, seeing his body act all tough. Seeing you, Tina, acting all cute. I can only imagine what my body is being subjected to...probably some kind of group hug right about now."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 9, 2006)

"Yeah, this is hilarious," Anika says, rolling Mark's eyes.  She straps herself in for the flight ahead.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 9, 2006)

"Kelly please pull yourself together," Karen kneels in the snow across from Kelly, "We didn't come all the way here just to leave you in the snow. We're not leaving you behind," she offers her hand, "Let's get inside and try to figure out how we're gonna get back to the institute."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 9, 2006)

"Exactly. And for the record.. I'm not Ryan. Choas swapped the team's bodies and minds around last night. I'm Cassie." He looks at Chance with a bit of heat, the look saying shut up.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 9, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Exactly. And for the record.. I'm not Ryan. Choas swapped the team's bodies and minds around last night. I'm Cassie." He looks at Chance with a bit of heat, the look saying shut up.



 Chance shrugs, "You people baby her too much."  She walks off to check out the rest of the cabin.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 10, 2006)

"Why don't you guys want to leave me behind?  I keep making mistakes that hurt everyone.  I could make another mistake and hurt you guys too.  I don't understand."  Kelly says, sounding confused.  She looks back and forth between Ryan, Cassie and Chance.

"Why would Chaos do that?  Wait, what exactly did he do.  He put all of you into the wrong bodies?  Thats not good, do you think maybe he thought it would be funny or something?  What about the mission to go after Genocide?  If you guys are all here...does that mean the others are going after him by themselves?  They shouldn't... I'm not worth it to go after him when they are really at their best and are missing Ryan."  Kelly says sounding even more distressed.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 10, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chance shrugs, "You people baby her too much."  She walks off to check out the rest of the cabin.




"Karen, keep an eye on Kelly okay? Kelly, I need you to focus on helping us survive. Now if you'll excuse me, I have a few words to disucss with my sister." Cassie follows after Chance.

"What happened back there Chance? You .. flip a switch and went all.. pantheon on us. You killed those men. We're better than that, we've got the skills and talents to disable without killing. And you remember how.. fragile I was Yoshi. Kelly is in the same place now that i was then." Crosses his arms and looks at her. "So, why the sudden change in attitude? The lack of compaassion and empathy? Is Ryan, for once in his misbegotten life right, are you psychoitc?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 10, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "What happened back there Chance? You .. flip a switch and went all.. pantheon on us. You killed those men. We're better than that, we've got the skills and talents to disable without killing. And you remember how.. fragile I was Yoshi. Kelly is in the same place now that i was then." Crosses his arms and looks at her. "So, why the sudden change in attitude? The lack of compaassion and empathy? Is Ryan, for once in his misbegotten life right, are you psychoitc?"



“Psychotic?  I have no delusions or hallucinations that impair my understanding or observation of reality sister.  Flip a switch?  Sister this is who I am, I observed and I have found Kelly to be wanting.  She is weak, a fool, and has endangered your life and your friends on more then one occasion.  Really it would be a mercy killing, sister,” Chance adds.

She hops up on a ruined chair and crouches on the head rest, like a predator, “And you and Yoshi, I remember how you felt after that, how we felt.  That sense of weakness sickens me.  Better to be  hardened then to open one self to the world and watch as your dreams die.  Love dies, just like everything else.  In a way the only thing that is constant is death.”

“Lack of compassion or empathy, you ask me this sister.  But when I have displayed such weak emotions, perhaps you have projected your own traits onto me sister.  But I am not you, and you are not me,” Chance replies softly.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 10, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Psychotic?  I have no delusions or hallucinations that impair my understanding or observation of reality sister.  Flip a switch?  Sister this is who I am, I observed and I have found Kelly to be wanting.  She is weak, a fool, and has endangered your life and your friends on more then one occasion.  Really it would be a mercy killing, sister,” Chance adds.
> 
> She hops up on a ruined chair and crouches on the head rest, like a predator, “And you and Yoshi, I remember how you felt after that, how we felt.  That sense of weakness sickens me.  Better to be  hardened then to open one self to the world and watch as your dreams die.  Love dies, just like everything else.  In a way the only thing that is constant is death.”
> 
> “Lack of compassion or empathy, you ask me this sister.  But when I have displayed such weak emotions, perhaps you have projected your own traits onto me sister.  But I am not you, and you are not me,” Chance replies softly.




"Again with the casual talk of killing." Cassie growls. "I don't understand why you can talk so casually of killing. I know our instincts and training push us down that path, but I know we also have the willpower to ignore it." 

He stands and look out the window. "You know why I refuse to walk that path.. Of course you do. Because they left us. Abandoned us. We owe them nothing." He looks back. "Pantheon doesn't deserve our loyalty and we don't need to follow their doctrine. The only difference between baselines and elites are a simple articial construct. Anyone could become an elite, under the right circumstances. No.. evoulutionary event, no.. right to power. Luck. So, how about we lose this.. supremecy attitude okay? Before they take you away from me and lock you up. Or open you up to see how we tick."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 10, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Again with the casual talk of killing." Cassie growls. "I don't understand why you can talk so casually of killing. I know our instincts and training push us down that path, but I know we also have the willpower to ignore it."



"I do what I am best at," Chance replies.


			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> He stands and look out the window. "You know why I refuse to walk that path.. Of course you do. Because they left us. Abandoned us. We owe them nothing." He looks back. "Pantheon doesn't deserve our loyalty and we don't need to follow their doctrine. The only difference between baselines and elites are a simple articial construct. Anyone could become an elite, under the right circumstances. No.. evoulutionary event, no.. right to power. Luck. So, how about we lose this.. supremecy attitude okay? Before they take you away from me and lock you up. Or open you up to see how we tick."



“Who said I was loyal to Pantheon?  You see sister my loyalty is to only one thing, us.  We may not agree, but we are sisters and that means something.  Elites, baselines, even other sentient beings are beneath my concern.  We are something more, something better; our destiny is beyond this ball of rock and stardust.  We are an expression of the universe…” she trails off and then focuses back on Cassie.

“But I was wrong sister, and you are right… my way of thinking is foolish, I will bow to your wisdom,” she hops down from her perch, standing  brushing her hair back, “I apologize.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 10, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I do what I am best at," Chance replies.
> 
> “Who said I was loyal to Pantheon?  You see sister my loyalty is to only one thing, us.  We may not agree, but we are sisters and that means something.  Elites, baselines, even other sentient beings are beneath my concern.  We are something more, something better; our destiny is beyond this ball of rock and stardust.  We are an expression of the universe…” she trails off and then focuses back on Cassie.
> 
> “But I was wrong sister, and you are right… my way of thinking is foolish, I will bow to your wisdom,” she hops down from her perch, standing  brushing her hair back, “I apologize.”




"Nice to see one of us has mastered sarcasm." Cassie says. "I just.. I don't want to to lose you. Is that stupid?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 10, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Nice to see one of us has mastered sarcasm." Cassie says. "I just.. I don't want to to lose you. Is that stupid?"



 “I would think it would be me just being _human_,” Chance grins.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 10, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I would think it would be me just being _human_,” Chance grins.





"And me being the clueless one who doesn't get it? Does that make me not human?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 10, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "And me being the clueless one who doesn't get it? Does that make me not human?"



 “You sell yourself short sister, you are not clueless, if you were clueless then you would be making more mistakes then Kelly.  You don’t understand people because you choose not to, most likely because deep down people scare you.  So you feign this wall of ignorance to distance yourself.  Human interaction is not complex, no more complex then any other sentient being.  Your problem is purely in your head,” Chance replies.

“Besides you are no more human then Overseer… although it may appear to lesser that we are human in appearance,” Chance shrugs, “but being human is overrated.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 10, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “You sell yourself short sister, you are not clueless, if you were clueless then you would be making more mistakes then Kelly.  You don’t understand people because you choose not to, most likely because deep down people scare you.  So you feign this wall of ignorance to distance yourself.  Human interaction is not complex, no more complex then any other sentient being.  Your problem is purely in your head,” Chance replies.
> 
> “Besides you are no more human then Overseer… although it may appear to lesser that we are human in appearance,” Chance shrugs, “but being human is overrated.”





"How can you be sure, they studied me.. us, enough." Cassie says calmly. "Do you think we ARE the reincarnation of an Eternal?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 10, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "How can you be sure, they studied me.. us, enough." Cassie says calmly. "Do you think we ARE the reincarnation of an Eternal?"



 Chance shrugs and walks away.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 10, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chance shrugs and walks away.




"Chance.. I'm sorry.. I push things, but I worry what the authroities will do to us. Particularly if we win in the end and survive. We'll be superfulious then. But enough of fears, got any ideas on how we can contact the others for pick up?"


----------



## Aenion (Oct 10, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Why don't you guys want to leave me behind?  I keep making mistakes that hurt everyone.  I could make another mistake and hurt you guys too.  I don't understand."  Kelly says, sounding confused.  She looks back and forth between Ryan, Cassie and Chance.
> 
> "Why would Chaos do that?  Wait, what exactly did he do.  He put all of you into the wrong bodies?  Thats not good, do you think maybe he thought it would be funny or something?  What about the mission to go after Genocide?  If you guys are all here...does that mean the others are going after him by themselves?  They shouldn't... I'm not worth it to go after him when they are really at their best and are missing Ryan."  Kelly says sounding even more distressed.




Karen nods at Cassie/Ryan and takes a seat next to Kelly, "Kelly you're my friend, but it's time you started taking responsibility for your mistakes instead of running away from them. We're gonna work this out together, ok?" Karen asks compassionately, but there's a hint of frustration in her voice, "We're gonna go back to the institute, you're gonna talk to Paragon and apologize for what you did. Then we're gonna ask him to contact American Freedom and we'll work with them to save your mom and Tommy, ok? It's gonna be a first step to everyone working together like they should."

"I guess the others are gonna have to fight Genocide without us. But they can do it, it just would have been a lot easier with us and with you there," she says, _But you should have thought of that before you ran off to Milan and London,_ she wanted to add, she wanted to add so many things right now. Why did she run off to Milan the day after she was nearly killed? Why did she talk to CNN? Why did she try to run off without telling anyone she did? How does she expect everyone to work together, if she can't work with Paragon? So many questions she wanted to ask her friend in frustration, but she knew they wouldn't solve anything.

She gets out her cellphone, Timothy's outburst the day before had taught her to keep it with her ... in working condition, and tries to call mr. Kincaid, the only teacher whose number she had, "I hope I can get a signal out here."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 10, 2006)

"They wont want me back there, Jun Min said I had to leave, that was why I left.  All I wanted was for my dad not to be blamed for something he didn't do.  He's my dad, you wouldn't want Mexico city blamed on your dad either, not if you knew he didn't have anything to do with it, would you?  I just wanted everyone to know the truth...I didn't think the truth would hurt anyone, I thought that the truth would really shock everyone, and that getting the shock out of the way now instead of right when Overseer showed up would be a good thing, that less people would get hurt by it."  Kelly explained sadly.  

"They wouldn't have let me go to fight Genocide no matter what, they know how much of a mess that I am, how badly I screw everything up.  I...I didn't know that there was someone out there that wanted to kidnap my mom.  That they wanted her to make super-elites, or that they think I'm one or something.  Not very much super about me."  the girl says with a sigh.  

"Uhh...we aren't very far from Canada up here, and Canada is part of the UN.  We could just go there couldn't we?  Uhh...nevermind, its probably another bad idea and it'll get people killed or something."  Asks the Massachussets native.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 10, 2006)

*Italy, two hours later…*

The aerodyne comes in low over the water, it hovers briefly allowing the students/team members a chance to exit.  Mr. McCallister drops out and stands under the gathering of trees as the aerodyne retreats to get refueled.

Mr. McCallister checks his watch, “Forty minutes until the window is closed, Aya you should start scouting the site.”

A map of the region is automatically uploaded into the teens communicators, the students who are not normally Legacy, have been issued some as well.  Gadget begins sitting up her equipment as well.

*Cassie*

Chance pauses, “No.”

Then she is gone.

*Karen & Kelly*

The line rings once and then Mr. Kincaid answers, “Hello, Karen?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 10, 2006)

Cassie sighs as he stands up and watches Chance walk out. The chair he was sitting on crumples into a ball as he grits his teeth. He couldn't even talk to his own twin without screwing up.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 11, 2006)

"Ok, let's go earn our tights," Mark/Karen smiled before fading in the background and beginning his own scouting.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 11, 2006)

"Shocking people is never a very good thing, it makes them do stuff they normally wouldn't ... Hello, Mr. Kincaid, could you patch me through to Paragon please? I-I'll explain later."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 12, 2006)

"I thought we wear form-fitting black leather suits instead of tights. Because black is always in style." _I see you, Mark. Karen. Whatever. Now I don't need to worry about losing track of my enemies._

"So...hostage scenario. Genocide grabs some stupid chick who works for him? What do we do? How are we going to prevent it? And let's not forget, just because someone *looks* harmless doesn't mean they're not a threat. If anyone in there doesn't panic, we should probably hit them."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 12, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "So...hostage scenario. Genocide grabs some stupid chick who works for him? What do we do? How are we going to prevent it? And let's not forget, just because someone *looks* harmless doesn't mean they're not a threat. If anyone in there doesn't panic, we should probably hit them."





"Good point.  But if they aren't hostile, we shouldn't be hitting them hard.  And, remember everybody, no killing anyone if it can be helped, especially Genocide,"  Anika adds.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 12, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Good point.  But if they aren't hostile, we shouldn't be hitting them hard.  And, remember everybody, no killing anyone if it can be helped, especially Genocide,"  Anika adds.



 Aya comes out of her reverie, she blinks, “Wow that is a head trip.  I scanned the pool area, there are six women lounging around the pool and four men in suits, the goon kind of suits, probably armed making patrols.”

“I tried to get into the house but something was blocking me from actually getting my scry thingy inside, so maybe he has that shielded?” Aya replies.

She pauses and then adds, “Out front there are armed sentries, six in number two at the gate, and four patrolling the grounds.  I counted four vehicles out front, looked I guess European in style, sedans.  I tried to look into the windows but the curtains are drawn…”

_It will take Mark about ten minutes of movement to get to the compound, since he does not have super speed and has to rely on more mundane forms of movement._

*Karen*

Mr. Kincaid replies, “Of course Karen, I hope everything is okay.  Standby one sec.”

The line pauses and then SARAH picks up, “I apologize your line is being forwarded.”

Colonel Himura picks up, “Karen, that was foolish of you to contact the Institute, if you have not noticed this mission is strictly off the record.  I am at the hospital with Esther, she is alive, please relay that Kelly, she was distraught over the her apparent death.”

“I am not sure how safe you are, but I think the DEA is compromised by Legion, there is no telling how deep it goes.  I would urge you to get to Canada, we have UNJE support, but from this point on we cannot have contact.  The DEA is probably watching my every movement and trying to track my communications.  Good luck,” she hangs up.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 13, 2006)

"Kiyana could form a shield around the ones we consider civilians, that way it would protect them and possibly nullify them if they aren't. Are we going to do a frontal assult or find some other way in?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 13, 2006)

_Nice to see that Anika has matured slightly...usually we have a cry fest before these things about how all life is precious. I guess with most of the blonde patrol screwing up in the States, we're spared that. It's the little things in life._

"The shield wouldn't nullify them; it would help them, if they were hostile. Let's not forget that in the old days, these things were meant to stop armies. I get the feeling that a ground-based frontal assault would suck. Besides, it would take some of us way too much to get to grips with the enemy. Why not an aerial assault...you know, death from above? Between all of us, we should either be able to fly or just take the fall should something unfortunate happen. Plus, you know, we probably have ropes of some kind."


----------



## Aenion (Oct 13, 2006)

"We're fine, thanks mr. Kincaid," Karen replies, frowning when SARAH tells her the line is being forwarded. Her frown only deepens when she hears colonel Himura on the otherside, "I'm sorry, colonel, I thought it was the best thing to do... I'll tell her... Uhm... thanks," she looks at her cellphone when Himura hangs up, as if it had just bitten her ear.

"Colonel Himura says Esther is gonna be fine," Karen says, still a bit preturbed from the call, "I-it looks like you're right, they might be able to arrange a pickup in Canada."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 13, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "The shield wouldn't nullify them; it would help them, if they were hostile. Let's not forget that in the old days, these things were meant to stop armies. I get the feeling that a ground-based frontal assault would suck. Besides, it would take some of us way too much to get to grips with the enemy. Why not an aerial assault...you know, death from above? Between all of us, we should either be able to fly or just take the fall should something unfortunate happen. Plus, you know, we probably have ropes of some kind."




"Well, let's leave the aerodyne out of it, so we can get back home with it.  Besides, it won't help our surprise factor," Anika says, putting on Mark's impact gloves.  "We should fly there from here, and carry anyone that can't fly.  I can run over the wall with little problem, myself, and Mark will already be there."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2006)

"Whats wrong?  I thought you were calling the school, is Colonel Himura at the school now?  That was fast of her."   Kelly says, not sounding very much like her usual perky, cheerful self.



> "Colonel Himura says Esther is gonna be fine," Karen says, still a bit preturbed from the call, "I-it looks like you're right, they might be able to arrange a pickup in Canada."




When Karen tells her that Esther is going to be fine, Kelly's face breaks into a beautiful, if only momentary smile.  "Thats really good, she was a nice old lady.  She is the second person that I have met that is a crossover from Kal's dimension.  On that side I met a boy named Tommy who had a dog named Star, and Esther's grandson is Nightchilde."  going on more subdued, "does that mean the sheriff died?  Sheriff Ortiz?"  she asks sighing.

"Nevermind, we just need to get going, Canada isn't too far away, and if I stay here too long more people might get hurt.  When Cassie and Chance get back we can talk about how to get there.  I can fly us and we'd get there really quick,  I can go 100mph, or even 200mph if I really push it, but we might get noticed.  Or we could try and find a car, or we could try and walk."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 13, 2006)

"Or we could try to make a bubble with my force field and have you move us though the storm." Cassie says as he comes back in. "Chance will be along in due time. We're not getting along, what can I say..we're siblings." He says with a shrug.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Or we could try to make a bubble with my force field and have you move us though the storm." Cassie says as he comes back in. "Chance will be along in due time. We're not getting along, what can I say..we're siblings." He says with a shrug.




"I don't, I don't really understand, what would a bubble do?  keep the storm off of you guys?  Wont they be able to detect a buble of cosmic energy?  Ryan is pretty strong, or he can be, how about you just carry Karen and Chance and me.  We can use the fog and the storm to hide us.  And since the storm is already out there, me giving little nudges with the wind wont be noticed since its already so nasty out."


----------



## Aenion (Oct 13, 2006)

"Himura told me the Legion was in control of most of the DEA and that they might be tracing her calls. She's still at that diner," Karen explains, "She didn't say anything about the sheriff," she gets up to check if there's any food in the cabin, she was feeling hungry and they might need something along the way, "The sooner and faster we can get out of here the better," she calls from the kitchen, "Can you carry us all on the wind? I don't think Cassie can carry all of us at once no matter how strong Ryan's body can be..."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 13, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Well, let's leave the aerodyne out of it, so we can get back home with it.  Besides, it won't help our surprise factor," Anika says, putting on Mark's impact gloves.  "We should fly there from here, and carry anyone that can't fly.  I can run over the wall with little problem, myself, and Mark will already be there."




"Not yet," Mark/Karen said into the comm. "Karen takes a lot longer to get to places. I feel like I'm in a tank."


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 13, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _Nice to see that Anika has matured slightly...usually we have a cry fest before these things about how all life is precious. I guess with most of the blonde patrol screwing up in the States, we're spared that. It's the little things in life._
> 
> "The shield wouldn't nullify them; it would help them, if they were hostile. Let's not forget that in the old days, these things were meant to stop armies. I get the feeling that a ground-based frontal assault would suck. Besides, it would take some of us way too much to get to grips with the enemy. Why not an aerial assault...you know, death from above? Between all of us, we should either be able to fly or just take the fall should something unfortunate happen. Plus, you know, we probably have ropes of some kind."




Tim listened, focusing on what was being said, not saying much in return. However, Ryan's idea bore weight.

"An aerial assault would work wonders. At least as an opening volley. but for a sustained fight, it'd leave the groundpounders unable to do much. Can we identify the general area of the building Genocide is in?"

She popped the helmet, grinning, "If so, one of us flyers go in fast, hit him hard, grab him, taking him through a few walls to soften him up before we dump him in the team's lap."

She stretches, making movements as if she's cracking her knuckles, "Divide and Conquer can work both ways. If he thinks this is just an attack from a small group of us, he'll be caught off guard if the tactic works. Downside ..."

She frowned, "If the initial tackle doesnt work. Which would mean we'd have to tackle him in close quarters, where our numbers would work against us. Oh, Ryan, by the way, life *is* precious, so consider me part of the blond patrol as you so put it. Doesnt mean I'm not willing to break a few bones or the like to end a fight quickly."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 13, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> She frowned, "If the initial tackle doesnt work. Which would mean we'd have to tackle him in close quarters, where our numbers would work against us. Oh, Ryan, by the way, life *is* precious, so consider me part of the blond patrol as you so put it. Doesnt mean I'm not willing to break a few bones or the like to end a fight quickly."



_Ryan was only thinking about the Blonde Patrol statement he never said it..._


----------



## Agamon (Oct 13, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Not yet," Mark/Karen said into the comm. "Karen takes a lot longer to get to places. I feel like I'm in a tank."




"No problem, Mark.  We won't move until your say so.  Try to find out what's up in the house," Anika replies.

"You're plan is too risky, Tim.  If the one person that goes in gets hit hard, they're in trouble.  Best if we bring us to them, it worked well in the simulation."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 13, 2006)

"Tim, I'm not even going to pretend to understand your logic. Genocide, whatever Elite henchmen he has, and his thugs are going to murder the hell out of any small group that tries to surprise him." _What the hell is wrong with this kid? Was he born stupid, or did he get it beaten into him?_

"The correct tactical rule is to hit our enemies with overwhelming force, disabling our enemies as quickly as possible.  I'd be more worried about the pilot of the aerodyne than any ability to get back. We're in Italy, for Christ's sake. We can take a commercial flight. The plan for surprise would be take this puppy up several miles in the air, then drop down on Genocide as fast as possible. Afterwards, the Aerodyne flies off again as quickly as possible. It'd be out of range in just a few seconds, and I'd like to think our enemies will be a little more busy with us than shooting at some aircraft just for the hell of it."

"That said, there are serious flaws to the Aerodyne plan. Which is why I say we go with the portal. It's short range, so there's less of a chance I'll screw it up. Worst case scenario, I create another one of those portals of death...in which case I just dismiss it instead of trying to go through. The surprise factor that we get will be more than worth the risk. Mark, Anika, what do you think?"


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 13, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Tim, I'm not even going to pretend to understand your logic. Genocide, whatever Elite henchmen he has, and his thugs are going to murder the hell out of any small group that tries to surprise him." _What the hell is wrong with this kid? Was he born stupid, or did he get it beaten into him?_
> 
> "The correct tactical rule is to hit our enemies with overwhelming force, disabling our enemies as quickly as possible.  I'd be more worried about the pilot of the aerodyne than any ability to get back. We're in Italy, for Christ's sake. We can take a commercial flight. The plan for surprise would be take this puppy up several miles in the air, then drop down on Genocide as fast as possible. Afterwards, the Aerodyne flies off again as quickly as possible. It'd be out of range in just a few seconds, and I'd like to think our enemies will be a little more busy with us than shooting at some aircraft just for the hell of it."
> 
> "That said, there are serious flaws to the Aerodyne plan. Which is why I say we go with the portal. It's short range, so there's less of a chance I'll screw it up. Worst case scenario, I create another one of those portals of death...in which case I just dismiss it instead of trying to go through. The surprise factor that we get will be more than worth the risk. Mark, Anika, what do you think?"




She shrugged, "I was merely proposing an idea, no need to insult me. Good tactics also indicate that you don't fight in cramped quarters when you're dealing with ranged weapons unless you've got no other choice. Fighting him inside increases the risks of getting caught in our own fire drastically."

She sighed, "You also must assume that at any given time he's got lots of people with him, many of them noncombatants. It's why you need to draw him out in some way. Doing otherwise puts us at the disadvantage of being forced to fight in close quarters. That works fine for close melee, but we've got a number of ranged weapons to worry about."

OOC: my bad about the blond patrol bit, thought it was said out loud.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 13, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "That said, there are serious flaws to the Aerodyne plan. Which is why I say we go with the portal. It's short range, so there's less of a chance I'll screw it up. Worst case scenario, I create another one of those portals of death...in which case I just dismiss it instead of trying to go through. The surprise factor that we get will be more than worth the risk. Mark, Anika, what do you think?"



“Yeah I have to agree with Ryan on this one,” Aya adds, “Go in solo and Genocide will destroy you, Teen Justice ran into it once, and it wasn’t pretty.  If the Freedom League hadn’t show up, some of us would not be here…”

_Gilden remembers that incident, they were tracking down a group of mutant teen bikers and somehow ran afoul of an Overseer operation.  Genocide ambushed the teens and put Nightchild and Danger Girl in the hospital.  In the end two heroes died, and Genocide got away…_

Tina adds, “I agree with the disadvantage but Genocide isn’t stupid, or if he is, he does not seem like it.  He won’t play to our strengths, and he won’t come outside unless he has an incentive to do so… a serious incentive.  Bringing the mansion down on his head, may not even phase him…”

*Mark*

Mark is nearing the stone walls that stand some eight feet in height that surround the compound.  Cameras dot the fence line, and for about twenty feet from the wall, there is no overgrowth, besides neatly mowed grass.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 14, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mark is nearing the stone walls that stand some eight feet in height that surround the compound.  Cameras dot the fence line, and for about twenty feet from the wall, there is no overgrowth, besides neatly mowed grass.




"I'm coming up on the place, have to go silent," Mark/Karen commed the others. _No sense being in a hurry to find out how much it hurts Karen to get shot._ Mark took note of the camera locations and begain a circuit of the wall, trying to spot guards and find likely places to sneak over.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 14, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "I'm coming up on the place, have to go silent," Mark/Karen commed the others. _No sense being in a hurry to find out how much it hurts Karen to get shot._ Mark took note of the camera locations and begain a circuit of the wall, trying to spot guards and find likely places to sneak over.



 The fence line does not seem to have any actual human guards on it, that is what the cameras are for, but Mark can also see motion activated lights, although in the daylight they do not activate, or at least do not seem to.  The wall extends perhaps a mile or so in either direction…


----------



## Samnell (Oct 14, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The fence line does not seem to have any actual human guards on it, that is what the cameras are for, but Mark can also see motion activated lights, although in the daylight they do not activate, or at least do not seem to.  The wall extends perhaps a mile or so in either direction…




Mark tries to find a gate or door.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 14, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark tries to find a gate or door.



 Mark works his way down towards the coastline and finds a road leading out a gate where two men sit in a guard shack.  They look thoroughly bored, but alert.  There is a woman standing outside the shack speaking with the men, he recognizes the woman as the elite that can create illusions that he met in the Preserve and then again in Thailand…


----------



## Samnell (Oct 14, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mark works his way down towards the coastline and finds a road leading out a gate where two men sit in a guard shack.  They look thoroughly bored, but alert.  There is a woman standing outside the shack speaking with the men, he recognizes the woman as the elite that can create illusions that he met in the Preserve and then again in Thailand…




Mark fell back until he was sure he was out of earshot of the guards and gate before keying his comm back on, "Perimeter is a wall with cameras and motion-activated lights. I don't think the lights are on. The gate has two guards, baselines. Our friend with the illusions from the Preserve and Thailand is here too."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 14, 2006)

"Genocide is much to dangerous to attack alone, I agree with Ryan we must hit him with overwhelming force or we will lose. I am reluctant to using the portal but I don't see any other way around it. If I was in my own body I might be able to duplicate Anika's spell."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 14, 2006)

"Okay.  Can you get in the building unnoticed, Mark?" Anika replies.

"Ryan, illusions show up as see through.  Keep the rest of us updated on what you see.  As for the portal," she says, shaking her head, "you know how bad an idea I think that is.  But like I said before, it's up to you."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 14, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Okay.  Can you get in the building unnoticed, Mark?" Anika replies.




"I should be, but you guys need to be aware. Going in now," Mark turned  muted his comm again and stalked into the gate as quietly as Karen's body allowed.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 14, 2006)

Ryan nods, frowning. "Okay, we got Mistress and some guards. I want to try the portal. But if I successfully make one, it might tip off some people. So after the minute or so it takes to make one, we're gonna need to rush in. On the other hand, if it doesn't work, well, Mark might be in a position that's not very good if he depended on us making our move. So, everyone get ready, make their force fields, whatever."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 14, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "I should be, but you guys need to be aware. Going in now," Mark turned  muted his comm again and stalked into the gate as quietly as Karen's body allowed.



 Mark sneaks by the guards with ease his body invisible to their sight by trick of reducing her coloration.  The trio is speaking in Italian and seems engrossed in their conversation, of sorts.  Once inside the gates there is a road that leads up to the mansion proper, and the building is huge, three floors with a focus on the modern.

Dogs walk the grounds.  Trees line the road and are currently tended to by a gardener who is pruning the trees diligently ignorant of the imminent danger he could be subjected to.

*Karen*

Karen looks around the interior for food and finds some old canned vegetables and a rusted can of spam.  The interior is old and ratty and the gentle flurry has picked up to a steady fall of snow.  The interior is cold, with no heat source to warm the interior.

Karen’s phone starts to ring.

*Cassie and Kelly*

Sitting out in what looks to be the living room, the two can see the snow picking up outside.  The door swings slowly on the hinges, not able to close completely.  Both hear something stirring behind a ruined couch across the room…


----------



## Samnell (Oct 14, 2006)

Mark sought out a place out of earshot and commed the details to the others.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 14, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Karen looks around the interior for food and finds some old canned vegetables and a rusted can of spam.  The interior is old and ratty and the gentle flurry has picked up to a steady fall of snow.  The interior is cold, with no heat source to warm the interior.
> 
> Karen’s phone starts to ring.




_Great, I finally get to eat and all we got is this... I hope we at least have time to cook this stuff,_ Karen thinks as she searches the kitchen, the sound of her phone startled her, "Uh ... Hello?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 15, 2006)

Cassie stands and motions Kelly to move behind him. As he moves to check the room, he wills the power up and to enfold him in a sheild. Definitely didn't want anymore attacks.

"Should have just carried you girls on a couch or soemthing."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 15, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> _Great, I finally get to eat and all we got is this... I hope we at least have time to cook this stuff,_ Karen thinks as she searches the kitchen, the sound of her phone startled her, "Uh ... Hello?"



The number is private as Karen answers.  A man’s voice replies, “I am looking for Kelly Mitchell, I need to talk to her.  Please be a dear and fetch her for me.”


----------



## Aenion (Oct 15, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The number is private as Karen answers.  A man’s voice replies, “I am looking for Kelly Mitchell, I need to talk to her.  Please be a dear and fetch her for me.”




"Who are you?" Karen asks, having a difficult time hiding the alarm in her voice, only very few people had her number.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 15, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Who are you?" Karen asks, having a difficult time hiding the alarm in her voice, only very few people had her number.



 "Her grandfather."


----------



## Aenion (Oct 15, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Her grandfather."




Karen gasps, no way Kelly's granddad could or should have her number, "Kelly's not here," she lies before disconnecting the call. She quickly gathers the cans of food in a bag and rushes back to the others, "I think we've gotta go, I just got a call from Kelly's granddad..."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2006)

Kelly brings up her weather field as she hears the noise, but she doesn't stay behind Ryan, er Cassie...er whoever it was suppoused to be, she wondered why Chaos had done such a thing.  Well, anyway, she was just as strong as Ryan, or she thought she was.  In either case she used the  wind to lift the couch away from the sound...or she was attempting to when Cassie, er Karen came in saying her Grandpa...Legion, had just called.  God this was starting to hurt her head all the people not being who they were.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 15, 2006)

"Watch out for the guard dogs Mark...they'll probably smell you if you're not careful. Can you try and find a good place to set up the portal, out of sight? I 'remembered' that while I'm casting, the portal will grow at the destination. Not very sneaky, if I say so myself."

"Mr. McCallister, how far away are we from the chateau? In distance, not time."


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 18, 2006)

She checked her systems one final time, realizing that her usefulness in the fight was going to be minimal. Outside of raw damage, there wasnt a whole lot that could be done with the suit. Best thing to probably do was to focus on taking out the _hired help_ and assist others as needed.

Her scowl was not seen, as it was more mental than physical, _One of these days Ryan, you're going to piss off the wrong person, and they'll squish you flatter than a pancake. One of these days._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 18, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly brings up her weather field as she hears the noise, but she doesn't stay behind Ryan, er Cassie...er whoever it was suppoused to be, she wondered why Chaos had done such a thing.  Well, anyway, she was just as strong as Ryan, or she thought she was.  In either case she used the  wind to lift the couch away from the sound...or she was attempting to when Cassie, er Karen came in saying her Grandpa...Legion, had just called.  God this was starting to hurt her head all the people not being who they were.



 Kelly lifts the couch and a raccoon goes scurrying, looking for cover now that its hiding spot had been found out.  It scampers to a corner sitting on its hind legs for a moment to wipe its nose and then dives into a hole in the wall that looks to have been subjected to both chewing and age.

*Back in Italy*

Gadget answers Ryan, “We are approximately two and a half miles from the estate, I have it right here on my portable command station.  See there is Karen, I mean Mark and this us, over here;” she points to glowing red dots on a three dimensional map on her portable monitor showing the layout of the region.”

“Just give me the word and I can pretty jam just about any electronic signal out of the building effectively cutting off all communications.  I have also prepared a little toy for their computer system, should put some holes in their security system, oh man this is going to be fun.”

Gadget giggles mischievously.

*Mark*

Karen hunkers down out of the way when she sees a Doberman pincer approach her.  The dog sniffs the area where Mark is, its ears perking up.  It does not so much seem startled as curious it paces back and forth in front of the near invisible teen.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 18, 2006)

"Right, time to get going. We can put the gang on the couch and I'll fly us all to Canada." Cassie says as he relaxes a bit.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 19, 2006)

Kelly lets out a little shriek at the sight of the Racoon and then she grins guiltily.  "Ok, the couch it is.  I'll take it outside if you can go find Chance?  I didn't see where she went, and you...well, she is your sister."  Kelly told Ryan, er Cassie.  Sighing, the popstar gestured and the floating couch moved over to the door and aligned itself to the exit before it squeezed through.  

"Are you..ready to go Karen?"


----------



## Aenion (Oct 19, 2006)

Karen gives a startled yelp when the raccoon scurries for safety, followed by a nervous giggle. She was feeling pretty jumpy at the moment. She considers leaving some money for the food she took but one look at the hole in the wall told her that it would only serve to feed the raccoons or even rats. She shivers at the thought of rats and quickly followed Kelly, and the couch, outside.

She gives their their chosen mode of transportation a dubious look, "I-I guess so... The sooner we can get out of here the better, right? I found a couple of old cans of food for when we get really hungry."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 19, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Karen hunkers down out of the way when she sees a Doberman pincer approach her.  The dog sniffs the area where Mark is, its ears perking up.  It does not so much seem startled as curious it paces back and forth in front of the near invisible teen.




_Goooood doggie. Nothing to smell here. Just a guy in a crystal girl's body. Move along. Everything's fine. Don't start freaking out and barking like the guy's at that convenience store that one time. I guess I'm buying Star a cat or a dog or something and I don't want to have to see your insides before I do that._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 19, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _Goooood doggie. Nothing to smell here. Just a guy in a crystal girl's body. Move along. Everything's fine. Don't start freaking out and barking like the guy's at that convenience store that one time. I guess I'm buying Star a cat or a dog or something and I don't want to have to see your insides before I do that._



 The dog pants for a moment and then sits.  It stays seated for a long moment before a man whistles the dog over, beckoning the dog over in what mark can only think is Italian, at least it sounds like Italian.

He is safe for the moment.

*Cassie, Karen, and Kelly*

The sofa squeezes outside with little effort.  But still no sign of Chance, and the Snow is really starting to come down now.  The cold chill is really starting to get to Karen, an odd feeling after having been in her nigh invulnerable form for so long…


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 19, 2006)

"Karen, better close up your outfit." Cassie looks around. "CHANCE, Come on!" he calls, concerned for his twin.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 20, 2006)

Kelly lowers the couch to the ground outside and then speeds up the already present wind to keep the snow flakes away from the couch, she also adds a thread of warmth to te flowing wind in the 5 feet around the couch.  Such a small scale wind wouldn't draw any attention, not in such a large storm, and such a small area of raised heat might just appear like a car or something assuming anyone would be like for heat spots.  "Chance?"  the girl calls out, looking around for her friend's evil twin.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 20, 2006)

"Only two miles...Anika, you think I could hurry up making the portal and finish it quicker? It would be weaker, but should be able to reach two miles." Ryan puts his head down, speaking into his communicator, "Okay, Mark, have you found a good point for me to create a portal?"

_Damn it, I just want this thing *done with*. Unfortunately, that could result in one of these fools getting killed. We can't afford any stupid mistakes._


----------



## Samnell (Oct 20, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Only two miles...Anika, you think I could hurry up making the portal and finish it quicker? It would be weaker, but should be able to reach two miles." Ryan puts his head down, speaking into his communicator, "Okay, Mark, have you found a good point for me to create a portal?"




"Not yet," Mark said quietly into his comm after making sure he was well out of earshot of the guards. "Looking.

_I hate being the scout. It's slow._


----------



## Aenion (Oct 20, 2006)

Karen's uniform was actually closed up already, but Cassie's body was clearly not used to the cold. She rubbed her arms and stomped her feet trying to keep herself warm, flashing a grateful smile at Kelly when she heated up the air a bit, "Chance?!"


----------



## Agamon (Oct 21, 2006)

"Finish it quicker?" Anika says, shaking her head and rolling her eyes.  "You have absolutely no idea how my powers work.  Gimmie my damn body back."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 21, 2006)

"I would if I could, believe you me. Of course, that would put me in the exclusive presence of the Cassie, Chance, and Kelly, so I'd actually prefer to wait in that regard. While I do have absolutely no idea how your powers work, I don't let preconceptions get in my way," Ryan says with a cocky smile. "Remember how you thought that there was no way I could even use your powers?"

"Anyway, the whole point is moot if Mark can't find a good spot. Twenty bucks says that he gets caught and we have to do some half-assed rescue plan that screws up the rest of the op."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 21, 2006)

"Kelly you and Karen get moving. I'll follow after I find Chance." He says nervously. "This isn't someplace I want to leave my twin in?"


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 21, 2006)

Kelly nods at Cassie's suggestion.  "I think Ryan can fly faster then I can...you are going to have to tell me why Chaos dd this this, and who ended up where, this is too bizare for words.  If you can carry Chance, then I can carry Karen.  You two are probably better off getting to Canada without me too."

Kelly wraps Cassie/Karen in the warm wind that was around the couch and lifts her off the couch to float a foot or two above the ground.  "You ready?"


----------



## Aenion (Oct 21, 2006)

"We're not really sure it was Chaos, but he's our best guess," Karen says, still rubbing her arms, "I don't really care why he did it, I just want him to end it. I want my body back... Cassie be very careful ok?"

She yelps when she's suddenly lifted of the ground by the wind, "I guess so..." she replies, feeling awkward floating in the air like that.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 21, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "We're not really sure it was Chaos, but he's our best guess," Karen says, still rubbing her arms, "I don't really care why he did it, I just want him to end it. I want my body back... Cassie be very careful ok?"
> 
> She yelps when she's suddenly lifted of the ground by the wind, "I guess so..." she replies, feeling awkward floating in the air like that.




Kelly grins inspite of herself at Karen's yelp of surprise and then she lifts the other girl another foot of the ground.  "Catch up to us when you can I guess, if you don't catch up before then, we can meet up on the Canadian side of Niagra falls, ok?"  Kelly says, naming the closest Canadian landmark.  She figured there would be tons of signs, and they were already close to the top of New York so it really wasn't too far.

"Here we go, this could get really weird, I haven't done anything like this before."  Kelly says, calling the wind to send her shooting off at 50 mph whie staying low to the ground.  The popstar pulled Karen along next to her as she went, using the wind to tether the two girls together.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 22, 2006)

Before they are well on the way, Karen stops Kelly, "Kelly wait. I think we should help her look, we can't go back without Cassie and Chance. We should stick together, if one of us stays behind we all do..." she offers reluctantly. She wanted nothing more than to get back to the institute, help the others fight Genocide and get her own body back, not necessarily in that order. Instead she was in the middle of nowhere upstate New York to save Kelly, running away from the DEA and looking for Cassie's brand new twin sister, who she suspected could be another of Red Witch's demons...


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 24, 2006)

*Mark*

After the guard leaves Mark finds that a point behind a high row of trimmed hedges could suffice as an entry point into the compound via the portal.  Of course it all comes down to the timing, but hopefully Ryan is as fast as he thinks he is…

*Cassie*

As the other two leave, Cassie is left alone in the still silent night the cold air not affecting her in the least in this new body.  But there is no sign of Chance and the twin is not answering to any calls… it is as if she vanished.

*Kelly & Karen*

The two only get about a hundred feet when they see three bodies of men in body armor laying on the ground the white snow stained red by now cooling blood.  Whoever did this though is long gone…

The men are DEA agents.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 24, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> [After the guard leaves Mark finds that a point behind a high row of trimmed hedges could suffice as an entry point into the compound via the portal.  Of course it all comes down to the timing, but hopefully Ryan is as fast as he thinks he is…




Mark/Karen signalled that he had a spot. _Now we see if Ryan can make it work._


----------



## Aenion (Oct 24, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kelly & Karen*
> 
> The two only get about a hundred feet when they see three bodies of men in body armor laying on the ground the white snow stained red by now cooling blood.  Whoever did this though is long gone…
> 
> The men are DEA agents.




Karen feels the queaziness return when they are confronted with the bodies, grateful that the darkness concealed the gruesome details from her ... and Cassie's eyes don't adjust so well to the lack of light as her own, she mutters, "Chance... We have to go get Cassie. We have to find Chance before anyone else gets hurt..."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 24, 2006)

"Oh god, what is she doing?  Where...do you think they were trying to hurt us aa Chance was protecting us?"  Kelly asks trying to come up with a way to explain away the bodies...it wasn't really working.  "Yea, we definitely need to go find Cassie, she'll know what to do about Chance."  the teen popstar agreed before grabbing Karen again with the wind.  The pair shot back the way they had come to go look for Cassie to give her the bad news.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 24, 2006)

Cassie sighs as he looks around. Snow means that the trail would be minimal, and Chance would keep to positions where she'd not be likely to leave a hint of passing. Trees, rooftops and such. 

He growled as took to the air, moving in  a rapidly expanding circle, trying to find some clue of his twin's passing.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 25, 2006)

Ryan smiles at Mark's description of the area. _That sounds about right. Time to see if I can get a handle on this teleportation thing._

"I'm casting right now, and it will be over quick. That means I need you all to be combat ready," Ryan says sternly. He quickly follows his own advice, chanting two prayers to Freya, asking for protection and flight.

Hovering in midair, Ryan spreads his arms wide and closes his eyes, concentrating intently. _All right, you stupid SOBs,_ he thinks, even as he recites some mumbo jumbo about Odin and roads and the like. _This is a good chance to get everyone back where we belong, so you better listen and help me make that damn portal. And, might I add, this represents the best way to preserve her own life in the coming battle. So sit down, shut up, and let me do what I want to. Got that, creepy bastards?_

_Ryan will be using Extra Effort to get a new AP for Anika's Magic. This power is Teleport +5 (extras: accurate, portal, flaws: long-range only, feats: easy, progression (to increase the size of the portal, so more people can fit through). This portal will only take full-round action to create, instead of the usual minute. Ryan will spend a Hero Point to counter the fatigue, leaving him with 5 left. Does the portal work successfully?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 2, 2006)

*Genocide’s Compound*

The portal opens at both ends slowly, swirling with darkness, and then clears to reveal the entry point which is Mark described.  Thankfully out of sight of any guards or dogs but for how long remains to be seen; Gadget gives the crew the thumbs up.

Tina rolls her eyes, “I want my body back so bad…”

*Cassie*

There is still silence, and then a loud audible thump as a body hits the ground slumped.  Landing face first in the snow; she can see the blood steaming from the pool around the DEA agents head.

*Karen & Kelly*

They find Cassie circling looking for her wayward sister…


----------



## Samnell (Nov 3, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Genocide’s Compound*
> 
> The portal opens at both ends slowly, swirling with darkness, and then clears to reveal the entry point which is Mark described.  Thankfully out of sight of any guards or dogs but for how long remains to be seen; Gadget gives the crew the thumbs up.
> 
> Tina rolls her eyes, “I want my body back so bad…”




Seeing his friends arrive, Mark/Karen smiled and waved uselessly. _They can't see me._

"You made it," he observed, aloud but quietly.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 3, 2006)

Cassie growls as he sees the body drop and moves with all of her borrowed bodies flight speed to move where the body fell. He looked around for the person who struck down the agent, then spots the girl's approaching.

"I told you two to get moving. We need to restage to the north."


----------



## KentArnold (Nov 3, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Genocide’s Compound*
> 
> The portal opens at both ends slowly, swirling with darkness, and then clears to reveal the entry point which is Mark described.  Thankfully out of sight of any guards or dogs but for how long remains to be seen; Gadget gives the crew the thumbs up.
> 
> Tina rolls her eyes, “I want my body back so bad…”




Timothy didnt even blink, this was an exercise in futility. His presence here was not going to amount to much considering the very limited scope of ability that this body had. A pretty body, some amount of brains, but her suit left much to be desired. So few options. It irked him. He was used to having more options available when he had to do things.

"You're not the only one."


----------



## Agamon (Nov 4, 2006)

Anika wasn't sure why Ryan was allowed to continue using her powers.  Maybe the gods knew she wanted him to be able to, maybe they understood the importance of the mission.  Whatever it was, she couldn't complain.  Zipping through the portal, she nods in the general direction of Karen's voice.  "Where to from here?" she whispers back.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 4, 2006)

"Less chat, more action people," Ryan says with a satisfied smirk, waving his arm as the team filters through his portal. _Hypocritical? Yes. But I've earned it with that stunt. They should be impressed...I mean, if Cassie pushed the envelope of my powers, I'd be impressed. A little, at least._

Ryan is the last to go through the portal, willing it closed behind him. He saw the invisible Mark/Karen, and nodded slightly. There were terrorists and criminals to fight. Ryan had a job to do. But he *had* to get that last word in. "Always with you what cannot be done," Ryan whispers to Anika, giving his best Yoda impression given the difficult circumstances that demanded stealth.


----------



## Samnell (Nov 4, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika wasn't sure why Ryan was allowed to continue using her powers.  Maybe the gods knew she wanted him to be able to, maybe they understood the importance of the mission.  Whatever it was, she couldn't complain.  Zipping through the portal, she nods in the general direction of Karen's voice.  "Where to from here?" she whispers back.




"You're past the first line of guards. I'll go find Genocide," Mark/Karen whispered back.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 4, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie growls as he sees the body drop and moves with all of her borrowed bodies flight speed to move where the body fell. He looked around for the person who struck down the agent, then spots the girl's approaching.
> 
> "I told you two to get moving. We need to restage to the north."




"I think we should stick together," Karen replies, spotting the dead agent she quickly looks away, clenching her fists "We have to stop this..."


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 4, 2006)

"We shouldn't leave you alone here, and we have to do something about Chance, we can't let her just kill people...epecially if she can just avoid them."   Kelly says.  "Do you have any idea of where she would go?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 4, 2006)

"She'll go to ground if she sees all of us." he says grumpily. "The three of us together repreent a threat. She knows I'll just talk to her, you guys.. no offense, you guys might take action."


----------



## Aenion (Nov 4, 2006)

"No offense Cassie but she's out of control," Karen replies angrily, "I don't want to fight her, much less hurt her... But she has to stop this and she has to come with us now."

_Great we got a demon from Red Witch on the loose murdering people and Cassie's convinced it's her sister and that she can talk it out of this killing spree..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 4, 2006)

OOC: misposted


----------



## Aenion (Nov 4, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "You think she's a demon.. maybe she is.. but this still means she'll be working on MY instincts. " Cassie says grumpily as he looks for a clue to where Chance is.





ooc: that were her thoughts, didn't know Cassie could read minds


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 4, 2006)

OOC: Okay I'll delte it.. figured it was obvious on her face.


----------



## KentArnold (Nov 6, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "You're past the first line of guards. I'll go find Genocide," Mark/Karen whispered back.




"Be careful. Remember, being invisibility doesnt mean you can't be spotted. It just changes the amount of time before you're spotted."

_And they talked about not being willing to do any solo activity. It's dangerous, but I'm the idiot here of course. Far too dangerous to send one person out, no defense is perfect._ Timothy kept these thoughts to himself, knowing that he was nothing more than an extra body here, and that they would have gladly left him behind if they had a choice.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 6, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "You're past the first line of guards. I'll go find Genocide," Mark/Karen whispered back.




"Perhaps you should watch him mystically as he scouts, it never hurts to have another pair of eyes." Gilden comments to himself as Mark/Karen starts moving out.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 8, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "You're past the first line of guards. I'll go find Genocide," Mark/Karen whispered back.




Ryan shakes his head, then quickly mutters an incantation to render himself invisible. He flies after Mark as silently as possible.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 18, 2006)

*Mark & Ryan*

The duo of unseen teens approach the mansion proper, built in a faux Mediterranean style with modern overtones.  The large double doors are closed, standing at the door are two men in black suits with weapons in hand, automatic small arms from the looks of it.  They seem vigilant, but lack the capability to actually see the teens.

Out front of the mansion are three vehicles with men standing by them, two per vehicle in more casual clothes; though one man standing by a large SUV has on a flak vest and arm that is obviously cybernetic in nature and eyes that are equally enhanced.  

*Rest of the Legacy Teens*

All is quiet thus far, but the waiting game is tense.

*Karen, Kelly, and Cassie*

Chance finally drops down from the trees, she sighs, “I think I have taken care of all the DEA agents.  I don’t pity their lost, they were bent on eliminating us so I killed them first.”

Chance sighs as she adjusts her clothes, “I heard your little conversation, let me guess your small-minded morals and sensibilities are up in arms yes?  You really should put such notions aside, we are at war, and this is us against them.  We the superior fighting for our very existence against the inferior masses.”


----------



## Samnell (Nov 18, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Out front of the mansion are three vehicles with men standing by them, two per vehicle in more casual clothes; though one man standing by a large SUV has on a flak vest and arm that is obviously cybernetic in nature and eyes that are equally enhanced.




Mark froze wen he spotted the man with enhanced eyes and looked for any indication that he'd been seen.

_Great. Just what I need. Get this far in Karen's slow body and have a cyborg spot me. And this body doesn't even float!_


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 18, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark froze wen he spotted the man with enhanced eyes and looked for any indication that he'd been seen.
> 
> _Great. Just what I need. Get this far in Karen's slow body and have a cyborg spot me. And this body doesn't even float!_



The cyborg goon focuses on where Mark would be stand, but then turns as if not really interested.  His motion is very smooth and mechanical, unlike the baselines he seems at a state of constant readiness.  With the amount of enhancement in his arms and eyes, one can surmise that his body is probably as enhanced as the UNJE field agents, and most likely with black market and illegal upgrades.

At least one could assume so.


----------



## Samnell (Nov 18, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The cyborg goon focuses on where Mark would be stand, but then turns as if not really interested.  His motion is very smooth and mechanical, unlike the baselines he seems at a state of constant readiness.  With the amount of enhancement in his arms and eyes, one can surmise that his body is probably as enhanced as the UNJE field agents, and most likely with black market and illegal upgrades.




Mark/Karen held his position for a long moment, making sure the cyborg was looking away when he moved on around the perimeter of the mansion. He kept his eyes open for ways to get Legacy inside without drawing attention.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 19, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen, Kelly, and Cassie*
> 
> Chance finally drops down from the trees, she sighs, “I think I have taken care of all the DEA agents.  I don’t pity their lost, they were bent on eliminating us so I killed them first.”
> 
> Chance sighs as she adjusts her clothes, “I heard your little conversation, let me guess your small-minded morals and sensibilities are up in arms yes?  You really should put such notions aside, we are at war, and this is us against them.  We the superior fighting for our very existence against the inferior masses.”




+Slap+

Before the thought even enters her mind, Karen/Cassie has already slapped Chance across the face, "How dare you lecture us like that?! We don't kill unless we have no choice! None of these people needed to die, its what makes us better than the people we're trying to stop. We could have been miles away from here by now without any of them knowing," she glares at Chance as she speaks, her hands balled to fists in anger, "They were human beings with families and friends. They were just doing their jobs."


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 19, 2006)

"They were probably being controlled by Legion Chance, its not right to kill people if its not neccessary.  All its doing is getting more and more trouble heeped on, and creating hate and hard feelings among the people that love them, its just not right."  Kelly says softly

"We should...we should just get out of here for now, if we stay more people will just show up."  the popstar says before starting to float again, she gestures chance and Karen ack to the couch so that Ryan, er Cassie, could carry them to the border, hopefully without running into anyone else for Chance to hurt.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 19, 2006)

Ryan/Anika follows Mark as silently as he is able, switching to a flying position that resembles laying down, then moving over the terrain at only a few inches in altitude.

"This is a mistake," Ryan whispers to Mark/Karen. "Did you see his eyes? He may have seen us. We should attack these guys fast."


----------



## Samnell (Nov 19, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "This is a mistake," Ryan whispers to Mark/Karen. "Did you see his eyes? He may have seen us. We should attack these guys fast."




"If we attack, he'll definitely see us," Mark/Karen whispered back. "And he might have souped-up ears too."


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 19, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "They were probably being controlled by Legion Chance, its not right to kill people if its not neccessary.  All its doing is getting more and more trouble heeped on, and creating hate and hard feelings among the people that love them, its just not right."  Kelly says softly
> 
> "We should...we should just get out of here for now, if we stay more people will just show up."  the popstar says before starting to float again, she gestures chance and Karen ack to the couch so that Ryan, er Cassie, could carry them to the border, hopefully without running into anyone else for Chance to hurt.



Chance smirks, “Fine, whatever you say.”

She rubs her cheek smiling sweetly at Karen, an unsettling gesture in the midst of the high emotions and arguments.  The smile breaks to a coy grin, “None are alive to tell the tale of how they died, so I think we should be relatively safe.”

*Ryan and Mark*

Another moment passes as the cyborg walks slowly around the vehicle…

**KAPOW!**

A flechette round bounces off Karen’s tough exterior as the  cyborg takes cover behind the SUV and fire a single round at the teen elite!  The blast is loud and can be heard from quite distance, starting a clamor as the rest of the guards scramble for cover!

_The rest of the Legacy teens are about 100 feet north of the vehicles where Mark and Ryan are, which is right next to the building, this starts off Round 1._

*Initiative:** Anika 65, Aya 24, Ryan 16, Mark 14, Tina 13, Goons (15) 11, Cyborg 9, Timothy 6, Gilden 4*

_The final battle begins… well sort of._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 19, 2006)

Cassie

"Welll discuss this later." He says as he waits by the couch, his thoughts going back to the accusasiton that Ryan had made earlier. Was the bullish boy right? Was Chance a demonic clone? How could Cassie prove it one way or the other. There were several mystics on the team, perhaps after this mix up was done they could  check.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 20, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chance smirks, “Fine, whatever you say.”
> 
> She rubs her cheek smiling sweetly at Karen, an unsettling gesture in the midst of the high emotions and arguments.  The smile breaks to a coy grin, “None are alive to tell the tale of how they died, so I think we should be relatively safe.”




Chance' smile sends a shiver running down Karen's spine, she bites her tongue to keep herself from lashing out again, _She's a psycho... I think I should talk to Paragon or Jun-Min about her when we get back to the institute... Cassie obviously has no grip on her 'sister'..._


----------



## KentArnold (Nov 20, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> A flechette round bounces off Karen’s tough exterior as the  cyborg takes cover behind the SUV and fire a single round at the teen elite!  The blast is loud and can be heard from quite distance, starting a clamor as the rest of the guards scramble for cover!




"And the chaos begins."

She spoke softly, using the HUD to bring up any and all targets within the vicinity, quickly telling the system who is and is not valid targets.

She floats into the air, high enough where she can see the field from overheard, and grinned, realizing that range was going to be her advantage.

"Alright pretty boys, let's see what you do when your cover is destroyed? Will you run like ants, or fight like men?"

She aimed at the closest(and most destroyable) vehicle in the area where she could spot any guards, and opened fire, hoping to destroy the vehicle with a well placed shot.

OOC: If she can spot the cyborg taking cover behind the SUV, she'll open fire on the SUV, but that's your call.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 21, 2006)

"Dammit, that can't be good," Anika says grimly.  "It'sonpeople,let'smove!" she shouts as she speeds towards the sound of the explosion, looking for it's source.

_Anika/Mark will move towards Mark, Ryan and the cyborg.  Likely spotting the guards before the cyborg, she'll Rapid Strike (+10) each of the guards within range.  What attack bonus does she use, Anika's or Mark's, I forgot._


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 21, 2006)

Ryan immediately straightens himself into a position better suited for combat, then looks down at Mark/Karen. "It's a damn burden being right so often. Good luck with these chumps, I'm after bigger prey," he says. _I'm the best suited to take her out, after all. The Mistress is not going to get a round three with Legacy._

Ryan/Anika then zips into the air, heading invisibly to the Mistress's last known location. Once in position, he points his right hand while calling on Thor to freeze her back to the Ice Age. 

_Fly to the front gate, use All-Out Attack (+2 attack, -2 defense) and Power Attack (+5 damage, -5 attack) to launch a Blast at the Mistress. Note that Ryan/Anika is attacking while invisible._


----------



## Mimic (Nov 25, 2006)

Gilden will lift off and fly towards the sound, getting ready to attack whoever it is.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 30, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Dammit, that can't be good," Anika says grimly.  "It'sonpeople,let'smove!" she shouts as she speeds towards the sound of the explosion, looking for it's source.
> 
> _Anika/Mark will move towards Mark, Ryan and the cyborg.  Likely spotting the guards before the cyborg, she'll Rapid Strike (+10) each of the guards within range.  What attack bonus does she use, Anika's or Mark's, I forgot._



_Anika rolls a 14 to attack, I use the combat abilities of the original body, makes it easier that way, only the mental abilities change.  This attack hits, the goons make a Toughness save of 17 and fail, they are eliminated from combat._

Anika turns Mark’s body on into over drive and in a blur knocks out all the goons standing around the vehicles outside the front of the building!  This kind of speed could be addicting, watching everyone move as if they are stuck in slow motion… even the flaps of a fly in motion move slow enough for Anika to see every detail, take a moment to gaze on it and still take down the goons.

Aya casts a spell haphazardly, and begins flying forward overhead of the battle at the front door.    She uses Gilden’s powers and focuses an arcane bolt at the cyborg!   But the half-man half-machine is much too nimble for the arcane wizard.  Aya curses, “Damn it… I totally had him!”

_Aya rolls a 17 total attack but fails to hit!_

Ryan reacts quickly and follows through on his plan!  Still invisible he summons Thor’s power and unleashes a frost bolt of great power ripping into Mistress with the fury of the old gods.  The Mistress is one moment reacting to the chaos the next moment she is frozen in place from the arctic blast!

_Ryan rolls a 21 total attack, Mistress gets  Toughness save of 9… being caught unaware is bad news for the total 31 Toughness check.  For all intents she is done for the rest of combat and probably dead…_

*Back in Canada*

The teens have traveled and made their hasty getaway.  For the moment they have succeeded in but at what cost?  Many dead DLA agents, a UNJE agent behind enemy lines, and still the uncertainty of what is happening half way across the world in Italy.

Chance breaks the silence, “So what is the plan do we fly till we find civilization or what?”


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 1, 2006)

> *Back in Canada*
> The teens have traveled and made their hasty getaway. For the moment they have succeeded in but at what cost? Many dead DLA agents, a UNJE agent behind enemy lines, and still the uncertainty of what is happening half way across the world in Italy.
> 
> Chance breaks the silence, “So what is the plan do we fly till we find civilization or what?”




Kelly had been pretty silent for the entire flight, out of character for the normally bubbly girl.  "Why did you come to get me Chance?"  the blonde girl asks, finally speaking up when they stop to reset for a moment.  "You don't think very much of me I don't think, so why?"  Kelly says, looking Chance full in the face with her eyes wide.

"Maybe we should fly along until we getto a city and then just call back to the institute?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 1, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly had been pretty silent for the entire flight, out of character for the normally bubbly girl.  "Why did you come to get me Chance?"  the blonde girl asks, finally speaking up when they stop to reset for a moment.  "You don't think very much of me I don't think, so why?"  Kelly says, looking Chance full in the face with her eyes wide.
> 
> "Maybe we should fly along until we getto a city and then just call back to the institute?"



 "I didn't come for you, you are weak, I came because my sister needs me," Chance replies.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 1, 2006)

"We're heading to a city so we can contact the others, and get back to the institute." Cassie says looking at her sister, Ryan's features bland as she considers what she might have to do if she can't convice her sister to turn from the corse she's on.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 1, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "We're heading to a city so we can contact the others, and get back to the institute." Cassie says looking at her sister, Ryan's features bland as she considers what she might have to do if she can't convice her sister to turn from the corse she's on.



“You actually want to go back to that death trap?” Chance replies, “When it happens, and it will happen you won’t want to be there.  Trust me on that, that place is not for us anymore.  Our future, our destiny lies with her… and you know who she is, Cassie.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “You actually want to go back to that death trap?” Chance replies, “When it happens, and it will happen you won’t want to be there.  Trust me on that, that place is not for us anymore.  Our future, our destiny lies with her… and you know who she is, Cassie.”




"We're a tool to her Chance, you know that. She made you to replace me when I refused to stand the path she had, and when she is done with you.. you'll be tossed aaside like me." He grins. "Not to mention teens are supposed to rebel against parental authority anyway."


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 4, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "We're a tool to her Chance, you know that. She made you to replace me when I refused to stand the path she had, and when she is done with you.. you'll be tossed aaside like me." He grins. "Not to mention teens are supposed to rebel against parental authority anyway."



 "Wrong woman," Chance replies, "I am talking about Cardinal."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Wrong woman," Chance replies, "I am talking about Cardinal."




Cassie looks at her sister like she'd grown a 3rd eye. "And that person is even LESS likely to have our interests in mind. She'll use us as fodder. Get real. We're meat for her combat machine, she's likely to clone us up and make the future we know could come into fact."


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 4, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie looks at her sister like she'd grown a 3rd eye. "And that person is even LESS likely to have our interests in mind. She'll use us as fodder. Get real. We're meat for her combat machine, she's likely to clone us up and make the future we know could come into fact."



 “The Cardinal is willing to die for what she believes in, she is willing to sacrifice anything to make her goal a reality, I doubt any of you can make that claim.  Besides when the time comes, we won’t have much choice… it will either be serve her or die,” Chance replies.


----------



## Samnell (Dec 4, 2006)

Mark/Karen trudges towards the battle at her glacial pace to punch any surviving goons, with a preference for known elite or cyborg targets. 

_Not that I'll have anyone left to hit by the time I get there. Karen's body sucks._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “The Cardinal is willing to die for what she believes in, she is willing to sacrifice anything to make her goal a reality, I doubt any of you can make that claim.  Besides when the time comes, we won’t have much choice… it will either be serve her or die,” Chance replies.





"She's not willing to die for her cause, only willing to let others die for it." Cassie retorts. "The willingness to shed other's blood doesn't make her right and you know it. As for serving her, I doubt that I'll be offered the choice. Not many in Legacy will be. We've all foiled too many of her plots. You might think the hard path of coexistance might be futile to persue, but I disagree. And finally you know what she'd do to me in my current body. That discourages my ability to see a good side to joining her."


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “The Cardinal is willing to die for what she believes in, she is willing to sacrifice anything to make her goal a reality, I doubt any of you can make that claim.  Besides when the time comes, we won’t have much choice… it will either be serve her or die,” Chance replies.




Kelly stares incredulously at Chance, she had to be a demon clone just like the one Red Witch had made, there was no possible way that Cassie would say things like that, so the only way Chance would is if Chance was made to be an evil Cassie.  "Uhh..Cassie...this isn't good."  the blonde popstar says looking to her friend, at a loss as to what they should do.  Chance had killed people, and that could have been self-defensy since the men were Neuro's agents what she was saying now made it look much worse.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 4, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "She's not willing to die for her cause, only willing to let others die for it." Cassie retorts. "The willingness to shed other's blood doesn't make her right and you know it. As for serving her, I doubt that I'll be offered the choice. Not many in Legacy will be. We've all foiled too many of her plots. You might think the hard path of coexistance might be futile to persue, but I disagree. And finally you know what she'd do to me in my current body. That discourages my ability to see a good side to joining her."



Chance shakes her head, “Well you are correct she would not give us much of a choice, but considering the circumstances, we are damned if we don’t and damned if we do.  This world is going to burn one way or another and the Crucible of the fire will be upon us whether we wish it or not.  The time for moralizing and trying to seek peace is over.  War is coming.”

Chance gestures as a town comes into sight, “I just like to be prepared.”

*Back in Italy*

Karen lumbers towards the cyborg and attacks but he is much more agile then his bulky frame would let on, and easily parries her attack as if he is almost five steps ahead of her.  His face is emotionless and mixed with his dark skin gives him an ominous and foreboding look in the functional combat clothing.

_Karen rolls a 17 and misses!_

The cyborg reaches back and grabs the SUV and effortlessly throws it at Karen but the vehicle sails over head and crashes through trees and rolls several times before coming to rest on its hood against the wall!

The cyborg is silent.

_Tim rolls a 13, I will wait to see if he uses a HP._

*Initiative:** Anika 65, Aya 24, Ryan 16, Mark 14, Tina 13, Cyborg 9, Timothy 6, Gilden 4*


----------



## KentArnold (Dec 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The cyborg is silent.
> 
> _Tim rolls a 13, I will wait to see if he uses a HP._




She scowled from inside the suit, the HUD was giving her flack, and she quickly rerouted the display a few centimers to the left. 

_I hope this works!_

Seeing the Cyborg, she cut loose, realizing that he was the powerhouse for the moment, the others could be mopped up quickly enough.

OOC: Spending a HP for a reroll


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 4, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> She scowled from inside the suit, the HUD was giving her flack, and she quickly rerouted the display a few centimers to the left.
> 
> _I hope this works!_
> 
> ...



_Tim rolls a 17, a natural roll of 9 making it a 19 roll for a total of 27.  He hits!  But the damage has no affect._

The cyborg is hit square on with the blast but a pinpoint energy field defense barrier.  The cyborg is unfazed by the attack.  He turns looking over his shoulder at Tim, and continues scanning the battlefield for more.

_Gilden's turn...  Oops I skipped Tina, lol I am not too worried, she got distracted trying to use Tim's body._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chance shakes her head, “Well you are correct she would not give us much of a choice, but considering the circumstances, we are damned if we don’t and damned if we do.  This world is going to burn one way or another and the Crucible of the fire will be upon us whether we wish it or not.  The time for moralizing and trying to seek peace is over.  War is coming.”
> 
> Chance gestures as a town comes into sight, “I just like to be prepared.”





"You are wrong. We don't have to file up for the one with the torch." Cassie says angrily. "She's not going to let us live past the moment we cease to be useful. The UNJE might not be perfect,  but hell Chance, you're talking with the literal devil here.. Or perhaps I'm talking to the devil. Am I?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 4, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "You are wrong. We don't have to file up for the one with the torch." Cassie says angrily. "She's not going to let us live past the moment we cease to be useful. The UNJE might not be perfect,  but hell Chance, you're talking with the literal devil here.. Or perhaps I'm talking to the devil. Am I?"



 "Good and bad are terms for small simple people, you should know that," Chance replies, "The Devil is just a creation of man to explain away evil, and not except the decisions they make for themselves.  Good or Bad, the victor of any conflict writes the history."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 5, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Good and bad are terms for small simple people, you should know that," Chance replies, "The Devil is just a creation of man to explain away evil, and not except the decisions they make for themselves.  Good or Bad, the victor of any conflict writes the history."




Cassie brings the couch down onto the ground. "You two go. My.. sister and I have some issues to settle it seems." His face is placid and he never stops looking at Chance as he steps back.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 5, 2006)

Kelly tried to follow the arguement between sisters as closely as possible, but the blonde girl kept being jarred out of it by what Chance was saying, there was no way that Chance was one of the good guys if she thought like this, not after what she had done to the DEA agents when it might have been avoided.

"I...I don't think so Cassie...we can't just leave the two of you guys alone..." she might get away and hurt people Kelly didn't say aloud.  She still wasn't sure what to do, especially since she didn't want to do anything that couldn't be taken back.  Maybe if she were to talk to Chance she might be able to straighten her out?  She owed it to Chance and Cassie to at least try.  Kelly didn't want to make the first move, but she resolved herself to stopping Chance from hurting anyone, getting a 'grip' on the air so that she could wrap Chance up in it if she had to.

OOC:  Kelly will ready an action to grapple Chance up in her wind/telekinesis with an effective strength bonus of +11


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 5, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie brings the couch down onto the ground. "You two go. My.. sister and I have some issues to settle it seems." His face is placid and he never stops looking at Chance as he steps back.



 Chance raises a brow, "Are you afraid of me?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 5, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chance raises a brow, "Are you afraid of me?"





"No, I just don't want the girls involved in this. This is between you and I." Cassie says firmly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 5, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "No, I just don't want the girls involved in this. This is between you and I." Cassie says firmly.



 “We are mirrors Cassie,” Chance replies, “I have come to see that we are but shades of what we can be.  Your future is on the side of the weak.  Mine is on the side of the strong.  But know this sister, the future is set, the war is coming.”

She leaps up onto a building, landing lightly, “We won’t meet again for a long time.  Stay alive sister, and for your sake I hope your naïve path leads you to success.”  Cassie’s twin vanishes.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 5, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “We are mirrors Cassie,” Chance replies, “I have come to see that we are but shades of what we can be.  Your future is on the side of the weak.  Mine is on the side of the strong.  But know this sister, the future is set, the war is coming.”
> 
> She leaps up onto a building, landing lightly, “We won’t meet again for a long time.  Stay alive sister, and for your sake I hope your naïve path leads you to success.”  Cassie’s twin vanishes.





"You're WRONG!" Cassie says takign to flight pausing as her twin vanishes. He turns and looks around, lashing out angrily. "WRONG!!"


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 5, 2006)

Kelly blinks at Chance's sudden disappearance, she had been expecting to grab her, to stop if she moved, but Chance was really just that quick, it was amazing, it gave her a lot more respect for Cassie's abilities and her sister's.  The blonde girl sighs, "This isn't going to turn out very well at all."

"Lets get going." she sighs and flies toward the town, slowly, mournfully.  "I'm sorry Cassie, this is my fault too.  It all is, lets just get back before anything else goes wrong."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 5, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly blinks at Chance's sudden disappearance, she had been expecting to grab her, to stop if she moved, but Chance was really just that quick, it was amazing, it gave her a lot more respect for Cassie's abilities and her sister's.  The blonde girl sighs, "This isn't going to turn out very well at all."
> 
> "Lets get going." she sighs and flies toward the town, slowly, mournfully.  "I'm sorry Cassie, this is my fault too.  It all is, lets just get back before anything else goes wrong."




"I'd appreciate this if you don't tell of that. I'll tend to my sister." Cassie says calmly as he comes down to the others. "I don't want anyone but me cleaning this up."


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 5, 2006)

"We're friends though Cassie, and you came here to help me get out of a really really bad thing with Neuro, I can't not help you.  I don't feel obligated because of this, I want to help because your my friend and you'd help me, are helping me."  Kelly argues

"Lets just call the institute and get a ride home.  Then we can figure everything out, ok?  I really want to talk to Paragon about saving mom and Tommy, thats the most important thing right now."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 5, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "We're friends though Cassie, and you came here to help me get out of a really really bad thing with Neuro, I can't not help you.  I don't feel obligated because of this, I want to help because your my friend and you'd help me, are helping me."  Kelly argues
> 
> "Lets just call the institute and get a ride home.  Then we can figure everything out, ok?  I really want to talk to Paragon about saving mom and Tommy, thats the most important thing right now."





"You don't get it Kelly, most likely the next time I face her, one of us is going to die. Chance is going to do what she thinks needs doing. I fear that will involve her killing someone I care for or have to protect." Cassie look in the direction of her vanished sister. "I doubt it will be a pleasent reunion."


----------



## Aenion (Dec 5, 2006)

Karen stood back, she was freezing, she was hungry, she felt angry, she really wanted her own body back and she felt like she should be in Italy with the others helping them fight Genocide. Instead she was in Canada to save Kelly out of another problem she got herself into and watching Cassie in Ryan's body try to talk Chance into developing a conscience, which would have been funny if that girl hadn't just slaughtered who knows how many DEA agents.

She shivered, remembering the smile on Chance's lips when she'd slapped her, when Cassie said one of her friends might get hurt, somehow she was relieved the twin wasn't gonna come with them to the institute, she shakes her head "Cassie, you don't have to and shouldn't do this alone. Doing things on your own is what got us stuck here in Canada in the first place," she glances at Kelly at that, though she does her best to conceal her anger, she continuous quietly, hoping Chance isn't still around evesdropping on them, "I think you should talk to Paragon about Chance. About what happened here and maybe even where she came from. He's gonna find out sooner or later, it's better he hears it from you before Chance can endanger more people."

"I guess they'll be tapping my cellphone, so let's find a phone somewhere and try to contact the institute."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 5, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> She shivered, remembering the smile on Chance's lips when she'd slapped her, when Cassie said one of her friends might get hurt, somehow she was relieved the twin wasn't gonna come with them to the institute, she shakes her head "Cassie, you don't have to and shouldn't do this alone. Doing things on your own is what got us stuck here in Canada in the first place," she glances at Kelly at that, though she does her best to conceal her anger, she continuous quietly, hoping Chance isn't still around evesdropping on them, "I think you should talk to Paragon about Chance. About what happened here and maybe even where she came from. He's gonna find out sooner or later, it's better he hears it from you before Chance can endanger more people."
> 
> "I guess they'll be tapping my cellphone, so let's find a phone somewhere and try to contact the institute."




"She's my responsibilite." Cassie says as she collects her friends and heads towards the town. "I'll tell Paragon, after all he can help me find her. But in the end, it's my responsibility."


----------



## Mimic (Dec 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Gilden's turn... _




Gilden flys in low and as quickly as he can towards the Cyborg, taking him out as fast as possible was high priority. The last thing they needed was to encounter Genocide with other enemy combatants around.

ooc: Go for a basic attack, will hold off of power attack for the moment


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 12, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Gilden flys in low and as quickly as he can towards the Cyborg, taking him out as fast as possible was high priority. The last thing they needed was to encounter Genocide with other enemy combatants around.
> 
> ooc: Go for a basic attack, will hold off of power attack for the moment



_Gilden rolls a 10 attack total I shall wait to see if he uses an HP._

*Back in Canada*

Cassie, Kelly, and Karen come upon a small town along a lonely road in Canada.  The town is lit by well kept street lights.  The first place they see are several spread out upscale homes.  Looking to be a suburb of some type.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 12, 2006)

"I think we should try and find out where we are and where the closest UNJE branch office is, right?  I don't have my credit cards or anything to book us a flight, but I don't think It would be a good idea to let Neuro know where we are, not when we are so close..."  Kelly said, looking perplexed at what they should do now that they were someplace that they could make a call from.  The blonde popstar wished Tommy were there, he would no what to do...Tommy...  All of a sudden Kelly's face brightened, she knew who she could contact, and he would be just as worried as she was about Tommy.

"We can call Mr. Smith, he would want to help get Tommy back, and getting us to Paragon would maybe get the UNJE to help or something."


----------



## Mimic (Dec 13, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Gilden rolls a 10 attack total I shall wait to see if he uses an HP._




Yes please


----------



## Aenion (Dec 13, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "We can call Mr. Smith, he would want to help get Tommy back, and getting us to Paragon would maybe get the UNJE to help or something."




"That might be a good idea," Karen replies, rubbing her arms, she'd expected a field uniform of the UNJE to have better insulation, "If it's really necessary we can probably buy us some aerodyne tickets back to Mudaba Adin. Cassie, do you have your phone with you?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 17, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Yes please



_*Initiative:*__* Anika 65, Genocide 26, Aya 24, Vendetta 20, Ryan 16, Mark 14, Tina 13, Goons 10, Cyborg 9, Timothy 6, Gilden 4*_

_One Hero Point used; Gilden rolls a 21 total and still misses the nimble cyborg…_

Gilden flies into the scene and tries to smash the cyborg mercenary but the warrior is much more agile and nimble then originally believed.   The cyborg curses in French, obviously not liking the odds presented against it.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 17, 2006)

"Feel free to run up Ryan's minutes." Cassie says as he fishes out the phone in the jacket.
"Sign him up for a few things or whatever while you're at it. Maybe a few news item lists like the ones I read. Teach him something for a change."


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 17, 2006)

Kelly accepts the phone and dials the number that she had for Smith, hoping that the major domo would be able to help the trio of girls gets her mom and Tommy back.  He was a nice old man, and she thought he would do everything he could, was pretty sure he would.

"Thanks Cassie, hopefully he'll be able to get us an aerodyneback to school without Neuro knowing about it rightaway and getting here first."


----------



## Agamon (Dec 17, 2006)

"Robothugisn'tourtarget,people!" Anika yells out, slowing down enough for her teammates to hear her.  "I'mgoingtofindLizardBreath!"  She zips off, moving through the complex as fast as she can to find Genocide.

_Half move to cover 1000 ft through the complex.  Assuming she finds Genocide, she'll end her movement behind cover if possible and take a full defense action and use a free action to radio her teammates of his location._


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 18, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Robothugisn'tourtarget,people!" Anika yells out, slowing down enough for her teammates to hear her.  "I'mgoingtofindLizardBreath!"  She zips off, moving through the complex as fast as she can to find Genocide.
> 
> _Half move to cover 1000 ft through the complex.  Assuming she finds Genocide, she'll end her movement behind cover if possible and take a full defense action and use a free action to radio her teammates of his location._



 Anika races through the home at high speed, on the second floor in what looks to be a large study she finds Genocide in his human guise wearing a tailored Ivana Renoir crimson suit with several men of Chinese descent looking quite confused.  Genocide turns to Anika and scowls, “Legacy… how impertinent… you must be the one they call Mark.”

“I apologize but these negotiations have come to an end,” he click his hands and the whole room burst into flames!  The men, baselines are instantly incinerated!

_Anika rolls a 15 total reflex check, a roll of a 1… I will wait to see if she wishes to use an HP._


----------



## Agamon (Dec 18, 2006)

_A 1?  Anika finally gets a decent Ref save and rolls a 1.   Yes, I think we'll use an HP._


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 18, 2006)

_Anika rolls an 8, with the usage of an HP that roll is an 18, for a total of 32, she makes the save!_

Moving incredibly fast to the point of almost blinking, she evades the flames using Mark’s hyper-speed.  Each flicker of flame seems to last a lifetime, watching each individual flame grow is comparative to watching paint dry.

Genocide stands motionless or at least to Anika.  Genocide smiles and it sounds like he is talking in slow motion, “I am going to kill you.”

Aya responds to Anika, flying higher to get a better view of the compound, while firing another blast at the cyborg mercenary.  She strikes the nimble enhanced thug, but his pin point defense barrier protects the cyborg.

Meanwhile Ryan sees movement to his right and sees a figure humanoid all in white running and then taking flight as his form changes into that of a woman similar to Anika blazing with power!  She discharges a flaming bolt of blue-black energy, as energy wings of blue extend from her back… but thankfully Ryan's force field absorbs the blow...

“I am Vendetta… remember that name on your way to Valhalla…” this new elite hisses.

_Vendetta rolls a 22 strike while Ryan rolls a Toughness save of 28 and is okay for the moment!  Ryan’s turn._

*Back in Canada*

Kelly hears the phone ring once and then Mr. Smith is on the line, with his normal nonplussed attitude, “Good morning Miss Mitchell, I did not recognize the number but it is a pleasure to see your face.  Mr. McKain left me explicit instructions in accordance with his disappearance.”

He takes a moment to pause, “I assume you are in need of transport?”


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 18, 2006)

"Sorry, I have a bad memory," Ryan/Anika replies with a contemptuous smirk as he floats backwards. "Besides, I seriously doubt they'd let me in. If you'll excuse me..." Ryan adds as he quickly turns, staring at the cyborg who the rest of the lackwits still hadn't taken down.

"Loki, let me take over driving him," he intones, never ceasing eye contact. "It's going to be funny."

_ Five foot step away from Vendetta, casts Possession +10 at the cyborg. Now we roll opposed checks, Ryan/Anika with Possession and Cyborg with a Will save._


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 18, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Sorry, I have a bad memory," Ryan/Anika replies with a contemptuous smirk as he floats backwards. "Besides, I seriously doubt they'd let me in. If you'll excuse me..." Ryan adds as he quickly turns, staring at the cyborg who the rest of the lackwits still hadn't taken down.
> 
> "Loki, let me take over driving him," he intones, never ceasing eye contact. "It's going to be funny."
> 
> _ Five foot step away from Vendetta, casts Possession +10 at the cyborg. Now we roll opposed checks, Ryan/Anika with Possession and Cyborg with a Will save._



_Ryan rolls a Possession check of 15 total I will wait to see if he wishes to use an HP this round._


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 18, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Ryan rolls a Possession check of 15 total I will wait to see if he wishes to use an HP this round._




_Yeah, let's go for it!_


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 18, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _Yeah, let's go for it!_



_Ryan rolls a 9, which is now a19, for a total of 29 on the roll, and the Cyborg got 28 total, he succeeds.  He is now in control and his physical body is gone!_

Vendetta scowls as Ryan fades from sight his mental force subsuming the mind of the cyborg soldier for the moment!  He is now in full control of the agile super-strong soldier, and his physical body is nowhere to be seen!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 19, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kelly hears the phone ring once and then Mr. Smith is on the line, with his normal nonplussed attitude, “Good morning Miss Mitchell, I did not recognize the number but it is a pleasure to see your face.  Mr. McKain left me explicit instructions in accordance with his disappearance.”
> 
> He takes a moment to pause, “I assume you are in need of transport?”




"Yea its me...Mom, Tommy, and I were kidnapped, but they let me go and then Legion had DEA agents under his control shoot up a town to try and get me.  We need transport, but we also need to avoid anything that Legion may be looking for, and that means UN stuff and commercial flights and probably anything with all of my accounts... can you help us get back to school?  Paragon wanted to know all about the guys who kidnapped us, so maybe the UNJE will help get mom and Tommy back if we can get them enough information."


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 19, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Ryan rolls a 9, which is now a19, for a total of 29 on the roll, and the Cyborg got 28 total, he succeeds.  He is now in control and his physical body is gone!_
> 
> Vendetta scowls as Ryan fades from sight his mental force subsuming the mind of the cyborg soldier for the moment!  He is now in full control of the agile super-strong soldier, and his physical body is nowhere to be seen!




After taking control of the cyborg, "Ryan" shouts out "This is Ryan, I possessed this loser!"


----------



## KentArnold (Dec 19, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> After taking control of the cyborg, "Ryan" shouts out "This is Ryan, I possessed this loser!"




She smiled as she turned her attention on the newcomer, a dark look on her face, obscured by her visor, and for the moment, her speaker system shut off, "The rats are coming out of the woodworks. His allies are going to be the death of us. And where did Mark get off to? Probably doing the very idea I reccomended, tracking down Genocide. Of course I'm the idiot. Of course."

She took careful aim on the new elite, "Useless machine, useless body. Too much in the chest, not enough in the head. No options in the suit itself besides move around and shoot energy beams. At least with my body I had more options available. So ... what can we really do?"

She snarled, "Well, Chaos? You wanted something out of all this. We've stagnated in some way, or you wouldnt have done this. After all, you are the personification of Chaos and hate the idea of Order, and not just Order, of the stagnation that Order can bring."

"You feel we've stagnated, but ... how can we move forward unless we have clues on how we've stagnated? We're just trying to keep ourselves alive now. Growth occurs the swiftest under pressure, but ... how are some people going to grow unless they realize what its like to be powerless?"

_How can I grow if I go from weak to even weaker? I don't desire strength, I just want to know that I can accomplish something. I don't hate order, I hate how some people use their authority._

OOC: Using Aim on Vendetta.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 19, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Yea its me...Mom, Tommy, and I were kidnapped, but they let me go and then Legion had DEA agents under his control shoot up a town to try and get me.  We need transport, but we also need to avoid anything that Legion may be looking for, and that means UN stuff and commercial flights and probably anything with all of my accounts... can you help us get back to school?  Paragon wanted to know all about the guys who kidnapped us, so maybe the UNJE will help get mom and Tommy back if we can get them enough information."



 Mr. Smith replies, "I have an idea please relay your GPS coordinates to me, and I shall have you out of there in no time."


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 19, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mr. Smith replies, "I have an idea please relay your GPS coordinates to me, and I shall have you out of there in no time."




"Ok, that sounds good... let me figure out where we are."  the blonde girl tells the butler, removing the cellphone from her ear and reading off the GPS coordinates from its face.  "Did you get that?  I'm pretty sure I read those right...thanks for doing this for me...I hope we can get Tommy back, those people were scary, they wanted to make a race of super-elites that are even stronger then elites.  They even think I'm one."


----------



## Agamon (Dec 19, 2006)

Anika focuses on Genocide, trying hard not to think of the people that just died all around her.  Bad people, it seemed, but people nonetheless.  She blinked her non-illusion-detecting eyes through the smoke and spoke through the comm.  "Guys, I found Genocide.  Second floor.  Oh, and he's going to kill me," she adds sarcastically, giving him a look that says, 'shyeah, right'.


----------



## Samnell (Dec 20, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika focuses on Genocide, trying hard not to think of the people that just died all around her.  Bad people, it seemed, but people nonetheless.  She blinked her non-illusion-detecting eyes through the smoke and spoke through the comm.  "Guys, I found Genocide.  Second floor.  Oh, and he's going to kill me," she adds sarcastically, giving him a look that says, 'shyeah, right'.




"That's no way to treat other people's property," Mark/Karen smirked as he broke off and headed in Anika's direction.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 29, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "That's no way to treat other people's property," Mark/Karen smirked as he broke off and headed in Anika's direction.



*Initiative: Anika 65, Genocide 26, Aya 24, Vendetta 20, Ryan 16, Mark 14, Tina 13, Goons 10, Cyborg 9 (Currently Possessed), Timothy 6, Gilden 4*

Mark lumbers inside the luxurious mansion, and sees a frightened servant, a woman in a maid uniform shrieking loudly.  She hears an explosion upstairs and hears the sizzling and popping of flames.

Meanwhile Tina turns her ire towards the goons at the gate floating towards them in Tim’s body.  She easily grabs one and tosses him into another goon incapacitating both of them… Tina growls, “The gate is handled… Ryan I think you might have over did it on Blondie…”

_Tina takes 10 on the goon and easily grapples, and being an extra he is easily disposed of._

Tim takes careful aim drawing a bead on Vendetta…

_Now Gilden’s turn…_


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 29, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Ok, that sounds good... let me figure out where we are."  the blonde girl tells the butler, removing the cellphone from her ear and reading off the GPS coordinates from its face.  "Did you get that?  I'm pretty sure I read those right...thanks for doing this for me...I hope we can get Tommy back, those people were scary, they wanted to make a race of super-elites that are even stronger then elites.  They even think I'm one."



 Mr. Smith replies, "I will have something arranged with the next few hours.  I apologize but there are issues that are slowing down international travel."


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 29, 2006)

> Mr. Smith replies, "I will have something arranged with the next few hours. I apologize but there are issues that are slowing down international travel."




Kelly gives Mr. Smith a reassuring smile over the vid-phone, "Thank you Mr. Smith, anything that you can do to help us will be greatly appreciated, I know you have to be just as worried about Tommy as I am, your the closest person he has to family.  I'm happy that he has someone else that cares about him as much as I do."  Kelly tells the man greatfully before letting him go to make his arrangements.

"Well, all we have to do now is to wait for Mr. Smith to come pick us up I guess.  He is really good at keeping things going, Tommy really trusts him, I do too."


----------



## Mimic (Dec 30, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Now Gilden’s turn…_



_

"Hold him still Ryan and I will try to incapacitate him."  Gilden remarks as he winds up for a devastating punch.

ooc: power attack the possesed cyborg (-5/+5)_


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 30, 2006)

"No, he's mine!" Ryan shouts, trying to dodge the attack.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 31, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Hold him still Ryan and I will try to incapacitate him."  Gilden remarks as he winds up for a devastating punch.
> 
> ooc: power attack the possesed cyborg (-5/+5)



_Gilden makes an attack roll of 9 total!  I will wait to see if he uses an HP…_

Gilden takes the powerful body in close for a powerful blow against the now possessed Cyborg…

*Back in Canada*

The teens now have to wait for Mr. Smith to find a way out of this mess.  There is an all night diner open, some refuge from the cold air and elements at least for those that care about such things…


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 31, 2006)

"You guys go into the dinner." He sighs and looks around. "I'll keep watch on the perimeter."


----------



## Mimic (Dec 31, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Gilden makes an attack roll of 9 total!  I will wait to see if he uses an HP…_




ooc: No he will not, actually I am uncertain how many HPs Gilden has

ic: "Ryan, you will not be able to posses that body indefinately and we have bigger concerns at the moment." Gilden remarks as he takes his swing.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 31, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> ooc: No he will not, actually I am uncertain how many HPs Gilden has
> 
> ic: "Ryan, you will not be able to posses that body indefinately and we have bigger concerns at the moment." Gilden remarks as he takes his swing.



*Initiative:** Anika 65, Genocide 26, Aya 24, Vendetta 20, Ryan 16, Mark 14, Tina 13, Goons 10, Cyborg 9 (Currently Possessed), Timothy 6, Gilden 4*

Gilden misses with his attack… while Ryan continues to defend his new body!

_Anika’s turn…_

*Back in Canada*

In the distance the teens can see what looks to be the Northern Lights in the sky… the darkness of the sky awash with waves of purple, blue, and red… streaming across the heavens.


----------



## Agamon (Dec 31, 2006)

Anika growls.  "Would you guys quit arguing over the ******* cyborg and get the hell up here!?"

"Catch me if you can, ugly," she taunts Genocide snidely, while trying her best to stay out of his reach.

_Total defence again this round (Def: 24)._


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 31, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika growls.  "Would you guys quit arguing over the ******* cyborg and get the hell up here!?"
> 
> "Catch me if you can, ugly," she taunts Genocide snidely, while trying her best to stay out of his reach.
> 
> _Total defence again this round (Def: 24)._



 Genocide’s human face melts away revealing his true form… a reptilian man of some eight feet in height rippling with red-black scales and muscles as he raises his talons gesturing at Anika; his eyes are baleful and he speaks, “Time for you to suffer.”

Anika instantly feels her, well Mark’s body wracked with nausea and pain, incapacitating pain.  She collapses amidst the flames, her nose bleeding, even her ears have droplets of blood.  Genocide walks forward, “Foolish…”

Genocide puts his massive taloned foot on Anika’s chest.  She can see his body beginning to glow with red-black flames… and can feel the heat.

_Anika rolls a 10 Fortitude save, she is now Helpless and affected by the Nauseate power.  Anika gains one HP for being Helpless._


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 31, 2006)

*The Battle*

Aya sees Genocide through the windows and focuses her arcane might blasting through the window and right into genocide, but alien warlord is unaffected by the powerful blast!  Genocide glances to Aya not amused.

_Aya rolls a 29 total for a critical hit, but Genocide rolls a 29 Toughness save and is unharmed!_

Meanwhile Vendetta goes invisible…

_Ryan’s turn._


----------



## Agamon (Dec 31, 2006)

Anika stares up at Genocide through blurry eyes, trying to keep conscious through the pain.  She closes her eyes, preparing for what was to come, but opens them again as the blast from the window hits Genocide.  _"About frickin' time..."_ she mumbles.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 31, 2006)

Ryan frowns at recent developments, then looks to Kal...Gilden...whoever the hell it was. "I know this doesn't last forever, but this guy is not going to break free. Now why don't you stop trying to hit me and go help Anika." 

_You know, jackass, that if you fail to take control of this body again, I'm just going to blow our brains out right afterwards. So be smart, stay alive, and just enjoy the show._

While mentally threatening the cyborg, Ryan spins around and sends flechette rounds at the now invisible Vendetta. "I'll handle the Invisible Woman."

_Ryan attacks, using All-Out Attack +5/-5 and Power Attack +3/-3, for a total of +12 ranged dealing whatever the gun normally deals +3._


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 31, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> While mentally threatening the cyborg, Ryan spins around and sends flechette rounds at the now invisible Vendetta. "I'll handle the Invisible Woman."
> 
> _Ryan attacks, using All-Out Attack +5/-5 and Power Attack +3/-3, for a total of +12 ranged dealing whatever the gun normally deals +3._



_Ryan rolls an 18 attack, I will wait to see if he uses an HP…_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 1, 2007)

Ryan trains the Cyborg’s body and fires at the invisible Vendetta, the blast goes wide, but surprisingly closer then Vendetta would like.  But the battle seems to be heating up inside…

_Mark can probably get to Anika if he moves all out but won’t be able to attack…_[/color]


----------



## Samnell (Jan 1, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Mark can probably get to Anika if he moves all out but won’t be able to attack…_




Mark does so.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 2, 2007)

*Initiative:** Anika 65, Genocide 26, Aya 24, Vendetta 20, Ryan 16, Mark 14, Tina 13, Goons 10, Cyborg 9 (Currently Possessed), Timothy 6, Gilden 4*

Mark rushes up the stairs as fast as his crystalline body allows, seeing flames leap out from a door he sees the flaming figure of Genocide his foot resting on Mark’s body… an odd thing to see oneself in peril.  Genocide is looking away from him and out a shattered window, where through the flames he can make out a floating figure.

Tina moves away from the incapacitated goons and floats towards Gilden, or Aya… She says over the secure line, “I see Genocide… but I can’t get close enough to engage him without his flames getting to me… Mark… I mean Anika is down… and Karen… Mark is there… we need serious backup!”

_Timothy’s turn…_


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 2, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The teens now have to wait for Mr. Smith to find a way out of this mess. There is an all night diner open, some refuge from the cold air and elements at least for those that care about such things…
> 
> In the distance the teens can see what looks to be the Northern Lights in the sky… the darkness of the sky awash with waves of purple, blue, and red… streaming across the heavens.




Kelly sighs when Cassie moves off to keep watch as the girl in Ryan's body ushers the other girls towards the diner.  "I'm not really cold Cassie, but I guess we can go in but the last time I went into a place like this everyone died."  Kelly said making a face.  The blonde girl looked up at the sky, giving a sad smile at the apparent natural beauty of the sky.  Her powers gave her an appreciation of Nature even if she could change it at a whim, it didn't stop her from appreciating the complexities of it, and how things fit together.

"Its beautiful isn't it?  The sky, just doesn't really care about anything, it just is.  It doesn't care if people like it, it doesn't have to worry about doing the right thing.  It doesn't have to feel responsible for everything being its fault.  I wish I could just be the sky, just drift away and not be responsible." the popstar says leaning against the wall of the diner.


----------



## Aenion (Jan 2, 2007)

"It's beautiful," Karen mutters in reply to Kelly, forgetting the cold for a bit as she stares up at the dancing light in the sky, but it's not long before the many worries of the day creep back into her mind, _I wish Kal could see this... I hope the others are doing alright. Have they started the mission yet? God I hope they're alright..._

"I think I'm gonna warm up inside guys, I could really use a nice cup of hot coco," she opens the door to the diner to go inside, already warming up just at the thought of her first cup of hot chocolate in over a year.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 6, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "I think I'm gonna warm up inside guys, I could really use a nice cup of hot coco," she opens the door to the diner to go inside, already warming up just at the thought of her first cup of hot chocolate in over a year.



The interior is quite warm, and an older man at the counter looks up surprised at the entry of a guest.  He blinks, “Where did you come from?”  A bushy brown mustache on his rough skinned face; he smiles, “Where is my manners just surprised is all, how can I serve you young lady?”

_Outside…_

The cool air and the Northern Lights overhead give the area simple peace and a gentle air.  But the still of the night is a touch better then the violence earlier in the evening, as far as the teens can tell, there is little threat out in the world at the moment…

*Back in Italy…*

Timothy speaks loudly through his suit to the other teens, “I lost sight of the other goon… I am going to help the others with Genocide!  Man I wish this suit had more options though…”

Gilden’s voice, although backed by Aya’s words, sounds over the secure line, “Stop talking badly about my suit… oh man you are so dead!”

Timothy zips forward flying into the room, drawing a bead on Genocide and firing!  Genocide ducks with a wicked reptilian grin, “Children… is this the best this pathetic world has to offer… mere children… you will be sacrificed on the altar of my gods… and your blood will be my offering!”

_Timothy rolls a 21, but misses!  Now Gilden’s turn…_


----------



## Aenion (Jan 8, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The interior is quite warm, and an older man at the counter looks up surprised at the entry of a guest.  He blinks, “Where did you come from?”  A bushy brown mustache on his rough skinned face; he smiles, “Where is my manners just surprised is all, how can I serve you young lady?”




Karen smiles in greeting at the man as she rubs her hands together to warm them, "Good ev- ... uhm night I guess... We're just ... uhm ... passing through," she explains a bit apologetically, a bit selfconcious about being dressed in Cassie's legacy uniform and probably looking a bit disheveled, "Can I get a hot chocolate? And maybe something to eat if the kitchen's still open?"


----------



## Mimic (Jan 9, 2007)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I'll handle the Invisible Woman."




"Fine," Gilden replies, "but just remember whos body you are putting on the line."

He will fly up until he is level with the window and then charge in to attack Genocide.

ooc: Charge attack at Genocide (if possible) using full power attack. Sorry I don't have my book with me for the actual numbers


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 12, 2007)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Fine," Gilden replies, "but just remember whos body you are putting on the line."
> 
> He will fly up until he is level with the window and then charge in to attack Genocide.
> 
> ooc: Charge attack at Genocide (if possible) using full power attack. Sorry I don't have my book with me for the actual numbers



*Initiative: Anika 65, Genocide 26, Aya 24, Vendetta 20, Ryan 16, Mark 14, Tina 13, Goons 10, Cyborg 9 (Currently Possessed), Timothy 6, Gilden 4*

_Gilden rolls a 23 strike total, and hits!  Genocide rolls a 21 and is currently Stunned!  He is also Bruised and Injured!_

**KAPOW!**

Gilden slam’s his powerful fist right into Genocide sending the reptilian general through the wall and into the hallway!  Mark… Anika still lies on the floor immobilized.  Genocide is still reeling from the blow is slowly gathering his faculties…

_Gilden rolls a 14 toughness from the flames and heat, I will wait to see if he wants to use an HP._

*Back in Canada*

The waitress nods to Karen, “Well warm up poor girl, and I will get you some coffee and the house special.  Where did you come from anyways?”

A young man looks at Karen, “Hey I recognize you, you are that Cassandra girl, that elite with the blog?  Man you are so much hotter in person	!”


----------



## Aenion (Jan 13, 2007)

"Thank you miss," Karen smiles gratefully, taking a seat at the counter, "We're kind of on a ... a bit of a ... A roadtrip, a-and decided to stop here for ... uhm ... something to drink," she hadn't thought about if people'd wonder where they'd pop up from yet.

She blushes at the young man and wants to object, but then remembers she's in the wrong body, "Yeah she's... uhm ... yeah I'm ... I'm Cassie ... uhm th-thanks... I-I think..." she replies awkwardly. This was going to get weird, weirder than usual anyway. She had browsed Cassie's blog a couple of times, but she'd barely read anything on it.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 13, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly sighs when Cassie moves off to keep watch as the girl in Ryan's body ushers the other girls towards the diner.  "I'm not really cold Cassie, but I guess we can go in but the last time I went into a place like this everyone died."  Kelly said making a face.  The blonde girl looked up at the sky, giving a sad smile at the apparent natural beauty of the sky.  Her powers gave her an appreciation of Nature even if she could change it at a whim, it didn't stop her from appreciating the complexities of it, and how things fit together.
> 
> "Its beautiful isn't it?  The sky, just doesn't really care about anything, it just is.  It doesn't care if people like it, it doesn't have to worry about doing the right thing.  It doesn't have to feel responsible for everything being its fault.  I wish I could just be the sky, just drift away and not be responsible." the popstar says leaning against the wall of the diner.





"I'd say you're looking for excuses Kelly." Cassie says as he looks up at the sky. "We, as I've discovered lately, cannot disconnect ourselves from the world. I think that is why I had such a  hard time adjusting and why Ryan is such a jack ass." He shrugs. "We didn't consider that."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 13, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> She blushes at the young man and wants to object, but then remembers she's in the wrong body, "Yeah she's... uhm ... yeah I'm ... I'm Cassie ... uhm th-thanks... I-I think..." she replies awkwardly. This was going to get weird, weirder than usual anyway. She had browsed Cassie's blog a couple of times, but she'd barely read anything on it.



The young man smiles, “Wow you are cuter in person then on the internet, my name is Josh, and I a huge fan.  I am not an elite or anything, but I am totally for your elite integration stuff.  I mean you are so insightful and well read… you are just amazing.  Could I get an autograph?”

*Back in Italy*

_I rolled a 7 for Anika’s fort save, she still did not recover, I am sorry.  She got a +1 this round, I rolled it but did not type it up._


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2007)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I'd say you're looking for excuses Kelly." Cassie says as he looks up at the sky. "We, as I've discovered lately, cannot disconnect ourselves from the world. I think that is why I had such a  hard time adjusting and why Ryan is such a jack ass." He shrugs. "We didn't consider that."




Kelly looks at Ryan/Cassie and sighs.  "It would be nice to be able to just float away, but I know I can't, I want Mommy and Tommy back.  I want my grandparents back from Neuro.  Its so tempting to just float away, but I know I can't, its just something I wish I could do."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 13, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly looks at Ryan/Cassie and sighs.  "It would be nice to be able to just float away, but I know I can't, I want Mommy and Tommy back.  I want my grandparents back from Neuro.  Its so tempting to just float away, but I know I can't, its just something I wish I could do."





"Then go inside and get something to eat." He says simply. "We'll take turns watching for trouble."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2007)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Then go inside and get something to eat." He says simply. "We'll take turns watching for trouble."




"I can't, its not safe Cassie, someone would recognize me and then Neuro could find us and send more people to get us.  Anyone here would be in danger, you would be in danger.  I can't let that happen so I have to stay outside."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 13, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I can't, its not safe Cassie, someone would recognize me and then Neuro could find us and send more people to get us.  Anyone here would be in danger, you would be in danger.  I can't let that happen so I have to stay outside."





"I think you could risk it. Down play your identity. Say you're a look a like." Cassie says. "So, go inside, or I'm pickng you up, and CARRYING you inside."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2007)

Kelly looks at Cassie like she is crazy, going inside really wasn't that important, they were going to be waiting regardless and its not like the cold weather touched her at all, she could dance naked in the arctic and be totally fine.  Shrugging the popstar walked inside "Fine."  

The blonde girl walked into the second diner in a day wearing dripping wet gauzzy pajama-clothes, and moves over to stand next to Karen.  "Being difficult," she says, nodding to Ryan/Cassie who was waiting back outside.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 13, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Gilden rolls a 14 toughness from the flames and heat, I will wait to see if he wants to use an HP._




I think I will save the HP for now.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 14, 2007)

_Gilden is staggered, disabled, and stunned by the flames!_

Gilden’s superhuman, albeit godly body is quickly overcome by the flames and he collapses from the supernatural heat and flames.  Aya shouts, “Gilden is down!”  The sorcerer decides to draw upon her magic and uses her… well his sorcery to magically move Mark to him.

Aya smirks, “Gotcha Anika… this magic thing comes in handy.”

**SLAM!**

Aya goes flying as Vendetta slams the sorcerer down into the ground with a double overhead slam of his fists.  The being is now a lean looking man made of a silvery metal.  He floats in the air with a defiant pose.

_Vendetta rolls a 17 to attack and succeeds while Aya rolls a 16 Toughness save and fails.  She is flung to the ground with Anika.  Aya is stunned, disabled, and staggered.  Now Ryan’s turn…_


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Ryan frowns at this latest turn of events, attempting to will the cyborg body to fly up towards the hole in the wall. Of course, Ryan didn't exactly count on Anika's magic to fully transfer between bodies, so testing the cyborg's jumping abilities was mentally labeled as "Plan B." 

Once Ryan reaches his destination, he'll take aim and fire at Genocide with the cyborg's weapon systems, paying little heed to Vendetta. _So what if it's a gun? He's not going to die or anything from a bunch of little needles._

_Fly or jump up to the hole in the wall, use All-Out Attack and Power Attack at +5/-5 each and attack Genocide._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 14, 2007)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Once Ryan reaches his destination, he'll take aim and fire at Genocide with the cyborg's weapon systems, paying little heed to Vendetta. _So what if it's a gun? He's not going to die or anything from a bunch of little needles._
> 
> _Fly or jump up to the hole in the wall, use All-Out Attack and Power Attack at +5/-5 each and attack Genocide._



*Initiative:** Anika 65, Genocide 26, Aya 24, Vendetta 20, Ryan 16, Mark 14, Tina 13, Goons 10, Cyborg 9 (Currently Possessed), Timothy 6, Gilden 4*

_Ryan leaps up and rolls a 24 total attack, Genocide rolls a 36 Toughness save and is unharmed._

Although down and injured the lizard-like alien general bats away the strike as so much chafe.  He growls through gritted fangs, “I will eat you alive traitor…”

_Now Mark’s turn…_


----------



## Samnell (Jan 15, 2007)

Mark tried not to stare at his body. _If Anika got me killed, I'm going to be really pissed off._ A memory stirred and he glared at Genocide instead.

"I'm gonna renovate your insides!" Mark/Karen hurled him/herself at Genocide.

_I can't find the post where Toki said how we'd figure out our numbers in the strange bodies. Any help?_


----------



## Aenion (Jan 15, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The young man smiles, “Wow you are cuter in person then on the internet, my name is Josh, and I a huge fan.  I am not an elite or anything, but I am totally for your elite integration stuff.  I mean you are so insightful and well read… you are just amazing.  Could I get an autograph?”




"Uhm ... th-thanks, someone has to say those things, I-I just hope I-I can reach the right people," Karen stutters in reply, looking very uncomfortable. Se never wanted to be famous or get involved in politics, or get stuck in the body of someone who does, "Uhm ... yeah sure ... I th-think, do you have anything to write?"

"Hey," she smiles at Kelly, hoping for some relief from the young man.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 15, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Uhm ... th-thanks, someone has to say those things, I-I just hope I-I can reach the right people," Karen stutters in reply, looking very uncomfortable. Se never wanted to be famous or get involved in politics, or get stuck in the body of someone who does, "Uhm ... yeah sure ... I th-think, do you have anything to write?"
> 
> "Hey," she smiles at Kelly, hoping for some relief from the young man.



 The young man smiles and produces his portable computer and a marker pen,  “Just sign right here, that would be freaking awesome!  Oh wow is this your friend?  Are you an elite too fighting for equality?”

*Back in Italy*

_I am using the physical stats of the bodies and retaining the mental stats of the actual person in the body… not the most elegant solution but by far the easiest._

Mark charges through the hole and slams his crystalline fists into Genocide with a powerful blow that seems to injure the villain even more so.  Although her/his razor sharp skin seems to have no effect on the alien!

_Mark gets a 16 on the attack, Genocide rolls a 19 Toughness save, he is once again stunned, bruised, and injured!_

Tina turns to Vendetta and tries to engage a grapple with her telekinetic limbs.  But the now metallic villain is able to break through her attempt.  Tina growls, “Oh you are so dead…”

_Tina rolls a 25 total Grapple check, but Vendetta gets a 27!_

The cyborg struggles to break free of the mental possession but fails to break free.  There are currently no goons capable of acting as Timothy flies in grabs Gilden lifting him up and out of the flames bursting through the roof!  Timothy smirks to Gilden, “I gotcha… you alright?”

_Gilden’s turn… the Cyborg rolls a 12 Will save, and fails to break free._


----------



## Aenion (Jan 16, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The young man smiles and produces his portable computer and a marker pen,  “Just sign right here, that would be freaking awesome!  Oh wow is this your friend?  Are you an elite too fighting for equality?”




Karen begins to write a K out of habit, but then quickly erases it, hoping no one noticed and continues with what she hopes approaches Cassie's signature, _Is it a crime to forge someone's signature if you're in their body? I hope I did it well..._ she wonders to herself, "Th-there you go... Uhm yeah she ... she is, Kelly this is ... uhm I-I didn't catch your name," she asks.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 16, 2007)

> The young man smiles and produces his portable computer and a marker pen, “Just sign right here, that would be freaking awesome! Oh wow is this your friend? Are you an elite too fighting for equality?”




"Among other things," Kelly says in answer to the boy's question although which part was up for grabs.  Was she an Elite? A Super Elite?  She didn't have a clue.  What was she fighting for?  Equality?  Survival?  Her mom and Tommy?  It was all really just a muddled confusion in her head.

"Kelly Bishop." she answers Karen without much hesitation giving her mother's maiden name, and coincidebtally her father's code name.


----------



## Aenion (Jan 16, 2007)

ooc: Karen was fishing for the young man's name


----------



## Mimic (Jan 18, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The cyborg struggles to break free of the mental possession but fails to break free.  There are currently no goons capable of acting as Timothy flies in grabs Gilden lifting him up and out of the flames bursting through the roof!  Timothy smirks to Gilden, “I gotcha… you alright?”




"No, but that is of little meaning at the moment, we must neturalise Genocide as quickly as we can."  Gilden replies as he staggers up and flies through the hole in the ceiling to attack the lizard man once again

ooc: Attack Genocide once again with power attack +5/-5, use a hero point so he doesn't slip into dying


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 29, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Among other things," Kelly says in answer to the boy's question although which part was up for grabs.  Was she an Elite? A Super Elite?  She didn't have a clue.  What was she fighting for?  Equality?  Survival?  Her mom and Tommy?  It was all really just a muddled confusion in her head.
> 
> "Kelly Bishop." she answers Karen without much hesitation giving her mother's maiden name, and coincidentally her father's code name.



The young man smiles at Kelly, “You look familiar, are you famous or something?”

The server brings the food and drinks for the teens.  The teen produces his portable computer and a pen, “Just sign the back that would be awesome.”

Meanwhile outside… Cassie waits alone under the stars and the Northern Lights.  The air is cool, though her skin does not really feel the difference, everything seems neutral.  In this body the world seems distant, the outside factors that normally trigger responses are absent, even breathing falls to the wayside.

An older man sees Cassie and speaks, “Hey what are you doing out here?”  His bushy brown mustache and rugged clothes give him the look of a trucker.  He lights a cigarette, “Perfectly good diner right over there.”

*Back in Italy*

Gilden unleashes his fury and smashes into Genocide with a savage fury, both the godling and the alien warlord smash through to the bottom floor with a clamor.  It takes nearly all of Gilden’s will to keep from collapsing from pain.

He does cough up blood from the exertion.

_Gilden rolls a 13 and hits, Genocide gets a 21 toughness save and is currently Disabled, bruised, and Injured.  Anika rolls a 13 and is still disabled by Genocides control of her life functions… *Genocide* is next.  Will update when I get home from work…_

Genocide breaks into a pain filled smile, “I have been waiting a long time for this, Magni… to have you in my claws.”  Genocide digs his claws into Gilden’s flesh…

_Genocide rolls an 18 and hits.  All teens get 1 HP for the GM’s fiat recovery from Stunned.  The effects will come later…_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 29, 2007)

Cassie shrugs as he looks up. "Wanted to see the lights a bit longer." He smiles. "Don't get up this far north that often. I'll be heading inside in a few minutes."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 30, 2007)

> The young man smiles at Kelly, “You look familiar, are you famous or something?”
> 
> The server brings the food and drinks for the teens. The teen produces his portable computer and a pen, “Just sign the back that would be awesome.”




Kelly hesitates before she answers, she really didn't want too draw the attention of the people who were almost certainly looking for her.  I don't want what hapened last time to happen again, I don't want more people to get hurt because of me, she reflected.

"People tell me that all the time, I don't really think I'm popular enough to be famous."  Kelly answered, hoping that he would drop the question for his own good.


----------



## Aenion (Jan 31, 2007)

Karen raises an eyebrow at Kelly's introduction, _Bishop? Why would she use Bishop's codename? Maybe it's better she doesn't get recognized rightaway._

"Thank you sir," she thanks the server as she warms her hands on the warm cup of coffee, before signing the back of the portable with what she hoped approached Cassie's signature, "Th-there you go," She felt like a bit of a fraud doing so, _I wonder if I have any fans ... not likely... I hope the others are doing alright, they must be fighting Genocide by now... I should be there to help them. God I hope they're alright._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 7, 2007)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie shrugs as he looks up. "Wanted to see the lights a bit longer." He smiles. "Don't get up this far north that often. I'll be heading inside in a few minutes."



 “Well these lights are quite a sight for out of towners, and I am guessing you don’t get up here much, on account of your strange outfit.  Look like one of them blasted elites on TV or something, running around blowing stuff up, I swear them folks do about as much harm as they do good.  Wait a second your that comet man right?” The stranger says to Cassie.

*Inside the Diner*

“Well nice to meet you Kelly Bishop, and I am definitely excited to meet you Cassandra Prophet,” he looks at the signature, “You know I always thought elites would be really stuck up, I mean being like they are.  But you seem really down to earth just like you do on your blog, you seem more nervous talking to me then I am talking to you,” he laughs.

“Uhh well I will let you get back to your meal, sorry to bother you.”

*Back in Italy*

_Genocide hits with his claws, Gilden rolls a 26 Toughness save and is Bruised + Injured, and meanwhile Genocide makes an immediate recovery check versus a DC 10 for Injured and recovers from that with a roll of 35._

Genocide’s claws dig deep into Gilden’s godly flesh and he feels part of his own life force slip away… looking into Genocide’s eyes he can see some of the scrapes and scars on his hardened flesh begin to close.  Genocide smiles, “This my little godling friend, is where you die…”

Meanwhile outside Aya lays on the ground in a heap barely moving, trying to muster the strength to get to her, or in this case his feet but failing.  Vendetta swoops towards Timothy and smashes his metallic fists into the battle suit clad hero forcing him from the air and into the bushes with a powerful clamor!

_Vendetta rolls a 25 attack, meanwhile Timothy gets a 15 Toughness save, he is now disabled, staggered, and stunned!  Now *Ryan’s* turn._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 8, 2007)

Cassie grimaces. "Sorta.. it's kind of involved. I'd appreciate it if you don't say anything. We're trying to keep a low profile you know?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2007)

"Elites aren't all stuck up, most aren't at the School.  People are people powers or not, good ones and bad ones."  Kelly says softly.  "Cassie is one of the nicest people I know, her and my friend Karen.  They are some of the kindest and most thoughtful peoople I know."  she adds after a moment.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 8, 2007)

Ryan tosses aside the useless flechette firearm, stepping up to engage Genocide in hand to hand over the battered body of his friend. _Alright jackass,_ Ryan thinks to the man whose body he controls. _I warned you. Time to get your ass kicked._

"I'm going to tear your arms off and beat you to death with them, you melodramatic sissy," Ryan growls as he launches his first punch towards Genocide's face, stepping inside his reach and aiming another punch at his throat. "Where are your threats now," he asks smugly. 

_Using Power Attack and All-Out Attack to attack at +10, then using heroic surge to get another attack. I'm not spending a hero point to counter the fatigue. I'm unsure as to what the cyborg's damage bonus is, but it will be at +5 normal due to Power Attack._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2007)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan tosses aside the useless flechette firearm, stepping up to engage Genocide in hand to hand over the battered body of his friend. _Alright jackass,_ Ryan thinks to the man whose body he controls. _I warned you. Time to get your ass kicked._
> 
> "I'm going to tear your arms off and beat you to death with them, you melodramatic sissy," Ryan growls as he launches his first punch towards Genocide's face, stepping inside his reach and aiming another punch at his throat. "Where are your threats now," he asks smugly.
> 
> _Using Power Attack and All-Out Attack to attack at +10, then using heroic surge to get another attack. I'm not spending a hero point to counter the fatigue. I'm unsure as to what the cyborg's damage bonus is, but it will be at +5 normal due to Power Attack._



_Ryan in control of the cyborg rolls a 13 to attack the first misses, but the second attack at 21 hits!  Genocide rolls a 32 Toughness save and is only injured and bruised.  Now* Mark’s* turn…_

The cyborg lashes out at Genocide moving to engage the alien warlord, his first strike is clumsy, but the second slams into the  villain’s skull.  The effect seems minimal as Genocide turns to regard his minion, “Treachery… I think not… this must be the actions of that Viking witch… no matter, a minor annoyance at best.  You will all die.”

*Initiative:** Anika 65, Genocide 26, Aya 24, Vendetta 20, Ryan 16, Mark 14, Tina 13, Goons 10, Cyborg 9 (Currently Possessed), Timothy 6, Gilden 4*


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 8, 2007)

_I'd like to spend a hero point to reroll the first attack, try and put some more hurt on Genocide._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2007)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _I'd like to spend a hero point to reroll the first attack, try and put some more hurt on Genocide._



_Ryan rolls a 28, and Genocide rolls a 28, he is stunned, bruised, and injured from the blow..._


----------



## Samnell (Mar 8, 2007)

With Genocide reeling from Ryan's blow, Mark/Karen swings his fist for another painfully slow strike. _Just have to keep him down..._


----------



## Aenion (Mar 8, 2007)

"It's no bother, "Karen replies a bit nervously at the boy, "Kelly's right. W-we were normal people before, it's not because we were given these powers that we're suddenly better than anyone else."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "It's no bother, "Karen replies a bit nervously at the boy, "Kelly's right. W-we were normal people before, it's not because we were given these powers that we're suddenly better than anyone else."



 “So you are both pretty cool,” the youth replies, “well if you don’t mind what do you guys think of elites that are totally whacked in the head like Bishop or this Cardinal, I mean the Pantheon dudes just really weird me out, do they really think that anyone is going to take them seriously?”

*Outside the Diner*

“Of course, I can understand the need to keep your head,” the older man shakes his head.  He looks up at the sky, “When you live around this all the time you don’t take the time to admire God’s beauty.  This is the kind of stuff that I think are miracles, in a messed up world like this I suppose.  But then again the world is the way it is because of our actions, I suppose.”

The man takes a swig from a beer, “I don’t worry about it overly much; I just drink… that is all the philosophy I need.”

*Back in Italy*

_Mark makes a roll of 15, but misses the stunned Genocide!_

Mark using Karen’s brute strength tries to beat some sense into the massive villain, but the creature is far more mobile then it seems.  Even currently dazed it stumbles just out of contact of the crystalline hero… or heroine.

Meanwhile Tina closes on Vendetta and lashes out with her invisible arms of TK force this time hitting home and grappling the currently metallic hero in her grasp!  She uses her prowess to pin him against the second floor wall of the estate…

The second floor currently ablaze, as the heroes engage in their struggle against Genocide!  Timothy lies on the ground still disabled, trying to gather what little strength his body has, still battered and broken!

_Tina rolls a 26 Grapple check, while Vendetta rolls a 21 and she pins him for the moment…  Now Gilden’s turn._


----------



## Aenion (Mar 9, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “So you are both pretty cool,” the youth replies, “well if you don’t mind what do you guys think of elites that are totally whacked in the head like Bishop or this Cardinal, I mean the Pantheon dudes just really weird me out, do they really think that anyone is going to take them seriously?”




Karen glances sideways at Kelly at the mention of Bishop, "I really don't like Cardinal either, she's an extremist and a tyrant. I-I'm not really sure about Bishop... I mean he's not really a good person, he's killed people for Pantheon and all. But ... I think he's trying to become a better person since he left Pantheon."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 9, 2007)

"I don't think Bishop is totally wacked in the head, he makes some good points, though his perspective is kinda skewed, and really bleak.  He wants his people to not be used, to be free of things like registration, and whatever the different governments will cook up next.  Thats not a bad thing, not exactly, the bad part is the conviction that the only way to do that is to hurt people.  I think of it like what happened in World War II, the holocaust was a bad thing.  Bishop thinks that there is another one coming, against elites, and he is going to stop it no matter what.  Not a bad intention but definitely easy to take too far."  Kelly replies, stirring her hot chocolate with a finger of wind.

"Cardinal is just batshit.  She is convinced a war is coming with a super elite, and she wants all elites to be her slaves so she can have a big enough army to win.  Like I said, batshit."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 9, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I don't think Bishop is totally wacked in the head, he makes some good points, though his perspective is kinda skewed, and really bleak.  He wants his people to not be used, to be free of things like registration, and whatever the different governments will cook up next.  Thats not a bad thing, not exactly, the bad part is the conviction that the only way to do that is to hurt people.  I think of it like what happened in World War II, the holocaust was a bad thing.  Bishop thinks that there is another one coming, against elites, and he is going to stop it no matter what.  Not a bad intention but definitely easy to take too far."  Kelly replies, stirring her hot chocolate with a finger of wind.
> 
> "Cardinal is just batshit.  She is convinced a war is coming with a super elite, and she wants all elites to be her slaves so she can have a big enough army to win.  Like I said, batshit."



 The young man smirks, "Well that makes sense to me... glad an elite agrees with me."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 9, 2007)

Kelly takes a sip of the hot chocolate and shrugs, "Does it really matter that we are Elites though?  You do't have to be anElite to be able to tell someone is nuts."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 10, 2007)

Gilden staggers slightly realising that he wasn't going to be in this fight for much longer, he swings as hard as he can at Genocide, hoping to take him.

ooc: Attack Genocide once again with power attack +5/-5, unfortunately I don't believe he has any more hero points use.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 10, 2007)

He shrugs. "I quess, I'm still trying to find meaning in my life. Faith is part of it." Thoughts of his 'sister' came to mind. Next time they met he knew it would be one or the other who wouldn't walk away.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 13, 2007)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> He shrugs. "I quess, I'm still trying to find meaning in my life. Faith is part of it." Thoughts of his 'sister' came to mind. Next time they met he knew it would be one or the other who wouldn't walk away.



 “Are you a religious young man?” the older man replies.

*Inside the Diner*

“It matters to me, I think that if an elite can agree with what I have to say; then it probably means something.  I mean elites can read our minds, make us think what they want us to think and do what they want… well some of them,” the youth replies.

“Am I wrong?”

*Back in Italy*

_Gilden rolls a 17 and hits, Genocide makes a Toughness check of 27 and is just injured + bruised; meanwhile I believe Gilden moves to Dying… correct me if I am wrong._

Genocide takes the blow as Gilden feels his divine body give under the stress, and buckle with pain… a pain that gives his mind a shock that perhaps this is the point where he just might die…

_Meanwhile Mark/Anika rolls an 8 on her recovery roll._


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 13, 2007)

"No, your not wrong, there are elites that can read people's minds or make them think what they want, and thats no picnic, I've had it happen to me, but it doesn't make me think that all Elites are bad, just the elite that did it.  Elites are still people, we just have a few extras tacked on."

"Its not like Elites are the only people who can be mean  or evil either, there are a lot of humans who hurt other people, like Purity and Human's First."  The popstar adds defensively, running her hand over her downy close cropped hair.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 13, 2007)

"Mmm, this is really good," Karen remarks between bites, being finally able to eat something in over a year, made everything taste like new, "I th-think a lot of people agree with what you say. We've been g-given a lot of power and we should use it responsibly. B-but I guess some people'll never have enough power..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 14, 2007)

"Not particularly, I've read up on serveral different faiths, I.. just dont see one that I can follow confortably." He says back.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 14, 2007)

*Back in Italy*

*Initiative:** Anika 65, Genocide 26, Aya 24, Vendetta 20, Ryan 16, Mark 14, Tina 13, Goons 10, Cyborg 9 (Currently Possessed), Timothy 6, Gilden 4*

Anika is still incapacitated from Genocide’s power, but thankfully the vicious alien general reeling from the series of blows dealt by the young heroes.  Aya is currently down and unable to act, and Vendetta tries to break free of the telekinetic grapple!  He grows larger in size, becoming a green muscular giant but is unable to break free of Tina’s grasp!

Tina smirks, “I got this one!”

_Now Ryan’s turn…_

*Outside the Diner in Canada*

The truck driver takes a drink of his beer, “Well I can’t say that the lord and myself exactly get along, he tends to send me a stream of bad luck; but I ain’t gonna not believe he ain’t up there.  I may wonder about what the hell he is doing, but someone has to be driving this train wreck, might as well be him.”

*Inside the Diner*

“What is wrong with Purity, I got some friends that are into that, and they seem pretty cool, they are all about coexisting and helping elites, I figured you would be all about that?” the youth replies.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 14, 2007)

Ryan felt the burn of his muscles in this body's form, but he gritted his teeth, ignoring the pain. From his peripheral vision, he could see that almost everyone else was a lot worse. "You're such an idiot," Ryan said in a low, even tone as his hand smashed upwards into Genocide's jaw. "All this talk of witches, and you still had no idea that the wicked witch herself sent us here to finish you." 

Actions speaking louder than words, Ryan then delivered a snap kick into the body of his opponent.

_Ryan's body is currently fatigued, suffering -1 attack and defense, as well as -2 Strength and Dexterity. Using All-Out Attack and Power Attack once more, attacking at +9 melee with +14 S. Ryan will also use another heroic surge to get another attack, now dropping him to Exhausted._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 15, 2007)

"I don't know., I've always thought we were more self determining than that. Folks, and I mean all of us, need take a more responsible role in events." He sighs and shrugs. "Don't want to get preachy now, my friends dislike that. And I need to see if they are doing okay. Thanks for talking."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 15, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Inside the Diner*
> 
> “What is wrong with Purity, I got some friends that are into that, and they seem pretty cool, they are all about coexisting and helping elites, I figured you would be all about that?” the youth replies.




Kelly shakes her head at the boy's explination and smiles ruefully, "Sorry, I was thinking about something else, not purity.  A lot of stuff has been going on lately, hard to keep it all straight."

Where the heck is Mr. Smith?  Whats taking so long?  The blonde girl wonders, mentally trying to hurry up the passage of time, she idly wondered if anyone had the power to change time beside an eternal.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 15, 2007)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I don't know., I've always thought we were more self determining than that. Folks, and I mean all of us, need take a more responsible role in events." He sighs and shrugs. "Don't want to get preachy now, my friends dislike that. And I need to see if they are doing okay. Thanks for talking."



 The man nods, “Fair enough.”

Cassie walks back inside and finds her friends talking to a youth, he glances over his shoulder and for a moment she sees Chaos face.  Then the face of the youth comes into focus he smiles, and then the smiles turns to giddy excitement, “Whoa, whoa… you are that guy… the Comet right?  You are on Legacy… oh my god… this is crazy awesome!”

*Back in Italy*

Ryan using his currently possessed body throws two powerful blows as the look of realization and betrayal crosses Genocide’s face!  The first blow connects sending the mighty lizard like alien reeling into and through the wall into the next room with a clamor.

_Ryan rolls a 26 to hit, and Genocide gets a 24 total, making him Stunned and Bruised!  The second strike is a 15 but fails to connect!  Now Mark’s turn…_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 15, 2007)

"I'm on.. disability leave." Cassie responds back, wondering if he had actually SEEN Chaos or if things were just getting all twisted around in his/her mind. It was bad enough that her sister had gone rogue and now he was seeing things? He sits down with the others. "So, we still waiting?"


----------



## Samnell (Mar 15, 2007)

_Ok, we're making progress. As long as it keeps him from killing my real body..._ Mark aimed another punch at Genocide.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 15, 2007)

"Yea, we have to wait until it gets here, he said it would be awhile too.  I hope its not too long, the longer it takes the harder it will be...I want them back."   Kelly says, hugging her knees up to her chest, fidgeting with nervous energy.

"Don't suppouse you know how to make time speed up?" she asks Cassie/Ryan with a despirited sigh.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 15, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Yea, we have to wait until it gets here, he said it would be awhile too.  I hope its not too long, the longer it takes the harder it will be...I want them back."   Kelly says, hugging her knees up to her chest, fidgeting with nervous energy.
> 
> "Don't suppouse you know how to make time speed up?" she asks Cassie/Ryan with a despirited sigh.



“So you can bend time, I mean speed it up or whatever?  That is so freaking cool; so what else can you do, I mean I think you can fly right?  And blow stuff up?” the youth asks Cassie, obviously star struck.

*Back in Italy*

Mark tries to slam his, well crystalline fist into Genocide but the alien general is able to ward off the blow even in his dazed state.  Meanwhile Tina uses her newfound telekinetic powers to slam Vendetta into the ground, but she can’t do enough damage to actually harm the elite!

The cyborg is still under Ryan’s control, his mind is unable to break free from the grasp of the elite.

_Mark rolls a 15 and misses, meanwhile Tina does damage with her grapple but does not do enough to actually harm Vendetta!  The cyborg rolls a 16 and is still under control.  Now Gilden’s turn, who is of course Dying…_


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 15, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “So you can bend time, I mean speed it up or whatever?  That is so freaking cool; so what else can you do, I mean I think you can fly right?  And blow stuff up?” the youth asks Cassie, obviously star struck.




Kelly looks at the starstruck teen and sighs, "He can't actually do anything with time, thats was just wishful thinking, at least I think its just wishful thinking.  You never know with elites though."  it is a little nice not to be the one being pestered for once though, the popstar thinks, thanking fate, or maybe it was chaos for the little irony.  Wonder if people pray to the eternals...wonder if they care.  Well, if they do care, I'd pray to Chaos or Chrono or Sarah for a little bit of help just about now.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 15, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly looks at the starstruck teen and sighs, "He can't actually do anything with time, thats was just wishful thinking, at least I think its just wishful thinking.  You never know with elites though."  it is a little nice not to be the one being pestered for once though, the popstar thinks, thanking fate, or maybe it was chaos for the little irony.  Wonder if people pray to the eternals...wonder if they care.  Well, if they do care, I'd pray to Chaos or Chrono or Sarah for a little bit of help just about now.



 The youth smiles embarrassed, “Oh man I am sorry, I sort of, well I have never met an elite till now so I am a little nervous and I mean you guys look so cool  from the video feeds I have seen, I mean you must get fans running up to you all the time.  I always told myself I would act cooler then this… I guess the reality is a little overwhelming.”

“Or maybe reality is just all the more simple,” someone says aloud.

It does not seem like anyone else heard that but the elite teens.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 16, 2007)

His or should he say Kal's insides were on fire, its the only explaination as to why it hurt so much, he coughs slightly and he spits up some of his blood.

_"Well, thats not a good sign."_ Gilden comments to no one in particular as he slowly crumples to the floor, the battle recedes as he focus on himself desperately trying to stay awake, Kal would be pretty mad if he wrecked his body...


ooc: Gilden tries not to die.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2007)

*Initiative:** Anika 65, Genocide 26, Aya 24, Vendetta 20, Ryan 16, Mark 14, Tina 13, Goons 10, Cyborg 9 (Currently Possessed), Timothy 6, Gilden 4*


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 16, 2007)

"Nah, mostly I just stand around and look cool. That and thump stuff real hard." Cassie shrugs, he just wanted back in her old body. Choas would be gloating, so most likely it was just mental fatique.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2007)

_Anika rolls a 17, and still is unable to break free of the effects that currently wrack her body…_

*“I will not be conquered by children!”* the alien roars.  He reaches forward and rips the head from the cyborg with a fury, sending Ryan back to his original body with a jarring shock!  The alien general stands still for a moment fury in his eyes…

_”I consider our deal, paid then children… thank you for assistance, you have weakened him sufficiently…”_ each teens hears the sultry words in their minds, before a lance of energy descends from the heavens ripping a gaping hole through the general.

He looks in shock and collapses to his knees, pitifully reaching at what was left of his massive barrel chest.  There is a slight glimmer around the alien warlord and then nothing but a carcass… the smell of burning flesh, blood signifies this twisted victory.

Gadget comes over the secure line, “I just saw a pretty large burst of energy, is everything alright, I read several of you as down… please tell me we are winning?”


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 16, 2007)

"Its ok, being excited to meet us is better then grabbing pitchforks and trying to exterminate us like some people do...metaphorically, at least I haven't heard of people with pitchforks yet."   Kelly answers, and then looks around confused for the person who had spoken.

"Who said that?"  she asks, looking to Cassie and Karen.  Don't suppouse it was one of the eternals answering my prayers, that'd be just creepy.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 16, 2007)

Cassie blinks, the acknowledgement of hearing that sentance by Kelly was enough to raise the hackles on the back of his neck. "I don't know." he mutters to himself as instincts come to the fore and he tenses and makes ready to move if threatened.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Who said that?"  she asks, looking to Cassie and Karen.  Don't suppouse it was one of the eternals answering my prayers, that'd be just creepy.



"I am called the Proxy, I represent the Council of Eternals, and know that your world is to be judged," the voice replies.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 16, 2007)

"Judged by the Council of Eternals as opposed to fighting for our lives against Overseer?  Look, if you hadn't noticed I'm kinda busy right now...my mom and boyfriend have been kidnapped and my first priority is getting them back, followed by getting a psycho mind-controlling Stalker to go away and release my grandparents, which is followed distantly by stopping Overseer from taking over the world.  If your not in my top three I'm gonna have to pencil you guys in for some time in 2060, if that appointment time doesn't work for you, you can call the help desk at 1-800-F*C-KOFF."  Kelly says angrily to the apparently disembodied eternal.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Judged by the Council of Eternals as opposed to fighting for our lives against Overseer?  Look, if you hadn't noticed I'm kinda busy right now...my mom and boyfriend have been kidnapped and my first priority is getting them back, followed by getting a psycho mind-controlling Stalker to go away and release my grandparents, which is followed distantly by stopping Overseer from taking over the world.  If your not in my top three I'm gonna have to pencil you guys in for some time in 2060, if that appointment time doesn't work for you, you can call the help desk at 1-800-F*C-KOFF."  Kelly says angrily to the apparently disembodied eternal.



"At our whim, this world will be destroyed.  The balance must be maintained," the Proxy's voice replies.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 16, 2007)

"Tell me then.. if balance is so pivotal, who killed Hope. Who among your kind broke the balance Proxy?" Cassie asks calmly. "I think, you need to get your own house in order before you judge us."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2007)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Tell me then.. if balance is so pivotal, who killed Hope. Who among your kind broke the balance Proxy?" Cassie asks calmly. "I think, you need to get your own house in order before you judge us."



"That has nothing to do with the current imbalance, so it is irrelevant.  You will be judged," Proxy replies.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 16, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "That has nothing to do with the current imbalance, so it is irrelevant.  You will be judged," Proxy replies.





"It was that quick omission that hints towards the hipocracy of your people. After all, it's due to your people's actions that Overlord is the way he is now. If one of your kind hadn't driven him to madness with that murder, what would have happened?" Cassie sighs and pinches his nose. "If there is any need to restore balance, there is an easier more acceptable method than destroying this world. I carry the power that threatens us all. Take me instead."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 16, 2007)

Though her borrowed body was doubled over from the immense pain, Anika could still make out the words in her head before the bolt tore through their foe.  She stands slowly, glaring at the smoldering corpse.  "Dammit," she mutters, shaking her head.

Still somehat unsteady on her feet, she leans against a wall and replies to Gadget, "Red Witch got what she wanted, Genocide is dead.  And we're all still in one peice, so it's not a loss, I guess."

She does her best to avoid eye contact with the headless corpse of the cyborg.  She looks up at nothing in particular and shouts, "You better hold up your end of the deal, Witch!"

She then notices Gilden/Kal and moves over to him.  "Oh no...maybe I spoke too soon...Gilden, are you okay?" she says with concern, not sure how to help him.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Still somehat unsteady on her feet, she leans against a wall and replies to Gadget, "Red Witch got what she wanted, Genocide is dead.  And we're all still in one peice, so it's not a loss, I guess."



Gadget replies, “Well I guess if you can walk away from it, then you win…”

Mr. McCallister speaks, “We are sending in the Containment and clean up teams, good job Legacy… now to work on sterilizing everything.  Gadget get on that Press blackoput.”

Gadget replies, “On it sir!”


----------



## Aenion (Mar 16, 2007)

Karen thought about ignoring the voice at first, attributing it to lack of sleep. She didn't usually hear voices in her head and wasn't about to start now. But when the others carried on the conversation with it, she looks around in shock trying to locate the speaker.

_Council of Eternals? Imbalance? Chaos!_ so far she'd only been an unwilling victim in his games, she'd never actually had contact with him, "Guys c-calm down ok?" she tells the others, trying to stay calm herself despite the message that was being brought, "Wha-what's this imbalance y-you're speaking off? Is it what Chaos did to us? Is it the reason w-why Red Witch wants Genocide? W-we're trying to capture him so Red Witch c-can't get his soul. Wh-why destroy us, m-maybe we can set it right again? Th-there must be a chance th-that we can," she pleads.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen thought about ignoring the voice at first, attributing it to lack of sleep. She didn't usually hear voices in her head and wasn't about to start now. But when the others carried on the conversation with it, she looks around in shock trying to locate the speaker.
> 
> _Council of Eternals? Imbalance? Chaos!_ so far she'd only been an unwilling victim in his games, she'd never actually had contact with him, "Guys c-calm down ok?" she tells the others, trying to stay calm herself despite the message that was being brought, "Wha-what's this imbalance y-you're speaking off? Is it what Chaos did to us? Is it the reason w-why Red Witch wants Genocide? W-we're trying to capture him so Red Witch c-can't get his soul. Wh-why destroy us, m-maybe we can set it right again? Th-there must be a chance th-that we can," she pleads.



 Proxy replies, “This is why I am here, this reality must be judged, if it is found wanting it will be dissolved.  We will not have a second Sundering, it is my role to determine if the balance can be restored.  If not then you will cease to exist.  There is no hypocrisy here; emotions are irrelevant.  You will be judged, and by your actions will we determine the course of this reality.”


----------



## Aenion (Mar 16, 2007)

"Th-there must be a way to restore the b-balance. Th-there must be something w-we can do. Wh-why else are you t-talking to us? H-how can we m-make things right again?" Karen almost begged, the Proxy was scaring her. She didn't want this reality destroyed, there was still so much to see, so much to do, so much good in the world.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Th-there must be a way to restore the b-balance. Th-there must be something w-we can do. Wh-why else are you t-talking to us? H-how can we m-make things right again?" Karen almost begged, the Proxy was scaring her. She didn't want this reality destroyed, there was still so much to see, so much to do, so much good in the world.



"I simply observe, you have been chosen to represent this reality, choose wisely and the balance can be restored.  Poorly and your fate will be swift," the Proxy replies.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 16, 2007)

Mark/Karen swayed on his feet. _That took forever. At least he's dead. We'll have to deal with the Red Witch later._ A small eternity passed for Mark before he noticed himself bent over double and remembered the beating Genocide gave him. The other him. The real him. The him with the correct body parts and powers. One of those.

"He's dead" Mark/Karen told his comm unnecessarily. His eyes wandered across the decapitated cyborg and the incredible amount of blood pouring from its neck. _How do you even get that much blood inside somebody?_ He thought he'd throw up, if he could throw up. Mark had seen plenty of blood, a lot of it his own, but never the spray like from that neck. Some of it was on him.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2007)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "He's dead" Mark/Karen told his comm unnecessarily. His eyes wandered across the decapitated cyborg and the incredible amount of blood pouring from its neck. _How do you even get that much blood inside somebody?_ He thought he'd throw up, if he could throw up. Mark had seen plenty of blood, a lot of it his own, but never the spray like from that neck. Some of it was on him.



The scene seems to calm down some, although maybe it was the fact that no one was really talking and the smoke metaphorically and literally was only starting to clear and the amount of corpses and wounded became evident.  

A long moment passes as UNJE soldiers and support personnel pour into the compound seeing to the injured teens, securing criminals, and basically cleaning up the mess.

“Know that you have been chosen to represent this world, and that your choices shall determine the fate of this reality, this world.  I am the Proxy, I am the hand of the Council of Eternals, you are familiar with our kind.  I observe and judge,” a disembodied voice speaks.

*Elsewhere*

The Red Witch smiles at her handiwork, the soul jar was brimming with power; it was a dangerous ploy but her allies of the moment were true to their word.  She glanced at her toy and dismissed it, dissolving the captured soul, in time it would return to its source.  But for now she was on the verge of her greatest triumph.

“Know that you will be judged, and that by your actions you will determine the course of action for this world.  Even you have a place in this twisted play; and you will be judged.  I am the Proxy…”

The Red Witch ignores the Eternal, although alarmed she was aware of how powerful beings acted, she had no stake in this world, and soon she would have more power than this pitiful herald.  All she needed was a small piece of cosmic power…


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 16, 2007)

Ryan's eyes were momentarily wide, shocked at his apparent death; he glanced towards to find his hands were shaking. Within a moment, he realized that his tactic had succeeded, and Anika's body was safe, for the moment. He glanced down coldly at the headless corpse. _Jackass. If you just would have given up trying to take over, this probably wouldn't have happened to you. Better you than me, in any case._

"Damn it, we're going to have to call this one a draw. At least none of us are..."

Then the Eternal appeared.

“Know that you have been chosen to represent this world, and that your choices shall determine the fate of this reality, this world.  I am the Proxy, I am the hand of the Council of Eternals, you are familiar with our kind.  I observe and judge.”

Ryan's adrenaline was still coursing through him, Red Witch had just succeeded with her nefarious plans, and he had come very close to an unpleasant death...and some of his friends came ever closer. "Too bad you Eternals can't do anything useful, like stopping Overseer, or even not interfering in our lives like it was some kind of sick video game. That assumes, of course, you are an Eternal and not some Elite who knows a little too much. I know I'd be convinced if you'd set things right and return us to our proper bodies, thank you very much," Ryan replies crossly, clearly unimpressed with another self-righteous thug with plans to destroy his world.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 16, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Know that you have been chosen to represent this world, and that your choices shall determine the fate of this reality, this world. I am the Proxy, I am the hand of the Council of Eternals, you are familiar with our kind. I observe and judge,” a disembodied voice speaks.
> 
> “Know that you have been chosen to represent this world, and that your choices shall determine the fate of this reality, this world.  I am the Proxy, I am the hand of the Council of Eternals, you are familiar with our kind.  I observe and judge,” a disembodied voice speaks.




Mark looked tiredly up from the very large pool of blood on the floor, but the voice seemed to come from everywhere. He should say something personable and friend-winning. "Then piss off, and let us make our choices in peace," Mark flatly told a blank spot of wall, for lack of a better place to focus.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 16, 2007)

"You could just stop Overseer yourselves you realize, bleed off more of his power or simply kill him and have a new Order arise, one who isn't nuts.  Thats what revolutions are all about, countries falling into chaos as they destroy one order and create a new one.  The individual order isn't what is important, its the concept of order.  I volunteer to be the next Order if that would help."  Kelly suggsts calming down a little instead of further mouthing off to the Eternal.

"If we are suppoused to fix the balance can you tell us which specific imbalance is at issue?  And what the different options are for that balance?  Get me backmy Mom and Tommy and I'll do whatever the heck you want to acheive the balance, whatever that is. They are both smarter then I am, then all of us so they'd be the best ones to help us create your balance."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 16, 2007)

Gilden floats through a haze of pain, words are spoken, things are done but its all distant, hazy like he is just awaking from a deep slumber.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> She then notices Gilden/Kal and moves over to him.  "Oh no...maybe I spoke too soon...Gilden, are you okay?" she says with concern, not sure how to help him.




Gilden trys to answer but the result is a weak cough spitting up more blood.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 16, 2007)

Anika's eyes widen as she realizes how hurt Gilden is.  She looks over to Ryan, but only sees herself.  An expletive on the tip of her tongue, she stops and ponders a moment.  "Ryan, you can help him.  Or, Freya can help him.  Ask her to heal him," she tells him expectantly.

She looks back at Gilden, seeing Kal's body lying broken.  She wonders if Kal can actually die.  Balder died.  That thought makes her a lot more nervous.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "You could just stop Overseer yourselves you realize, bleed off more of his power or simply kill him and have a new Order arise, one who isn't nuts.  Thats what revolutions are all about, countries falling into chaos as they destroy one order and create a new one.  The individual order isn't what is important, its the concept of order.  I volunteer to be the next Order if that would help."  Kelly suggsts calming down a little instead of further mouthing off to the Eternal.
> 
> "If we are suppoused to fix the balance can you tell us which specific imbalance is at issue?  And what the different options are for that balance?  Get me backmy Mom and Tommy and I'll do whatever the heck you want to acheive the balance, whatever that is. They are both smarter then I am, then all of us so they'd be the best ones to help us create your balance."



“There are rules, direct intervention with lesser beings is not allowed; we cannot intercede on your behalf in this conflict; but in this circumstance this reality is dangerously close to altering several other adjacent realities.  If this imbalance cannot be fixed, then it will be eliminated,” Proxy replies.

“If it were my decision this world would be nothing but Chaos has interceded on your behalf, and so a trial of observation must be held.  He was very particular in who would be selected as advocates,” the eternal adds.

*Back in Italy*

The voice replies to Ryan, “I assure you I am not a charlatan.  You have all been handpicked by my peer Chaos to represent this reality; consider that an honor.  It is rare for our kind to take a direct interest in lesser beings.”

Meanwhile Gilden is lifted onto a gurney for immediate medical attention from the UNJE support unit along with the other injured teens.  An aerodyne drops down into the courtyard, now a trashed combat zone.  Mr. McCallister gets out leaning on his cane, “I got word from Paragon, and your friends are currently safe in Canada; although not without incident.”

He pauses briefly, “That would be the good news.”


----------



## Agamon (Mar 18, 2007)

Anika watches Gilden/Kal get carted away by the medics, worried for both of her friends.  Sheonly half-listens to the Eternal's voice in her head.  _"Handpicked by Chaos, yeah, I"m honored,"_ she thinks absently.

When McCallister shows up, she's shaken from her stupor.  "I guess that means there's bad news?  Bad news other than Red Witch getting exactly what she wanted?"


----------



## Samnell (Mar 18, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> When McCallister shows up, she's shaken from her stupor.  "I guess that means there's bad news?  Bad news other than Red Witch getting exactly what she wanted?"




"We just accomplished something, so I guess we're due," Mark/Karen sighed.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika watches Gilden/Kal get carted away by the medics, worried for both of her friends.  Sheonly half-listens to the Eternal's voice in her head.  _"Handpicked by Chaos, yeah, I"m honored,"_ she thinks absently.
> 
> When McCallister shows up, she's shaken from her stupor.  "I guess that means there's bad news?  Bad news other than Red Witch getting exactly what she wanted?"



 "Yes," Mr. McCallister says.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 18, 2007)

"Looks like the medics have the casualties...probably safer than if I tried something," Ryan told Anika with a shrug. _Damn it, I was hoping that I could get back in my real body...of course, then I'd be stuck with the blond patrol and Demon Cassie. I guess you can't have everything._

"Sir, with all respect, I'm not sure we have time for this. We're mentally communicating with an Eternal who's talking about judging us, then destroying our world. If it's not of equal urgency, it can probably wait," Ryan says with a grim smile. _Damn it all, I'm not really one for this diplomacy chit chat. I'm probably more up-to-speed with all this Eternal business than most of the others though, so I just have to resist the urge to tell Proxy to take a number and hike to the back of the line._

"Okay, so we've committed some crimes, or created imbalances or disruptions or whatever. Can you tell us what exactly we can do to fix it, or make amends, or whatever? Or how we can convince your Council *not* to destroy us? Because if it's all the same to you, I'd rather not die. Or even what this trial or judgement entails? We're kind of new at this, but we're willing to play ball. And if you don't mind, most of the team isn't in any kind of physical condition to stand trial or whatever." Ryan forced himself to remain calm and his voice neutral, despite the growing urge to say something caustic and disrespectful.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 18, 2007)

Anika/Mark sighs.  "Ryan, the Eternal's going to watch us and decide if we're worthy.  We won't need a lawyer or anything."  The thought of the world's fate resting on what they do doesn't quite sink in just yet, with so much else on her mind.

She turns to look at McCallister increduously.  "Yes?  Care to extrapolate a bit?"


----------



## Aenion (Mar 18, 2007)

"Wh-Why? ... Why us?" Karen muttered, her mind was reeling at what the proxy said, "Why did Chaos p-pick us? Why put the fate of the w-world in our hands? Half the time we can't even agree on w-whether water is w-wet or not..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 18, 2007)

"More importantly, I wonder if we can do it in our PROPER forms." Cassie says impatiently. "And I would like a few questions answered first if we can."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2007)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "More importantly, I wonder if we can do it in our PROPER forms." Cassie says impatiently. "And I would like a few questions answered first if we can."



“I am not here to answer questions, nor does the council seek to take this cosmic seed from this lesser being.  We seek only balance, I am to observe and mete out Judgment.  I am impartial, balance is good, evil, lawful, nor chaotic.  It is balance.  I observe and judge,” the Proxy responds.

The door to the diner swings open and in steps Mr. Smith, in his customary tailored black suit, looking just as severe and thin as ever, outside is a dark SUV.  He bows his head respectfully to Kelly, “I apologize for the delay, shall we go?”

*Back in Italy*

The Proxy responds to Ryan, “I observe and I judge, that is all you are required to know.”

Mr. McCallister turns to Anika, “James is very sick, and our elite specialists are unable to help him, we are hoping to get Cassie back to check him over and see if his cosmic powers can succeed where mundane and elite physicians have failed.”

He then turns to the aerodyne, “I expect a full report in eight hours, this debacle will be accounted for.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 18, 2007)

Cassie frowns at the Proxy. "You've got no right to judge us. You can't even play fair." he fumes as he walks out, possibly walking THOUGH the Proxy. "And what you require of us is unfair, given the impending fate we face in the near future." He adds refing to the impending arrival of the rogue Eternal.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 18, 2007)

"Great," Ryan/Anika says with a roll of his eyes. _What the hell has an Eternal ever done for us? Their little council had better hope that I don't get all of Overseer's power, because they're the first ones I'm coming after. Wait, I think I already said that about Chaos. _

While walking to the Aerodyne, Ryan looks at Anika/Mark and Mark/Karen. "So that's how it is. But this Proxy guy isn't being entirely upfront...if all he wanted was to observe us, he could have done so without alerting us. Now we're going to act differently because we have a Peeping Tom with a sniper rifle watching us."

"Funny how now this is some kind of debacle," Ryan adds, buckling up in the Aerodyne. "I don't recall ever even considering that Red Witch could nuke her enemies from orbit." _Heh...the only 100% successful mission was the one led by yours truly. Damn, I kick ass._ "Since Genocide's already toast, and Proxy's staying mum, what the hell is going on with James? According to the doctor, his Elite genome is being attacked. Does that mean he somehow got hit with No Return?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2007)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Funny how now this is some kind of debacle," Ryan adds, buckling up in the Aerodyne. "I don't recall ever even considering that Red Witch could nuke her enemies from orbit." _Heh...the only 100% successful mission was the one led by yours truly. Damn, I kick ass._ "Since Genocide's already toast, and Proxy's staying mum, what the hell is going on with James? According to the doctor, his Elite genome is being attacked. Does that mean he somehow got hit with No Return?"



“The thought had crossed my mind Ryan,” he says taking a seat, “and if that is so, we have to consider how he came into contact with it, and where.  If our enemies have access to that kind of bio-weaponry then we have a serious breach of security on our hands.  As much as I am concerned about his health I am more concerned about the ramification of a rogue element using this as a terror weapon against elites.”

Gadget pipes up, “I am going to ride with Gilden and make sure he is okay.”

“I much preferred when our enemies were just whacked out terrorists and stupid criminals trying to make a quick buck… these eternals really rub me the wrong way, what do they think they are, gods?” Mr. McCallister adds in a rare moment of irritated emotion.

As the teens that can move under their own power load up the aerodyne takes off.  

*Gilden*

Gilden starts to come to, although pretty sedated with some serious drugs, the only kind that would have a chance against his currently divine body he can see through blurry eyes Gadget, well Tina’s face.  She smiles, “You are awake, we are on our way to the nearest UNJE Medical Facility in Verona, just rest buddy boy you have had a long day.”

*Back in Canada*

The young man looks confused, “Who are you guys talking to?  Is there some kind of invisible elite right here?”


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 19, 2007)

> Back in Canada
> 
> The young man looks confused, “Who are you guys talking to? Is there some kind of invisible elite right here?”




"Invisible yes, Elite no.  Its an eternal, part of a group of petty little gods and goddesses, who works on behalf of the other eternals, he has seen fit to declare that unless we Elites are able to stop a rogue God from regaining the power that the other gods took from him, then all of the petty little godlings are gonna blow up the world to keep it from him."  Kelly says disgustedly enough that it isn't possible to tell if she is serious or being sarcastic.

"It might suck for him, but we could always just kill Ryan.  That'd stop Overseer and it couldn't happen to a nicer guy." Kelly says jokingly sticking her tongue out at Cassie..


----------



## Agamon (Mar 19, 2007)

"Poor James," Anika/Mark says as she enters the aerodyne.  "He sure didn't deserve to get sick like this.  Hopefully Cassie can help him, or you, Ryan, I should say," she adds, looking over him/herself.  She shakes her head.  "Y'know, if these Eternals want to watch us, maybe it would be better if it could be in our own bodies, right Chaos?" she says, looking about.

She sits down and straps herself in.


			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I much preferred when our enemies were just whacked out terrorists and stupid criminals trying to make a quick buck… these eternals really rub me the wrong way, what do they think they are, gods?” Mr. McCallister adds in a rare moment of irritated emotion.




"Yeah, I'd say they think they're gods.  But really they're just a bunch of over-powered nuisences.  The sooner they get back to ignoring us 'insignificant beings', the better."


----------



## Samnell (Mar 19, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> “I much preferred when our enemies were just whacked out terrorists and stupid criminals trying to make a quick buck… these eternals really rub me the wrong way, what do they think they are, gods?” Mr. McCallister adds in a rare moment of irritated emotion.




"You and me both," Mark/Karen agreed. "And I miss my body one of them took too." After a moment's pause, Mark looked over at his missing body. _Maybe I should get my hair cut differently._


----------



## Aenion (Mar 19, 2007)

Karen gets up as Mr. Smith enters, "I'm ready to go back home. It was nice meeting you," she tells the youth as she pays their check, "Let's go, I want to know if the others are alright," she adds to Kelly and Cassie/Ryan, seeming a bit dazed.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2007)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "You and me both," Mark/Karen agreed. "And I miss my body one of them took too." After a moment's pause, Mark looked over at his missing body. _Maybe I should get my hair cut differently._



 Mr. McCallister nods, “I would much rather have you in your normal… bodies as well.  I find the humor of these eternals to be in rather poor taste.”

“Oh come on now, you can’t say that I added a little bit of spice to the gruel you call your lives if it were not for me then you would be living dull dreary lives, probably studying, hanging out at the mall, and not playing super hero.  I swear you _lesser beings_ could have a little more respect.  And it isn’t like I would leave you like this forever?” Chaos replies sitting next to Anika.

“Besides it was not my idea to make this reality go poof, I rather enjoy this reality,” another Chaos appears sitting on Ryan’s lap, “I have to admit I have a secret crush,” he blushes batting his eyes at Ryan/Anika.

“So I take it ol’ grumpy Proxy introduced himself?”  both of the red head eternals say in unison.

*Back in Canada*

“Think nothing of it ma’am,” he holds the doors open for the teens, inside they see Tommy smiling sitting in the back seat.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 19, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> And it isn’t like I would leave you like this forever?” Chaos replies sitting next to Anika.




_Is Chaos checking me out?_ "Great. Glad to hear it. So put us back, then."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2007)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _Is Chaos checking me out?_ "Great. Glad to hear it. So put us back, then."



"Oh Mark, relax, all in due time; lets talk, catch up... so how are you doing today?" Chaos replies.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 19, 2007)

"What if it wasn't some rogue element," Ryan asks himself quietly. 

"Yeah, because clearly you're the one to thank for giving me cosmic power and most everyone else here some kind of Elite power," Ryan/Anika adds sarcastically. "Oh wait, you're not. Instead, all we get is some kind of disturbing body switching that jeopardizes our mission and introduces me to Anika's dark gods of the void. You wouldn't know anything about those guys, would you? Because if you did, I might be motivated to tell you about how Anika thinks you're hot. I think the secret crush is mutual."

"Seriously, what's the deal with that Proxy jackass? It's not because of something YOU did, is it?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 19, 2007)

"Thanks for coming to get me Mr. Smith, to get us." Kelly says, getting up and giving the older man a hug when he arrives.  "Goodbye."  the blonde girl offers to Cassie's fan before following Tommy's aide out to the car and..."Tommy!"  she cries in surprise, leaping into the backseat to hug him.

"I was so worried about you and mom with those guys...How did you escape, do you have mom, or is she still their prisoner?  Thank you Chaos." she mutters, breaking off from the hug just long enough to look at him and then hugging him some more.  Eventually she settles down to actually let him get in an answer.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 19, 2007)

Anika glares at the Chaoses.  "I am so not in the mood for this."  Obviously annoyed, she sighs and rolls her eyes at Ryan's comment and turns her head to stare out the window of the aerodyne.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 19, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “
> “You are awake, we are on our way to the nearest UNJE Medical Facility in Verona, just rest buddy boy you have had a long day.”




Gilden smiles weakly, as he glances around trying to figure out where he was exactly. "Is everyone ok? Did we win?"


----------



## Samnell (Mar 19, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Oh Mark, relax, all in due time; lets talk, catch up... so how are you doing today?" Chaos replies.




"I can't swim. I'm in the wrong body. Someone else's blood is all over me. Some Eternals just said they're going to destroy my world if we don't behave, but didn't tell us what we needed to do. And one of my friends is dangerously sick. How do you think I am?" Mark spat.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Thanks for coming to get me Mr. Smith, to get us." Kelly says, getting up and giving the older man a hug when he arrives.  "Goodbye."  the blonde girl offers to Cassie's fan before following Tommy's aide out to the car and..."Tommy!"  she cries in surprise, leaping into the backseat to hug him.
> 
> "I was so worried about you and mom with those guys...How did you escape, do you have mom, or is she still their prisoner?  Thank you Chaos." she mutters, breaking off from the hug just long enough to look at him and then hugging him some more.  Eventually she settles down to actually let him get in an answer.



 Tommy smiles and then replies calmly, “Thank you, Mr. Smith said you would react like this.  I hate to disappoint you but technically I am not Tommy, I mean I am just a clone replacement to run his day to day affairs in the current midst of his absence.  I know this news will probably shock you, but this is a necessity to protect his assets; his imminent disappearance must be minimized at all costs.  We have our financial assets to think of.”

Mr. Smith gets in the front, “I trust everyone is buckled up?”

*Gilden*

She nods, “You won, well I guess.  Genocide died, and I think the Red Witch got what she wanted, but you guys won… so I guess that is something.  How are you feeling?  Did you try and get yourself killed?”

*The Legacy Aerodyne*

“Well that sounds like a bad day Mark,” Chaos smirks, “And here I thought you were looking great, red really is your color.”

The second Chaos replies to Ryan, “And trust me none of this is technically my fault… well technically.   I mean this has more to do with you all then me.  Now talk to me about these dark gods you ran into, Ryan me boy.”


----------



## Mimic (Mar 20, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> She nods, “You won, well I guess.  Genocide died, and I think the Red Witch got what she wanted, but you guys won… so I guess that is something.  How are you feeling?  Did you try and get yourself killed?”




"I didn't do very well did I?" He says quietly, closing his eyes for a few moments before continuing. "I guess I am not very good at this whole up close and personal fighting." He adds with a small laugh.

"Of course I didn't try and get killed, we still have to go to the dance."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 20, 2007)

Kelly looks confused then shocked, hurt, and then finally crest fallen at the news that this wasn't the real Tommy, wasn't her Tommy.  The blode girl sighed and released the clone's hand mechanicly.  The thought that she had Tommy back had almost cleared away all the other emotions and now that she knew it was a lie it just made her despair and misery all the deeper.

"Does Tommy keep a lot of clones around?  That time on the Island was that a clone too?"  She asks hollowly.  The popstar buckles up at Mr. Smith's prompting question and then nods.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Does Tommy keep a lot of clones around?  That time on the Island was that a clone too?"  She asks hollowly.  The popstar buckles up at Mr. Smith's prompting question and then nods.



Tommy, or at least his clone shrugs, “I am not here to comfort you, Kelly; just stating facts.  As far as how many clones he has, that information is currently confidential and best left a mystery.  Perhaps I am the only one.”

Mr. Smith starts driving, “I apologize for his mannerisms, he is not programmed nor should I say educated in dealing with people, simply to run the day to day affairs of the young master.  I brought him along for appearances; it would be unsavory for me to be in public and not at the young master’s side.”

Tommy smiles, “Now, rest your little heads we will be back in Mudaba Adin before you know it.”

*Gilden*

“You did great Gilden, I am so proud of you,” she smiles holding his hand, “I was worried about all of you, I monitored the vitals and I was so scared… you really need to watch yourself especially when you get your normal body back, it isn’t as durable as this one.”


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 20, 2007)

"Well, they had definite skill in dimensional manipulation, and were able to suck me through one of my own, well, Anika's portals in the blink of an eye. I went to a place that was not earth, and may not even have existed in this reality." _Whatever that means._

"In many ways, they resembled a bunch of spoiled children, and seemed less than articulate. Like they communicated in concepts, I suppose," Ryan adds matter-of-factly. "They always referred to Anika as the conduit, and apparently her desire awakened them. And, by the way, they know about you, and they're kind of pissed at you personally Chaos," Ryan says with a smug grin. "That, and they threatened to kill me if I didn't fix this...this being our little body switching problem. I'm sure we both know how fun our little chats can be, right," Ryan asks with an insincere smile.

_Like when you told me that Anika and Gilden were getting at it while I sat in a jail cell on murder charges. I suppose that's a pretty good lesson on exactly how far loyalty goes in this world._


----------



## Aenion (Mar 20, 2007)

A confused frown creases Karen's face when she sees Tommy sitting safely in the vehicle. She follows Kelly into the vehicle and buckles up next to her, desperately wishing for just an ordinary day for once. When the clone explains what he is, she puts her arm around Kelly's shoulders to comfort her, "We'll find your mom and Tommy. When we get you're gonna have a long talk with Paragon and then we'll get his help with getting them back, ok?"


----------



## Mimic (Mar 20, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “You did great Gilden, I am so proud of you,” she smiles holding his hand, “I was worried about all of you, I monitored the vitals and I was so scared… you really need to watch yourself especially when you get your normal body back, it isn’t as durable as this one.”




That's something that I always liked about you, you always see the good in a situation, no matter what." He replies sleepily, his words slurring a bit. "But Genocide had to be stopped, no matter the cost... Do you think Kal is going to be upset?" He looks over at her, trying to focus, giving her a half smile

ooc: Going for that drug induced rambling thing


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 20, 2007)

"People know that Tommy and I are dating, would it really be that odd if people saw you doing something that he would want done?"  Kelly asks, leaning into Karen's arm.

"It doesn't really matter I guess.  Did Tommy set any back up plans or anything?  In case the UNJE and Paragon wont help get them back?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> A confused frown creases Karen's face when she sees Tommy sitting safely in the vehicle. She follows Kelly into the vehicle and buckles up next to her, desperately wishing for just an ordinary day for once. When the clone explains what he is, she puts her arm around Kelly's shoulders to comfort her, "We'll find your mom and Tommy. When we get you're gonna have a long talk with Paragon and then we'll get his help with getting them back, ok?"



“I agree with Karen the prudent option is to return to the Institute, and see what the UNJE can do about this current situation.  It is a high probability that your mother and Tommy are both alive, given their high intellect and familiarity with the elite genome as it were.  Plus I have a few questions I need to ask of Paragon on behalf of my firm,” Tommy’s clone says aloud.

*Gilden*

Gadget can’t help but smile, “Oh you are going to make me blush, Gilden.  I think everything will be okay, you will be fine after some intensive care, and a little TLC; but what are we going to do about the Red Witch, it sounds like she got exactly what she wanted.”

*Legacy Aerodyne*

“Well if I had penny for every entity that was pissed at me, I would be quite rich by your standards.  But this is somewhat troubling, it sounds like a certain someone has made contact with beings best left undisturbed… they are pretty benign and have no real designs on this level of reality… you could think of them as proto-eternals; sort of what came before the very existence of the multiverse.  Totally alien, I have no idea what they would want with Anika, but it’s doubtful it is anything seriously bad.  Of course even if was, there is precious little we could actually do about it; they sort of exist outside reality as you understand it.  Sort of like if this reality was a piece of paper, then they exist in the space just above below and around the paper, never touching it, but also just a hair’s length away,” the first Chaos explains.

The other Chaos adds, “It is more complex than that, but that is the gist of it.  Eternals are not gods, these proto-beings are the closest thing one could conceive of as gods.  They are the unformed remnants of what created all realities, they probably existed before what your scientists foolishly call the Big Bang.  Although not too far off the mark.  But knowing that, I think my little experiment has come to an end, not even I want to keep them mad at me for too long.”

“Such a shame I was having so much fun too, shall we do it now?” the first speaks.

“No let’s surprise them,” the other grins.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "People know that Tommy and I are dating, would it really be that odd if people saw you doing something that he would want done?"  Kelly asks, leaning into Karen's arm.
> 
> "It doesn't really matter I guess.  Did Tommy set any back up plans or anything?  In case the UNJE and Paragon wont help get them back?"



 Tommy’s clone shrugs, “If you are referring to making love, or being romantic, I am perfectly apt to do that, if needed for appearances.  As far as contingencies; of course we have contingencies for everything.”


----------



## Mimic (Mar 20, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget can’t help but smile, “Oh you are going to make me blush, Gilden.  I think everything will be okay, you will be fine after some intensive care, and a little TLC; but what are we going to do about the Red Witch, it sounds like she got exactly what she wanted.”




Gilden's eyes flutter open as he takes in Gadget's question as if he is trying to stay awake. "She did, she used us to get what she wanted but I know her secret, I know what is augmenting her powers... the ebon staff... Chaos' book, the one he gave me before our mission, it could help me find it... help me keep my parent's souls safe... with the staff we could stop the Red Witch."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2007)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Gilden's eyes flutter open as he takes in Gadget's question as if he is trying to stay awake. "She did, she used us to get what she wanted but I know her secret, I know what is augmenting her powers... the ebon staff... Chaos' book, the one he gave me before our mission, it could help me find it... help me keep my parent's souls safe... with the staff we could stop the Red Witch."



 "She needs to be stopped, she seems so powerful now... we can't let her do whatever she wants.  I am with you Gilden, I will do whatever it takes to help keep your family safe and stop the Red Witch," she smiles trying to comfort him.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 21, 2007)

Anika pretends she isn't listening, but she can't help but hear Chaos.  "Proto-eternals?  As if, so full of ," she mumbles, still staring out the window.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 21, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tommy’s clone shrugs, “If you are referring to making love, or being romantic, I am perfectly apt to do that, if needed for appearances.  As far as contingencies; of course we have contingencies for everything.”




"No... no, that wont be needed."  Kelly says, mustering the ability to blush, she was going to have to talk to Tommy about his clone.  "No, I was actually saying that to Mr. Smith.  This is just weird for me, you look like Tommy, and I guess thats the point but you aren't Tommy and we aren't together, he and I are.  Or am I not making sense?"

"Whatever, its not important, not when mom and Tommy are being held."


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 21, 2007)

Despite the situation, Ryan couldn't help but smile at Anika's denial. _Someone's full of , but it's not Chaos. If I couldn't face reality every time it collided with my existing belief in the way things are, we'd all be screwed. How predictable._ He then pushed the body of Chaos off of him, suddenly and forcefully. "Surprise." 

"Thanks for the info, Chaos. So if we take the void guys off the table, what do we have left? Just Red Witch. Which means that she's already making her move with whatever she's getting from Genocide's soul. Whatever she's doing is the most likely cause of Proxy's little temper tantrum, right? Which means we need to find her, and move fast. What the hell could she be trying if it pisses off the rest of the Eternals," Ryan asks the team members with him in the Aerodyne, locking eyes with each of them in turn. 

_Focus, people. You can't go around moping every time something goes wrong...which is always, in our kind of life._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2007)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Despite the situation, Ryan couldn't help but smile at Anika's denial. _Someone's full of , but it's not Chaos. If I couldn't face reality every time it collided with my existing belief in the way things are, we'd all be screwed. How predictable._ He then pushed the body of Chaos off of him, suddenly and forcefully. "Surprise."[/i]



Chaos lands on his rump with a smirk, “Well, now you are in a pickle, but I should take my leave.  Rest assured you won’t stay like this forever; bye bye chums!”

Chaos disappears.

*Canada*

Tommy shrugs.

Mr. Smith speaks, “I am driving to a private strip and then we will take a flight to the Institute.  You can relax, and rest just fine.”


----------



## Samnell (Mar 21, 2007)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Thanks for the info, Chaos. So if we take the void guys off the table, what do we have left? Just Red Witch. Which means that she's already making her move with whatever she's getting from Genocide's soul. Whatever she's doing is the most likely cause of Proxy's little temper tantrum, right? Which means we need to find her, and move fast. What the hell could she be trying if it pisses off the rest of the Eternals," Ryan asks the team members with him in the Aerodyne, locking eyes with each of them in turn.




Mark/Karen didn't return Ryan's gaze. It was just weird seeing that expression on Anika's face.

"Well, what seems to get them mad is stuff that messes with their status quo. Like when the Overseer tried to take over everything. So she probably wants to join their club or something." _And we helped._


----------



## Aenion (Mar 21, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Canada*
> 
> Tommy shrugs.
> 
> Mr. Smith speaks, “I am driving to a private strip and then we will take a flight to the Institute.  You can relax, and rest just fine.”




Mr. Smith's suggestion seemed like a great idea to the exhausted teen. Karen wasn't used to feeling the physical drain of a long day anymore. Though Cassie's body regenerated at a remarkable rate, the adrenaline, of their fight at the diner and the subsequent flight through the snow, was wearing off now that they were on their way home. She tries to make herself comfortable and closes her eyes.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 21, 2007)

Cassie watches her body doze off and sighs. He missed his proper form, and to think that he might be stuck in Ryan's body for good was an appaling thought. Not that he doubted he could muck up things worse than Ryan had. Stiill, Cassie understood a bit of what he suffered from his power. Not enough to justify his past acts, but enough to have more empathy.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 21, 2007)

"Good riddance," Anika says as Chaos leaves.  She looks to Ryan.  "Why do you ply for info like that?  His name is Chaos, spreading chaos is what he does. I don't trust anything he says and none of us should.  He'll only tell us the truth if it creates confusion.  The fact we're still like this," she adds, pointing at her/Mark's face, "until he decides to change us back on his whim proves that."


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 22, 2007)

Ryan rolls his eyes, before remembering that his typical gesture caused a good deal more discomfort in Anika's body. "Well, it seems like most of our problems come from Eternals screwing with us, and Chaos is the best source of information we have about them. And in my experience, the truth causes enough chaos to make deception unnecessary...please note the idiotic actions of Tempest. I don't recall him ever lying to me whenever we have our little 'chats.' "

"Karen...I mean, Mark, you're probably right. Any ideas how to find her or stop her, or should we just rely on our resident expert on all things magical to come up with a way...fast?" _Of course, Genocide's sudden death does raise some interesting questions. I'd like to pretend that the Red Witch isn't powerful enough just to nuke anyone like that, in terms of damage capability and sense range. Maybe my paranoid mind just naturally bends this way, but there's a decent chance we have *another* spy. And if Charlotte was right, we can always lean on Sami for the Wicked Witch's location. Although I think I recall hearing that her HQ wasn't exactly on this dimension. Wasn't it like in the Underworld or somethign? Last ditch plan: kill yourself, go to Hell, and stop Red Witch.

Well, I've certainly heard worse,_ Ryan thinks, with a small grin on his face.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 23, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Canada*
> 
> Tommy shrugs.
> 
> Mr. Smith speaks, “I am driving to a private strip and then we will take a flight to the Institute.  You can relax, and rest just fine.”




"I guess so."  Kelly agrees, closing her eyes.  She didn't really have to sleep, but staying awake wouldn't do any good either.  She just concentratedon her breathing with her eyes shut, trying to force everything out of her mind and keep it out.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 23, 2007)

Cassie grumps as he waits for them get back. His thoughts were wondering where and when he'd be back to his own form. And how the next time he'd meet his 'sister'.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2007)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan rolls his eyes, before remembering that his typical gesture caused a good deal more discomfort in Anika's body. "Well, it seems like most of our problems come from Eternals screwing with us, and Chaos is the best source of information we have about them. And in my experience, the truth causes enough chaos to make deception unnecessary...please note the idiotic actions of Tempest. I don't recall him ever lying to me whenever we have our little 'chats.' "
> 
> "Karen...I mean, Mark, you're probably right. Any ideas how to find her or stop her, or should we just rely on our resident expert on all things magical to come up with a way...fast?"



Tina breaks her silence, “If you ask me, I think Red Bitch had an insider or something, and she played us good.   She didn’t need us to kill him, just keep him occupied and weak so she could do the deed herself.  I am telling you, this chica is bad news… and we might as well put her in the dirt.”

The pilot’s voice comes through speakers, “We are nearing the Verona UNJE facility, ETA is five minutes.  Good work Legacy,” he adds with a sense of pride.

The aerodyne touches down easily, the injured students are ushered to the medical facility while the rest are allowed time to relax in the upper level suites already prepared for them.  Mr. McCallister has given them some time to get cleaned up while he handles some administrative duties and briefs the UNJE board on the events of the day.

*Meanwhile over the Atlantic*

The teens are relaxing after their adventurous day.  Tommy, or his clone at least, is going through numbers and figures on multiple monitors; it was a focused being, devoid of any real emotional entanglements.  Mr. Smith sits quietly reading an old school book, cover and paper pages.  The book in his hands was Paradise Lost.

And then…

_Each teen that had their minds and body switched, is not back in their original bodies.  Meaning Karen is in Verona, while Ryan is in the aerodyne over the Pacific.  The rest can figure out where they are, probably either in their rooms or laying in a medical bed, as is the case for Gilden… poor guy._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2007)

_Each affected teen grows red, and has a slight moment of disorientation..._


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 26, 2007)

Kelly slept fitfully on the Aerodyne back to Mudaba Adin.  Nightmares about her mom, and about an army of Tommies whose faces disolve into the mechanical circuits of androids when she kisses them looping throughout the dreams.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 26, 2007)

Cassie blinks as her body is returned to her. She smiles as she takes in her familar form, but keeps quiet about it. Kelly was asleep and clearly needed the rest, and Ryan.. well she saw no reason to waste anymore of her energy or time on him. Clearly he wouldn't be happy to see her either.

She shrugged and looked out the window and watched things pass by in silence. She had bigger concerns, like her 'sisters' defection.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 26, 2007)

After a moment's disorientation, Ryan springs from his seat, noting some of the familiar faces...like Cassie, and Tommy. "Where the hell am I," he snaps, advancing on Tommy as his force field envelops him. "Is the situation stable," he asks Cassie, turning his head slightly, but still trying to keep on that jackass and Smith. "Where's the other Miss Doublemint and Kelly?"

"And," he says, his eyes turning back to Tommy, "I'm not even going to ask what you're doing free, since I've stepped over your corpse at least once before."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 26, 2007)

"Stable enough. And I don't report to you anymore Ryan, so do us all a favor and sit down. Kelly needs her rest." And with that she turns back to look out the window.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2007)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> After a moment's disorientation, Ryan springs from his seat, noting some of the familiar faces...like Cassie, and Tommy. "Where the hell am I," he snaps, advancing on Tommy as his force field envelops him. "Is the situation stable," he asks Cassie, turning his head slightly, but still trying to keep on that jackass and Smith. "Where's the other Miss Doublemint and Kelly?"
> 
> "And," he says, his eyes turning back to Tommy, "I'm not even going to ask what you're doing free, since I've stepped over your corpse at least once before."



 Tommy looks up, “It looks like the body switching has come to an end?  Welcome back Ryan and I assure you my untimely death is just a mere misunderstanding.  We are almost back to the Institute; maybe you can regale us about your success in Italy?”


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 26, 2007)

Ryan looks back at Kelly's sleeping form, looks slightly embarrassed, then shrugs. "Sorry, I didn't expect she'd be laying down. And not talking. So we're going back home? That's good, James just took a turn for the worse, and my expertise might be needed fast. Unless Mommy Dearest told you about a cure for No Return," Ryan adds with a glare towards Tommy as he sits down.

"While I probably shouldn't be sharing this with a civilian, especially one who happens to be under investigation for various illegal activities, I know you'll find out anyway, so what the hell. Genocide is cooked; we weakened him, and the Wicked Witch finished him off. Some of us were hurt pretty badly, so I suppose I'll be working overtime as soon as I get back. Amateurs," Ryan mumbles, trailing off. "I, well, Anika, came through untouched, thanks for asking. A couple of bad guys other than the Lizard King met their end that day, I'm not sad to say. So, in a way, we played right into their hands, but at least Sleeping Beauty gets her soul back. Maybe."

"On a related note, the popular theory is that RW is making a play for Eternaldom, which is why those other fools sent an emissary to bully us, which is why we're going to move on the Witchy Woman ASAP. So yeah, we're being judged, and if Epoxy doesn't like us, poof. It's the end of the world as we know it. My theory is that we're meant to take down Red Witch and then his threat goes away."

"And how did the brave rescue mission go?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 26, 2007)

"We got her back." Cassie says simply and tersely. "I'm sorry to hear about James. He is one of the few that is nice to me. Hopefully you'll be able to help him." Cassie says without looking back at Ryan.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2007)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "We got her back." Cassie says simply and tersely. "I'm sorry to hear about James. He is one of the few that is nice to me. Hopefully you'll be able to help him." Cassie says without looking back at Ryan.



 Tommy replies, "A cure for No Return, that sounds lucrative."


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 26, 2007)

"Yeah," Ryan agrees, rolling his eyes. "You could sell it to all of...one person. It's no wonder you're some big shot CEO. Unless, of course, you foresee more of us getting infected with it in the future. But I always figured your mother was the doctor and the scientist, whereas you were the engineer," Ryan adds with a shrug. _God, I missed the sound of my voice. Such scorn, such disdain. And rolling my eyes is so damn easy now. I guess it really is the little things in life._

"I think, considering my long-winded account of the Italian job, that a little more explanation is owed. Is Chance dead, or did she just decide to switch teams? And did you manage to get any clues about the location of Kismet, or at least get into any interesting brawls along the way? I can see that you managed to get my body shot," he says ironically, pointing to a bullet hole in his uniform. "At least tell me there's a scar. Chicks dig the scars."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2007)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Yeah," Ryan agrees, rolling his eyes. "You could sell it to all of...one person. It's no wonder you're some big shot CEO. Unless, of course, you foresee more of us getting infected with it in the future. But I always figured your mother was the doctor and the scientist, whereas you were the engineer," Ryan adds with a shrug. _God, I missed the sound of my voice. Such scorn, such disdain. And rolling my eyes is so damn easy now. I guess it really is the little things in life._
> 
> "I think, considering my long-winded account of the Italian job, that a little more explanation is owed. Is Chance dead, or did she just decide to switch teams? And did you manage to get any clues about the location of Kismet, or at least get into any interesting brawls along the way? I can see that you managed to get my body shot," he says ironically, pointing to a bullet hole in his uniform. "At least tell me there's a scar. Chicks dig the scars."



 "Well your simple intellect would not see the possibilities," Tommy replies.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 26, 2007)

"Huh? Wh-what happened?" Karen staggers momentarily nearly falling over her own feet, she'd been sound asleep aboard the aerodyne and now suddenly she was standing up, apparently bright awake. Once the disorientation wore off, she felt the familiar balance of her own body. She touched her face to make sure this wasn't a dream and felt her smooth, hard yet supple crystal skin, "Thank god!" she cried out in relief.

"Where am I?" she wondered outloud, taking in her surroundings. She was still wearing her uniform, which seemed a bit worse for wear. She noted black stains on her hands as if she'd put her hands into a fire, but otherwise she seemed fine, nothing was hurting or anything. With some hesitation she left the room to get her bearings, curious where she was and wondering where the others were.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 26, 2007)

Mark/Karen saw the red glow and for a moment thought it was something from Karen's powers, before the room vanished around him and another replaced it. _What the-? Did somebody?_ Glancing down, Mark had an uninterrupted view of his feet. His feet. And legs. And-

Clenching his eyes shut, Mark made himself check. It- He was back! Mark laughed and did a little jump, gleefully watching his limbs blur. _I should tell somebody. I should get a good swim in now that I can float again._ Mark rifled through the room for most of a minute before realizing Anika had no reason to pack one of his swimsuits. _Dammit._

_Anike_ Did she do anything...girly to him? Mark scrutinized himself for makeup and perfume, finding none. _Nothing to fix. It's like I was never gone. Thanks, Anika._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 26, 2007)

"Chance is my problem Ryan, and she always was. You needn't worry about her. That is my burden to bear. When the time comes it will be my problem to deal with. No one elses." Cassie says firmly without looking back. "As for any injuries you might have substained it was negliable."


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 26, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Well your simple intellect would not see the possibilities," Tommy replies.




"Oh, definitely," Ryan agrees. "I'm used to talking with people much smarter than I am. You probably forget that I grew up around a real genius." _Sorry, Tommy, but that doesn't rattle me. Although I wonder how smart you'll feel when you end up dying alone in a pool of your own blood. God, I hope Kelly is the one to finish you off, you manipulative bastard. Poetic justice.

I wonder what role his assistant plays in this. And what tricks he manages to have. Elite powers? Cybernetics? The man behind the mask?_

"You're wrong in several ways, Cassie. First of all, Chance has threatened at least one friend of mine, Tina, and I dare say she doesn't plan on sending me a gift basket at Christmas. Adding to that, I have no particular desire to see you dead, so that's another reason. I mean, these one-on-one duels might seem cool in Hollywood, but if she has your powers then there's at least a fifty percent chance you'll end up dead and she'll win. Probably more, because she seems to be the type who wouldn't hesitate to deliver the killing blow to her dear twin. You probably would, which speaks well of you."

"And remember that we're playing for stakes that are bigger than just you or I. So why don't you cut the macho BS and start thinking like the soldier you claim to be. How would you fight an enemy unit of equal strength?" _You do everything possible to win, of course. In this case, grab a few friends and ambush Chance.

And obviously Cassie is going to go off on me for this little bit of advice or commentary or whatever. Not that it matters. She can't seem to decide whether or not she hates me from one minute to the next...just like someone else I happen to know. I swear, sometimes I just want to be sent as an envoy or something to Cardinal or Bishop. Assuming I managed to survive, I'd at least know where I stood from day to day...and it would be nice working with proper villains instead of a bunch of whiners who view every little setback or problem as some kind of disaster._

"Anyway, any chance we could tap this collective brain trust," Ryan asks with a dismissive eye roll, then continues "And figure out something a little more about Proxy the Eternal?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2007)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "You're wrong in several ways, Cassie. First of all, Chance has threatened at least one friend of mine, Tina, and I dare say she doesn't plan on sending me a gift basket at Christmas. Adding to that, I have no particular desire to see you dead, so that's another reason. I mean, these one-on-one duels might seem cool in Hollywood, but if she has your powers then there's at least a fifty percent chance you'll end up dead and she'll win. Probably more, because she seems to be the type who wouldn't hesitate to deliver the killing blow to her dear twin. You probably would, which speaks well of you."
> 
> "And remember that we're playing for stakes that are bigger than just you or I. So why don't you cut the macho BS and start thinking like the soldier you claim to be. How would you fight an enemy unit of equal strength?"



"I agree with Ryan," Tommy says aloud.


			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Anyway, any chance we could tap this collective brain trust," Ryan asks with a dismissive eye roll, then continues "And figure out something a little more about Proxy the Eternal?"



Tommy just raises a slight brow at this.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 26, 2007)

Cassie looks to Ryan, her eyes cold and focused. "I don't have to listen to you Ryan. I was fired remember? You're not my boss anymore, now that I'm off the team." She turns back. "And  truthfully, I'm tired of dealing with your looking down on me. Chance was right about that, you aren't ever going to give me a fair shake. All I am to you is a thing. A cloned weapon. Why don't you get on the phone and talk to someone who cares what you think of them?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 26, 2007)

Kelly sighs herself into wakefullness at the arguing, blinking in confusion when Cassie, the Cassie who was apparently the real Cassie, called Ryan by name...As far as the blonde knew, Ryan was in Italy and Karen was in Cassie's body.

"...uh whas goin on?"  she asks confusedly, blinking back and forth between the two arguing elites.  "Is that Ryan, the real Ryan or what?  Did Chaos undo everything?  How did Italy go...did anyone get hurt?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 26, 2007)

"Yeah, ask Ryan about the others." Cassie turns back with a flip of her dyed hair, to looking outside. "Maybe you can keep him from talking to me."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 27, 2007)

As the red glow subsides, Anika blinks, taking in her new surroundings.  She smiles.  "Back where I belong, finally," she says to herself.  She pauses a moment, mentally noting that nothing felt 'off'.

But something did feel a bit wrong.  Now that she knew she couldn't move really fast, she had the urge to, but obviously couldn't.  That bothered her.  _"Poor Mark,"_ she thinks, _"he's a lot more used to being able to move like that than I am.  Must have been a brutal for him."_

She shook her head.  _"It was cool, but I'll get over it."_  But she was also relieved to be out of Mark's body, too.  He must have been really hard into drugs for her to notice after so many months of being clean.  It had made her more cranky than usual, luckily the mission took her mind off of it for the most part.  She could remember the feeling now, though, one she hadn't felt herself for a long time.  _"And he deals with it by swimming.  Wow."_

She takes a deep breath and forces the thought from her mind.  Finding her uniform, she slides her shades on and activates the communicator.  "Everybody else back to normal?" she asks, hoping some teammates were still near their uniforms, if not in them.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 27, 2007)

> She takes a deep breath and forces the thought from her mind.  Finding her uniform, she slides her shades on and activates the communicator.  "Everybody else back to normal?" she asks, hoping some teammates were still near their uniforms, if not in them.




For a long moment the noise didn't register to Mark. He was far too engrossed in his own reflection, examining the details of his body with his uniform half-off and hanging from his waist. Everything was so wonderfully warm, soft, pale, and rounded after Karen's crystalline form.

Finally realizing the noise was words, Mark pulled himself away and found his glasses on the floor. "Yeah, I'm back," he fairly giggled.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 27, 2007)

Samnell said:
			
		

> For a long moment the noise didn't register to Mark. He was far too engrossed in his own reflection, examining the details of his body with his uniform half-off and hanging from his waist. Everything was so wonderfully warm, soft, pale, and rounded after Karen's crystalline form.
> 
> Finally realizing the noise was words, Mark pulled himself away and found his glasses on the floor. "Yeah, I'm back," he fairly giggled.




"Hey Mark," Anika responds.  She bites her bottom lip and grins to herself.  "Thanks for the temporary home.  Keep up the swimming, by the way.  It does a body good," she jokes, blushing a bit in spite of herself.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 27, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Hey Mark," Anika responds.  She bites her bottom lip and grins to herself.  "Thanks for the temporary home.  Keep up the swimming, by the way.  It does a body good," she jokes, blushing a bit in spite of herself.




"I hate being dry," Mark told her back, smiling into the mirror. "And I'm way overdue. Even if we had time for it, Karen doesn't float."


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 27, 2007)

"I love you too Cass," Ryan says with a smile. "You're like a sister to me." He turns to speak to Kelly, then closes his mouth, changing his mind. "And just for the record and the sake of my employer, you were never fired, and I was never your boss in any sense." _Because if I admit *that*, then I'm saying that Mark and Anika are my bosses. Which is, quite frankly, ridiculous._ "As near as I can understand it, you were asked to volunteer to help a friend when the UNJE had a time-critical mission and was faced with a manpower shortage. You weren't ever a member of Legacy, Cassie, even briefly," he explains, doing his very best to sound calm, rational, and not antagonistic. 

He turns his smile towards Kelly. "Of course I'm the real Ryan...who else could anger Cassie so much? I'm a little disappointed that you were even informed, but I suppose circumstances arose. I'm afraid to say that it seems just about everyone but me and Tina got hurt, but none of our guys got killed. Some are going to be hospitalized, and James is getting very sick...he was somehow exposed to No Return. And, of course, Genocide went extinct via the Red Witch's double dealing, now she probably plans some kind of ascension thing, and Proxy the Eternal is so mad he wants to wipe us out. The good news is that you might get your soul back. The bad news is that you and everyone you know and care about could very well cease to exist unless we stop someone with the ability to blast people from miles away. When it rains, it pours," Ryan says with another ironic smile. 

"By the way, your mom's still alive and reasonably well, right? Can you remember anything about where you were captured, or how you managed to escape?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2007)

"Umm...wow, thats a lot to take in."  the blonde popstar says looking surprise, then her mouth shifts down into a frown, "Why shouldn't I have found out that an eternal had been playing musical bodis with my friends?"

"I guess the only thing I can do is wait and see if Demon Queen is gonna give my soul back...I'm holding my breath.  Thanks for trying, though I doubt _you_ did it for me."

"Mom and Tommy should both be fine, this group wanted mom to make a group of super elites for them since she was the one that made the Elite nanites in the first place.  They actually thought that I might have been one, but I wouldn't have any idea of how to check that.  I was released, they used some sort of gas on me and then I woke up in a field in upstate New York.  I'm pretty sure that thats where they are since the whole thing wasn't very long from when we were kidnapped to when we were released."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 27, 2007)

Anika smirks for a moment at the response, then frowns.  "Karen...Karen, are you there?  Um, stay where you are, I'm coming to see you."  She leaves her own room and heads to the room where Mark had went with Karen's body.  "I'll take you to the infirmary.  Kal's body...he got hurt really bad..." she says into the comm along the way.  She stops at the door and knocks expectantly, anxious herself to see how Kal was doing..


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 27, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Umm...wow, thats a lot to take in."  the blonde popstar says looking surprise, then her mouth shifts down into a frown, "Why shouldn't I have found out that an eternal had been playing musical bodies with my friends?"




"No offense Kelly, but you're revealed other secrets to the media before. No doubt you had your reasons, but I certainly don't want the National Enquirer, or God forbid, my hometown newspaper running some story about me running around in a chick's body for a day. None of us want that."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I guess the only thing I can do is wait and see if Demon Queen is gonna give my soul back...I'm holding my breath.  Thanks for trying, though I doubt _you_ did it for me."




_Can't you just feel the love? Man, looks like it's time to cross off another name to speak at my funeral. When someone saves my life like a million times, I probably wouldn't make sniping remarks like that._

"Kelly, you misunderstand. The primary objective was to capture Genocide, not kill him. Red Witch got what she wanted, *we* did not. A dead Genocide, while probably a good thing, only serves to make the Wicked Witch more powerful. Your soul, if it's returned, is just a consolation prize. Sorry, but that's the way it is."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Mom and Tommy should both be fine, this group wanted mom to make a group of super elites for them since she was the one that made the Elite nanites in the first place.  They actually thought that I might have been one, but I wouldn't have any idea of how to check that.  I was released, they used some sort of gas on me and then I woke up in a field in upstate New York.  I'm pretty sure that thats where they are since the whole thing wasn't very long from when we were kidnapped to when we were released."




"Why do you believe them? I mean, a bunch of kidnappers are unlikely to have much scruple about honesty...they have no reason to tell the truth, therefore everything they said is suspect. And why on earth would they let you go? Were I some kind of crazy group of guys like that, I'd transfer you to another facility and keep you under heavy sedation if I wanted to make some kind of threat. Or, alternatively, I'd put a kill switch in you," Ryan finished, raising an eyebrow.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 27, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika smirks for a moment at the response, then frowns.  "Karen...Karen, are you there?  Um, stay where you are, I'm coming to see you."  She leaves her own room and heads to the room where Mark had went with Karen's body.  "I'll take you to the infirmary.  Kal's body...he got hurt really bad..." she says into the comm along the way.  She stops at the door and knocks expectantly, anxious herself to see how Kal was doing..




Karen fumbles for her comm, "Anika?... Yes I'm here... I think. Where's here? Ok I'm waiting in the hallway," a bit at loss as to her surroundings she waits where she was, "What?! Kal's hurt? How? Is he going to be alright?" she practically shouts into the comm device. When Anika nears Karen's room she can see the crystalline girl already pacing worriedly in the hallway, "Where's the infirmary?" she asks with urgency.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 27, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Karen...Karen, are you there?  Um, stay where you are, I'm coming to see you."  She leaves her own room and heads to the room where Mark had went with Karen's body.  "I'll take you to the infirmary.  Kal's body...he got hurt really bad..." she says into the comm along the way.  She stops at the door and knocks expectantly, anxious herself to see how Kal was doing..




_Yeah well so did I and no one's-_ Mark made himself look at the sore spots he'd been avoiding. _Ok, so I'll have some bruises. I guess that's not the same. Whatever Genocide did must have been temporary. Should I go and see? Neither one of them is on Legacy so it's not really a professional thing and I barely know Kal. I guess I was in Karen's body for a while, but that doesn't really count. No, it would be weird and I don't want to make thing worse._

Mark set his comm to receive only and left it on the sink. He stripped off his uniform and silently bemoaned the lack of a swimsuit as he turned on the shower. At least he could get wet. Stepping into the hot spray, he closed his eyes and the huge spray of blood from the stump of Genocide's neck rose up in his mind. 

Genocide's body stiffened and fell over, hitting a different floor covered with dirty little square tiles that used to be blue and white. Many had gone somewhere, to show dark gray concrete below. Mark put his hands in the blood, crawling across the floor to where it came out of the wrists of someone that wasn't Genocide. He had a name Mark couldn't remember and they were both thirteen. Michael was going to be angry.

Mark rifled through the boy that wasn't Genocide's pants pockets. It wasn't there. Trembling, he jerked on the belt and looked for hiding places in the shirt. Nothing. He started to cry but he kept looking. Hot blood sunk into his jeans. He knew how to do this. It happened to him all the time. Where did everyone look? Mark pulled off the once-white tennis shoes. Nothing. Under the tongue? No. Hands. It had to be the hands. The hands were clenched tight and full of blood. The fingers didn't want to open. Mark hit the hand against the toilet as hard as he could. Then he found a piece of stone wall somewhere and beat the hands until they cracked and red and white things stuck out.

There. Caked in blood, Mark found a plastic baggie with the stuff in it. He needed it right now. Michael would never notice just one. Hands shaking, Mark pried the bag open. He shouldn't. He'd get hurt later, and he knew he'd deserve it too. He could say that the boy that wasn't Genocide took it. He stole, not Mark. Mark was a good boy. They called him Church Boy sometimes. He'd just have one and then he could go to the shelter for the night. It would all be over tomorrow. 

Michael would understand. It wasn't Mark's fault. He know how Louis -that was his name- got. He couldn't handle it like Mark could. Mark tried to show him how, but he was a rich kid and didn't understand. Still, he had a lot of fun for a while. They were friends. Louis would probably take more than one. He'd take two. Even three. Mark pulled the bag wide open and it tore, spilling the pills on the ground, in the blood. He grabbed them up with his fingers and shoved four into his mouth before he could stop.

Mark laid on the floor of the shower, hot water pouring down on him and curled into a ball. His stomach lurched and he threw up.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2007)

"I knew it wasn't because you were my friend."  Kelly says with a shrug at her soul being a consulation prize rant.

"The bad guy was totally monolouging, I believe what he was saying since he didn't really have a reason to lie, and he knew my mother, he had that whole I have the conviction of my beliefs thing going.  He wants my mom to refine the whole Elite nanites to make the transformation less random, he wants to abe to control what Elite Powers people get so he can make an army.  This Chimera group also has collars that turn-off the nanites that let elites use their powers and help our bodies cope with the changes that make us elites."

"He let me go becase he had what he wanted from me, my blood.  He can use it to threaten my mom, he doesn't actually need me for that.  He isn't exactly afraid of me either, he thinks no one would believe me or want to help, and anyway, Project Chimera is in America so the UNJE can't do anything."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 28, 2007)

Awakening, Gilden felt the shifting of reality and all all at once he knew that he was back in the right body, of course right in this case means being  pumped full of drugs and feeling like he had been run over by a locomotive a few dozen times, still even so it was good to be home.

He must have fallen unconcious again. The last thing he remembers was talking to Tina, no, talking to Gadget on the plane ride the medicial center, where ever that was, he couldn't really remember much of it. Truth be told.

"Gadget?" he stated queitly while lifting his head and looking around carefully.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 28, 2007)

Anika motions to Karen.  "This way, I'm pretty sure," she says, leading the way and walking quickly, knowing Karen was pretty anxious to see him.  "Gilden was very brave, but Genocide beat him pretty badly...I think, I admit I wasn't in much of a condition to see what was happening at the time, myself.  He was in...I'm sure he's going to be okay though."  With that she shuts up.  Her speculation wasn't helping things.

When they reach the medical facility, she tries to find out where Kal is.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 28, 2007)

_Well, no one else wanted Genocide dead either, you spoiled brat. Man, and sometimes I think I'm egotistical. Hate to break the bad news, but even your "friends" would have preferred Genocide incarcerated and yourself soulless. _

"Kelly, you probably shouldn't underestimate the quality of villainy we face around here...most villains, with the exception of the crazy ones like Legion, don't monologue. If they don't need you alive, they put a hollow point in your head or rip your throat out, then they check to see what's on TV. And if they do need you alive, why not just sedate you?" _Except for the idealists who try and convince you their cause is just. Bishop would be one of those guys._

"If he wants an army, then he'll need some way to ensure the loyalty of his thugs. And if he just wanted blood, why kidnap you at all? When they gassed your mom, they could have just stuck you with a syringe. And he must have some other kind of backup, because even if the UNJE is officially powerless, you still know quite a few American elites as well as your evil terrorist father."

"Anyway, so what happened after you ended up in the woods somewhere? You called us, of course. Then what?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2007)

"He wanted my blood to see if my nanites are different then the nanites of the other people in his program because he figured that if anyone would have more advanced nanites it would be me since mom would give me her best stuff.  He also wanted me sto that he could make sure mom would do what he wanted.  Mom knows I was kidnapped with her, and they have my blood to threaten her with, maybe they thought that was eogh, I don't know, I'm here and Mom and Tommy aren't."  looking to the clone, "Well not the real Tommy anyway."

"After I woke up, I went to a dinner and the sheriff was there, he called in the DEA and I called here and they sent the Colonel.   When the DEA showed up their Aerodyne's and troopers started killing everyone in the dinner, Neuro has control of the DEA now.  Karen, Cassie and Chance showed up and we made our way to Canada."


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 28, 2007)

"That's strange, because any nanites you'd have would be a few years old, at least. Not exactly cutting edge stuff...and there's the question on why Kismet and Cardinal would skimp on everyone else's nanites. All things considered, the story you got fed is full of holes. And I warned you before that there was a good degree of similarity between your ex and Tommy...both hop bodies like nobody's business. No offense," he says, turning towards the subject of his conversation. "I suspect the real Tommy has been dead for quite some time now...I know I stepped over one of his bodies back in the Aquadome." _What kind of dumbass builds his secret base underwater? How James Bond-esque._

"Wow, really," Ryan asks, feigning incredulity. "Legion has the Colonel under his control? Colonel Sanders, Master of Fried Chicken? Which Colonel? And that doesn't exactly explain why you left people behind, or why I got shot."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 28, 2007)

"Could it be that due to her association with the creator of the nanites, that hers are more.. " Cassie shrugs and looks back. ".. I don't know. Someway they clue them into how all versions work."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2007)

"I don't need to be grilled by you Ryan, and I don't need to convince you.  Neuro's DEA agents were the ones that shot you.  Frankly I don't care what you think, your horrible bitter person that no one would put up with if not putting up with you didn't mean Overseer would get you and we'd all die.  Now just shut up and let us be until we get where we are going."

"Me and my mom are together a lot, all she would need to do is slip in some more advanced nanites and they could upgrade all the other nanites.  I'm not a nano-biologist how the hell should I know, but he certainly knew a lot about the nanites and he made it sound like he had worked with mom before on them or something.  I don't expect you to have any clue about what is or isn't possible, its not like you have degrees in all those fields, or like you know all the major government agencies around the world.  The UNJE leadership on the other hand does, so they get to ask questions."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 28, 2007)

"Ryan why don't you call your girlfriend. That would be the best thing to do while we're headed home. You can stay out of our hair and we won't be upsetting your delicate sensibilities." Cassie says with a bit of causitc tone to her voice.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 28, 2007)

A few mental replies streamed through Ryan's mind. One debated Kelly's 'logic' while questioning her judgement in who to trust; another reminded Kelly of the numerous actions he had undertaken for her and every member of her family; another was simply a verbal thrust guarantied to generate amusement. Then, some of the facts started sliding together.

"I got shot," he says flatly. "By cops. Cops hunting you. And did you fire back? Were any hurt, or God forbid, killed?" Ryan saw the answer on Cassie's face; it even explained the missing Chance. _That would have been the catalyst. Those idiots!_

"Congratulations," he says with a fake smile. "We're accessories to murder. In the United States of America. Let's just hope that the UNJE is up to running heavy interference." Resignedly, he digs out his cell phone, putting Paragon on the line.

"Hey, reporting in. I think the US is going to put warrants out for our arrest, assuming they haven't done so already. Any other news?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 28, 2007)

"There aren't any witnesses." Cassie says coldly. _Alive_  is clearly there, unspoken but there. "I couldn't track her. And like I said,she's my responsibility."


----------



## Aenion (Mar 28, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika motions to Karen.  "This way, I'm pretty sure," she says, leading the way and walking quickly, knowing Karen was pretty anxious to see him.  "Gilden was very brave, but Genocide beat him pretty badly...I think, I admit I wasn't in much of a condition to see what was happening at the time, myself.  He was in...I'm sure he's going to be okay though."  With that she shuts up.  Her speculation wasn't helping things.
> 
> When they reach the medical facility, she tries to find out where Kal is.




Karen forces herself to keep Anika's pace, it clearly isn't quick enough for her, but since only Anika knows the way she has no choice, various horrific images of Kal on his deathbed running through her mind_Oh god Kal, you gotta be ok. You just gotta be alright._ She shakes her head to clear her mind from the doom scenarios, "Did ... did you beat him? Did you beat Genocide? Did anyone else get hurt?"


----------



## Agamon (Mar 28, 2007)

"Most of us got hurt.  It was a rough fight.  Kal got the worst of it though, I think.  On our side, anyway.  One of Genocide's minion's died, I'm not sure how.  Ryan took another one's body over and Genocide killed him.  Then Red Witch killed Genocide after we had him weakened and distracted," Anika says along the way.

"She was playing us all along, which cheeses me off, but I gave her my word and I'm not sad that Genocide is dead, by any means.  And I think she'll hold up her end of the bargain.  I have a funny feeling that Kelly's soul was a bargaining chip all along anyway."

"How'd the trip to the States go?  Is Kelly okay?"


----------



## Aenion (Mar 28, 2007)

"Red Witch killed Genocide? Oh god, then she's another step closer to her ascension right? If she doesn't give Kelly her soul back..." Karen's voice trails off, not really sure what she'd do.

"Kelly's safe but that's about all that went right. Kelly, Cassie and Ryan should be halfway across the Atlantic by now. I just hope she learned her lesson this time," she doesn't slow down even a bit as she gives Anika a detailed report about what happened, "We found her at a diner with Colonel Himura. The DEA was already there too under Legion's control. They ... Legion shot a lot of innocent people just to get at Kelly. We managed to escape but Chance went off on her own."

"She killed all the agents who were chasing us," anger seeping into her voice, "She really didn't have to kill any of them, they were just doing their jobs. They'd never be able to catch up to us anyway. But ... but there was nothing we could do to stop her. She can become invisible and I think she might be able to teleport a bit," she finally slows down just a little, "Cassie's convinced it's up to her to stop Chance and that she should do it on her own. I'm afraid Chance's gonna cause some serious trouble if we don't stop her soon..."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2007)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "There aren't any witnesses." Cassie says coldly. _Alive_  is clearly there, unspoken but there. "I couldn't track her. And like I said,she's my responsibility."




"Not to the DEA agents deaths no, but there are witnesses to the fact that the DEA agents opened up on the Dinner and everyone in it with Machine Guns and Aerodynes without provocation.  I mean, they were called for help, I would have gone with them up until they started shooting everyone I had no way of knowing they were under Neuro's control."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 28, 2007)

"Well that one could at least be put down to self defence." Cassie says. "Chance is about as subtle are Ryan is in a fight, but still there was some element of self defense."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2007)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Well that one could at least be put down to self defence." Cassie says. "Chance is about as subtle are Ryan is in a fight, but still there was some element of self defense."



 Tommy’s clone shrugs, “Public opinion won’t care, and this is a sensational story of elites fighting the very Department created to protect their rights.”

Paragon does not pick up but Jun Min does, “Ryan… I mean… wait um, Cassie?  Is everything okay…? I was told not to pick up but whatever, I am not leaving you kids in the cold.”

*Anika and Karen*

Kal’s room is clean and white, and very Spartan, most of the medical equipment hidden away.  He tilts his head towards the girls with a smirk on his face, he looks beat down but in good spirits.  He cracks into a painful smile, “It's good to be home… so yeah… I never want to be in chick’s body again… I mean… well wait let me rephrase that.  I like my body, and I like Karen’s body, but I don’t think we need to switch bodies. “

“So I am going t assume that… that is my Karen,” he grimaces slightly, “How was your field trip?”


----------



## Agamon (Mar 29, 2007)

"Great.  We don't need another problem like Chance.  I'm just glad you guys got there in time to help Kelly.  I hope she's willing to be a little more level-headed, too.  Not to mention, we can help her with Legion a lot easier if she sticks aorund," Anika replies to Karen before entering Kal's room.

"Hey Kal," she replies, smirking what he says.  "Yeah, it's nice to be back, so to speak.  Sorry you have to endure the pain without getting to whup some butt.  Gilden was very brave, but I'm glad to see you'll be okay.  See ya later, I'll let you two catch up."

She leaves the medical center, and not sure where else to go, heads back to her room.  She looks around, sits down and sighs.  Normally, some boredom was welcome.  But with nothing else to distract her, her thoughts go back to Mark and not being able to run fast again and the longing feeling she hasn't really felt for so long.

She pulls up her knees under her chin and tries to focus on other things.  _"We need to go back home.  I want to see Sami.  I need my books.  And...my gods.  They spoke to Ryan, I need to contact them.  'Dark gods of the void'...idiot.  They were just trying to scare him.  But I'll prove him wrong.  Gilden'll help me..."_  She starts to rock back and forth, her thoughts continuing to wander.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 29, 2007)

"Yeah it's the real me again silly," Karen grins and gives him a gentle kiss, "I really like you better in your own body too honey. It'd have been really weird to be dating Gadget," she pulls a chair next to the bed, it creaks under the petite crystal teen's weight as she sits down, "Thanks Anika, see you later."

"Kelly's safe... well she's in an aerodyne with Cassie and Ryan, I'm not too sure if that's really safe," she jokes, "How're you feeling? Do you need anything? Gilden really pushed you to your limits."


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 29, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tommy’s clone shrugs, “Public opinion won’t care, and this is a sensational story of elites fighting the very Department created to protect their rights.”
> 
> Paragon does not pick up but Jun Min does, “Ryan… I mean… wait um, Cassie?  Is everything okay…? I was told not to pick up but whatever, I am not leaving you kids in the cold.”




Ryan puts his hand over the receiver of his phone, looking up. "Tommy is right. You killed cops, well, federal agents, but whatever, and there's a good chance that you left behind some kind of evidence that incriminates us."

"Actually, this is Ryan again," he says with a small smile. "Finally. Tell Paragon to relax; I'm in an Aerodyne over the Atlantic. I'm just wondering how the team is doing, and if you got any kind of message or whatever from our last location. Or maybe something on the TV, I don't know. Thanks, by the way."

"How's James doing?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 29, 2007)

"Ah, yes, because letting those DEA agents kill me and everyone else in the dinner is so much preferable.  It sucks that they died, it really does, they didn't deserve it, but neither did everyone that they killed in the dinner."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2007)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Actually, this is Ryan again," he says with a small smile. "Finally. Tell Paragon to relax; I'm in an Aerodyne over the Atlantic. I'm just wondering how the team is doing, and if you got any kind of message or whatever from our last location. Or maybe something on the TV, I don't know. Thanks, by the way."
> 
> "How's James doing?"



“Nothing yet, everything is all hush hush, only thing I know is that the UNJE has a media blackout on the situation in Italy and the other team members are at the Verona Facility,” she replies quickly.

She pauses at the mention of James, “He is stable, but not getting any better Kiyana has been at his side the whole time, but there is no improvement in his condition.   If you are on your way back here, then you should take a look at him and see if you can do anything with your powers…”

In the background Tommy’s clone shrugs, “If I were Legion, I would definitely play this little card to my advantage.”

*Karen*

“I just need some rest and some time for my body to recover,” he leans back, “Just having you here is a breath of fresh air.  I am more concerned with what happened to you, did everything go okay with Cassie and Kelly…  are they here too?”

An automated nurse automaton enters the room to check Kal while the two speak.  He glances at it and then turns to Karen, “So you want to get out of here?”

*Rest of the Team*

The team is given ample time to clean-up and food is prepared in a common area for the teens to eat and relax.  Several large monitors display local and international video feeds, not unlike the cafeteria although much smaller in scope.

Of note on the monitors has a CNN talking about the murder of several DEA agents in upstate New York by Pantheon terrorists during a routine training operation gone horribly wrong.  Elites attacked several innocent baselines and then murdered several DEA agents before fleeing the scene.

The reporter finishes with a look of sadness, “Our hearts go out to the families of these brave men and women.”


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2007)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Gadget?" he stated queitly while lifting his head and looking around carefully.



The nurse smiles sweetly, “You are awake,” she says in heavily accented English, “is there anything you need?”  She places her soft hand on Gilden’s brow, “I would suggest you relax, would you like me to turn on the monitor for you?  Or are you hungry?”

He has a private room all to himself, although it is clean and artificial and not all that cozy, but it is moderately comfortable.  The nurse activates the monitor, and starts surfing some local Italian feeds.

“Is there anything you would like to watch?” the nurse adds.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 4, 2007)

Mark emerged for food, avoiding looking at anyone and keeping his arms close to his sides. He ate silently, not taking interest in the monitors even when one of his commercials played.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 4, 2007)

Anika, not very hungry, nibbles on some apple slices, lost in her thoughts until she hears the newscast.  She glares at the monitor.  "Stupid Legion.  How the hell are we supposed to get rid of him?"  Looking away in disgust, she shakes her head in annoyance and takes another bite of apple.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 4, 2007)

"Verona, eh? Sounds like they might be the lucky ones...but why would a media blackout be set up? It sounds like a win for the good guys, at least at first glance. I'll get there as soon as I can...hey, pilot guy," Ryan calls out, muffling the receiver on the phone, "What's the ETA to the Institute? And how fast are we going right now?"

"I wonder what Legion's next move is...truth is, he seems more cunning than clever. Like a rabid wolf. I doubt he wants it handled through official channels, since that would risk his main objective: Kelly."


----------



## Aenion (Apr 4, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> “I just need some rest and some time for my body to recover,” he leans back, “Just having you here is a breath of fresh air.  I am more concerned with what happened to you, did everything go okay with Cassie and Kelly…  are they here too?”




"I'm so glad you're gonna be fine," Karen smiles, "We  saved Kelly, she's on her way back to the institute with Cassie and Ryan. But we lost Chance, she's gone really evil on us. We were ambushed by the DEA when we found Kelly, they were controlled by Legion. I don't think they even knew what they were doing but Chance just killed them all... We could have just fled to Canada, they wouldn't have been able to follow us anyway. She disappeared across the border, we couldn't stop her," she sighs, "Mr Smith came to pick us up together with a Tommy clone."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> An automated nurse automaton enters the room to check Kal while the two speak.  He glances at it and then turns to Karen, “So you want to get out of here?”




She glances at the nursebot as well, she'd never liked hospitals and especially those automatons, they made everything so cold and impersonal, "Only if you're up to it, do you think you can walk? Nurse? When will he be released?"


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 4, 2007)

"How come nothing good ever happens?  All that ever happens is things from bad to worse.  Legion was in my head, then when I got him out, when it was just me in there he started taking over everyone else.  He kills my dad, then he starts slaughtering people to try and get at me.  Forget the fact that things with Overseer are just getting worse and worse all the time, and now the world is going to end, maybe because Legacy fought Genocide, and that because of me."

"Nothing ever gets better.  After Overseer its gonna be some intergallactic sentient blender thats in a snit about being set to puree or something, and after that it'll be something else, and then another thing, and another.  Maybewe should just let proxy do what he wants?  Why even bother to try and stop him?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Nothing ever gets better.  After Overseer its gonna be some intergallactic sentient blender thats in a snit about being set to puree or something, and after that it'll be something else, and then another thing, and another.  Maybewe should just let proxy do what he wants?  Why even bother to try and stop him?"



Tommy’s clone replies to Kelly, “Why not give up?  Because it is the human spirit to do anything but give up, humanity and by that extension elites have a tenacious spirit and drive to survive.  Giving up is just not something that one can do easily.  If people can see any means for their survival they will flock to it.”

He turns back to his work, “If Tommy simply wanted to give up he would not have created me, it seems obvious to me that if you love him as much as you claim then you would live for him and do everything you can to survive.  He certainly would do the same for you, present circumstances notwithstanding.”

Jun Min replies to Ryan, “I am not sure on the why for the media blackout, most likely in response to the Kelly fiasco they want tighter control on what information gets out.  Just makes things more complicated.”

The pilot response, “Sir we are forty-seven minutes from landing, is there an emergency?”

*Karen*

Kal shrugs, “Sounds like your adventure was just as eventful as ours.  Much more than mine, and me being fine?  I have been through worse than this, though never had my body switched… that was a new one.  But,” he eases out of bed with a groan, “let's get some fresh air.”

The automated nurse speaks, “Sir you should stay in bed you have sustained several serious injuries.”

Kal waves it off, “Can it, I am taking a walk with my girl… Karen a little help here,” s he attempts to stand up.

*Back in Verona*

Tina glances up Anika, “What is this about Legion, stick girl?  Don’t tell me that freak is behind that,” she gestures to the monitor, “I thought we took him out back at the underwater wonder world… the last time Kelly went on the run.”


----------



## Aenion (Apr 4, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Kal shrugs, “Sounds like your adventure was just as eventful as ours.  Much more than mine, and me being fine?  I have been through worse than this, though never had my body switched… that was a new one.  But,” he eases out of bed with a groan, “let's get some fresh air.”
> 
> ...




Karen gives him a dubious look as he tries to stand up, "Are you sure you should already get up?" despite her protest she moves to support him as he tries to get up, "I'll bring him back safe and sound," she tells the nurse, "If it turns out it's right, I'm gonna tie you to that bed myself," she whispers to Kal.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen gives him a dubious look as he tries to stand up, "Are you sure you should already get up?" despite her protest she moves to support him as he tries to get up, "I'll bring him back safe and sound," she tells the nurse, "If it turns out it's right, I'm gonna tie you to that bed myself," she whispers to Kal.



 "Trust me, it looks worse then it really is," he says leaning on Karen for support.  He glances over his shoulder at the nurse, "Besides I need a friendly face and some fresh air.  I feel like a million bucks just looking at you."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 5, 2007)

Cassie looks up from where she is looking out the window. "Tommy.. or whatever, is your counterpart ready to replace my Aerodyne? I think I'll be in need of one fairly soon. I doubt that I'll be allowed to engage in any recovery attempts the UNJE will make towards Chance."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 5, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tina glances up Anika, “What is this about Legion, stick girl?  Don’t tell me that freak is behind that,” she gestures to the monitor, “I thought we took him out back at the underwater wonder world… the last time Kelly went on the run.”




Anika rolls her eyes.  _"Is she opening her mouth again?  Why?"_ she thinks sarcastically.  "You really are as dumb as you look.  Legion can exist in a whole bunch of different bodies now.  Killing one, or even a bunch, isn't going to stop him," she adds aloud, also sarcastically, before rolling her eyes and taking another bite of her apple.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 5, 2007)

"To keep going no matter what, people need to have hope.  I don't know if its losing my soul to a demon, my dad being murdered, almost dying a half dozen times, my mom and Tommy being kidnapped, or if its Neuro followed by Overseer followed by Neuro followed by Cardinal followed by Overseer and then Proxy but I just can't keep this up anymore.  I'm out of hope."   the blonde girl says flatly.

"I'm not gonna kill myself or anything, I just don't see what the point of everything is when its just one thing after another.  Look at how close we are always coming, if not for Ryan I'd already be dead many times over."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 5, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Is there anything you would like to watch?” the nurse adds.




Gilden ignores the nurse for a moment as he checks himself out quickly. _"Arms, legs, long slender ears... it would seem that I am in my own body again. Thank the gods. But if that is true why do I feel in so much pain? Probably psychosomatic, nothing some meditation wouldn't fix and it would seem that I will have to appologize to Kal."_ He thinks to himself. 

"I do not speak Italian so unless you get an english station the tv is of little use to me. Where am I exactly? I was told we were heading to Verona, where are the rest of my friends and where is Gadget?" He says addressing the nurse


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 5, 2007)

"Hey Jun Min, umm...believe me, no one hates invasive mind reading more than I, but I'm going to bet James isn't exactly talkative right now, and...screw it. Can you use your telepathy to go through his memories and find some clue as to how he was exposed to this thing? And have you heard any other people complaining about stomach aches or other early symptoms...we're going to be in real trouble if this is just the first case of a widespread outbreak." _But my money is on a targeted attack...I wonder if those jump suits did have anything to do with it. The coincidence is a little suspicious._

"No emergency," he says, placing his hand over the speaker again. "Well, no emergency emergency. Just impatient, I guess." _He called me 'sir'. That's actually kind of embarrassing...that guy's like twice my age._

"By the way," he says, speaking to Jun Min again, "Kelly's started whining about how the whole world is going to hell, how she's out of hope, how it's one thing after another. Any advice?" 

_Way to go, Cassie. Where you should be handling the touchy feely stuff with Kelly, instead you're plotting revenge against your sister and expecting a businessman to give you a free aerodyne to replace the one you crashed. Yeah, that was a great way to fake your death...very Keyzer Soze. You fooled some gullible people for all of two minutes. I suppose I'm the only one here who has decided to take Proxy's threats to end the world seriously. Because he seems like the type who really enjoys a practical joke...assuming Chaos isn't just screwing around, again._


----------



## Aenion (Apr 5, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Trust me, it looks worse then it really is," he says leaning on Karen for support.  He glances over his shoulder at the nurse, "Besides I need a friendly face and some fresh air.  I feel like a million bucks just looking at you."




"I guess we can go for a short walk," she still doesn't sound entirely convinced that it's a good idea. She had little trouble supporting him, barely noticing his weight, god she was happy to be in her own body again, "maybe we can find the cafetaria or something."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2007)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Hey Jun Min, umm...believe me, no one hates invasive mind reading more than I, but I'm going to bet James isn't exactly talkative right now, and...screw it. Can you use your telepathy to go through his memories and find some clue as to how he was exposed to this thing? And have you heard any other people complaining about stomach aches or other early symptoms...we're going to be in real trouble if this is just the first case of a widespread outbreak." _But my money is on a targeted attack...I wonder if those jump suits did have anything to do with it. The coincidence is a little suspicious._



Jun Min reluctantly answers, “I will have to talk to Paragon about that, I am not exactly keen on abusing my powers more then I have to, and I have not exactly enjoyed the last few times… we will discuss that when you get here.”

“But as far as other students having problems, none yet, we believe this is an isolated incident,”


			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "No emergency," he says, placing his hand over the speaker again. "Well, no emergency emergency. Just impatient, I guess." _He called me 'sir'. That's actually kind of embarrassing...that guy's like twice my age._



"Of course sir," the pilot replies.


			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "By the way," he says, speaking to Jun Min again, "Kelly's started whining about how the whole world is going to hell, how she's out of hope, how it's one thing after another. Any advice?"



Jun Min sighs, “Ryan, you really need an education in interpersonal relations; put her on the phone, let me talk to her.”

Tommy returns to his work, “I am not going to lie to you and try and comfort you Kelly; I do not intellectually understand what you feel and that isn’t needed for me to complete my role so I will say to you simply; either live or die.  Just do something.”

Mr. Smith interjects from his reading, “Miss Mitchell would you like some tea to settle your nerves?”

*Gilden*

The nurse turns off the monitor, “You are in Verona, at the UNJE Verona Facility.” The nurse is a soul-less though human looking automaton; she smiles but her eyes seem empty and distant, very far away.  

The monitor flares back to life and he is looking at Gadget on the screen, “Oh there you are!  I got my body back, it feels so nice to be in my own skin again… so how are you feeling?”  And no I am not actually seeing you through the monitor I hacked the security system and tracked you down, and then voila, here I am.  Are you hungry?”

*Karen*

Kal smiles, “Now you are talking, let’s eat… I am so hungry I could eat a horse, a cow, a whole coop of chickens… well you know what I mean.  You look great by the way, never change, I mean, well you can change just not too much.”

The two arrive at the common eating area, “I think I need a vacation,” he says to Karen.

*The Common Area*

Tina glares at Anika shattering her metal fork in rage, “You just won’t be happy till I put you in the hospital… just because you think you are in charge don’t mean anything chica.  If anything Ryan should be running the team, you and Mark are pathetic, totally inept at doing anything worthwhile.”

“Hell if it were not for Ryan and me, you and Mark would be in the hospital or dead,” she pauses, “and yet none of you freaking care… all you do is bitch and moan about your pathetic lives.”


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2007)

Kelly sighs, "Tea would be good, thank you." she doesn't look at the clone Tommy when he tells her to live or die, he wasn't her Tommy, the real Tommy, it didn't matter what he thought.  Besides she was doing somthing, she was going to the Institute and she was going to get Jun Min to pull out all of her memories of what happened during the kidnapping so that Paragon had every bit of information ossible, and then she was going to stay out of whatever they decided to do because all she did was make things worse like with Legion and the Hurricane.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tina glares at Anika shattering her metal fork in rage, “You just won’t be happy till I put you in the hospital… just because you think you are in charge don’t mean anything chica.  If anything Ryan should be running the team, you and Mark are pathetic, totally inept at doing anything worthwhile.”
> 
> “Hell if it were not for Ryan and me, you and Mark would be in the hospital or dead,” she pauses, “and yet none of you freaking care… all you do is bitch and moan about your pathetic lives.”




Anika watches the tirade with a bemused smirk.  "So...you don't deny you're stupid, you just don't like me pointing it out, _chica_?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika watches the tirade with a bemused smirk.  "So...you don't deny you're stupid, you just don't like me pointing it out, _chica_?"



Tina growls, “Oh…” she clenches her fist, cracking her knuckles loudly, “don’t push me stick girl, I am not exactly in a good mood, and you are not exactly shatter proof.”  The young elite gets up and walks away from the table, leaving her plate behind.

The door slides open and Karen and Kal step through just as Tina leaves.

*Back on the Plane*

Mr. Smith nods and gets Kelly a cup of tea, “There you go young miss, is there anything else you need, the young mater left me strict instructions to see to your every need.  His resources are at your disposal.”

Tommy turns to Cassie, “I will have to look at our books and then consult with our lawyers on where the fault lies in reference to your aerodyne, Cassie.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 6, 2007)

Cassie sighs and crosses her arms. "I seem to recall that the person who was remotely flying, who looked at LOT like you, said he'd replace it." She shakes her head. "I quess I will just have to do this the hard way. " She collects her gear and heads back to her seat..


----------



## Mimic (Apr 6, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The monitor flares back to life and he is looking at Gadget on the screen, “Oh there you are!  I got my body back, it feels so nice to be in my own skin again… so how are you feeling?”  And no I am not actually seeing you through the monitor I hacked the security system and tracked you down, and then voila, here I am.  Are you hungry?”




"A little on the sore side, but I have survived worse, better then the condition I left Kal in."  He remarks with a frown. "Food is an excellent idea, I am starving, do you want to meet at the cafeteria?" He says as he gets out of bed looking for his clothes, there was no way he was going to go out with just the hospital gown on.

Once he changes he will head out to join up with Gadget.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back on the Plane*
> Mr. Smith nods and gets Kelly a cup of tea, “There you go young miss, is there anything else you need, the young mater left me strict instructions to see to your every need.  His resources are at your disposal.”
> 
> Tommy turns to Cassie, “I will have to look at our books and then consult with our lawyers on where the fault lies in reference to your aerodyne, Cassie.”




"Thank you,"  Kelly says hollowly, accepting the tea cup and taking a sip.  "Come on Tommy, just give her the Aerodyne, she did what Tommy told her to do, and he said he'd replace it."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tina growls, “Oh…” she clenches her fist, cracking her knuckles loudly, “don’t push me stick girl, I am not exactly in a good mood, and you are not exactly shatter proof.”  The young elite gets up and walks away from the table, leaving her plate behind.
> 
> The door slides open and Karen and Kal step through just as Tina leaves.




Anika, smirk still in place, just shakes her head when Tina leaves.  "She's a whole lot of bark, hey?" she says off-handedly to Mark.

Noticing Karen and Kal, she sits up, looking interested in something for the first time since she entered the cafeteria.  "Hey, guys.  Kal, I'm no doctor, but shouldn't you be resting?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Noticing Karen and Kal, she sits up, looking interested in something for the first time since she entered the cafeteria.  "Hey, guys.  Kal, I'm no doctor, but shouldn't you be resting?"



Kal grins, “Bed is for jerks, I can’t lie down, and the pain will go away eventually.  Besides I am pretty hungry, and not even death can keep me from satisfying my belly.  So what did I miss?”

*Back on the Plane*

Ryan is getting another call from Tina.

Tommy’s clone relents, “Fine, we will provide you with a new vehicle, but only because you asked so nicely Kelly.”


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal grins, “Bed is for jerks, I can’t lie down, and the pain will go away eventually.  Besides I am pretty hungry, and not even death can keep me from satisfying my belly.  So what did I miss?”




Anika shrugs with a grin.  "Can't argue with that."  She nods towards the monitor and tells Karen, "Looks like the media is spinning your fight with Legion against you, which isn't a stretch, seeing as was controlling peace officers to fight you.  Wouldn't it be nice to be rid of that freak completely?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika shrugs with a grin.  "Can't argue with that."  She nods towards the monitor and tells Karen, "Looks like the media is spinning your fight with Legion against you, which isn't a stretch, seeing as was controlling peace officers to fight you.  Wouldn't it be nice to be rid of that freak completely?"



 Kal walks over to the food, it seems to be a slight struggle but he manages without Karen's help, "I am going to eat myself stupid."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal walks over to the food, it seems to be a slight struggle but he manages without Karen's help, "I am going to eat myself stupid."




"Uh, yeah, have fun with that."  Anika's gaze turns from the two that just entered over to Mark.  He was even more quiet and reserved than usual.  She felt sorry for him and seeing him only served to return her to a more dour mood.  She looked down to focus her apple slices as she fidgeted around with them.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 6, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min reluctantly answers, “I will have to talk to Paragon about that, I am not exactly keen on abusing my powers more then I have to, and I have not exactly enjoyed the last few times… we will discuss that when you get here.”
> 
> “But as far as other students having problems, none yet, we believe this is an isolated incident,”




"Well, that's *probably* good news, although that does raise the question of why a targeted attack on him? But if James were conscious, he'd probably want a telepathic brain scan himself...it has to do with our recent mission as well as the demon summoning, and a small part of me worries that helping James might be helping our enemy. An enemy we do not want to help. You could just ask Kiyana...James would trust her to speak for him." 

_Probably. But that demon said that Red Witch wanted cosmic power...maybe that means kidnapping me, maybe it involves some kind of mystic siphon. Damn it, Legolas, we need you to create some kind of mystical primer for all of us who didn't go to Hogwarts._




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min sighs, “Ryan, you really need an education in interpersonal relations; put her on the phone, let me talk to her.”




"Hey," Ryan interjects defensively. "If some guy asks my advice about how to get a date with a cute girl, I can handle that. If some new student worries about fitting in or making friends, I can handle that as well. You know, ordinary stuff." _I've also got enough emotional problems for three people myself as well. You don't see me whining about the pressure...I thought I reordered my priorities to stop Overseer first, enjoy myself second, and provide unasked for help to my so-called friends third._

"Hey, Kelly, you should probably talk to Jun Min; she's the smartest kind of person there is when it comes to stuff like this," he says, tossing her the phone, just noticing that Tina was calling. _I better call her back...I hope there's not some kind of problem._

"Hey, Tommy, Mr. Smith, could I trouble you for a phone?" _Wow, Cassie managed to get an Aerodyne from Tommy after all...not bad. Winning some goodwill might be more valuable than however much one of these suckers costs...wonder if Cassie wants a bodyguard job?_

After acquiring a phone, he dials Tina's number. "Sorry, I was busy getting Kelly some grief counseling. So what's up," he asks, finding a small smile creep onto his face unexpectedly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2007)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> After acquiring a phone, he dials Tina's number. "Sorry, I was busy getting Kelly some grief counseling. So what's up," he asks, finding a small smile creep onto his face unexpectedly.



Tina shouts loudly into the phone, “Where the hell are you!  You have no idea how much I want to start pulling that little stick-bitch apart!  I swear you need to talk to Paragon and get yourself put in charge of the team… Mark and Anika can’t hack it… I mean just look at them… I am trying Ryan, but I am about this close to snapping her little neck.  She had the nerve to call me an idiot in front of everyone.”

“I hate being around her, she always acts so stuck up.  Like her stupid anti-dark-gods are all powerful, they don’t sound all that great from what you said about them.  Who is that in the background?  What are we going to do about this Proxy thing?  Are you listening to me?  I am extremely pissed off here…” Tina finally pauses in her tirade.

The rest of the cabin can easily hear the young woman’s ranting.


----------



## Aenion (Apr 6, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Kal smiles, “Now you are talking, let’s eat… I am so hungry I could eat a horse, a cow, a whole coop of chickens… well you know what I mean.  You look great by the way, never change, I mean, well you can change just not too much.”
> 
> The two arrive at the common eating area, “I think I need a vacation,” he says to Karen.




"I'm know exactly what you mean, it was fun to be able to eat again for a little while," Karen grins, "Don't worry I'm happy as I am and I wouldn't want you to change either," she frowns as Tina storms out of the cafetaria just as they enter, "I could use one too..."

"Hey, yeah I tried to talk him out of it but he wouldn't hear about staying in bed," she shrugs, leaving Kal to get his food she listens to Anika, "Oh god, it may be a bit selfish but I'm kinda glad I wasn't there in my own body. There must be a way to stop that guy."


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 6, 2007)

Ryan rolls his eyes, the smile vanishing. "Oh, I don't know, the Atlantic, heading back to the Institute so I can heal James. I'm with the group that decided to help Kelly, with a Tommy-clone and his assistant." 

"Anika probably just wants someone else to feel the pain that she's feeling...what with her proto-Eternal gods and all that. The evidence against her beliefs keeps piling in...so if you really want to hurt her, without pulling her apart physically, try that tactic. She prides herself on her code of ethics, so I know I would probably question the morality of using a portal to jump people and beat the hell out of them just because they said things you didn't like."

"And as fun as it may be to taunt Anika, I think we need to focus on our priorities, the first of which is that SOB Proxy. World ending bad, right? Gilden might have some idea, since the occult is his specialty." Ryan felt guilt surge through him then, along with a list of three names. _Me. Tim. Tina. I feel sick sometimes, that I could even think like that.

Christ, though. Anika called Tina an idiot in front of everyone? If we weren't facing some kind of emergency, my first advice to Tina would be to go for it. Kick her ass. How dare she? But really, should Tina be calling me about this kind of stuff? I mean, she's a tough girl...that's why I like her._

"Alright, I'm sorry Tina, I know you can take care of yourself, but I feel like I have to say something to our crazed wannabe priestess. I hope to see you soon, and get our first date started for real, without all the crazy body-switching and meddling Eternals. I'll call you back after I get off the phone with our 'coleader,' " Ryan says, the quotation marks and scorn evident.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2007)

Kelly caught Ryan's phone on a gust of air after bobbling it with her hands.  Raising it to her ear, "Hi Jun Min.  When we get back I want you to read my mind, so that you guys have all the info down to the smallest bit to help save mom and Tommy...I...wowand I thought I had problems."  Kelly mutters as she can't help but overhear Tina's tirade, that girl was not stable.  If there was resisstance to letting Kelly on she wondered who had gotten Tina on when Tina like to physically assault people.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2007)

Tina's yelling immediately gets Anika's hackles up.  _"Crying to her boyfriend now?  Argh, that's it.  I've been holding back because of Ryan, but he's not here now,"_ she thinks, as she grinds her teeth.

"Tina needs to learn some respect, and I think there's only one way to teach her that," she says as she stands, glaring at the door.  She says a prayer to Freya and Thor to assist her 'teaching' as she quickly leaves the cafeteria and bee-lines towards Tina's ranting.

"You are such a hypocrite," she says when she finds her.  "You can throw insults and taunts all you want, but 'boo-hoo, woe is me' if someone who's sick and tired of it fires back?  You want to snap my neck, give it your best shot, bitch!" she yells before advancing upon the current target of her frustration.

_OOC: Force Field +12 and Telekinesis +12 both up and running.  If you'll allow her a 'surprise round', I'll treat that diatribe a Taunt (Bluff +8).  Your discretion there, Toki._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2007)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Alright, I'm sorry Tina, I know you can take care of yourself, but I feel like I have to say something to our crazed wannabe priestess. I hope to see you soon, and get our first date started for real, without all the crazy body-switching and meddling Eternals. I'll call you back after I get off the phone with our 'coleader,' " Ryan says, the quotation marks and scorn evident.



Tina is about to reply when Ryan can hear Anika shouting in the background… Tina speaks fairly calmly into the phone, “Oh it’s on…” and then the line goes dead.

_Anika gets a total roll for her taunt of 10, but Tina gets a 20…_

Tina cracks her neck, “You see chica that is where you are wrong, I didn’t run to Ryan to cry about my so-called feelings.  I just promised him I wouldn’t hurt you, but you want me so bad come and get me… may the best bitch win.”

*Initiative: Anika 16, Tina 12*

*Back on the Aerodyne*

Jun Min replies with a smile in her voice, “Okay one thing at a time Kelly… before we even go into mind reading and all that why don’t you just talk to me, from the beginning or wherever you want to start, I am your friend and I just want to listen.”

In that same moment Kelly feels a wave of warmth come over her… and then quickly fade.

_She can use Hero Points again._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 6, 2007)

Cassie sighs and tunes out the noise of the surroundings. She settled back into her seat and took a calming breath before closing her eyes and focusing inward. Time enough for what was coming, now she needed to think.

To think on where she would go if she was her twisted reflection/sister.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 6, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tina shouts loudly into the phone, “Where the hell are you!  You have no idea how much I want to start pulling that little stick-bitch apart!  I swear you need to talk to Paragon and get yourself put in charge of the team… Mark and Anika can’t hack it… I mean just look at them… I am trying Ryan, but I am about this close to snapping her little neck.  She had the nerve to call me an idiot in front of everyone.”




_Bitch._ Mark glared off in Tina's direction, but had just decided to deal with it later when Anika got up. _So let's see, attacking Tina would feel good. Anika would appreciate it. But she's Ryan's girlfriend and he wouldn't. Since when has Ryan appreciated anything? He already hates everybody and still functions. Hell with him._

Mark rose from his half-eaten food and followed Anika, deliberately taking his time.



> "You are such a hypocrite," she says when she finds her. "You can throw insults and taunts all you want, but 'boo-hoo, woe is me' if someone who's sick and tired of it fires back? You want to snap my neck, give it your best shot, bitch!" she yells before advancing upon the current target of her frustration.




Stepping up behind Anika, Mark didn't make any move to restrain her or get in her way. "You got a problem with how this team is run, Tina? Don't have the guys to say it to our faces?"

_I shouldn't have taken my gloves off._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2007)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie sighs and tunes out the noise of the surroundings. She settled back into her seat and took a calming breath before closing her eyes and focusing inward. Time enough for what was coming, now she needed to think.
> 
> To think on where she would go if she was her twisted reflection/sister.



_“Trying to find me dear sister?  You won’t you don’t think like me, you have a sense of human morality that puzzles me.  I can’t stand looking at these humans sometimes, it’s like looking at vermin and then granting it your respect.  You don’t respect vermin, you remove the infestation.  But you don’t see it that way do you?”_ Chance’s mental voice is clear in her mind, _“But I can’t help but think about where you are either… you really should think about where things are headed.  Humanity is our greatest threat.”_


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 6, 2007)

Ryan glared at Kelly for her comments, but didn't say anything. _She was venting. People who aren't just victims do that sometimes. It beats the hell out of crying about how pathetic you are._

He sighed, looking down at the phone. "Anika just started a fight with Tina. Wow...this is not going to end well...Anika should pray to all of her creepy gods that she loses," he says, muttering his last thought.. _Well, the others are probably there...they'll stop it. We'll still have to live with the psychological consequences. Heh...too bad Yoshi wasn't there. He'd make little hissing noises and call it a catfight._ At that thought, and the mental image that follows, Ryan can't help but laugh. 

_Bigger problems,_ Ryan reminds himself, before struggling to remember Gilden's number. "Hey, this is Ryan."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 6, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _“Trying to find me dear sister?  You won’t you don’t think like me, you have a sense of human morality that puzzles me.  I can’t stand looking at these humans sometimes, it’s like looking at vermin and then granting it your respect.  You don’t respect vermin, you remove the infestation.  But you don’t see it that way do you?”_ Chance’s mental voice is clear in her mind, _“But I can’t help but think about where you are either… you really should think about where things are headed.  Humanity is our greatest threat.”_





Cassie's meditation focus  slips at the sound. She hadn't expected Chance to wander into her thoughts. _I know we're tougher than the average human. But remeber they have the advantage of numbers AND the data of how we were made. They could easily design something  like what was used on James._


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2007)

Anika rushes in and angrily swings a fist at the latino elite.
_
OOC: +5 attack, DC 27_


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 7, 2007)

> Jun Min replies with a smile in her voice, “Okay one thing at a time Kelly… before we even go into mind reading and all that why don’t you just talk to me, from the beginning or wherever you want to start, I am your friend and I just want to listen.”
> 
> In that same moment Kelly feels a wave of warmth come over her… and then quickly fade.




"What do you want me to tell you Jun Min?  Everything just keeps getting worse and worse, no matter what anyone tries to do.  First Neuro puts himself in my head, and I get shipped off to the institute and on the way we get attacked by Red Witch and Genocide.  Then Neuro starteed taking my mind over completely and I got rid of him only for him to turn into super Neuro with the ability to take over tons of people all at once.  Red Witch steals my soul and creates a demon copy of me, and Neuro kills my dad and grabs the rest of my family and a large part of the US Government.  Things just keep getting worse, especially if I have anything to do with them.  I just don't want to make anything worse, Mom and Tommy are too important to risk me screwing up like I screw up everything else.  And on top of everything else we now have the council of eternals threatening to wipe out the entire world if we don't fix the balance when they wont tell us what specifically is out of balance."

Kelly feels the warmth that left her earlier return to her, but even the return of her soul didn't make her feel better, or more hopeful for her mom.  "I think Red Witch kept her word, I can feel my soul again, I can't really described it, you don't know what a soul is until your missing it I guess.  I wouldn't have thought that Red Witch would send it back, I guess she didn't need it anymore, or want it."


----------



## Aenion (Apr 7, 2007)

A bit surprised at Anika rush out of the cafeteria, Karen hesitates a moment before running after her. She could hear Tina's tirade and she could imagine what was going to happen next, she could only hope to stop it before any permanent damage was done.

ooc: Karen will intercept the first attack she can from either side, defense 15, toughness 13, 9 impervious


----------



## Samnell (Apr 7, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika rushes in and angrily swings a fist at the latino elite.




Mark stood back and watched, waiting to see if things got serious.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika rushes in and angrily swings a fist at the latino elite.
> _
> OOC: +5 attack, DC 27_



_Anika rolls a 13, she misses with her attack; but Tina activates her Rage and rolls a 24 and lands a solid blow!  Anika rolls a 24 and does not come to harm luckily!_

Anika swings but Tina is a nimble fighter, and she ducks and weaves, returning with a quick punch to her ribs, the blow though powerful does little harm to the young elite.  Though it does cause Anika to take a step back from the force of the attack, Tina seems undeterred, her eyes betraying the rage burning in her heart.

_*Initiative: Anika 16, Karen 15, Tina 12*_

_Karen did not act last round but she can Interpose this round but she has to choose a target to Interpose, either Anika or Tina._

*Back on the Aerodyne*

_“All the more reason to eliminate them now, mankind has an immense capacity to destroy.  They are vermin Cassie, why do you cleave to be like them… like vermin… they are insignificant beings, with a birthright bathed in blood.  But let’s not spout philosophy dear sister, let’s chat.  So what do you think we should do about this Red Witch?”_ Cassie’s twin replies mentally.

Jun Min replies to Kelly, “Well Kelly, life isn’t a journey that is easily made, and if anything the life you have lead recently would be trying for anyone… but you have something that many people do not have, friends that would risk their lives to help you… and that is something you can’t buy.”

“We don’t always get to choose how we live our lives Kelly, but we do get to choose how we react to them.  Your greatest strength is your desire to do the right thing, and that is strength of character many people lack, the world would be a much better place if we all had that strength of character.   Sometimes we have to go through trials… some are worse than others, but right now I need you to show your strength, I want to help you but I want you to be a part of that solution, because you are important,” she finishes.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 7, 2007)

Anika's force field deflects Tina's blow, but she could sense the power behind it.  Seeing Karen move towards them, she growls, "Stay back, Karen!" before lunging forward to try and grab Tina.
_
OOC: +5 attack, but try to initiate a grapple this time._


----------



## Samnell (Apr 7, 2007)

Seeing things degenerating fast, Mark threw himself at Tina.

Also trying the grapple route. Attack bonus +6.


----------



## Aenion (Apr 7, 2007)

"Stop this!" Karen shouts as she jumps between the two fighting teens, taking Anika's attack without concern for her own safety as she tries to hold back the enraged latino.

ooc: Using interpose on Anika's attack and on her own action she'll try to grapple Tina

Using All Out Attack for +5 to hit, -5 defense; +11 to hit, grapple check +28 (+11 attack bonus + 12 strength bonus + 5 super strength)


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika's force field deflects Tina's blow, but she could sense the power behind it.  Seeing Karen move towards them, she growls, "Stay back, Karen!" before lunging forward to try and grab Tina.
> _
> OOC: +5 attack, but try to initiate a grapple this time._



_Anika rolls an 18 and hits initiating a Grapple, but Karen Interposes and she takes the grapple check.  Karen rolls a 39 and Anika gets a 23, the grapple fails._

Anika strikes with an attack using her telekinetic prowess to her advantage, but surprisingly Karen is there blocking her attack and her power is no much for the dainty but super dense crystalline elite!  Karen then uses her great strength to forcefully try and pin the enraged Tina!  But the enraged elite is far stronger then even Karen could realize!

_Karen rolls a 21 and hits, her grapple check is once again 39, but Tina gets a whopping 43!  The grapple fails!_

Tina shakes off Karen and charges Anika with a powerful although reckless attack!  Anika is sent sprawling through a wall into a bathroom crashing through a toilet causing the water to spill and flood the clean white tile of the now wrecked bathroom.  

_Tina use Power Attack +5/-5 and then All-Out-Attack +5/-5 lowering her defense, she rolls a total attack of 27, and Anika gets a total Toughness save of 17, she is currently Staggered and Stunned from the blow._

_*Initiative:*__* Mark 49, Anika 16 (Currently Staggered), Karen 15, Tina 12*_

Mark tries to grapple Tina, but the enraged teen easily throws off his clumsy and ineffectual grab.  Tina screams at Anika, “Get up!” 

_Mark rolls a 26 attack, and gets a 26 Grapple check, but Tina gets a 40 and easily shakes him off._


----------



## Samnell (Apr 7, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mark tries to grapple Tina, but the enraged teen easily throws off his clumsy and ineffectual grab.  Tina screams at Anika, “Get up!”




"Stand down, you crazy bitch!" Mark screamed as he launched himself at Tina again, silently mourning his absent impact gloves.

I call shout-out on that toilet. Trying a strike (+6 because of no gloves). Watch me whiff. Erm, when my initiative comes up...


----------



## Agamon (Apr 7, 2007)

Anika angrily shouts at Karen when she gets in the way.  "Karen, I said...."  Her eyes widen when Tina easily shrugs the heavy elite off of her.  She has no time to react before the powerful girl slams into her.

The next things she sees is a blurry vision of...Tina?  Yeah, Tina, yelling at her to get up.  Something in the back of her mind screams, _"Do NOT get up!"_, but she wasn't going to give up that easily.  She slowly and painfully rises to her feet, her glaring stare not leaving Tina's face.

_OOC: Staggered, eh? I guess she'll just stand up....hoo boy..._


----------



## Aenion (Apr 7, 2007)

_Dammit!_ Karen curses as Tina breaks free before she could get a decent hold and slams Anika through the wall, "Both of you stop it right now!" she tries to get a hold of Tina before she can reach Anika again, doing her best to keep her body between the two angry elites.

ooc: She'll try to grab Tina again and use interpose on Tina's attack this time

Using All Out Attack for +5 to hit, -5 defense; +11 to hit, grapple check +28 (+11 attack bonus + 12 strength bonus + 5 super strength)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 7, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back on the Aerodyne*
> 
> _“All the more reason to eliminate them now, mankind has an immense capacity to destroy.  They are vermin Cassie, why do you cleave to be like them… like vermin… they are insignificant beings, with a birthright bathed in blood.  But let’s not spout philosophy dear sister, let’s chat.  So what do you think we should do about this Red Witch?”_ Cassie’s twin replies mentally.





_We have the same capacity. We are their children, we carry their potential as well as their flaws Chance. To deny that is to put us on the same path as they are intent on. I think we are  better focused on eliminating true threats. The Red Witch is one such threat, but how do we fight such a powerful being?_


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 7, 2007)

"I have no doubt that the things that I have done are the right thing, morally.  But they weren't the actual right thing to do because doing the right thing apparently just makes everything else worse, so from now on I'm just not going to do anything since the right thing is always the wrong thing to do."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> _Dammit!_ Karen curses as Tina breaks free before she could get a decent hold and slams Anika through the wall, "Both of you stop it right now!" she tries to get a hold of Tina before she can reach Anika again, doing her best to keep her body between the two angry elites.
> 
> ooc: She'll try to grab Tina again and use interpose on Tina's attack this time
> 
> Using All Out Attack for +5 to hit, -5 defense; +11 to hit, grapple check +28 (+11 attack bonus + 12 strength bonus + 5 super strength)



_Karen hits to initiate a grapple she rolls a 27, Tina attempts to Deflect and rolls a 12, she is hit but rolls a 43 once again for her Grapple check as opposed to Karen’s roll of 39._

The crystalline elite gets a firm grasp on Tina catching her just after she goes ghostly for a moment, but the enraged teen will not be contained!  She turns her ire to Karen and throws another reckless blow sending the crystalline heroine careening back along the hallway crashing into the door, leaving a sizeable dent in the wall…

_Tina rolls a 30 using Power Attack and All-Out-Attack at +5/-5 each, Karen rolls a Toughness save of 15, she is now Staggered and Stunned as well!_

Kal looks up at this point, and tries to stand but collapses under the weight of his own injuries… Tina turns to Mark, “Bring it…”

And Mark brings it with a lightning fast strike to her jaw, causing her to stumble, dazing the enraged elite for the moment!  She staggers slightly, reeling from the lightning fast blow!

_Mark rolls a 15 attack, Tina rolls a 15 Toughness save and is Bruised and Stunned; I assuming non-lethal damage please let me know otherwise._

*Back on the Aerodyne*

_“I agree, perhaps we should turn the enemy of your enemy into your friend… the Red Witch may be strong but she may be no match for Cardinal… an alliance could work well against her, don’t you think?”_ Cassie’s sister replies.

Jun Min replies to Kelly, “I think that deciding that now is only a reaction to everything that has happened Kelly.  I know you, you can’t stand by and do nothing; you never have and never will.  Let’s not focus on what you think can or cannot do, and let’s just focus on what is really important getting your family back.”

*Gilden*

Gadget walks side by side with Gilden and the two hear a terrible commotion coming from the common eating area, just as Gilden’s phone also starts to ring… Gadget looks at Gilden, “What is going on in there?”

To punctuate that statement, something massive slams into the closed steel doors of the common area with quite the clamor!


----------



## Agamon (Apr 7, 2007)

_OOC: Forgot Anika was stunned, too.  I guess she's just getting up this coming round._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 8, 2007)

_And you call me Niave. That would be as foolish as expecting Ryan to be kind and considerate without an ulterior motive. Or Tina to think of others. Chance, she is not to be trusted. At best, we could find a way to play her against Cardinal. A typical akido move.  To expect her to honor any compacts would be.. foolhardy._ Cassie blinked, the idea of her agreeing even in part with Chance's idea was stunning. Still a warrior plays his foe's weaknesses against them.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 8, 2007)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> _And you call me Niave. That would be as foolish as expecting Ryan to be kind and considerate without an ulterior motive. Or Tina to think of others. Chance, she is not to be trusted. At best, we could find a way to play her against Cardinal. A typical akido move.  To expect her to honor any compacts would be.. foolhardy._ Cassie blinked, the idea of her agreeing even in part with Chance's idea was stunning. Still a warrior plays his foe's weaknesses against them.



_"Exactly, we play them against each other... like Queens on a chessboard.  Then we can remove two thorns with one surgical strike... in the end you will have to get your hands dirty, dear sister,"_ Chance replies.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 8, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min replies to Kelly, “I think that deciding that now is only a reaction to everything that has happened Kelly.  I know you, you can’t stand by and do nothing; you never have and never will.  Let’s not focus on what you think can or cannot do, and let’s just focus on what is really important getting your family back.”




"This can wait til we get back I guess...you might want to check on Tina though, she and Anika were yelling and screaming at each other so loudly that I could make it out over the phone, She screamed something like its on and then hung up."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 8, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _"Exactly, we play them against each other... like Queens on a chessboard.  Then we can remove two thorns with one surgical strike... in the end you will have to get your hands dirty, dear sister,"_ Chance replies.





_I'm not afraid to fight. Or Kill._ Her thoughts wander to what she would like to do to Ryan, but she doesn't project that. _However killing is the last restort, and a warrior who strictly kills without using another recourse is a failure._


----------



## Aenion (Apr 8, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Tina rolls a 30 using Power Attack and All-Out-Attack at +5/-5 each, Karen rolls a Toughness save of 15, she is now Staggered and Stunned as well!
> _



_

ooc: I'd like to spend a hero point to reroll that toughness save._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 8, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> ooc: I'd like to spend a hero point to reroll that toughness save.



_Karen pends an HP and rolls a 26, she is Bruised, but not stunned or staggered, but still slams into the door for effect._


----------



## Mimic (Apr 8, 2007)

Gilden is slightly startled as his phone starts to ring, not many people phone him he thinks as he answers it. 

"Ryan? Is there something wron..." His question is interupted by the noice coming from the eating area. "Hang on something is happening here, I think we may be under attack." He responds running to the door to see what is going on.

ooc: When he sees what is going on he will try and stop it so place him in the initiative order.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 8, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I have no doubt that the things that I have done are the right thing, morally.  But they weren't the actual right thing to do because doing the right thing apparently just makes everything else worse, so from now on I'm just not going to do anything since the right thing is always the wrong thing to do."




Ryan snorts upon hearing this, but says nothing. 



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "This can wait til we get back I guess...you might want to check on Tina though, she and Anika were yelling and screaming at each other so loudly that I could make it out over the phone, She screamed something like its on and then hung up."





"Kelly," Ryan says, interrupting. "Jun Min's on another continent."

"I wouldn't worry about an attack, Gilden. Just two idiotic children beating the hell out of each other," he says angrily. "Trust me, the last thing you want to do is get involved. Besides, we face much bigger issues, and I have some tough questions for you." _No one's stopped it yet? I guess that means Tina's losing...damn it all. Everyone acts like idiotic children around here. _

"It's clear we need to stop Red Witch. That means we need to find her soul, wherever she's hidden it. Can you find that, or guess where it might be? Second, how is she able to blast Genocide, corrupt Kelly, and be an annoyance at such long ranges...is it possible she has some kind of conduit or something? Third, the demon mentioned how she needed cosmic power to ascend...I wouldn't go near Cardinal, if I were her...that leaves me. With James sick, I'm worried about some kind of magic siphon or something in him, so that when I give him a double-strength healing blast, I'm giving it to her. Thoughts?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 8, 2007)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> _I'm not afraid to fight. Or Kill._ Her thoughts wander to what she would like to do to Ryan, but she doesn't project that. _However killing is the last restort, and a warrior who strictly kills without using another recourse is a failure._



_"Because wars are won by warriors afraid to take the blood of their lessers.  You are wrong Cassie, when you kill something... you solve your problems with a certain sense of finality.  Violence is the law of nature, the wolf does not beg and plead for the lamb to submit its neck... no it tears the throat of the prey and feasts on its lifesblood.  That is the first law of nature, the strong subjugate the weak,"_ Chance replies mentally.


----------



## Aenion (Apr 8, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Karen hits to initiate a grapple she rolls a 27, Tina attempts to Deflect and rolls a 12, she is hit but rolls a 43 once again for her Grapple check as opposed to Karen’s roll of 39._
> 
> The crystalline elite gets a firm grasp on Tina catching her just after she goes ghostly for a moment, but the enraged teen will not be contained!  She turns her ire to Karen and throws another reckless blow sending the crystalline heroine careening back along the hallway crashing into the door, leaving a sizeable dent in the wall…
> 
> ...




Karen yelps as she's sent flying through the air and slams into the wall, more surprised at the force of the blow than from pain, _This needs to end before we tear this building apart,_ her body becomes transparant as she gets up, "Kal, are you alright?" She's momentarily split between helping Kal up and putting a stop to Tina's rampage before someone really gets hurt, "Guy's just let her calm down ok?" she tells the others as she does her best to be an invisible wall between them and Tina.

Activating concealment
She'll use interpose on Tina's attack again


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 8, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _"Because wars are won by warriors afraid to take the blood of their lessers.  You are wrong Cassie, when you kill something... you solve your problems with a certain sense of finality.  Violence is the law of nature, the wolf does not beg and plead for the lamb to submit its neck... no it tears the throat of the prey and feasts on its lifesblood.  That is the first law of nature, the strong subjugate the weak,"_ Chance replies mentally.




Cassie growls mentally as she retorts to her sister. _The law as written by those who try to justify themselves on the future. We're better than that._ Cassie catches a bit of what is being said in the cabin. _Could the Witch really be trying to ascend to Eternalhood? That could explain her interest in us. Still you have to see that we need those with wits to figure the best way to fight this battle. Simply killing any who oppose you isn't the wise course of action here._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 10, 2007)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie growls mentally as she retorts to her sister. _The law as written by those who try to justify themselves on the future. We're better than that._ Cassie catches a bit of what is being said in the cabin. _Could the Witch really be trying to ascend to Eternalhood? That could explain her interest in us. Still you have to see that we need those with wits to figure the best way to fight this battle. Simply killing any who oppose you isn't the wise course of action here._



_“Now who is naïve?  Freedom is won by proving your dominance to have that freedom to begin with.  Nothing is ever given without a fight, without struggle, without some suffering.  Something must die so that something else can live… this is the way of things.  Why you rebel against this, is beyond my comprehension… but I am not going to try and convince you,”_ Chance replies.

_“The Red Witch is predictable… she craves power.  What greater power is there, then that of an Eternal?  To becoming a defining force of existence.  I think a job like that sounds good to me, don’t you think?”_ her sister adds.

Jun Min replies to Kelly, “Not much I can do for them, other than let Mr. McCallister know, my powers don’t exactly span the globe.”

*Back in Verona…*

Tina halts her rampage as she reels from the lighting fast punch.  The door slides open behind Karen, well as best as it can, with the current damage to it.  Gilden and Gadget stand on the other side, meanwhile Kal lies motionless on the floor.

*Initiative: Mark 49, Gilden 22, Anika 16 (Currently Staggered), Karen 15, Tina 12*


----------



## Aenion (Apr 10, 2007)

When it seems that Mark has knocked some sense into Tina again and mostly because she isn't getting a reply from Kal, Karen becomes visible again just as the door slides open with the screeching sound of metal on metal to reveal Gilden and Gadget, "Help them restrain her ... just don't get too close," she says before turning to Kal, "Kal? Kal honey?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 10, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _“Now who is naïve?  Freedom is won by proving your dominance to have that freedom to begin with.  Nothing is ever given without a fight, without struggle, without some suffering.  Something must die so that something else can live… this is the way of things.  Why you rebel against this, is beyond my comprehension… but I am not going to try and convince you,”_ Chance replies.
> 
> _“The Red Witch is predictable… she craves power.  What greater power is there, then that of an Eternal?  To becoming a defining force of existence.  I think a job like that sounds good to me, don’t you think?”_ her sister adds.



_You're niave in your own way sister. We are pivotal in this yes, but you misunderstand how victory can be secured. Not all victories are earned though direct conflict. Remember, the tradition of the samurai. Sometimes the contest of wills is more important that the way of the sword that follows in a duel._ Cassie retorts, recalling the Art of War and the Book of Five Rings. Bibles in her life, but not the entirety of the way she was seeking in life. _If we are some.. rememant of an Eternal.. I doubt very much that either of us are entirely in the correct. it would be something in the middle._


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 11, 2007)

> Jun Min replies to Kelly, “Not much I can do for them, other than let Mr. McCallister know, my powers don’t exactly span the globe.”




Kelly sighs, "I guess not.  Do you think the UNJE will help find mom and Tommy or do you think they are going to let it go?  Does knowing that Legion has control over the DEA at the least and quite likely a lot more govrnment agencies make it less likely that they'll intervene?  I mean with enough time Legion could take over everyone."


----------



## Samnell (Apr 11, 2007)

While Tina reels from his blow, Mark stepped back, "We done here?"


----------



## Agamon (Apr 11, 2007)

"Dammit, Mark," Anika said as she regained her feet, soaked in water and bleeding from a cut on her arm, as well as her lip, where she bit it.  "I did not ask for your help.  Or Karen's," she adds, somewhat woozily.  She turns to Tina and tries to ready herself in case she wants to continue.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 11, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Dammit, Mark," Anika said as she regained her feet, soaked in water and bleeding from a cut on her arm, as well as her lip, where she bit it.  "I did not ask for your help.  Or Karen's," she adds, somewhat woozily.  She turns to Tina and tries to ready herself in case she wants to continue.




"You weren't the only one offended," Mark told Anika without reproach. "And anyway, you shouldn't have to ask."


----------



## Aenion (Apr 11, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Dammit, Mark," Anika said as she regained her feet, soaked in water and bleeding from a cut on her arm, as well as her lip, where she bit it.  "I did not ask for your help.  Or Karen's," she adds, somewhat woozily.  She turns to Tina and tries to ready herself in case she wants to continue.




"I wasn't trying to help you! I was trying to stop you both from acting like children," Karen's angry voice carries over from the cafetaria. She kneels over Kal to see if he's alright, "Kal? Wake up Kal."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "I wasn't trying to help you! I was trying to stop you both from acting like children," Karen's angry voice carries over from the cafetaria. She kneels over Kal to see if he's alright, "Kal? Wake up Kal."



Kal does not say anything, or respond to Karen.

Tina cools her anger and rubs her chin looking at Mark and then Anika, “Offended or not it’s the truth.  But I am out of here, Ryan is going to help James… so hopefully something good will come out of this.”

Tina punches the door on her way out knocking the broken door right out with a clamor.

*On the Aerodyne*

Jun Min replies to Kelly, “We will act on Legion.”

_“Sounds like a murderer is trying to justify his actions by adding a sense of nobility to his actions of slaying his fellow sentient,”_ Chance laughs.


----------



## Aenion (Apr 11, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal does not say anything, or respond to Karen.




"Kal wake up honey. Don't do this to me," Karen pleads worriedly. She checks his body temperature, carefully cradling his head in her lap, "Someone get a doctor!" she shouts, "I'm so sorry honey, I shouldn't have let you get out of bed yet."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 11, 2007)

Anika shakes her head as Tina leaves.  This wasn't the result she was looking for.  She looks like she has a venomous response to Karen's implication, until she notices Kal's condition.  "Oh no," she mumbles.  She looks at Mark expectantly when Karen asks for a doctor and makes her way to their side, looking on worriedly.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 11, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _“Sounds like a murderer is trying to justify his actions by adding a sense of nobility to his actions of slaying his fellow sentient,”_ Chance laughs.




_How about willing to take responsibilty for my actions. You seem intent on justifying your murder anyway you can._


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 12, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *On the Aerodyne*
> 
> Jun Min replies to Kelly, “We will act on Legion.”




Kelly gives another sigh, she'd been doing that a lot today.  "Thanks for that, I was afraid you guys wouldn't to help after everything.  Do you think they'll help mom and Tommy too?  I mean the UN can't possibly like me right now.  I did the right thing, but it made them look bad to the people who believe me, not that very many eople did beleve.  ven when they are to;d the tuth people don't want to believe it, they attack the messenger, is this why the UNJE didn't bother telling people?"


----------



## Samnell (Apr 12, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Oh no," she mumbles.  She looks at Mark expectantly when Karen asks for a doctor and makes her way to their side, looking on worriedly.




Mark nodded and sped off looking for a doctor.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 12, 2007)

HammerHead said:
			
		

> "It's clear we need to stop Red Witch. That means we need to find her soul, wherever she's hidden it. Can you find that, or guess where it might be? Second, how is she able to blast Genocide, corrupt Kelly, and be an annoyance at such long ranges...is it possible she has some kind of conduit or something? Third, the demon mentioned how she needed cosmic power to ascend...I wouldn't go near Cardinal, if I were her...that leaves me. With James sick, I'm worried about some kind of magic siphon or something in him, so that when I give him a double-strength healing blast, I'm giving it to her. Thoughts?"




"Anything that is hidden can be found, it just takes time, although I may have some... resources that will help in that department" He replies thinking of the book that chaos gave him. "As for your other questions I believe she is using an artifact known as the ebon thorn, the demon that I summoned hinted that is what has increased her powers here and anything is possible when it comes to magic, perhaps I should see if I can help James before you attempt it."

Gilden looks around him as the cafeteria doors open, all he can do for a moment is stare at the scene before him. "Ryan, why are our own teammates beating on each other?" 

Before Ryan can explain he notices Kal on the floor, he quickly gives the cell phone to Gadget and runs over to him. "Let me see if I can help,"  he says to Karen as he looks him over (+6 medicine)

Gilden will attempt to cast healing spell on him irregardless of whether or not he figures out what is wrong with him. (+14 healing)


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 12, 2007)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Anything that is hidden can be found, it just takes time, although I may have some... resources that will help in that department" He replies thinking of the book that chaos gave him. "As for your other questions I believe she is using an artifact known as the ebon thorn, the demon that I summoned hinted that is what has increased her powers here and anything is possible when it comes to magic, perhaps I should see if I can help James before you attempt it."




"Well, I suggest you use those resources now, before Red Witch can make her move. The demon you summoned also hinted that she needed cosmic power; she's either going to send a bunch of guys after me, or set a trap for whatever we're going to do next." _Anything is possible in magic? Great..._

"And if I can't wait for you? Any ideas then?"



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Gilden looks around him as the cafeteria doors open, all he can do for a moment is stare at the scene before him. "Ryan, why are our own teammates beating on each other?"




"Because Anika insulted Tina," Ryan tells Gadget, unaware of who he is talking to. "Tina complains to me, and quite rightfully questions Anika's leadership ability. Unfortunately, she does so in earshot of our mutual ex.. Anika then proves Tina right by attacking her. Tina, of course, responds in kind. Sheer idiocy, on every side." 

_Hmmm...if Red Witch does need me, now would be a great time to attack. Stuck in an aerodyne, very little backup...she probably knows where Kelly is, 'cause of the soul thing. Or not. But the fact that I haven't been attacked says something...like that she may be waiting for me to heal James so she can siphon off the cosmic power. Damn it all._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 13, 2007)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Because Anika insulted Tina," Ryan tells Gadget, unaware of who he is talking to. "Tina complains to me, and quite rightfully questions Anika's leadership ability. Unfortunately, she does so in earshot of our mutual ex.. Anika then proves Tina right by attacking her. Tina, of course, responds in kind. Sheer idiocy, on every side."[/i]



Gadget replies to Ryan, “Oh wow, so everyone is fighting because they are idiots?  I have to say the whole situation sounds rather confusing Ryan.  So wait, why is Tina complaining about Mark and Anika, they seem pretty nice to me… wait never mind.”

She pauses, “Oh wow, Kal looks really hurt!”

Meanwhile Jun Min finishes with Kelly, “I just want you to know that you are a part of our family here and we will do everything we can to get your mother and Tommy back.  I promise.”

Chance replies to Cassie, _“Cute by the way… I should warn you…  things are going to come to a head soon here.  The sleeping giant has lingered too long, it’s time to make a choice, either you will be for us… or you will be against us.”_

*Back in Verona*

Mark finds some medical personnel who were already trying to track down the wayward godling.  Meanwhile back in the common area.  Gilden can tell that Kal is still suffering from several internal injuries; he is still in a critical state and should not have been up and about.  But thankfully his magic is quick to alleviate the worst of the damage…

Kal coughs up some blood, “Oh whoa… what happened?”

_Gilden rolls a 15 for determining what is wrong and then allows Kal a +14 roll to recover from his worst injuries, rolling an 18, a success._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 13, 2007)

Cassie blinks and opens her eyes. _Don't make me choose Chance. You know how I'll go. I'll fight you. _ Cassie gets up as she looks around, already her heart beating heavy. She'd kill her sister, even now despite her feelings, if it came to it. And clearly it had.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 14, 2007)

(OOC: I think we are still on the plane in flight, Kelly also happens to be on the phone with Jun Min if she wants to talk, but this flight will hopefully be over shortly.)


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> (OOC: I think we are still on the plane in flight, Kelly also happens to be on the phone with Jun Min if she wants to talk, but this flight will hopefully be over shortly.)



_Yeah pretty much the flight will end with the end of the episode which is close now  and I mean issue._


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 14, 2007)

"We aren't that far now, we can talk some more when we get back to school...ok?"  Kelly tells the teacher, "By Jun Min...and thank you for your help."  Kelly says, hanging up and then handing the phone back to Ryan.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 14, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mark finds some medical personnel who were already trying to track down the wayward godling.




Mark obligingly led them back to Gilden.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 14, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal coughs up some blood, “Oh whoa… what happened?”




"You mean besides your macho 'I'm okay' running-around-when-you-should-be-resting display?" Anika replies with a smirk as she sits down, hoping for her head to clear.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "You mean besides your macho 'I'm okay' running-around-when-you-should-be-resting display?" Anika replies with a smirk as she sits down, hoping for her head to clear.



 Kal cracks a wry smile, "Guess I sort of outdid myself..."


----------



## Aenion (Apr 14, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal cracks a wry smile, "Guess I sort of outdid myself..."




A number of feelings wash over Karen when Kal opens his eyes. Relief, happiness, anger, ..., "You sure did, you could have killed yourself," she gets out a clean handkerchief and carefully wipes the blood of his lips as she looks down on him with a wry smile, "Thank god you're alright. Let's get you back to your bed ok?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 14, 2007)

"Gadget? What the...nevermind. The real issue is when it became okay to start fighting people just because you don't like them...I mean, I have a list and everything. Wait, what? Kal got hurt? Damn it, I have no idea what the hell's going on." _Maybe he just was doing stuff while already injured from our last fight. The one against our actual enemies. Or Tina could have hurt him...I know Anika wouldn't hurt him, but Tina...or it could be an accident._

"Look, I've got to go. Tell Gilden to call me when he figures out something about James or RW, and get him to hurry. Bye." _I'm on a schedule, after all._

"Thanks," he says, taking the phone from Kelly while tossing his rental back to Smith. "You see, now I bet you're feeling better. She's a smart lady." _I bet Cassie's up to something. Fifteen minutes in my company without some kind of insult or self-victimization? A new record!

Part of me wants to call Tina, but part of me is too damn pissed right now. I need to focus on James and the whole end of the world thing right now._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 15, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> A number of feelings wash over Karen when Kal opens his eyes. Relief, happiness, anger, ..., "You sure did, you could have killed yourself," she gets out a clean handkerchief and carefully wipes the blood of his lips as she looks down on him with a wry smile, "Thank god you're alright. Let's get you back to your bed ok?"



Kal grins, “Oh I feel fine… really.”  He sighs, “But maybe I should get back to bed… take a power nap, just in case.  Karen mind helping me up?”

*Back at the Institute*

The aerodyne lands at the Institute, the students are welcomed back with little fanfare, Paragon is not there to see them, but Mr. Kincaid and Jun Min are there, Ryan of course is given all the opportunity he can to get to James.

James is sitting in a containment tube filled with some kind of solution, Kiyana sits there watching diligently along with several medical personnel.  Kiyana looks over at Ryan, “Ryan!  Can you help him?”

Bishop speaks, coming forth from a hidden alcove, “If anyone can help… Ryan can-”

His words are cutoff by an explosion… and then fire…

_Thus ends the issue…_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 15, 2007)

Cassie opens her eyes and sighs. She would have to find Paragon or Jun Min, she didn't have the wisdom on how to argue with her sister. She was clearly on the wrong path, but debate wasn't a skill she was trained for. Sh looked around and saw Ryans look..no glower of disdain and pushed aside a rush of anger. He was a fool, all that power and all he could do was antagonise others and feel sorry for herself.

Idly she wondered if the posibility that she had been Hope might have been her reason for wanting to help him. Now, she just wanted to avoid him. No matter what nothing good would come of any conversation with him. She was sure that he'd find a way to disprove her if she stated that water was wet.


----------

